# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Multimedia Software > [ubuntu] 6 Monitors - Ubuntu 8.04 - Compiz Fusion - XGL NVIDIA Working! (Video Included)

## d2globalinc

*UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE! 04/19/2009 - NEW VIDEO OF THIS SYSTEM WITH JAUNTY JACKALOPE, KDE 4.2.2, XGL, AND COMPIZ FUSION EFFECTS POSTED:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhMErNsEoZw

I will be starting a new thread soon with complete HowTO and information!*

 :Guitar: 

** ORIGINAL POST BELOW **

*FIRST OF ALL!  Thanks to the community for the support to make this happen!  I did a lot of surfing and reading on this project!*

video link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DWzuIreDGA

original build pics: http://www.d2global.com/d2gworkstation/

Quick Notes:
This took some testing and tinkering but it's now working with xserver-xgl installed. If we used 3x twinview setups and disabled xinerama - it would create 3 seperate x sessions - but if we used xinerama in that setup it wouldn't give us compiz effects - I could span glxgears across all 6 monitors without a problem - but compiz wouldnt' work.. Sooo - we had to use xserver-xgl with this setup in order to get it to work with compiz.

More Info:
This was a quick video I made of our latest production workstation - The firefox windows come up quickly even with a mp3 playing with visualization on one screen... Which is nice.. but then you realize its really impressive once you see whats going on in the background..

Running Intel quad core cpu with 3x nvidia 8800GTX's - its a 3way sli motherboard but the cards are all running independently. (Complete specs are listed below). Had to use xserver-xgl to get it working correctly. Each vertical row of monitors (3) is running in a twinview configuration- then I use xinerama to combine those 3 virtual monitors together. Tie it all together with another Fake xinerama patch that forces windows to maximize to each monitor and you have once nice setup..

I'll post more videos and blog a breakdown of the workstation later - we documented the workstation build with photos so it should make for a good write-up.

If anyone is interested - we do custom build and sell these workstations - and they can run windows applications using virtual solutions as well.

Complete Specs of system:
--- XFX MB-N780-ISH9 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 780i (3way) SLI Intel Motherboard
--- Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz LGA 775 Quad-Core Processor Model HH80562PH0568M
--- ARCTIC COOLING Freezer 7 Pro 92mm CPU Cooler
--- 3x (yes thats 3 of these monsters) - XFX PVT80FSHF9 GeForce 8800GTX 768MB 384-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card
--- Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
--- 8 GIGABYTES OF RAM - OCZ Reaper HPC Edition 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model OCZ2RPR800C44GK
--- (Memory above is not what is pictured in the build pics - we received wrong set originally - but replaced shortly after)
--- COOLER MASTER Real Power Pro RS-C50-EMBA-D2 ATX Form Factor 12V V2.3 / SSI standard EPS 12V V2.92 1250W Power Supply
---- ALSO USING 4x 10K RPM 36.6GB RAPTOR DRIVES IN RAID 0+1 CONFIGURATION (Most of our storage is on network server so we just need storage on the workstation for apps).
---- External USB 2.0 LG SLIM DVD WRITER
---- 6x DELL Ultrasharp 2009W 20" LCD Monitors
---- 3x Ergotron DS100 Vertical Stands


Pic's of the build can be found here: http://www.d2global.com/d2gworkstation/

UPDATE ( 11/02/2008 ) : Added the following pictures for the 3x Ergotron DS100 Vertical Stands used to mount the monitors in this configuration.
(pardon the dust! I don't have to go back there much!)
http://www.d2global.com/d2gworkstati...ergotron_1.jpg
http://www.d2global.com/d2gworkstati...ergotron_2.jpg
http://www.d2global.com/d2gworkstati...ergotron_3.jpg
http://www.d2global.com/d2gworkstati...ergotron_4.jpg

UPDATE ( 11/02/2008 ) : So there is no confusion - these NVIDIA graphics cards are setup in NON-SLI mode.  SLI mode at this time only allows you to power a single DVI output.  In order to power all 6 monitors using all of the DVI outputs from the cards - the setup is configured in NON-SLI mode - with a single graphics card dedicated to two monitors each.

UPDATE ( 12/11/2008 ) : ADDED IMAGE - Showing windows apps (Adobe CS4 Flash, Fireworks, Word 2003, Excel 2003, IE, Firefox for Windows) w/ Ubuntu Apps (Swiftweasel, etc)

UPDATE ( 04/14/2009 ) : ADDED LINK TO NEW VIDEO OF THIS SYSTEM WITH JAUNTY JACKALOPE 64Bit w/ KDE 4.2.2, XGL, AND COMPIZ FUSION EFFECTS!  NEW THREAD WITH COMPLETE HOWTO COMING SOON!

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

"You see things; and you say Why?? But I dream things that never were; and I say Why not?!" - George Bernard Shaw

----------


## szandor

good job. that looks, might i say, pretty ******* awesome.

----------


## collinp

Nice computer, but you could have saved a _ton_ if you just got 3 Geforce 8800GTs, the GTXs are not too good for new builds because they haven't dropped in price barely at all; a 8800GT will almost always match or outperform a 8800GTX.

----------


## d2globalinc

I went with the 8800GTX over the GT's because at the time of purchase (Back in Feb) - the 8800GTX's and ULTRA's were the only cards to support the 3way SLI mode.  As far as I've read - the 8800GT's still don't support the 3way SLI - however the newer 9800GT's that are out now do..

Of course for what I'm using it for right now - it doesn't matter - but I suppose i could always put the tower on casters and wheel it out to the living-room and hook it up to power a single HD LCD TV when i wanted to play a game with all that GPU power  :Capital Razz: 

- D2G

----------


## houbysoft.xf.cz

awesome.

----------


## Dark Hornet

Thats just beautiful!  Great work man...

----------


## speedracer2000

Hi!

Great system.

Is it possible to post a How To for the Setup of this system? I have a similar system (same Motherboard, Ram an 3 8800GTX with 6 19" Samsung 930BF). The only difference are the Harddisks (2 Samsung F1 750 32MB in Raid-0 for the system and 2 Samsung F1 750 32MB in Raid-1 for the data). I also need a seperate Partition for WinXP on the System Raid.

The biggest Problem i have is to set up the 6 Monitors. Mabe you can help me.

Greets, Speedy

----------


## d2globalinc

I will do up a HOWTO: when I get some free time!  I had to manually edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to setup the 3 seperate nvidia twinview's (1 for each video card / pair of monitors) - then I actually used a fake xinerama patch and compiled it to replace my xinerama library file - but I think this can be avoided using compiz fusion's built in window management stuff for the most part - I plan on reformatting from scratch and re-installing everything eventually and will create the howto then - I have been installing and testing a lot of things and a clean install after I'm finished and satisfied will be good for this workstation..

In the mean time if you have any specific questions - let me know!

Thanks,

- D2G

----------


## BlackCat13

Simply awesome... Swordfish anyone  :Smile:

----------


## speedracer2000

@d2globalinc:

Thank you, great. I look forward to read your HowTo soon  :Wink: 

Now i have a litte different system.
ASUS Striker 2 Extreme with 3 ASUS GF8800GTS G92 512MB with raid5 for the system, and raid-1 for data.

Greets, Speedy

----------


## kaiwondergoo

Would it be possible to see your xorg.conf? I have been pulling my hair out trying to get just 3 working.

thanks in advance
kai

----------


## d2globalinc

Sure! - I've been wanting to get back to this and do a HOWTO - but I'll post what I can for now and my xorg.conf -  I had to build this file (xorg.conf) myself since nvidia's control panel doesn't really take in account more than 2 monitors  :Sad:  ... - When starting in on this project I recommend you start with getting one twinview working - then move onto the next, etc - saving your xorg.conf every-time you make a change so you can see exactly the results.  I think I had about 30+ xorg.conf backup's that i had various notes about when i was finished.  I think what the solution would be for a 3 monitor setup would be to create 1 twinview setup with two monitors and 1 independent monitor setup.  Once you had that configured you could go the same route i did and enable xinerama along with installing xserver-xgl and i bet it would span all 3 monitors with 3d effects enabled... Remember - my setup is seen as 3 monitors - but again i had to enable twinview on them in order to get the 3d acceleration enabled on that card.  so for you - 1 twinview, 1 standalone, enable xinerama and you should be able to use all 3 / drag windows across, etc - but compiz may not work - if not then try xserver-xgl and see if that works across all 3  :Wink: 

Here are some more details -

- First - start with latest nvidia drivers - I installed EnvyNG from the package manager, then used that to install the latest drivers.  after reboot you can start with your first twinview setup and go from there - don't try to do it all at once if you haven't before - it will confuse the hell outa ya! - To keep it simple I'm using all the same monitors at the same resolution - I wouldn't want to add even more complexity with various resolutions per monitor - but I'm sure if there is a will there is a way...

<( If anyone knows how to get around any of the limitations below or to do this a different way let me know! )>

#1 - I had to pair up the two DVI interfaces on each card to make 3 separate twinview arrangements.  To keep it organized I connected one top row monitor and one bottom row monitor to each of my 3 dual DVI graphics cards. So at this point you can look at my arrangement as having 3 seperate twinview virtual monitors comprised of 2 monitors each. 

I tried about every combination possible to get to this point - Here were some of my results and why I ended up with this configuration:

#1a - Each Monitor Individually
- With this configuration you could have seperate X screens per monitor - but in order to combine the screens into a virtual desktop you had to use Xinerama to do it.  Once you enabled Xinerama - say goodbye to compiz-fusion effects  :Sad:  - it has something to do with nvidia's drivers and composite - I dont know the technical reasons - but once you enabled Xinerama with each monitor configured individually your compiz-fusion effects will no longer work (it wont load).  The funny thing is I could load up the gears Gl test and span it across all 6 monitors and it was VERY smooth and hardware rendering was working.  But - no compiz-fusion = NO EYE CANDY = no thanks!

#2 Once all 3 twinview setups were working - without xinerama enabled these acted like 3 separate x Screens.. Compiz was working on each individually but you of course couldn't drag windows across the 3 sections and they acted independently - again - no thanks!  I believe the next hangup I had was that if again I enabled xinerama - it would disable compiz effects..

#3 My final solution was a combination of the 3 twinview configurations, enable xinerama, and installing xserver-xgl from the package manager.  Once these things were in place i had one large virtual screen with 3D enabled across all 6 monitors! I heard that there were issues with xserver-xgl but I haven't had any issues and I've been running on this for a few weeks now.. I will revisit the original xserver-xorg configuration again in the future to see if I can get it to work - but the limitation seems to be that if I enable xinerama with it - compiz-fusion will no longer work.. and without enabling xinerama - i was stuck with 3 separate xscreens! (so if i can find a solution to merge the 3 twinview screens without using xinerama - I'm all for it!).

- without xserver-xgl - 3d graphics would not span all 6 monitors because i believe they get disabled with the xinerama again..

#4 - the final issue had to do with the fact that now that i had all 6 monitors working as one - xserver-xgl now decided that when i maximize a window - it needs to maximize across all 6 monitors!  I looked for various options and the one i came up with was a hack of the xinerama library itself - (do a search on google for fake xinerama) - but.. I now see that compiz-fusion has its own settings for settings monitor arrangements and you can manually enter them.  The benefit of the fake xinerama deal was that it also allowed the bootup / login screen to show up in one monitor instead of expanded across all 6 -

#5 - there are still some quirks - some windows just don't seem to want to listen to compiz-fusion or the fake xinerama layout information - for example GKSU window will show up right smack in the middle of the virtual 6 monitor screen - so it shows up inbetween the middle top and middle bottom monitors - split across them.. ggrrr. - same with the logout selection display..

Ok - there is a lot of information here - and more to post later in a formal howto - Let me know if you have any questions!



Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC.


xorg.conf for 6 monitor setup - using 3 x nvidia cards with 6 20" LCD monitors at 1680x1050 60hz - creates 3 virtual monitors using twinview then xinerama to combine them together - then used xserver-xgl ontop of it all to enable compiz - it creates one BIG virtual monitor across all 6 monitors..

I'm sure there are some things in here that can be removed - but I hadn't had time to clean this up - and if it aint broke - don't fix it  :Smile: 



```
# xorg.conf file modifications by Shane Menshik - D2 GLOBAL INC
# LAST UPDATED 08-25-2008


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" LeftOf "Screen0"
    Screen      2  "Screen2" RightOf "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option 	   "AIGLX" "true"
    Option	   "RenderAccel" "true"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XGL" "true"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/etc/X11/rgb"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/util"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/encodings"
    FontPath	    "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load	   "dri"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
#    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
    Option	   "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option	   "XkbRules"	"xorg"
    Option	   "XkbModel"	"pc105"
    Option	   "XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor3"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor4"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor5"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Option	   "backingstore" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Option	   "backingstore" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    BusID          "PCI:7:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Option	   "backingstore" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard3"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Option	   "backingstore" "true"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard4"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Option	   "backingstore" "true"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard5"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    BusID          "PCI:7:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Option	   "backingstore" "true"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050_60 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
    Defaultdepth    24
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050_60 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
    Defaultdepth    24
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Videocard2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050_60 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
    Defaultdepth    24
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen3"
    Device         "Videocard3"
    Monitor        "Monitor3"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
    Defaultdepth    24
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen4"
    Device         "Videocard4"
    Monitor        "Monitor4"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050_60 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
    Defaultdepth    24
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen5"
    Device         "Videocard5"
    Monitor        "Monitor5"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
    Defaultdepth    24
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode 0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option  "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## kaiwondergoo

I made it to #4, then I hit a wall...

After enabling xinerama I have to use failsafe gnome to log in, otherwise it sits for 15 seconds and then I'm back to the login. Of course failsafe doesnt load xgl, so I have all three monitors running, xinerama (well, the fake one) running and windows behave as they should, but no 3d accel. I did some goolging but all I have not found the solution yet. Best I have is the following output from .xsession-errors:



```
/etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
Checking for nVidia: present. 
Starting Xgl with options:  -accel xv:fbo -accel glx:pbuffer -nolisten tcp -fullscreen -br +xinerama 

Fatal server error:
no GLX visuals available

rm: cannot remove `/tmp/.X1-lock': No such file or directory
rm: cannot remove `/tmp/.X11-unix/X1': No such file or directory
xmodmap:  unable to open display ':1'

(x-session-manager:9002): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
```

I found one post somewhere that blamed the user not being in the correct group, but after verifying that I was in the group, I'm out of ideas.

I'm going to walk away from this for a bit. Maybe after some lunch I will catch something I missed.

--
kai

----------


## d2globalinc

What kind of video cards you using in what configuration? and post your xorg.conf - I'll take a look!

thanks!

- Shane

----------


## kaiwondergoo

nvidia 8500gt running 2 displays (one dvi (screen0) one dsub (screen1))
nvidia 7600gt running 1 display (dsub (screen2))

the current xorg is partially from running 'nvidia-xconfig --twinview --twinview-orientation=leftof -a' with a little hacking on it. it could be much cleaner. if i turn xinerama off i can run with 3d, but you know, on 1 'screen' spread on 2 displays and, oddly the 3rd display just sits there. if gnome-panel comes up on it (i think only happens if i remove xserver-xgl) i dont get any window manager with it. mostly though its just blank. I can move the mouse to it and i get the default X cursor.

this config will only start in failsafe:



```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0"
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
    Load	   "dri"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8500 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "True"
    Option         "MetaModes" "nvidia-auto-select, nvidia-auto-select"
    Option         "TwinViewOrientation" "leftof"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "True"
    Option         "MetaModes" "nvidia-auto-select, nvidia-auto-select"
    Option         "TwinViewOrientation" "leftof"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection


Section "DRI"
	Mode 0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option  "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

this is more verbose, but the results are the same:



```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Layout0"
	Screen		0  "Screen0" 0 0
	Screen		1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0" 
	Screen		2  "Screen2" RightOf "Screen1" 
	InputDevice	"Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	InputDevice	"Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	Option 	   	"AIGLX" "true"
	Option	   	"RenderAccel" "true"
	Option 	   	"AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
	Option	   	"XGL" "true"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load		"dri"
	Load            "dbe"
	Load            "extmod"
	Load            "type1"
	Load            "freetype"
	Load            "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option         	"Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier     	"Mouse0"
	Driver         	"mouse"
	Option         	"Protocol" "auto"
	Option         	"Device" "/dev/psaux"
	Option         	"Emulate3Buttons" "no"
	Option		"Buttons" "9"
	Option         	"ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier     	"Keyboard0"
	Driver         	"kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     	"Monitor0"
    VendorName     	"Samsung"
    ModelName      	"Samsung SyncMaster"
    HorizSync       	30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     	56.0 - 75.0
    Option         	"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     	"Monitor1"
    VendorName     	"Samsung"
    ModelName      	"Samsung SyncMaster"
    HorizSync       	30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     	56.0 - 75.0
    Option         	"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     	"Monitor2"
    VendorName     	"Samsung"
    ModelName      	"Samsung SyncMaster"
    HorizSync       	30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     	56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     	"Videocard0"
    Driver        	"nvidia"
    VendorName     	"NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      	"GeForce 8500 GT"
    BusID          	"PCI:1:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Option	   "backingstore" "true"
    Screen         	0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     	"Videocard1"
    Driver         	"nvidia"
    VendorName     	"NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      	"GeForce 8500 GT"
    BusID          	"PCI:1:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Option	   "backingstore" "true"
    Screen          	1
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     	"Videocard2"
    Driver         	"nvidia"
    VendorName     	"NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      	"GeForce 7600 GT"
    BusID          	"PCI:2:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Option	   "backingstore" "true"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier     "Screen0"
	Device         "Videocard0"
	Monitor        "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth    24
	Option	       "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
	Option	       "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
	Option         "TwinView" "1"
	Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024"
	SubSection     "Display"
		Depth       24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier     "Screen1"
	Device         "Videocard1"
	Monitor        "Monitor1"
	DefaultDepth    24
	Option	       "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
	Option	       "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
	Option         "TwinView" "1"
	Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1280x1024"
	SubSection     "Display"
		Depth       24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier     "Screen2"
	Device         "Videocard2"
	Monitor        "Monitor2"
	DefaultDepth    24
	Option	       "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
	Option	       "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
#	Option         "TwinView" "1"
	Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024"
	SubSection     "Display"
		Depth       24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode 0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option  "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## d2globalinc

I never had any luck with the twinview orientation stuff, also I always set my cord of screen 0 to 0 0 - then used the leftof and rightof settings.. I'll mess with my xorg here and see if i can reprodcue your setup using just 2 of my video cards! - Should have something shortly!

- Shane

----------


## d2globalinc

WE HAVE A WINNER! 

I modified my own config and turned my 6 monitor system into a 3 monitor system for testing - The method is identical to what I use for mine but minus 1&1/2 twinview options  :Wink:  .. Here is how it works and what you need - 

#1 - Latest Nvidia Drivers using EnvyNG
#2 - xserver-xgl from the package manager installed

#3 - Compiz-Fusion - but you can install that after you get everything running. 

The layout is as follows - you can adjust this after you get it working so as to make sure the monitors are next to each other correctly..

XSCREEN0  <->   XSCREEN1

XSCREEN0 "Screen0" is on the left and using Videocard0 and Videocard1 in TwinView mode (Large Virtual Screen).

Videocard0's display size is 1280x1024 located at x=0 and y=0
Videocard1's display size is 1280x1024 located to the right of videocard0 at x=1280 and y=0

XSCREEN1 "Screen1" is set to be located to the right of "Screen0" which means to the right of where Videocard1 ends which will translate to X=2560 y=0 and is using Videocard2!!

Looking at the configuration for Screen1 you can see Videocard2's display size is set to 1280x1024 and located at x=0 y=0 because these coordinates are relative to the X-Screen this Screen1 profile is creating.

Diving deeper into the config file you can see how it works - you have the 3 monitor profiles, then the 3 videocard profiles, then the 2 X-Screen creation profiles.  

- Sometimes the fact they use "Screen" under the "Device" sections is a bit confusing - those "Screen" declarations are actually the PORT #'s on the video card - not anything to do with the XServer / Xscreens..  0 is the first port, 1 second on the same card..  in the metamodes lines you can also set the refresh rate of your monitors by using 1280x1024_60 instead of just 1280x1024 - 60 = 60hz .. the following numbers +0+0 or +1280+0 are the actual x and y coordinates of where the monitor should be placed within the virtual X screen being created by Twinview / Nvidia Drivers - and not to be confused with the overall x and Y cordinates of the entire desktop being created - which is why the screen1 profile's is set to +0+0 (for its postion within the virutal xscreen1).

- What ties it all together is the xinerama option being enabled - and then using xserver-xgl.. Without xserver-xgl it all works together but you can not use compiz-fusion because xinerama disables composite in the default xorg xserver.. also if you dont enable twinview on the two monitors connected to the same video card that messes up the 3d rendering as well - so as a rule (for anyone else reading this) if your connecting two monitors to a single video card - you need to set them up using twinview in order to make sure they will be able to render correctly! - any stragglers or single monitors connected to a single video card are ok without twinview enabled..

Once you have all 3 monitors up and running and the layout is correct (as in you can take you mouse and drag it across them in order) - then your ready to install / configure compiz-fusion -   

Once your at this point and have all 3 working with xserver-xgl running you will notice that windows will expand across all 3 monitors when you maximize them! There are a few options you can perform to fix this -(fake xinerama patch, etc) - but the easiest way to do it is to leave xinerama unpatched and just override the detected display settings in compiz fusion - Here is how for your setup:

- Make sure compiz fusion and the compizconfig settings manager are installed.
- Goto your System menu -> Preferences -> CompizConfig Settings Manager
- Goto the "General Options" section
- Click on the "Display Settings" Tab
- Uncheck "Detect Outputs" if its checked!
- now enter your new screen layout! 
- for your example you would need to erase whatever is already in there (if anything) and then create 3 new entries by clicking on the New button and creating them one at a time! - those entries would be as follows: (no spaces in these - the format is resolution+xcord+ycord)
1280x1024+0+0
1280x1024+1280+0
1280x1024+2560+0

Thats it! - once you have those entries in there thats letting compiz fusion know how to handle windows and where your screens are located in relation to the desktop and one another there are tons of options that you can change / tweak in that manager but those are the most important to start - so I'll leave that for another howto  :Wink:   (if you have issues with windows expanding too much - try choosing "Prefer Smaller Output" in that drop down box below the Outputs section)

I modified your 2nd xorg.conf from above since it had the entire listing of your video cards and monitors - you should be able to just copy and paste this into a blank xorg.conf - reboot - and be ready to go!



```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Layout0"
	Screen		0  "Screen0" 0 0
	Screen		1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0" 
	InputDevice	"Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	InputDevice	"Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	Option	   	"RenderAccel" "true"
	Option 	   	"AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/etc/X11/rgb"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/util"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/encodings"
    FontPath	    "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID"
    FontPath	    "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load            "dbe"
	Load            "extmod"
	Load            "type1"
	Load            "freetype"
	Load            "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option         	"Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier     	"Mouse0"
	Driver         	"mouse"
	Option         	"Protocol" "auto"
	Option         	"Device" "/dev/psaux"
	Option         	"Emulate3Buttons" "no"
	Option		"Buttons" "9"
	Option         	"ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier     	"Keyboard0"
	Driver         	"kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     	"Monitor0"
    VendorName     	"Samsung"
    ModelName      	"Samsung SyncMaster"
    HorizSync       	30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     	56.0 - 75.0
    Option         	"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     	"Monitor1"
    VendorName     	"Samsung"
    ModelName      	"Samsung SyncMaster"
    HorizSync       	30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     	56.0 - 75.0
    Option         	"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     	"Monitor2"
    VendorName     	"Samsung"
    ModelName      	"Samsung SyncMaster"
    HorizSync       	30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     	56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     	"Videocard0"
    Driver        	"nvidia"
    VendorName     	"NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      	"GeForce 8500 GT"
    BusID          	"PCI:1:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Option	   "backingstore" "true"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"
    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"true"
    Screen         	0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     	"Videocard1"
    Driver         	"nvidia"
    VendorName     	"NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      	"GeForce 8500 GT"
    BusID          	"PCI:1:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Option	   "backingstore" "true"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"
    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"true"
    Screen          	1
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     	"Videocard2"
    Driver         	"nvidia"
    VendorName     	"NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      	"GeForce 7600 GT"
    BusID          	"PCI:2:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Option	   "backingstore" "true"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"
    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"true"
    Screen         	0
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier     "Screen0"
	Device         "Videocard0"
	Monitor        "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth    24
        Option 	       "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
        Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
        Option	       "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
	Option         "TwinView" "1"
	Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024 +0+0, DFP-1: 1280x1024 +1280+0"
	SubSection     "Display"
		Depth       24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier     "Screen1"
	Device         "Videocard2"
	Monitor        "Monitor2"
	DefaultDepth    24
        Option 	       "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
        Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
        Option	       "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
	Option         "TwinView" "0"
	Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024 +0+0"
	SubSection     "Display"
		Depth       24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option  "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

Let me know if you have any questions!

3 screens at 1680x1050 with compiz-fusion - This is my 6 screen setup I modified to do testing for yours - 



- Good Luck!!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC.

----------


## d2globalinc

One more helpful thing that allows you to enable / disable xserver-xgl quickly for the current user - helpful during testing.. 

Create the xserver-xgl config directory for the current user using the following command:



```
mkdir -p ~/.config/xserver-xgl/
```

then all you need to do is type this to tell xserver-xgl not to load on the next login of the current user by doing: 


```
touch ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
```

then you can use CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE to logout / restart X - then re-login and xserver-xgl will not load  :Wink: 

Then when you ready to re-enable it, just remove the file you created above by doing:



```
rm ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
```

then CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE to logout - then re-log in and xserver-xgl will be enabled! - This is much easier and more efficient than adding / removing it from package manager all the time!


Have fun!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## kaiwondergoo

Latest run over coffee today:

installed clean 8.04.1
updated - reboot
install/run envyng - reboot
installed xserver-xgl - restart X
 - I get compiz up on 1 screen, as expected (the three task bars in the following screen shot are there from the previous setup)
copy last xorg.conf over - restart X
 - change a 'DFP-1 and a 'DFP-0 to CRT-0 and 'CRT-0' - restart X
   - get the twinview stretch on the left and middle monitor, ubuntu brown on the right one, mouse moves between them all as it should, windows maximize to the twinview screen
install and modify the compiz settings
 - still seeing the ubuntu brown for the right screen, now windows maximize to all 3 screens - almost like they are going behind the brown screen

taking a screenshot now - the brown doesnt show up at all, just shows as black

remade fakexinerama and replaced libXinerama
 - now GDM displays on all three screens fine - stretched (was only on the twinviews before)

thank you for all your help, I will hack in the xorg.conf a little more.

--
kai

----------


## d2globalinc

post another copy of your current xorg.conf - so you are using CRT's?  Those ID's you changed to CRT should have still had the same #'s as mine did - so CRT-1 CRT-0 , etc - Your message says you changed them both to CRT-0? - Might not have read that right.. anyway - Post your xorg - it looks like its creating a seperate screen ontop of the others - should be an easy fix.. Also that fake xinerama - you do not need to install that at all unless you want to make GDM - NOT stretch across all screens.. Compiz will take care of everything after you login using the options I said to change above in the "General Settings".. I'll give instructions on what to do for GDM not stretching once we get the normal login session working - do you have a copy of your .fakexinerama file you put in your user folder? If so rename that file to .OLDfakexinerama and dont make a new one - we will deal with xinerama later after we get your 3 monitors working side by side with one large desktop, etc. 

- Thanks

D2G

----------


## dancavs

what can i say this is awesome ...

----------


## kaiwondergoo

d2g,

below is the xorg.conf that gives me 3d on the left and middle via twinview, no 3d on the 3rd. all screens behaving like they should when you maximize, and xgl is disabled. this is as far as i managed to get it along before i had to duck out for the weekend. as far as the CRT bit, 2 of the monitors are using standard vga cables, not DVI. also i had a thought about this... could the issues be from the cards not being identical? or even possibly the motherboard? (intel BOXD975XBXLKR - link goes to newegg) 

thanks again

--
kai



```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Layout0"
	Screen		0  "Screen0" 0 0
	Screen		1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
	InputDevice	"Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	InputDevice	"Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	Option	   	"RenderAccel" "true"
	Option 	   	"AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/etc/X11/rgb"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/util"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/encodings"
    FontPath	    "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID"
    FontPath	    "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load            "dbe"
	Load            "extmod"
	Load            "type1"
	Load            "freetype"
	Load            "glx"
#        Load		"dri"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option         	"Xinerama" "1"
EndSection



Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0
#    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0
#    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     	"Videocard0"
    Driver        	"nvidia"
    VendorName     	"NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      	"GeForce 8500 GT"
    BusID          	"PCI:1:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Option	   "backingstore" "true"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"
    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"true"
    Screen         	0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     	"Videocard1"
    Driver         	"nvidia"
    VendorName     	"NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      	"GeForce 8500 GT"
    BusID          	"PCI:1:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Option	   "backingstore" "true"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"
    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"true"
    Screen          	1
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     	"Videocard2"
    Driver         	"nvidia"
    VendorName     	"NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      	"GeForce 7600 GT"
    BusID          	"PCI:2:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Option	   "backingstore" "true"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"
    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"true"
    #Screen         	0
EndSection


Section "Screen"
	Identifier     "Screen0"
	Device         "Videocard0"
	Monitor        "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth    24
        Option 	       "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
        Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
        Option	       "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
	Option         "TwinView" "1"
	Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024 +0+0, CRT-0: 1280x1024 +1280+0"
	SubSection     "Display"
		Depth       24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier     "Screen1"
	Device         "Videocard2"
	Monitor        "Monitor2"
	DefaultDepth    24
        Option 	       "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
        Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
        Option	       "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
	Option         "TwinView" "1"
#	Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024 +0+0"
	SubSection     "Display"
		Depth       24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode 0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option  "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## Victormd

Crap... now you're going to get me in trouble with my wife simply because I'm going to have to get me one of those!!! Nice job!

----------


## d2globalinc

> Crap... now you're going to get me in trouble with my wife simply because I'm going to have to get me one of those!!! Nice job!


Thanks! And just tell the wife like I told the girlfriend - Look at how you can have an online store open on each monitor and compare all these great deals on purses, clothing, etc at once  :Smile: 

Of course if that doesn't work - you can just set her up her own 2 screen workstation like I ended up doing  :Capital Razz: 

 :LOL: 

- Shane

----------


## d2globalinc

kai,

Hmm - As long as the cards are Nvidia they should be "OK" - I had the exact same situation as you did before enabling xserver-xgl - as soon as i enable that - all 3 monitors had 3D enabled across them.. what happens in that current settup as soon as you enable xserver-xgl? 

also if you disable twinview on "Screen1" and enable that metamodes option - what happens? - Although I would see about just enabling that xserver-xgl first - 

- Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## MaverickCoast

[QUOTE=d2globalinc;5550577]*FIRST OF ALL!  Thanks to the community for the support to make this happen!  I did a lot of surfing and reading on this project!*

I'd settle for two monitors working!

----------


## wizekid

this is my config file, im trying to set up 4 screens but i cant seem ti get it to work! what am i doing wrong! 
I am running 2 - Nvidea cards Geforce 8500, trying to see it on 4 - 22" Dell screens 

this is what my current config file looks like: 




```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by failsafeDexconf, using
# values from the debconf database and some overrides to use vesa mode.
#
# You should use dexconf or another such tool for creating a "real" xorg.conf
# For example:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Option		"NoLogo"	"True"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	SubSection "Display"
		Modes		"800x600"
	EndSubSection
	Defaultdepth	24
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
  screen 0 "screen1" 0 0
EndSection
Section "Module"
	Load		"glx"
	Load		"v4l"
EndSection
Section "device" #  
	Identifier	"device1"
	Boardname	"NVIDIA GeForce 8 Series"
	Busid		"PCI:2:0:0"
	Driver		"nv"
	Screen	0
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA"
EndSection
Section "screen" #  
	Identifier	"screen1"
	Device		"device1"
	Defaultdepth	24
	Monitor		"monitor1"
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth	24
		Modes		"800x600@56"	"800x600@72"	"640x480@75"	"800x600@75"	"640x480@72"	"800x600@60"	"640x480@60"	"832x624@75"	"1024x768@75"	"1024x768@70"	"1024x768@60"	"1152x864@75"	"1280x1024@75"	"1280x960@60"	"1280x1024@60"	"1280x960@75"	"1400x1050@60"	"1400x1050@75"	"1600x1200@65"	"1600x1200@60"	"1792x1344@60"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
Section "monitor" #  
	Identifier	"monitor1"
	Vendorname	"Dell"
	Modelname	"Dell E228WFP"
	Horizsync	30.0-83.0
	Vertrefresh	56.0-75.0
  modeline  "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "640x480@72" 31.5 640 664 704 832 480 489 491 520 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "640x480@75" 31.5 640 656 720 840 480 481 484 500 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@72" 50.0 800 856 976 1040 600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@75" 49.5 800 816 896 1056 600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "832x624@75" 57.284 832 864 928 1152 624 625 628 667 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "1024x768@75" 78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312 768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1024x768@70" 75.0 1024 1048 1184 1328 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "1024x768@60" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "1152x864@75" 108.0 1152 1216 1344 1600 864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1280x1024@75" 135.0 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1280x960@60" 102.1 1280 1360 1496 1712 960 961 964 994 -hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1280x1024@60" 108.0 1280 1328 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1280x960@75" 129.86 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 -hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1400x1050@60" 122.61 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1051 1054 1087 -hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1400x1050@75" 155.85 1400 1496 1648 1896 1050 1051 1054 1096 -hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1600x1200@65" 175.5 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1600x1200@60" 162.0 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1792x1344@60" 204.8 1792 1920 2120 2448 1344 1345 1348 1394 -hsync +vsync
	Gamma	1.0
EndSection
Section "device" #  
	Identifier	"device2"
	Boardname	"NVIDIA GeForce 8 Series"
	Busid		"PCI:3:0:0"
	Driver		"nv"
	Screen	0
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA"
EndSection
Section "screen" #  
	Identifier	"screen2"
	Device		"device2"
	Defaultdepth	24
	Monitor		"monitor2"
EndSection
Section "monitor" #  
	Identifier	"monitor2"
	Gamma	1.0
EndSection
Section "ServerFlags"
EndSection
```

----------


## wizekid

*bumb*  any1?

----------


## d2globalinc

I'm taking a look at your xorg.conf and will post back my findings today - I have been busy re-doing my own PC and creating a HOWTO so I've not been able to check in on the forums as much as I would like  :Wink: 

Should have something soon!

- Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## d2globalinc

> trying to see it on 4 - 22" Dell screens


All 4 dell's at same resolution I take it and all DVI?  I noticed right off the bat you are using the opensource NV driver - have you downloaded / installed and then used the EnvyNG utility to update your drivers to the latest nvidia? if not goto system -> administration -> Synaptic Package Manager and search for envyng-gtk and install it and its dependency.  Then once installed go under Applications -> System Tools -> EnvyNG and select nvidia, then the latest driver series and install! - Once you install those - it should ask you to reboot your machine - do that - after reboot - post your xorg.conf here. and I'll hook you up!

If you have already installed xserver-xgl as per my former instructions above - remove it until after we get your monitors / xscreens working - 

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## wizekid

ok, ill do that tonight and will post it ASAP  thanks for all the help! oh and i have them all on VGA, should i go to DVI?

----------


## wizekid

this is my new xorg.conf file



```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Thu Jul 17 18:39:00 PDT 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by failsafeDexconf, using
# values from the debconf database and some overrides to use vesa mode.
#
# You should use dexconf or another such tool for creating a "real" xorg.conf
# For example:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "screen2" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "glx"
    Load           "v4l"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "monitor1"
    VendorName     "Dell"
    ModelName      "Dell E248WFP(Analog)"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
    Gamma           1
    ModeLine       "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@72" 50.0 800 856 976 1040 600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@75" 49.5 800 816 896 1056 600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1280x768@60" 80.14 1280 1344 1480 1680 768 769 772 795 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1280x720@60" 74.48 1280 1336 1472 1664 720 721 724 746 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1280x800@75" 107.21 1280 1360 1496 1712 800 801 804 835 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1280x768@75" 102.98 1280 1360 1496 1712 768 769 772 802 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1280x800@60" 83.46 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1440x900@75" 136.49 1440 1536 1688 1936 900 901 904 940 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1440x900@60" 106.47 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 901 904 932 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1600x1024@60" 136.36 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1680x1050@60" 147.14 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1680x1050@75" 188.07 1680 1800 1984 2288 1050 1051 1054 1096 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1920x1200@60" 193.16 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1204 1242 -hsync +vsync
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "monitor2"
    VendorName     "Dell"
    ModelName      "Dell E248WFP(Digital)"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
    Gamma           1
    ModeLine       "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@72" 50.0 800 856 976 1040 600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@75" 49.5 800 816 896 1056 600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1280x768@60" 80.14 1280 1344 1480 1680 768 769 772 795 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1280x720@60" 74.48 1280 1336 1472 1664 720 721 724 746 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1280x800@75" 107.21 1280 1360 1496 1712 800 801 804 835 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1280x768@75" 102.98 1280 1360 1496 1712 768 769 772 802 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1280x800@60" 83.46 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1440x900@75" 136.49 1440 1536 1688 1936 900 901 904 940 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1440x900@60" 106.47 1440 1520 1672 1904 900 901 904 932 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1600x1024@60" 136.36 1600 1704 1872 2144 1024 1025 1028 1060 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1680x1050@60" 147.14 1680 1784 1968 2256 1050 1051 1054 1087 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1680x1050@75" 188.07 1680 1800 1984 2288 1050 1051 1054 1096 -hsync +vsync
    ModeLine       "1920x1200@60" 193.16 1920 2048 2256 2592 1200 1201 1204 1242 -hsync +vsync
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA"
    BoardName      "NVIDIA GeForce 8 Series"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "device2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA"
    BoardName      "NVIDIA GeForce 8 Series"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Modes      "800x600"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "screen1"
    Device         "device1"
    Monitor        "monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes      "1600x1024@60" "1680x1050@60" "1440x900@60" "1680x1050@75" "1440x900@75" "1920x1200@60" "1280x800@60" "1280x768@75" "1280x800@75" "1280x720@60" "1280x768@60" "800x600@60" "800x600@75" "800x600@72" "800x600@56"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "screen2"
    Device         "device2"
    Monitor        "monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes      "1280x800@75" "1280x768@75" "1280x720@60" "1280x800@60" "1280x768@60" "1440x900@75" "800x600@60" "1440x900@60" "800x600@75" "1600x1024@60" "800x600@72" "1680x1050@60" "800x600@56" "1680x1050@75" "1920x1200@60"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## wizekid

after i setup envyng    and try to access it  i get this error,



```
You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
```

what could it be?

----------


## d2globalinc

Did you disable or remove xserver-xgl?  you need to do that if you already installed it - goto package manager and search xserver-xgl and mark it for removal - apply, then once removed -reboot machine and you should be able to run the nvidia control panel if you have installed the latest drivers using envyNG.. to access the nvidia control panel after all of this is complete - open terminal - and type in gksu nvidia-settings

- let me know if you have any issues after doing this - once you get the nvidia drivers setup and working properly post your xorg.conf

- thanks,

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## Panik

Thanks for the help with this.  I have finally got it to work correctly on simply dual screens.  

I had a little confusion in a few points, so I will try and list how it came together for me.

I am running a Geforce 9700GT (odd note, device manager no longer sees my graphics card.  Must be due to xserver-xgl)

1)  Install latest Nvidia drivers with EnvyNG

2)  Set up Dual Screens via Seperate X Window (Not Twinview) and enabled Xinerama (On my system "Twinview" does not allow the Xinerama radio)

     - After this is done and I restart, I lose compiz effects as noted in other posts.

3)  Installed xserver-xgl via synaptic and restarted
     - Compiz worked immediately after reboot, but as was stated, windows maximized accross both screens.

4)  Went to CompizConfig Settings->General Options->Display Setting Tab
     - Unchecked "Detect Outputs"
     - Deleted entry
     - Added 1280x1024+0+0 and 1280x1024+1280+0

Now it works!!!  w00t!!

Only little tweak I need to make is the launch bars.  They currently span both screens.

Hope this helps.

FYI, I didn't have to modify any additional files..

----------


## wizekid

good stuff there panik! maybe you should start a theard saying how to do it for 2 screens might help allot of ppl down the line! and ds, not sure, going to format the machine in a few and start from scratch

----------


## d2globalinc

For just dual screens with one video card you can use Twinview and one Video Card - which is better than having to use xserver-xgl.  Xserver-xgl is only needed if you have two separate video cards and want to use it with xinerama to bind all those cards/screens together.  




> 1)  Install latest Nvidia drivers with EnvyNG


Yup this step is mandatory for any configuration w/ nvidia cards!




> 2)  Set up Dual Screens via Seperate X Window (Not Twinview) and enabled Xinerama (On my system "Twinview" does not allow the Xinerama radio)


With a single video card you do not need to turn on Xinerama! Only twinview! - If you turn on xinerama your compiz effects will stop working if your using the regular xserver.. So this is why: 




> - After this is done and I restart, I lose compiz effects as noted in other posts.


happend..




> 3)  Installed xserver-xgl via synaptic and restarted
>      - Compiz worked immediately after reboot, but as was stated, windows maximized accross both screens.


yup - Xserver-xgl will enable compiz effects across two xinerama combined screens - however this is much less powerful than if you use twinview for 2 screens on the same video card! and why you need to use the compiz output settings you used - twinview usually takes care of this with just 2 screens on a single video card.




> Only little tweak I need to make is the launch bars.  They currently span both screens.


Mine does the same w/ 6 screens - gnome panels span across the width of all 3 monitors when placed on top or bottom.. This is because for some reason the gnome panels read all monitors as one large screen with xserver-xgl - this does not happen with twinview!

*1 VIDEO CARD w/ 2 OR 1 MONITORS*
So to sum it up - if you have only 2 screens w/ a single video card - use TWINVIEW which is really easy to setup using gksu nvidia-settings from the command line in terminal once you have installed and run through the drivers setup using EnvyNG. *You do not need xserver-xgl in this configuration or XINERAMA!*(single video card, dual screens) - so uninstall it before using nvidia-settings.  nvidia-settings will not detect your nvidia displays if xserver-xgl is activated - so you cant use it to configure your xorg.conf unless you disable or remove xserver-xgl.. 

*2 OR MORE VIDEO CARDS w/ 2 OR MORE MONITORS*
If you have two or more video cards powering one or several monitors each you need to first setup twinview if you have multiple monitors on a single card.  Do this for each video card you have multiple monitors connected from.  Then you combine the video cards using xinerama (which does kill compiz / composite effects in the standard xserver). At that point you need to turn on / install xserver-xgl in order to have xgl / composite span all the monitors and treat them as one large virtual screen - then use compiz display settings to split that virtual screen up according to how you have your monitors positioned and their resolution.

Hope this helps explain why things are working the way they are with 2 screens in twinview and multiple video cards using combinations of twinview, xinerama, and xserver-xgl.

If you need help with the twinview setup and cant get it correct with nvidia-settings for the dual (2) screens - i can take a look at your current xorg.conf and manually edit it so that it performs correctly!

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## wizekid

look down below

----------


## Panik

YOU ARE THE MAN!!!

I kept going back and forth because twinview blew when it spans across multiple monitors.  You solved all my problems.  Uninstalled xserver-xgl, restarted (technically, log out and log in does the trick), set it to twinview without Xinerama, restarted, and fixed, even the irratant.  The settings in CompizConfig fixed the spanning issue.

So, it's good news and bad news for those that have been struggling with this (like me).  Pretty simple for dual screen with one card.

1) Download latest drivers with EnvyNG

2) Set up Dual Screens with the NVIDIA X Server Settings
    - Use Twinview and adjust locations of your monitors



My xorg.conf file looks like this



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Thu Jun  5 09:27:12 UTC 2008

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Thu Jul 17 18:39:00 PDT 2008

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "1"
# Removed Option "Xinerama" "0"
# Removed Option "Xinerama" "1"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "TVT PE191M"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 80.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7900 GT/GTO"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7900 GT/GTO"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "TwinView" "0"
# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024 +0+0"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024 +1280+0, DFP-1: 1280x1024 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1280x1024 +0+0"
# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1280x1024 +0+0"
EndSection
```

3) Install compizconfig-settings-manager

4) Go to CompizConfig Settings->General Options->Display Setting Tab
- Uncheck "Detect Outputs"
- Deleted entry
- Added 1280x1024+0+0 and 1280x1024+1280+0 (or whatever your screen setup is)

Should work!!

Thanks again for the help.

----------


## wizekid

wait wait, lol i never saved the new config! here it is! sorry dude 



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Thu Jun  5 09:27:12 UTC 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL E228WFP"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL E228WFP"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8500 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8500 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## d2globalinc

Wiz -

What are the resolutions of your monitors?  4 monitors? all same right? u have em arranged from left to right one next to each other?  Let me know that and i can fix up your xorg.conf

thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## wizekid

all my screens the same, yes 4 of them, are at 1680x1050 all from left to right! xserver is removed like u said ans waiting ut next step!

----------


## d2globalinc

Wizekid -

Ok the goal here is to get all 4 monitors working at 1680x1050 resolution and 60hz (if this refresh rate is wrong change it in the code i give you to match whatever it needs to be). - now if the monitor configuration is out of order we can adjust that after we get all 4 at least working and displaying their section of the xscreen.

I cleaned up your xorg.conf - and here are the steps to make this work (I'll try to make this as simple as possible). - do not reboot or logout until the instructions tell you to do so!  Also - Make sure you match any commands exactly with same uppercase / lowercase characters!

_To anyone else reading this example - this is for wizekid's configuration and for his use only - it may help as an example for anyone else - but this is a customized xorg.conf for his configuration._

Step 1.
open a terminal window by going to APPLICATIONS -> ACCESSORIES -> TERMINAL

Step 2. - Make a backup copy of your current xorg.conf (just incase) by typing the following in the terminal window: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/orig_xorg.conf

Step 3. - Create a new xorg.conf by typing the following in the terminal window: gksu gedit ~/Desktop/new_xorg.conf

Step 4. - Step 3 will open a gedit window - paste all of the following CODE in it and save the file and then close the file/gedit.

The goal for this xorg.conf is to take 2 video cards (GeForce 8500 GT's in this example) and set them up individually in twinview mode with 2 monitors each.  Then combine those two twinview setups using xinerama.  Since we turn on xinerama this disables composite and compiz fusion effects - so we therfore need to use xserver-xgl ontop of it all to bring back composite/compiz effects using XGL.. Continue on to see how its all put together!



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Thu Jun  5 09:27:12 UTC 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 3360 0
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL E228WFP"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL E228WFP"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8500 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8500 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1680x1050_60 +0+0, CRT-1: 1680x1050_60 +1680+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1680x1050_60 +0+0, CRT-1: 1680x1050_60 +1680+0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

Step 5.  You should now have a file on your desktop named _new_xorg.conf_ - we will now replace your existing xorg.conf with this file.
In the terminal window type: sudo cp ~/Desktop/new_xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Step 6.  Now that we have installed the new xorg.conf file - we need to install xserver-xgl so that when your computer reboots - it starts xserver-xgl when you login - which will bind the 2 seperate videocards together using xinerama into one large screen that spans across all of your monitors..

So - still in the same terminal window type: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl

After the installation is complete you can close the terminal window and reboot your machine!  It should now boot up and your login window will span all 4 monitors - once you login - the panels should span all 4 monitors as well - and if you maximize a window it will maximize across all 4 monitors! -- This is normal until we customize compiz-fusion with your monitor resolutions and positions!

Step 7. All 4 monitors should be working now - if not - post back here - if they are - you can continue to this step.  We will now configure compiz-fusion with the correct monitor resolutions and positions so that when you maximize windows they maximize to only one monitor and not across all of them.  These instructions should be the same if you have the latest compiz-fusion installed w/ the compizconfig settings manager. If you are using an older compiz-fusion the name of the compizconfig settings manager may be something different - but should have the same options in it..

GOTO SYSTEM -> PREFERENCES -> COMPIZCONFIG SETTINGS MANAGER
- once open click on "General Options"
- Next click on the "Display Settings" TAB
- Next make sure "Detect Outputs" is currently checked (this makes sure that if you mess up typing something in the outputs section it doesn't screw up your current display because they wont be active until this is unchecked. (which we do later in these instructions!)
- "Delete" anything that's under outputs to make sure we start from scratch.. this includes any blank spaces that when you click on give you the option to "Delete" - I have seen blank entries get in here and mess things up - so make sure there are none that can be selected!
- once everything is cleared out - create your new entries under outputs - you need to create one entry for each of the following:

1680x1050+0+0
1680x1050+1680+0
1680x1050+3360+0
1680x1050+5040+0

so you should at the end have 4 entries that match the above under Outputs! and no blank ones! make sure you cant click and remove any blank area below or above those entries! - just to be safe!

Once that is complete - select "Prefer Smaller Output" under "Overlapping Output Handling

Then finally uncheck "Detect Outputs"

once completed - click back - then close the compiz configuration window

Reboot your computer and after reboot and login - if you maximize a window it should now only maximize to the monitor its majority is on!


That's it! - Let me know if you have any issues and at what step! 

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## d2globalinc

PANIK - I have taken a quick look at your xorg.conf and cleaned it up for you - Follow these steps to update yours!

Here is what I essentially changed: 
- Changed the "Files" path for RGB - Nvidia-settings will add its own path which is incorrect for ubuntu :S
- eliminated any REMOVED options that had been removed before
- added RGBGLXVisuals for nvidia settings on screens (think this gives you better / smother settings for fonts, etc)
- removed old device's and screens that are no longer in use and from original setup of ubuntu
- removed the monitor1 profile since it is ignored and you set the refresh rate manually under the screen/twinview section.
- added composite extension

To update your xorg.conf do the following: 

Step 1. Open a new terminal window APPLICATIONS -> ACCESSORIES -> TERMINAL

Step 1a.  Forgot to make a backup copy of existing xorg.conf when originally creating these instructions so to do that type this in the terminal window before step 2: _cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/orig_xorg.conf_


Step 2. Type in the following command to create a new temp file on your desktop for the new xorg.conf: _gedit ~/Desktop/new_xorg.conf_

Step 3. Paste the following CODE into the new Gedit window / file that opens - then save it - then close gedit



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Thu Jun  5 09:27:12 UTC 2008

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Thu Jul 17 18:39:00 PDT 2008

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "TVT PE191M"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 80.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7900 GT/GTO"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024 +1280+0, DFP-1: 1280x1024 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

Step 4.  In the terminal window type the following command to replace your existing xorg.conf with the new one we just created: *sudo cp ~/Desktop/new_xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf*

Step 5. Close the terminal window - and reboot your computer - when it comes back up everything should be working as normal - and perhaps a little better visuals  :Wink:  - also be sure to select LCD fonts under SYSTEM -> PREFERENCES -> APPEARANCE / fonts tab.. Since your are using Flat Panels - this will help clear up fonts if you haven't done this already!

- Let me know if you have any problems!

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## stinger30au

wow!!!
im impressed.

no body can ever say you don't take enough photos at all thats for sure!!!


if you feel like building another and need some one to test it, feel free to send one my way  :Smile:

----------


## d2globalinc

> wow!!!
> im impressed.
> 
> no body can ever say you don't take enough photos at all thats for sure!!!
> 
> 
> if you feel like building another and need some one to test it, feel free to send one my way


Thanks!

Yah - We were also testing a new camera that day (Canon G5) - so we were a little trigger happy with that as well  :Wink: 

We usually put together a new system like this about every 9 months to a year - So you can bet we will document the next one as well too! -  We also have a new blog site to go online soon that will have this project detailed as well as a few others we have been working on - complete with the pics, howtos and a few other videos! Which we will also then add new content too as projects come up!  A great way for us to give back to the community and talk about our latest consulting projects.

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## wizekid

everything seems to be just fine but the only problem now is that, when i enable all the compiz mods, i get a 16-sided cube  whats up with that....?

this is a copy of my new xorg.conf file  just in case 



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Thu Jun  5 09:27:12 UTC 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 3360 0
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL E228WFP"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL E228WFP"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8500 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8500 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1680x1050_60 +0+0, CRT-1: 1680x1050_60 +1680+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1680x1050_60 +0+0, CRT-1: 1680x1050_60 +1680+0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## d2globalinc

> everything seems to be just fine but the only problem now is that, when i enable all the compiz mods, i get a 16-sided cube  whats up with that....?


Goto SYSTEM -> PREFERENCES -> COMPIZCONFIG SETTINGS MANAGER

Select General options

Goto the DESKTOP SIZE TAB

Set Horizontal VIRTUAL SIZE to 4  and VERTICAL VIRTUAL SIZE to 1 and NUMBER OF DEKSTOPS to 1 - this will give you a 4 sided cube or in other words 4 virtual desktops to use.

- Let me know if you have problems with that!

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## wizekid

it is set up to 4-1-1  and still nothing! got me 16 sides!  lol its like if i have 4-4screen desktops

----------


## d2globalinc

> it is set up to 4-1-1  and still nothing! got me 16 sides!  lol its like if i have 4-4screen desktops


AH! Ok - What you need to do is adjust the way the cube displays on multiple monitors - do this -

Goto SYSTEM -> PREFERENCES -> COMPIZCONFIG SETTINGS MANAGER

CLICK ON THE DESKTOP CUBE CONFIG OPTION

Under MULTI OUTPUT MODE - SELECT "ONE BIG CUBE"  :Wink: 

I think that should do it  :Wink:  if I'm reading you right!

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## wizekid

hmm thats weird, i did that before but it didnt work now it did!  haha  cool thanks! another quick question, how can i mod the compiz?  just a dumb question

----------


## d2globalinc

As in more customization / additions than what is already available in the options?  - goto http://www.compiz-fusion.org - tons of plugins, tons of different things available - you can go as far as compiling additional plugins and even some users have setup repo's to download some of them.. For example check out this cool (still beta) plugin for pushing windows around in 3d  :Smile:  http://kdubois.net/?p=145

- Lots of info at that compis-fusion.org! check it out! As should everyone!

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## wizekid

thanks dude  uve been a life saver! if there is anthing i can do for u let me know! I'm a network engineer and a few other things, not a grphics guy! this was my BIG step into flashy stuff! ive been the guy behind the server using a onboard 8MB intel vid card! haha  spent allot of $$ on my new system! got 2-AMD Phonoms Quads OC'ed at 5.6Ghz each core and 4TB HDDs with 2 Top of the lin PNY 512MB cards as u know with 4-22' screens which u also know with 8GB RAM running Ubuntu and XP all HDD's are on a RAID system and have a 500GB for the OS's now the fun starts!  :Wink:  again thanks a million for all the help!

----------


## RedPandaFox

Give to me?

Ill be your friend?  :Smile:  :Smile: 

MY GOD I WANT!!

BAH!!!!!!!! How much was it all up and where did you get the parts?

----------


## wizekid

I build computers for most of my clients and the totla cost of the system was about $1100 w/o the screens. screens i had laying around new in boxes, never sold them so they were free! i got the parts from ingram data and a few other places. these are commerical places, and since i have a company i get them at whole sale prices!  :Wink:  but im sure if you go to like newegg or something it will cost around 1500 to 1700 to build 

oh also forgot to say that its in an AnTec case with a 1300Watt power supply ill take some pics and post them later

----------


## d2globalinc

> thanks dude  uve been a life saver! if there is anthing i can do for u let me know! I'm a network engineer and a few other things, not a grphics guy! this was my BIG step into flashy stuff! ive been the guy behind the server using a onboard 8MB intel vid card! haha  spent allot of $$ on my new system! got 2-AMD Phonoms Quads OC'ed at 5.6Ghz each core and 4TB HDDs with 2 Top of the lin PNY 512MB cards as u know with 4-22' screens which u also know with 8GB RAM running Ubuntu and XP all HDD's are on a RAID system and have a 500GB for the OS's now the fun starts!  again thanks a million for all the help!


Nice setup! No problem on the help its the least we can do around here to give back to the community since we spend a lot of time in these forums! I'll keep you in the loop when we open our blog up w/ more of these nice little projects!  I'm sure as time goes on this post will help others as well!

Enjoy your new desktop visuals! You will get spoiled in no time and hate it when you have to use a windows computer!  Not only does it look good by the 3d desktop and organizational options of compiz make it really productive! It the best thing to happen to my multiple screen setups since I started building them out using windows 98/2000!

See ya!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## wizekid

cool, looking foward to it! hey if u need webspace or anything let me know! i have servers all over the world! for a total of 57 dedicated servers! a few GB's wont do no harm!  :Wink:

----------


## d2globalinc

> Give to me?
> 
> Ill be your friend? 
> 
> MY GOD I WANT!!
> 
> BAH!!!!!!!! How much was it all up and where did you get the parts?


The 6 screen system we have listed here was built by us - all of the parts can be purchased from newegg.com - but keep in mind this system was built back in Feb - and I cant recall what the total cost was at the time but I do know that 3 months later it had dropped probably $1000 from what it cost originally.. But thats computers and we built it to test vista then compare that with the latest builds of ubuntu - Needless to say you can see ubuntu won  :Smile:  and we are in the process of migrating several clients to linux systems and I'm going to start a tally board to keep track of the number of windows workstations we eliminate / kill  :Wink:  - I consider myself a new general in this battle to eliminate windows from the desktop!

Oh and now this machine shown in the video is my personal workstation  :Smile: 


Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## d2globalinc

> cool, looking foward to it! hey if u need webspace or anything let me know! i have servers all over the world! for a total of 57 dedicated servers! a few GB's wont do no harm!


Thanks for the offer! I'm also a systems engineer and use this 6 screen system to configure / manage / monitor most of our servers and virtual servers in our data-centers and clients data-centers - so you will really enjoy the benefits of having all that desktop real-estate when you have to monitor / configure so many things at once  :Wink: 

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## RedPandaFox

> The 6 screen system we have listed here was built by us - all of the parts can be purchased from newegg.com - but keep in mind this system was built back in Feb - and I cant recall what the total cost was at the time but I do know that 3 months later it had dropped probably $1000 from what it cost originally.. But thats computers and we built it to test vista then compare that with the latest builds of ubuntu - Needless to say you can see ubuntu won  and we are in the process of migrating several clients to linux systems and I'm going to start a tally board to keep track of the number of windows workstations we eliminate / kill  - I consider myself a new general in this battle to eliminate windows from the desktop!
> 
> Oh and now this machine shown in the video is my personal workstation 
> 
> 
> Shane Menshik
> D2 GLOBAL INC


Newegg dosnt ship to Australia

----------


## wizekid

ill ship them to ya!  lol   ive been to Ausi land before! Did work for a hosting company there

----------


## simosx

Amazing!!!

----------


## Panik

> PANIK - I have taken a quick look at your xorg.conf and cleaned it up for you - Follow these steps to update yours!
> 
> Here is what I essentially changed: 
> - Changed the "Files" path for RGB - Nvidia-settings will add its own path which is incorrect for ubuntu :S
> - eliminated any REMOVED options that had been removed before
> - added RGBGLXVisuals for nvidia settings on screens (think this gives you better / smother settings for fonts, etc)
> - removed old device's and screens that are no longer in use and from original setup of ubuntu
> - removed the monitor1 profile since it is ignored and you set the refresh rate manually under the screen/twinview section.
> - added composite extension
> ...




Thanks!!!  Greatly appreciated.  It works like a charm and looks GREAT!!  Man, my windows boot is ugly now....

----------


## grandtxred

I'll buy one.  Where is the site to buy?
Great job!

Mike

----------


## wizekid

I'm sending you a PM with the info

----------


## grandtxred

What did the machine cost you, ballpark?  Ever tried to run Google Sketchup or AutoCad on linux?  I'm wondering if a slick workstation might make a nice setup for those types of design progs.

Mike

----------


## wizekid

my machine cost me ballpark 1500-1800 but again look at my specs

----------


## labview

help!!! excuse my english

I have 2 nvidia 6800 and 4 lcd acer 19", my problem is that compiz does not work. 
Step:	
I installed the driver with envy, I created 2 TwinView, I installed xserver-xgl, I turned xinerama but compiz will not work.

My xorg
EndSection

```

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@vernadsky)  Thu Jun  5 09:26:53 UTC 2008


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 2560 0
    Option        "AIGLX" "true"
    Option       "RenderAccel" "true"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option       "XGL" "true"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Acer AL1916"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Acer AL1916"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Acer AL1916"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor3"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Acer AL1916"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 6800 Ultra"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 6800 Ultra"
    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 6800 Ultra"
    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard3"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 6800 Ultra"
    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024_60 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x1024_60 +1280+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024_60 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x1024_60 +1280+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-1: 1280x1024_60 +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen3"
    Device         "Videocard2"
    Monitor        "Monitor3"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-1: 1280x1024_60 +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable" 



```

----------


## d2globalinc

Labview,

I decided to tear into your xorg.conf and just simplified it - I noticed the PCI address was wrong on one of the video cards, among other things - But take this xorg.conf I made from your data and replace yours - reboot and it should come up working if you have xserver-xgl installed - otherwise w/o xserver-xgl it will come up with two separate xscreens..  With the way nvidia-twinview works in the xorg.conf you can cut out the extra 2 video cards and extra 2 monitor entries, and use just 2 screen sections.. - cleans it up - there might be some modifications to improve performance but this is clean and should get you on the right track! Let me know your results!



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@vernadsky)  Thu Jun  5 09:26:53 UTC 2008


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 2560 0
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Acer AL1916"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Acer AL1916"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 6800 Ultra"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 6800 Ultra"
    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024_60 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x1024_60 +1280+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024_60 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x1024_60 +1280+0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

Good Luck!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## d2globalinc

For another example - this is my latest xorg.conf for 6 monitors all at 1680x1050 60hz resolution.  I don't have too many settings in here because I noticed most things are set by default with the nvidia drivers - but I'm going to go through and see if I can tweak even more later.  There are 3 Twin-View configurations, consisting of 2 monitors each (stacked vertically).  The Twin-View configurations are positioned horizontally next to each other.  Xinerama is ON to bind all 3 Twin-View displays together into one large desktop.  Then we used xserver-xgl because composite will not work with xinerama "ON" without XSERVER-XGL at this time..

Here is the /etc/X11/xorg.conf



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Thu Jun  5 09:27:12 UTC 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 1680 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0
    Screen      2  "Screen2" 3360 0
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "logitech_g15"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    BusID          "PCI:7:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050_60 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +0+0; DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+1050, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050_60 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +0+0; DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+1050, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Videocard2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050_60 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +0+0; DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+1050, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## labview

I had a disaster, I formatted the PC and this is my new file xorg


```

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@vernadsky)  Thu Jun  5 09:26:53 UTC 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Acer AL1916"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Acer AL1916"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 6800 Ultra"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 6800 Ultra"
    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection 



```

compiz works because xinerama is to 0, 
with xinerama 1 compiz does not work, 	
I installed xserver-xgl but compiz does not start
This file is made automatically by nvidia-settings

----------


## d2globalinc

w/ xserver-xgl compiz will not start in this configuration without Xinerama also ON - Use my recomended xorg.conf I made form your original config w/ xserver-xgl and see if that gets you all 4 monitors powered and working w/ compiz.. if not let me know  :Wink: 

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## labview

```
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 2560 0
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Acer AL1916"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Acer AL1916"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 6800 Ultra"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 6800 Ultra"
    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024_60 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x1024_60 +1280+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024_60 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x1024_60 +1280+0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

now it is so, compiz does not work, es.
mdc@mdc-desktop:~$ compiz --replace
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 04:00.0 0300: 10de:00f9 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
05:00.0 0300: 10de:00f9 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: not present. 
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity 

What's wrong?

----------


## d2globalinc

not seeing that you have xserver-xgl running

open a terminal and do: 



```
sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
```

- tell me what it gives you back for a response to that install of xserver-xgl (I want to make sure its installed and not disabled).. 

Running Gnome as well right? Not KDE?

Thanks,

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## labview

mdc @ mdc-desktop: ~ $ sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
[sudo] password for mdc:
Read the package list in progress ... Made
Generation of the tree in addictions course
Read the information was ... Made
xserver-xgl is already the newest version.
0 upgraded, 0 installed, 0 to remove

use only gnome

Thanks

----------


## d2globalinc

goto terminal and make sure there isn't a file in this directory (if the directory even exists).

do:


```
cd ~/.config/xserver-xgl
```

then do:


```
ls -lha
```

and there should NOT be a file in there called disable - then also make sure when you log into gnome you are using the default script option and not selecting gnome individually.. 

Do you have a desktop that spans all 4 monitors right now but sluggish and no compiz?

Thanks,

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## labview

[CODE]mdc@mdc-desktop:~$ cd ~/.config/xserver-xgl
mdc@mdc-desktop:~/.config/xserver-xgl$ ls -lha
totale 8,0K
drwxr-xr-x 2 mdc mdc 4,0K 2008-09-23 01:22 .
drwxr-xr-x 5 mdc mdc 4,0K 2008-09-23 01:22 ..
-rw-r--r-- 1 mdc mdc    0 2008-09-23 01:22 disable
mdc@mdc-desktop:~/.config/xserver-xgl$ 
[CODE]
"Do you have a desktop that spans all 4 monitors right now but sluggish and no compiz?" Yes exact

----------


## d2globalinc

AH HA! - Ok - open terminal and do this:



```
rm ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
```

if for any reason you cant remove it - do a sudo rm ~/config/xserver-xgl/disable

if that file is in there then xserver-xgl will NOT start - you only create that file when you want to disable xserver-xgl for some reason or testing..

Keep the xorg.conf like I sent you and remove that file, reboot and you should be seeing compiz effects on all 4 screens  :Wink: 

Thanks,

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## labview

after reboot
mdc@mdc-desktop:~$ compiz --replace
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 04:00.0 0300: 10de:00f9 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
05:00.0 0300: 10de:00f9 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: not present. 
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity 

and compiz does not work..... :Sad:

----------


## labview

Now I go to sleep!!!! time: am 4.01

we feel tomorrow... hello

----------


## Helios89

i have a similar problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=927694 this should work!  :Smile:

----------


## d2globalinc

> Now I go to sleep!!!! time: am 4.01
> 
> we feel tomorrow... hello



I had the same issue I think come up when configuring a client's 3x 24" 1920x1200 resolution LCD's last night! I think there is a width resolution limitation with xserver-xgl - as in it will not run if the width is over a certain amount.. I'm going to do some more testing on this theory..

Right now here is what I know..

Total Desktop Resolutions and their results:

WORKS! - 5040x1050 (6 x 1680x1050 monitors in two rows of 3)
WORKS! - 3600x1920 (3 x 1920x1200 monitors with all 3 rotated in the xorg.conf so they are actually each 1200x1920 from left to right..)

DOES NOT WORK! - 5760x1200 (3 x 1920x1200 monitors 1 row of 3)

- I'll keep you posted!

SHANE MENSHIK
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## d2globalinc

> i have a similar problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=927694 this should work!


With only two monitors can't you just simply connect both monitors to one card?  If thats the case you can use Nvidia's Twinview and wont have to worry about xserver-xgl and anything else we have been covering mostly here.. 2 Monitors is usually pretty straight forward with a single card.  But once you move to 3 monitors with two cards, you getting into areas you need to start using multiple options..

Let me know how I can help!

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## labview

********d2globalinc**********

works! four lcd 19" 1280x1024 2x2

My config:


```

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@vernadsky)  Thu Jun  5 09:26:53 UTC 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "0"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "it"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Acer AL1916"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Acer AL1916"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 6800 Ultra"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 6800 Ultra"
    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024_60 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x1024_60 +0+1024"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1280x1024_60 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x1024_60 +0+1024"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection 



```

I did everything automatically, as you said
1x4 version is not supported by xserver-xgl

sorry for my English

first in Italy 2x2
thanks, thanks, thanks!

----------


## d2globalinc

Yup there must be a width limit to the desktop - GLAD YOU GOT IT WORKING!

Whos next?!?!?  :Capital Razz: 

SHANE MENSHIK
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## labview

it is easier to do the Rubik's cube 5x5x5  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

perhaps is the proportion between width and height

the width of your system is greater than my system 1x4, exact?

----------


## d2globalinc

> it is easier to do the Rubik's cube 5x5x5   
> 
> perhaps is the proportion between width and height
> 
> the width of your system is greater than my system 1x4, exact?


Well my width is 5040 and yours would have been 5120 for all 4 next to each other.. Sooo.. If its a width limit its right in between those two..  I was able to get 3 to work next to each other without a problem.. never tried 4.. I'm going to try it out here in a sec.. I have a few ideas - but need to test.. 

SHANE MENSHIK
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com
Visit Shane's Project 10 to the 100 Submission Site: http://www.goomaritan.com

----------


## labview

Tomorrow I try the resolution 1x3 (3840x1024)maybe it works.
from where you write? I am from north Italy, como lake

----------


## d2globalinc

Yah - I bet the 3840x1024 works w/o a problem - 

I'm actually in the middle of the U.S. - Omaha, Nebraska - to be precise!

Cool to meet you and glad you can drag things all over your four monitors now!!

SHANE MENSHIK
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com
Visit Shane's Project 10 to the 100 Submission Site: http://www.goomaritan.com

----------


## amauk

Hi,
got a bit of a problem getting Compiz to work
I think xserver-glx isn't loading for some reason

setup:
2 graphics cards, 3 monitors
left & middle monitors on one card using twinview
right monitor seperate

Latest nvidia drivers, via EnvyNG
Enabled Xinerama
Installed xserver-glx

When I try to enable compiz through Apprearance Preferences, I get an error saying "The Composite extension is not available"

Via the terminal, using 'compiz --replace'
it says



> Checking for Xgl: not present. 
> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0391 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
> 02:00.0 0300: 10de:0421 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
> Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
> Checking for non power of two support: present. 
> Checking for Composite extension: not present. 
> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity


Full xorg.conf


```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Thu Jun  5 09:27:12 UTC 2008
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder26)  Thu Feb 14 18:13:41 PST 2008
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
	Defaultdepth	24
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen0"
	Device		"Videocard0"
	Monitor		"Monitor0"
	Option		"AllowGLXWithComposite"	"true"
	Option		"TwinView"	"1"
	Option		"TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder"	"DFP-1"
	Option		"metamodes"	"CRT: nvidia-auto-select +1600+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
	Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth	24
	EndSubSection
	Defaultdepth	24
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen1"
	Device		"Videocard1"
	Monitor		"Monitor1"
	Option		"AllowGLXWithComposite"	"true"
	Option		"TwinView"	"0"
	Option		"TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder"	"CRT-0"
	Option		"metamodes"	"nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
	Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth	24
	EndSubSection
	Defaultdepth	24
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen2"
	Device		"Videocard0"
	Monitor		"Monitor2"
	Option		"AllowGLXWithComposite"	"true"
	Option		"TwinView"	"0"
	Option		"TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder"	"DFP-1"
	Option		"metamodes"	"DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
	Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth	24
		Modes		"nvidia-auto-select"
	EndSubSection
	Defaultdepth	24
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Option		"NoLogo"	"True"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard0"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"GeForce 7600 GT"
	Option		"AllowGLXWithComposite"	"true"
	Option		"XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
	Option		"NoLogo"	"true"
	Option		"backingstore"	"true"
	Busid		"PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard1"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"GeForce 8500 GT"
	Option		"AllowGLXWithComposite"	"true"
	Option		"XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
	Option		"NoLogo"	"true"
	Option		"backingstore"	"true"
	Busid		"PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard2"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"GeForce 8500 GT"
	Busid		"PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"gb"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
  screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0
  screen 1 "Screen1" rightof "Screen0"
	Inputdevice	"Generic Keyboard"	"CoreKeyboard"
	Inputdevice	"Configured Mouse"
	Option		"AIGLX"	"true"
	Option		"RenderAccel"	"true"
	Option		"AllowGLXWithComposite"	"true"
	Option		"XGL"	"true"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load		"dri"
	Load		"dbe"
	Load		"extmod"
	Load		"type1"
	Load		"freetype"
	Load		"glx"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Monitor0"
	Vendorname	"Unknown"
	Modelname	"AOC WJ1980PI"
	Horizsync	30.0	-	83.0
	Vertrefresh	50.0	-	76.0
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Monitor1"
	Vendorname	"Unknown"
	Modelname	"NEC LCD1701"
	Horizsync	31.0	-	81.0
	Vertrefresh	56.0	-	75.0
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Monitor2"
	Vendorname	"Unknown"
	Modelname	"HP LP2065"
	Horizsync	30.0	-	92.0
	Vertrefresh	48.0	-	85.0
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option		"Xinerama"	"1"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option		"Composite"	"Enable"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	Rgbpath		"/usr/share/X11/rgb"
	Fontpath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
	Fontpath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/util"
	Fontpath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
	Fontpath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
	Fontpath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
	Fontpath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
	Fontpath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
	Fontpath	"/usr/share/fonts/X11/encodings"
	Fontpath	"/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection
```

Many thanks

----------


## amauk

re-read the thread and noticed the possible max width issue with xserver-glx
think this is my problem

briefly tested with screens in an 'L' shape, and it seemed to work with compiz, although I got screen corruption when I dragged windows around

for now, I've gone back to twin-view + seperate x-server, no xinerama

any news on the xserver-glx width issue?

*edit*
for anyone interested, 4160px width didn't work (1600+1280+1280)
but 2880 did (sort of)

----------


## zer0efx

Evening everyone!
hey D2, I was hoping you could help me out when you get the opporunity. I know I'm very close to getting mine setup the way I would like it.

I have a 9800GX2 card with 2 DVI slots on 1 card. This has been giving me problems with dual monitors and keeping my eye candy working. Found this thread through some forum searches and almost have my stuff setup properly.

The problem I am having is an issue you had described previously. I have 2 screens with 1 xserver, but when I maximize my windows, they span both monitors. I obv want my maximize to only span the 1 monitor all while my effects use both, like your video showed. I've spent a few hours trying to narrow it down but I think my problems lies here in this partial xorg.conf snippet:


```
Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1440x900_60 +0+0, CRT-1: 1440x900_60 +1440+0" 
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1440x900_60 +0+0, CRT-1: 1440x900_60 +1440+0" 
EndSection
```

And this is my entire xorg.conf:


```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Thu Jun  5 09:27:12 UTC 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "0"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Acer AL1917W"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 84.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "G92-450"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "G92-450"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1440x900_60 +0+0, CRT-1: 1440x900_60 +1440+0" 
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1440x900_60 +0+0, CRT-1: 1440x900_60 +1440+0" 
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

I'm definitely going to keep trying to get it, but wanted to post to see if you'd be able to see something obvious that I don't, or anyone else who happens to read this for that matter.

Thanks all! Appreciate it!

edit:
here's a screenshot of what my dekstop looks like. You'll see that all my bars are stretched across the screen and centered.

----------


## d2globalinc

zer0efx, 

First up - with a single card you don't need to do much of the things we talk about in this thread.  What you do need to do is the following.

#1 - if you havn't installed envyng do so by going to the terminal and typing in:



```
sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
```

#2 once that is installed enter the following:



```
sudo nvidia-settings
```

use this nvidia control panel to setup your dual screens in twinview mode!  Do not use xinerama!  With using just a SINGLE nvidia card you do not need to use xinerama nor do you need to install xserver-xgl or anything else we talk about with multiple cards here.

Once you have setup twinview using that nvidia-settings control panel windows should maximize to a single monitor as you want.  I have a few dual screen setups here that use dual dvi ports on a single card and thats is all we had to do for those.. I wont do anything to your xorg.conf because nvidia-settings should take care of it - if you have any problems let me know - 

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## d2globalinc

amauk,

I dont think your config is a resolution issue - I have had 3 screens working on 2 seperate cards without an issue spanning 1680x1050 each - which equals a total of 5040x1050.. I'm looking at your xorg.conf can you post the resolutions you want on each monitor from left to right - and also include what monitor the resolution is for and Ill make some adjustments to the xorg.conf for you to try!

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## d2globalinc

> any news on the xserver-glx width issue?


amauk,

ok - I checked out your xorg.conf and tried to piece a new one together using that information.  First up - it's xserver-xgl that your going to need installed to make this work (Not xserver-glx as indicated in your posts).  Also, I'm not sure how some of this will work together since you are using 3 different types of monitors.  I don't think it will have an effect on this new xorg.conf so we shall see.  Looking at the xorg.conf that you posted it was pretty messy - it looked like you had re-saved it using nvidia-settings a few times and there were lots of pieces that didn't need to be in there.  I noticed the major issue tho that might have been giving you a lot of problems and that was that your video cards were not numbered correctly in the xorg.conf - so here we go..

I'm going to give you step by step instructions on how to backup your current xorg.conf in-case you have an issue and then replace it with the one I provide - as well as installing xserver-xgl to make sure its installed.


#1 - open a terminal window and do the following to create a backup of your xorg.conf:



```
cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/xorg_backup.conf
```

#2 - in the same terminal window lets make sure you have installed xserver-xgl:



```
sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
```

#3 - Remove the disabled file if it exists for the xserver-xgl.  We want to do this to make sure its not disabled from anything you have done before: (This may say file does not exists - so dont be worried - if thats the case - just move on - otherwise this command will erase it - which is what we want).



```
rm ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
```

#4 - now we are going to edit your current xorg.conf and replace it with the new one i'm providing.  We have already made a backup copy of your current one so we can just edit the current xorg.conf file.  This will open the current xorg.conf in a gedit window.



```
gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

#5 - Select all in gedit and delete the entire contents of the xorg.conf file - once you have done that copy and paste in the new data that is listed below:

Data to paste in xorg.conf file after removing its current contents:


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
# for amauk by Shane Menshik - D2 GLOBAL INC.
#
# Free to use and modify.
#
#

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" rightof "Screen0"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/etc/X11/rgb"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option		"Xinerama"	"1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"gb"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Monitor0"
	Vendorname	"Unknown"
	Modelname	"AOC WJ1980PI"
	Horizsync	30.0	-	83.0
	Vertrefresh	50.0	-	76.0
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Monitor1"
	Vendorname	"Unknown"
	Modelname	"NEC LCD1701"
	Horizsync	31.0	-	81.0
	Vertrefresh	56.0	-	75.0
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Monitor2"
	Vendorname	"Unknown"
	Modelname	"HP LP2065"
	Horizsync	30.0	-	92.0
	Vertrefresh	48.0	-	85.0
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard0"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"GeForce 8500 GT"
	Option		"NoLogo"	"true"
	Busid		"PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard1"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"GeForce 7600 GT"
	Option		"NoLogo"	"true"
	Busid		"PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen0"
	Device		"Videocard0"
	Monitor		"Monitor0"
	Option		"TwinView"	"1"
	Option		"metamodes"	"CRT: nvidia-auto-select +1600+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
	Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth	24
	EndSubSection
	Defaultdepth	24
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen1"
	Device		"Videocard1"
	Monitor		"Monitor1"
	Option		"TwinView"	"0"
	Option		"metamodes"	"nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
	Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth	24
	EndSubSection
	Defaultdepth	24
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option		"Composite"	"Enable"
EndSection
```

#6 - save the file, close gedit, then close your terminal window, and reboot your computer.


** Only do the following if for some reason the xserver does not start after using the new xorg.conf - if it works you can skip this!! **

** START OF RESTORE OF ORIGINAL XORG.CONF **
If you have any problems and for some reason Xwindows / gnome does not start - login using the shell and do the following command to copy back your original xorg.conf file - then reboot.



```
sudo cp ~/Desktop/xorg_backup.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

** END OF RESTORE OF ORIGINAL XORG.CONF **


Thats it! - Hope it works! Let me know your results!! 

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## klikklak

Hi all, sweet thread!

Just a quick Q: I thought cards had maximum resolutions of around 2560x1600, but you people seem to be running two screens at higher total resolution than that.  How is that?  Is that resolution for _each_ of the ports then?  Second, would it be better to grab a newer card say 9800gt than a similar one that I already have (8600gt) and just use the newer card next to it?  I thought this wouldn't work, but you people seemed to be running a system like this.

EDIT: one more: How about a setup with 2x8600gt's, running 2x19" (at 1280x1024 each) and 2x22" (1680x1050 each), would this work?

----------


## d2globalinc

> Hi all, sweet thread!


THANKS!! AND WELCOME!




> Just a quick Q: I thought cards had maximum resolutions of around 2560x1600, but you people seem to be running two screens at higher total resolution than that.  How is that?  Is that resolution for _each_ of the ports then?


Cards differ by what resolutions they can handle which is related to the GPU and the amount of VRAM (Video Ram) the graphics card has.  This also effects how large of resolution you can have on each port.  The total resolution of the xserver / desktop is a combination of all the ports.  I have started to notice a restriction in the max width resolution in xserver-xgl that we have been using to combine multiple cards under a single xscreen.. Info on this can be found a page or so back in this thread.





> Second, would it be better to grab a newer card say 9800gt than a similar one that I already have (8600gt) and just use the newer card next to it?  I thought this wouldn't work, but you people seemed to be running a system like this.


This would depends on the Nvidia drivers - when upgrading systems we usually try the newer route first - So in your case I would go with a 9800gt.  Newer Nvidia stuff usually doesn't have a problem working together.. How many monitors are you planning on connecting? and using what ports on each card (Dvi, vga, etc)?

Thanks for the comments! and again welcome to the thread  :Smile: 

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## klikklak

> Cards differ by what resolutions they can handle which is related to the GPU and the amount of VRAM (Video Ram) the graphics card has.  This also effects how large of resolution you can have on each port.  The total resolution of the xserver / desktop is a combination of all the ports.  I have started to notice a restriction in the max width resolution in xserver-xgl that we have been using to combine multiple cards under a single xscreen.. Info on this can be found a page or so back in this thread.



Display Support: 	 
Maximum Digital Resolution 	2560 X 1600
Even gtx280 says that the max resolution is only 2560x1600.  But this is for each port?  But 256mb wouldn't be enough for 2x1600x1050?  You all seemed to be running quad cores, are those really necessary?  I'm on a slow e2140, but could upgrade to q6600 I suppose.  Well, I'll read the thread again to see if there's more info mentioned. 





> This would depends on the Nvidia drivers - when upgrading systems we usually try the newer route first - So in your case I would go with a 9800gt.  Newer Nvidia stuff usually doesn't have a problem working together.. How many monitors are you planning on connecting? and using what ports on each card (Dvi, vga, etc)?


The plan is to buy two cheap 22"'s and hook them up to either a 256mb 8600gt or a 9800gt, together with the my current setup, which is 2x19" running at 1280x1024 each on a 8600gt.  I'm a student for a few months more so being economical is the first priority.  Oh yeah, all dvi, except for one of the 19"'s which is d-sub only.

----------


## d2globalinc

I've ran 2x 1680x1050 on a single card with 256mb vram - That resolution is for each port.. Also quad cores are not necessary - i have a dual monitor system running on a P4 2.0ghz - and another 3 monitor system running on an amd64 w/ 1 AGP 6000 series card w/ 256mb ram , and another 6000 series PCI card with 256mb ram.. 3 DVI ports in all at 1680x1050 - on that amd64.  The speed on the amd64 isn't as great with the 3d / compiz stuff but its manageable - the p4 has a geforce 8800gtx in it and it's desktop / compiz effects FLY.

The main machine I started this thread with is a quad core machine which is my personal workstation now... I'm doing more than the normal stuff with this machine however - running a few virtual machines on it among other things.  I'll be posting another video soon with the latest developments on that workstation - I've made some great progress since that first sample video  :Wink: 

You shouldn't have any problem with 2x 22" on an 8600.. 

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## zer0efx

Thanks for the reply d2!
I'm about to check this out right now. But I am getting a third monitor today. Not sure if I'll still need to go with the envy or not, but I actually have that installed. So shouldn't be to hard.

Thanks again d2!! Btw, awesome setup man! Very jealous over here in SD!

----------


## zer0efx

Did what was suggested, and Twinview is grayed out when i sudo nvidia-settings. This was why I went with the route you had had explained in this thread. I'll see if I can figure this out.

So after some more attempts and not getting it to work, I think this is the right thread for me as my 1 video card actually displays as 2 because it has 2 GPUs.



```
Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "G92-450"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "G92-450"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection
```

I just got my third monitor, so now I have:
2x Monitors (DVI-D)
1x Monitor HDMI
All plugged into 1 video card.

When I tried the nvidia-settings, I was only able to get my setup working with xinerama activated but no matter what I did, Twinview is always grayed out. I had envy installed previously and all my drivers are up to date, so I think after lots of trial and errors, I need to configure my system somewhat like yours.

----------


## pdub

Thanks d2globalinc, your post was very helpful. I setup 3x24" monitors with Compiz, fakexinerama and xserver-xgl.

Here is a link to a video I created:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpbgPyEY1Ck

Here is a copy of my xorg.conf. See the comments section for details.



```
# This xorg.conf file is for 3 24" widescreen monitors with a resolution of 1920x1200
# Each monitor is rotated 90 degrees to the left
# The primary videocard is a NVIDIA 8800GT with Dual DVI mapped to Videocard0 and Videocard1
# The secondary videocard is a NVIDIA 9500 GT with (1)DVI port and (1)VGA port with the DVI mapped to Videocard2
# Monitor0 is at the far left, Monitor1 in the center and Monitor2 is at the far right
#
# xserver-xgl is necessary for Compiz to function properly
#
# The screen layout can also be configured in CompizConfig Settings Manager -> General Options -> Display Settings
# Unselect Detect outputs and configure Outputs as follows
#
# 1200x1920+0+0
# 1200x1920+1200+0
# 1200x1920+2400+0


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
    Screen      2  "Screen2" RightOf "Screen1"
    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
    Option 	   "AIGLX" "true"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XGL" "true"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/util"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/encodings"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "CoreKeyboard"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
    Option         "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Acer"
    ModelName      "Acer B243W"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Gamma           1
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Acer"
    ModelName      "Acer B243W"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Gamma           1
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Acer"
    ModelName      "Acer B243W"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Gamma           1
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9500 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Screen	    0
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Rotate" "Left"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Rotate" "Left"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Videocard2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "Rotate" "Left"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option  "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## d2globalinc

pdub,

NICE SETUP!! - I have a friend who did the exact same thing! - One thing he did a little different tho was use compiz fusion's custom display settings and take the left and right monitors and split them in 1/2 vertically - so he could maximize 2 windows at a time per monitor on the left and right ones, then he left the center one the full dimensions and uses that one mostly for browsing websites so he doesn't have to scroll as much.. Just an idea! But I really like the setup! 

Glad we could help out here!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## pdub

Yes, that's the plan here as well. I had it setup with right most screen split in half. Lots of flexibility.

One thing I am noticing is how much heat 3 24" monitors gives off. Feels like I am in a tanning booth.

Thanks Again!

----------


## pdub

After further testing, I noticed that while running VMware Workstation 6.5 my XP and Vista virtual machines that are set to use 3D acceleration fail to run properly. To fix this I simply unchecked 3D acceleration for these machines under Virtual Machine Settings - Display. The virtual machines still run fine as I am not using any 3D effects anyway. It looks like xserver-xgl caused this issue as Direct Rendering is disabled.

The second thing is that fakexinerama is not needed for my basic 3 monitor setup. Specifying the monitor outputs in CompizConfig Settings Manager -> General Options -> Display Settings is all that is needed.

----------


## AvatarKava

Any strategies for how to implement this on the upcoming release of Intrepid (8.10), as they've obsoleted xserver-xgl and removed it from the repositories?

----------


## d2globalinc

AvatarKava,

Looking into this option- Have a few ideas but nothing certain yet..  I'll be sure to come up with something once intrepid is released and drivers working normally.  

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## d2globalinc

Something I found with xserver-xgl that people in this thread might be intrested in... If you have issues with xserver-xgl using the correct xinerama settings and with the gnome-panel spanning all your monitors -its due to a bug in xserver-xgl  - Here is how to fix:

open terminal



```
sudo nano -w /usr/share/xserver-xgl/Xgl-session
```

then find the line that has this (towards end of the file)



```
xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace"
```

and comment it out with a # so it looks like this



```
#xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace"
```

save the file - reboot your machine and your gnome panel should no longer span all monitors and xserver-xgl should listen to your monitor resolutions.

Hope that helps others!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## AvatarKava

Shane,

Sounds great - I'm trying a bunch of setups myself and will report back if I find anything.  

ATM (as would be expected from its performance with Hardy), Xinerama with three separate X-sessions is beating up even my top-of-the-line SLI rig, so it's beyond even wanting the prettiness of Compiz at this point.

~ Mike Burke

----------


## d2globalinc

Mike,

I was going to look at running a separate xserver ontop of the default xorg one in full screen and then seeing if i could get direct 3d acceleration with it - similar to how xserver-xgl loads up on top of xorg now.  I was thinking perhaps its possible to trick the xserver this way.. Its a long shot I know - but who knows - sometimes those things work  :Smile: 

Thanks,

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
www.d2global.com

----------


## d2globalinc

For those of you interested - I did post another video on youtube.com for my Google 10 to the 100th entry called GooMARITAN. It does have the 6 monitor system in the background with some logos transparently ontop of a full screen video playing across all 6 screens.  I will be creating some new videos soon with some great demos of the system - Stay tuned!

http://www.youtube.com/v/bjaOQOfxM5M

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
www.d2global.com

----------


## Ralex1098

It's almost scary looking! Props.

----------


## d2globalinc

> It's almost scary looking! Props.


HA! Who me or the monitors? LoL

----------


## Phases

That is frigging sick.  I will assume that this answers the post I just made, here:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=955842

Would you agree? I'm hoping I don't have much trouble setting it up.

And, you've made me jealous. I WAS excited about my 2 22"s on the way. 

 :Capital Razz: 

Awesome, awesome work.

----------


## d2globalinc

> Awesome, awesome work.


Thanks!

Ok - Let me see if i can clarify -

SLI =
NVidia's SLI enables you to take two (or more now) video cards and combine their power to power just 1 single DVI port (normally one monitor).  The reason to do this would be to combine the total 3D Graphics Power of both cards to provide 1 monitor with their total power.  You can do this with multiple monitors but it requires using a device such as Matrox's dual-head or more to go digital devices to split the output of the 1 port into multiple ones.  Not officially supported by them with Linux (Matrox) but I've seen it done.

Next up! - TWINVIEW

TWINVIEW =
NVidia's Twinview in Linux allows you to combine the output ports on a single video card and have your desktop span those ports.  In your case this would take the DVI and VGA ports on ONE of your video cards and stretch your desktop across them.  This works well for people with just two monitors and a video card that has DUAL DVI outputs since you can get the best picture across both of those ports.  (This is also easier to accomplish with Nvidia's Control Panel for ubuntu/Linux).

WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR IS RIGHT HERE
Now onto what has been done here in this thread by others and myself! - Using a separate xserver called xserver-XGL in Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy (32 or 64bit) to combine the ports of multiple video cards and stretching your desktop across them.  This is very similar to twinview except it will allow you to combine the DVI ports on both of your video cards to span your desktop across both monitors, while still enabling compiz-fusion effects.  This is different than SLI in that it uses both video cards individually to power a single monitor each.  You therefor do not enable SLI with the nvidia drivers.  SLI does help on the hardware level however since motherboards that are built for it allow you to have two (or more like in my example) pci express video adapters.

Now there is a disadvantage at this point with using the Xserver-xgl - its not going to be supported in intrepid (next version of ubuntu) but we are all looking for new methods to accomplish this and I'm pretty sure we will find a way.

But enough of this talking - lets get started on your setup.. Post a copy of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and I'll take a look at it and give you step by step example of how to get setup  :Wink:  - if you haven't read through this thread already and figured it out!

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
www.d2global.com

----------


## Phases

You're so awesome. Bad news about 8.10 because I was looking forward to that, but I can wait! I just hooked them up. Second monitor is saying no signal.. lemme get that file for ya.

Thanks so much.

----------


## Phases

(If you haven't seen it, I posted one reply before this one  :Smile: )

Here's my xorg.conf:



```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"
        Driver          "kbd"
        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"
        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"
        Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
        Driver          "mouse"
        Option          "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
        Driver          "nvidia"
        Option          "NoLogo"        "True"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Default Screen"
        Monitor         "Configured Monitor"
        Device          "Configured Video Device"
        Defaultdepth    24
EndSection
```

Let's see... I have both hooked to DVI at the moment. Full screen youtube and rotating cube is choppy, horizontal breaks it looks.. refresh rate at.. 50, have option to change to 51.. 

I used the envyNG at work to get my driverse for the dual setup there, but I didn't do that here at home. Perhaps because I didn't set up dual here until now. But, in hardware it shows it listed as "latest". *shurg*. 

Edit: Letting envyNG do its thing...
Edit again: This is killing me. In Hardware Drivers it says the driver is not in use. If I try to enable it it throws me into save mode and I have to reinstall with envyNG. I get right resolution but its choppy. If I try to go to the nvidia x-server settings it tells me "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server." I've done just that, and it acts like it does stuff, but just breaks me again.

----------


## Phases

My computer hates me. This is killing me.

After much toying around and breaking stuff, and having to toy back around just to get it to not start up in low graphics mode - here is my current xorg.conf file. Last thing done was automatic (re)install of driver with EnvyNG. Still choppy video though so I wonder if it's right. Second monitor shows no input signal still. I'm leaving things alone (I hope anyway, I like to fiddle  :Capital Razz: ) until you advise.



```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Default Screen"
        Monitor         "Configured Monitor"
        Device          "Configured Video Device"
        Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
        Defaultdepth    24
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Configured Video Device"
        Driver          "nvidia"
        Option          "NoLogo"        "True"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"
        Driver          "kbd"
        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"
        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"
        Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
        Driver          "mouse"
        Option          "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
        Option          "Composite"     "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## d2globalinc

I'll take a look at the xorg here in the next hr and get a revised one back to you  :Smile: 

- Thanks

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
www.d2global.com

----------


## Phases

I really appreciate your help! I'll try to not mess anything up further. Heh..

----------


## d2globalinc

Phases,

What kind of mintors do you have?  Your xorg.conf doesn't look complete atleast not the monitor information etc.  If you have installed xserver-xgl uninstall it - and then reboot - then run terminal and do a: sudo nvidia-settings - and configure a single display in there.. Save the file merging it with your current one, then post that /etc/X11/xorg.conf file back here.

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
www.d2global.com

----------


## Phases

Thanks for the reply! 

I have two of these: 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824236028

I don't have xserver-gxl installed.. I did a while ago but removed it and have rebooted a couple times since. 

In nvidia-settings it looks like its configured right? It can't be though, with the amount of choppyness I'm getting. But I don't see anything that looks ..wrong.

It says the second display is disabled, will let me enable it if I set it to a seperate X screen, twinview greyed out.

Here is a screenshot of the nvidia screen.

edit: I coulda swore i just uploaded the screeny..

----------


## Phases

There we go. 

Guess it helps to actually click the upload button. Sorry about that!

----------


## Phases

I wanted to report my headway to you before you spent time on something I may have already done..

Good news-ish! I got the two working after reading the 3rd page on here, and googling around and following this as a guideline:

http://www.paralipsis.org/2006/01/en...ama-in-ubuntu/

What a site for sore eyes! Now, I need to figure out how to get compiz working [Edit, compiz is working, ish] and fix my dern video! Driving me nuts.. when I move windows around they trail.. ghost.. whatever the term is.

Here is my current xorg.conf:



```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "Configured Monitor 1"
	HorizSync	31.3-80.2
	VertRefresh	56-75
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "Configured Monitor 2"
        HorizSync       31.3-80.2
        VertRefresh     56-75
EndSection


Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Default Screen 1"
        Monitor         "Configured Monitor 1"
        Device          "Configured Video Device 1"
        Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
        Defaultdepth    24
	SubSection "Display"
	Depth 24
	Modes		"1680X1050"
EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Default Screen 2"
        Monitor         "Configured Monitor 2"
        Device          "Configured Video Device 2"
        Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
        Defaultdepth    24
        SubSection "Display"
        Depth 24
        Modes           "1680X1050"
EndSubSection
EndSection


Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Configured Video Device 1"
        Driver          "nvidia"
        Option          "NoLogo"        "True"
	BusID 		"PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Configured Video Device 2"
        Driver          "nvidia"
        Option          "NoLogo"        "True"
	BusID		"PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

#Section "ServerLayout"
#	Identifier "Default Layout"
#	Screen "Default Screen"
#	InputDevice "Generic Keyboard"
#	InputDevice "Configured Mouse"
#EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier "Multihead"
	Screen "Default Screen 2"
	Screen "Default Screen 1" RightOf "Default Screen 2"
	InputDevice "Generic Keyboard"
	InputDevice "Configured Mouse"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
Option "xinerama" "true"
Option "DefaultServerLayout" "Multihead"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"
        Driver          "kbd"
        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"
        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"
        Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
        Driver          "mouse"
        Option          "CorePointer"
EndSection



Section "Extensions"
        Option          "Composite"     "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## Phases

Sweet, thanks to this thread (and the link I posted a couple replies up that got me moving) I think I've done it! 

2 22" monitors on the dvi ports of two video cards. 

Followed d2globalinc's original instructions on page 2. Using this for part: http://www.paralipsis.org/2006/01/en...ama-in-ubuntu/ 

Through the next couple of pages d2globalinc's posts got me through, and also I found one of Panik's to have an answer I was looking for, as well.

Big thanks to the both of you, will do a thanks thing - and the the Ubuntu Community at large for this kinda support. This is why I love Ubuntu, most every problem I've had has been solved solely on this site. 

Now my only problem is my choppy graphics. What is up with this! I realize at this point that's probably off topic to this thread, unless it goes along with something from this process so I'll back up. But, feel free to speak up or PM me if you have thoughts! I have two evga 6800gs 256mb cards, which may not be all that great anymore, but still shouldn't have a problem like this, right? 

Anyway, thanks again guys for this awesome thread. Dual 22"s with compiz..wow. I love it.

----------


## 7aji88

:Very Happy:   dude! a tear just dropped from my eye!  Nicely done

----------


## d2globalinc

Are you using xserver-xgl ? 

- ill look at your xorg.conf now that you posted earlier and see if I can clean anything up if necessary  :Wink: 

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## d2globalinc

Everything looked ok - I didn't change anything - just re-arranged it and took out the stuff not being used.. If your having slow issues make sure you installed xserver-xgl and then used the fix for the Xinerama bug issues located a page back (here is link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=108 ).. 

Let me know if any of this helps!  

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com



```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier "Multihead"
	Screen "Default Screen 2"
	Screen "Default Screen 1" RightOf "Default Screen 2"
	InputDevice "Generic Keyboard"
	InputDevice "Configured Mouse"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option "xinerama" "true"
	Option "DefaultServerLayout" "Multihead"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Generic Keyboard"
        Driver          "kbd"
        Option          "XkbRules"      "xorg"
        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"
        Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
        Driver          "mouse"
        Option          "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "Configured Monitor 1"
	HorizSync	31.3-80.2
	VertRefresh	56-75
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier      "Configured Monitor 2"
        HorizSync       31.3-80.2
        VertRefresh     56-75
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Configured Video Device 1"
        Driver          "nvidia"
        Option          "NoLogo"        "True"
	BusID 		"PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        Identifier      "Configured Video Device 2"
        Driver          "nvidia"
        Option          "NoLogo"        "True"
	BusID		"PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Default Screen 1"
        Monitor         "Configured Monitor 1"
        Device          "Configured Video Device 1"
        Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
        Defaultdepth    24
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth 24
		Modes		"1680X1050"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Default Screen 2"
        Monitor         "Configured Monitor 2"
        Device          "Configured Video Device 2"
        Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"     "True"
        Defaultdepth    24
        SubSection "Display"
        	Depth 24
		Modes           "1680X1050"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## Phases

Hey I thought you'd crashed out  :Wink:  

Thanks for the reply, the link with the bug fix you provided fixed my problem of the panel stretching across both. 

But the video problem is still there. But, somehow slightly less severe. When I'm watching videos and moving the window around the image breaks up - same when rotating compiz cube. Also,  When I grab a window I breaks at the top edge, like a bright strip going across the top where the end of emeralds (which I just recently enabled) window border ends. I'm sure you can picture it but if you like, I've got screenshots.

I do have xserver-xgl installed as part of the process that got me this far. 

Do you think I should make a new thread for this problem? I feel like you've done your part and as far as this thread goes my problem is pretty resolved - but at the same time I think you're probably my best hope for help, heh.

Thanks again for what all you're doing here. Aside from making us drool.

----------


## d2globalinc

What version of compiz-fusion are you using? and is it other than whats in the repos here? I'm guessing it might have something to do with your refresh rate.  Goto CompizConfig Settings Manager - and under General Options.  Then click on the Display Settings Tab.. Make sure "Detect Refresh Rate" is checked, and then replace your resolutions in your xorg.conf file with 1680x1050_60 - in anyspot you have 1680x1050 - then save it - restart your computer and let me know the result.. If that doesn't work then we can try unchecking that "Detect Refresh rate" box and try adjusting the refresh rate on that screen.. But try the other suggestion above first  :Wink: 

Oh yah, I dont sleep much  :Smile:  Might be from all these blinding screens  :Capital Razz: 


Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## Phases

Ok but first, don't I have the refresh rates defined already in xorg.conf? The:

	HorizSync	31.3-80.2
	VertRefresh	56-75

..bit. Would that be superfluous?

Edit, Oh yeah, I believe I have the newest compiz. 1.0.7.6

I still have the issue with Metacity as my manager.

----------


## d2globalinc

> Ok but first, don't I have the refresh rates defined already in xorg.conf? The:
> 
> 	HorizSync	31.3-80.2
> 	VertRefresh	56-75
> 
> ..bit. Would that be superfluous?


Just a suggestion - I have mine set that way and It sounds like a refresh rate issue - if you don't want to do that - then adjust the settings in the compiz general options - I read a few things in the Compiz-Fusion forums awhile back about this issue when I was testing a few ATI cards - and they had the same issues that it sounds like you are having and messing with the refresh rates corrected this. So I wanted to start at the forced 1680x1050_60 first then go from there  :Wink: 

Also im not sure the nvidia drivers use that monitor information - atleast in my twinview mode you can only set the screen to use one monitor profile  :Wink:  - so what do you do when you have two different kinds of monitors / monitor profiles? - so I figure thats why the refresh rate settings is available to be set in the resolution setting.


Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## Phases

Word.  :Smile: 

Ok, well I changed it them to ..._60 in xorg.conf and no change. I unchecked detect and tried, and also slid the slider up to 75 and tried that. That's the max for my monitor, right?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824236028

Is something trumping the compiz settings, that xorg.conf file? Perhaps I should try setting to 75 in there? [<--- Edit: No change]

----------


## d2globalinc

Check the compiz-fusion forums - and look for others with the refresh rate - From what i read I dont think that compiz settings is directly related to your monitor refresh rate but more of what compiz uses to redraw the screen - I'd try a lower value of 50 and a higher value of 75 and see if either of those work (in the compiz settings) not xorg.conf w/ the detect refresh rate unchecked.

I'm pretty sure that sounds like a compiz-fusion issue - as long as emerald is working across both monitors - then thats your best bet for a solution.. I've got a system with 2 6800GT cards in an SLI motherboard I've tested this all on and they had no issues..

Thanks,

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## Phases

If I'm having same issues with Metacity as window manager would that rule out compiz, or does compiz kinda just provide metacity for you? 

Also, I'm working my way down this thread, I read many a problems like mine have been solved there.

----------


## d2globalinc

If metacity doesn't work then its not compiz - also I used that same howto -

----------


## d2globalinc

I also used this to get a newer version of compiz than what comes w/ ubuntu - http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/0...usion-release/

----------


## Phases

Gah, I tried again with Metacity to make sure and as I move windows from one monitor to the next it completely breaks them. They turn into a mix of the background image and their borders. 

 :Neutral: 

So.. I'll be staying with compiz.  :Capital Razz:

----------


## d2globalinc

Perhaps turning off the second monitor / video card in the xorg.conf - does it still have this issue with a sinlge card running xserver-xgl?

- Just thinking outloud here  :Wink:

----------


## Phases

Yeah, I had this problem since the beginning of this adventure before I could even figure out how to have the second monitor not say "no input signal".

----------


## d2globalinc

You may want to check here for some ideas too - http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardwa...1cd12706cb0603

There were some helpful things about nvidia drivers and settings there.

----------


## Phases

Nice find, thanks. Will go through that now.

----------


## Phases

Question, and I'm sorry for asking such a (probably) noob question here but.. is the xorg.conf file THE driver? All there is to it? 

I could do whatever the heck I wanted and jack stuff up and restore a backup and be fine?

Also, I'm looking at yours and you have alot of stuff that I don't have.  A slew of modules loading, glx etc, and a few options that I dont have too...

    Option 	   "AIGLX" "true"
    Option	   "RenderAccel" "true"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XGL" "true"

Could these solve my problem I wonder?

----------


## d2globalinc

Most of those are enabled by default - I can't remember which ones, but if you enable them and then check your xorg log file it will tell you that its already enabled or not.. 

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## Phases

Welp. I've tried eveything. I've spent 12 hours straight now trying to figure this out. I give. But, what I did find were several other threads here with plenty of other people having the same issues, so I'll start posting there. I've done enough to your poor thread.  :Capital Razz: 

Thanks a ton for all your help man. Really appreciate the one on one.

----------


## HyperHacker

I've had 2 monitors running off a GeForce 6200 OC (AGP) for a while now, working fine. Today I added a GeForce 5200 (PCI - not PCI-E, just PCI) and two more monitors. (Actually, one right now, because I don't have another DVI cable to plug in the other. Two are using DVI, and two are VGA or whatever that old port is called. I can pick that up tomorrow.)
I want to arrange them like this:

```
 1
234
```

and I want #3 to be connected by DVI to the 6200, the others I don't care. (#3 is 1680x1050, others are 1280x1024, though I may be able to push them higher once it's all working.)

In nvidia-settings, I had TwinView for the two on the 6200, and added the 5200 as a second X screen using Xinerama. What I've noticed is if I have all three side by side (total width 4240), then xserver-xgl will not work - it runs, and it says I have direct rendering, but nothing using OpenGL will run (Bad Window error).
If X screen #1 is above #0 (having negative coordinates), I get almost the same problem. glxinfo and glxgears run, but at about 3 FPS.
With the current setup, things almost work; glxgears gets about 60FPS (which for a system this age doesn't seem too bad) and Compiz works fine. The problems with this setup are:

1) Nothing, except the cursor, shows up on the second X screen. No windows will appear there, nor a desktop background; just a solid light blue colour. If I take a screenshot, the image is the size of the total display area, but only the top two screens are in it; the rest is black.

2) nvidia-settings now says I'm not using the NVidia drivers.  :Confused: 

3) X restarts if I press Shift+Backspace. Maybe sounds like a minor problem, but I've done it maybe 12 times just typing this post. Every time I try to backspace a word, I use Shift+Arrows to select it, and end up hitting Shift+Backspace to delete it.

4) If X screen #1 has to be on the bottom, and it's mapped to the 5200, then I can't arrange the monitors the way I want (unless possibly I can define overlapping screens; one for top/bottom, one for the sides). I want the widescreen DVI monitor (#3 above) to be the centre (since it's the nicest monitor), and connected to the 6200 (since it's the more powerful card) - only makes sense to have the best graphics on the best screen in the middle with my setup.

5) The cursor keeps switching between normal and double size, depending what window is active.

I'm getting OpenGL out of memory errors too from another program, but I think it's a bug in the program; I'm not sure it worked to begin with.  :Capital Razz:  I also notice some tearing on the splash screen when I log in, and when I drag a window; it's not a problem, but I wonder if it's a sign of one.
[edit: actually, I see similar tearing when scrolling Firefox. It looks like the window is split into two triangles, and there's a small delay between redrawing them.]

It's almost working! So close I can taste it!  :Capital Razz: 

xorg.conf:

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder57)  Thu Jul 17 18:39:19 PDT 2008

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@vernadsky)  Thu Jun  5 09:26:53 UTC 2008
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" Below "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

	# Removed Option "Xinerama" "0"
	# Removed Option "Xinerama" "1"
	# Removed Option "Xinerama" "0"
	# Removed Option "Xinerama" "1"
	# Removed Option "Xinerama" "0"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
    Option         "XkbVariant" "altgr-intl"
    Option         "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "NEC 90GX2"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Acer AL1716"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 6200"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce FX 5200"
    BusID          "PCI:0:11:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

[edit] Also, when I play video in mplayer, it takes several seconds to start; the video output is stretched between the two monitors on the 6200 (so the image itself is right in the middle of them), and after closing it, everything is black until I move the mouse over it.

----------


## d2globalinc

HyperHacker,

A lot to take in there - I'll review your message in the next few hrs and get back with you - Dont want to suggest anything till I dive into all the issues.

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## d2globalinc

> 1) Nothing, except the cursor, shows up on the second X screen. No windows will appear there, nor a desktop background; just a solid light blue colour. If I take a screenshot, the image is the size of the total display area, but only the top two screens are in it; the rest is black.


This is likely an issue with the xorg.conf and the position of the monitors - we will come back to this.




> 2) nvidia-settings now says I'm not using the NVidia drivers.


That is normal - nvidia-settings doesn't work with xserver-xgl enabled - drivers work, but nvidia-settings doesn't read them through xserver-xgl. - so we usually only use nvidia-settings at the start to configure the first set in twinview - then everything else is pretty much manual editing of the xorg.conf





> 3) X restarts if I press Shift+Backspace. Maybe sounds like a minor problem, but I've done it maybe 12 times just typing this post. Every time I try to backspace a word, I use Shift+Arrows to select it, and end up hitting Shift+Backspace to delete it.


had this same issue - do this in the terminal:


```
xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace"
```

There is also a bug fix for xserver-xgl i posted back in #108 of this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=108
do this to get xserver-xgl reading the right xinerama information.





> 4) If X screen #1 has to be on the bottom, and it's mapped to the 5200, then I can't arrange the monitors the way I want (unless possibly I can define overlapping screens; one for top/bottom, one for the sides). I want the widescreen DVI monitor (#3 above) to be the centre (since it's the nicest monitor), and connected to the 6200 (since it's the more powerful card) - only makes sense to have the best graphics on the best screen in the middle with my setup.


I don't see an issue with this - this is just a matter of configuration with the xorg.conf




> 5) The cursor keeps switching between normal and double size, depending what window is active.


Sounds like xserver-xgl might not be loading over all the monitors or that the resolution change is the issue.






> I'm getting OpenGL out of memory errors too from another program, but I think it's a bug in the program; I'm not sure it worked to begin with.  I also notice some tearing on the splash screen when I log in, and when I drag a window; it's not a problem, but I wonder if it's a sign of one.
> [edit: actually, I see similar tearing when scrolling Firefox. It looks like the window is split into two triangles, and there's a small delay between redrawing them.


This again sounds like xserver-xgl and twinview not configured correctly.

Basically what we want to accomplish is setup two twinview setups - one for each card.  Its all about position of the twinview configurations, and then position the xscreens accordingly, then tie it all together by enabling xserver-xgl - I'll attempt a quick test on my system by disabling two of my monitors and attempting to arrange them in the same configuration you want. This all get's messy when dealing with different resolutions across the monitors and then stacking them with uneven rows.. But we shall see what we can do  :Smile: 




> Also, when I play video in mplayer, it takes several seconds to start; the video output is stretched between the two monitors on the 6200 (so the image itself is right in the middle of them), and after closing it, everything is black until I move the mouse over it.


We will come back to any usability issues - one thing at a time - we need to get all monitors working with compiz across all of them.  Then these issues usually get solved in the process.

----------


## d2globalinc

HyperHacker,

OK! I tested this scenario out on my own 6 monitor station.. I configured it to the layout you want and got it working as best I could.  Here is how you should configure your setup.

1st the monitor layout looks like this now:
-3-
214

Monitors 1 and 2 are connected to your main video card with monitor 1 connected to the DVI port and monitor 2 connected to the VGA port. (Configured together with TwinView)

Monitors 3 and 4 are connected to your second PCI video card with monitor 3 connected to the DVI port and monitor 4 Connected to the VGA port. (Configured together with TwinView)

Monitor #1 is 1680x1050
Monitor #2,#3,#4 are 1280x1024


I removed any left over items in your conf that were no longer referenced after the nvidia driver installation.

Give this one a try and let me know how it works - keep xserver-xgl enabled and installed.  This xorg.conf also takes in account that you have installed the other monitor via the DVI connector.

I did the math and positioned monitor #3 in the center horizontally of monitor #1 because the resolution is 400pixels less for #3.  This is why Screen #1 in the xorg.conf starts at x=1480 and why the CRT in the second SCREEN's twinview setup is at 1480 - so it ends up exactly to the right and aligned to the top of monitor 1.

Good luck! Here is the xorg.conf - let me know how it turns out!



```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder57)  Thu Jul 17 18:39:19 PDT 2008

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@vernadsky)  Thu Jun  5 09:26:53 UTC 2008
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 1024
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 1480 0
    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
    Option         "XkbVariant" "altgr-intl"
    Option         "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "NEC 90GX2"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Acer AL1716"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 6200"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce FX 5200"
    BusID          "PCI:0:11:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1280x1024_60 +0+0, DFP: 1680x1050_60 +1280+0"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1280x1024_60 +1480+1024, DFP: 1280x1024_60 +0+0"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```


Also here is my test xorg.conf I used with coming up with yours to position the monitors the same way. Just incase someone else wants to reference these and see how it was done.



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Thu Jun  5 09:27:12 UTC 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 1050
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 1680 0
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "fbdevhw"
    Load           "glx"
    Load           "record"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "type1"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/etc/X11/rgb"

        # path to defoma fonts
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
        FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "logitech_g15"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    Option       "NoLogo" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    Option       "NoLogo" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "BackingStore" "True"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050_60 +1680+0, DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +0+0; DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "BackingStore" "True"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050_60 +0+0, DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +1680+1050; DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +1680+1050"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

GOOD LUCK!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## HyperHacker

With that it only started in "low graphics mode". The log also mentions not having an NVidia driver:

```
This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
It is not supported in any way.
Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.
Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.
Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the
latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.
See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.4.0.90
Release Date: 5 September 2007
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux Ubuntu (xorg-server 2:1.4.1~git20080131-1ubuntu9.2)
Current Operating System: Linux mercury 2.6.24-21-generic #1 SMP Mon Aug 25 17:32:09 UTC 2008 i686
Build Date: 13 June 2008  01:08:21AM
 
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Module Loader present
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Oct 24 07:26:47 2008
(++) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe"
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"
(**) |-->Screen "Default Screen" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Configured Monitor"
(**) |   |-->Device "Configured Video Device"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(==) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,
	/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,
	/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType
(==) RgbPath set to "/etc/X11/rgb"
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
(==) |-->Input Device "Configured Mouse"
(==) |-->Input Device "Generic Keyboard"
(==) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.
	Using the first mouse device.
(==) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.
	Using the first keyboard device.
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)
(II) Loader magic: 0x81dc500
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3
	X.Org Video Driver: 2.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 2.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 0.3
	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5
(II) Loader running on linux
(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so
(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)
(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0282 card 1106,0282 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 1106,1282 card 1106,1282 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 1106,2282 card 1106,2282 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 1106,3282 card 1106,3282 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 1106,4282 card 1106,4282 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:00:7: chip 1106,7282 card 1106,7282 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b188 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01
(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 13f6,0111 card 13f6,0111 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10de,0322 card 19da,2035 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 1106,3149 card 1462,7020 rev 80 class 01,04,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:0f:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1462,7020 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00
(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7020 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7020 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7020 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3038 card 1462,7020 rev 81 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:10:4: chip 1106,3104 card 1462,7020 rev 86 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3227 card 1462,7020 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:18:0: chip 1022,1100 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:18:1: chip 1022,1101 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:18:2: chip 1022,1102 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 00:18:3: chip 1022,1103 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 80
(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0221 card 19f1,164c rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00
(II) PCI: End of PCI scan
(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus 0 I/O range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:
(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000b (VGA_EN is set)
(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0xf8a00000 - 0xfcafffff (0x4100000) MX[B]
(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:
	[0] -1	0	0x98900000 - 0xb88fffff (0x20000000) MX[B]
(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:
(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)
(--) PCI: (0:11:0) nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] rev 161, Mem @ 0x60000000/24, 0x50000000/28
(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfb000000/24, 0xa0000000/28, 0xfa000000/24, BIOS @ 0xfcae0000/17
(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are
	[0] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]
(II) OS-reported resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xefffffff to 0xdfffffff
(II) Active PCI resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0xfebff800 - 0xfebff8ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[3] -1	0	0xfcae0000 - 0xfcafffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)
	[4] -1	0	0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[5] -1	0	0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[6] -1	0	0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[7] -1	0	0x50000000 - 0x5fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[8] -1	0	0x60000000 - 0x60ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:
	[0] -1	0	0xfebff800 - 0xfebff8ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[1] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[3] -1	0	0xfcae0000 - 0xfcafffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)
	[4] -1	0	0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[5] -1	0	0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[6] -1	0	0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[7] -1	0	0x50000000 - 0x5fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[8] -1	0	0x60000000 - 0x60ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]
	[10] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]
	[11] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[12] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[13] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) All system resource ranges:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xfebff800 - 0xfebff8ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[7] -1	0	0xfcae0000 - 0xfcafffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)
	[8] -1	0	0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[10] -1	0	0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[11] -1	0	0x50000000 - 0x5fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[12] -1	0	0x60000000 - 0x60ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension SHAPE
(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD
(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Loading extension SYNC
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XC-MISC
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP
(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  173.14.12  Thu Jul 17 18:36:35 PDT 2008
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "freetype"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//fonts/libfreetype.so
(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 2.1.0
	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer
	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5
(II) Loading font FreeType
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "vesa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so
(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.3.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.3
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0, module version = 1.2.2
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0
(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0
(WW) VESA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:11:0) found
(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device
(--) Chipset vesa found
(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xfebff800 - 0xfebff8ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[7] -1	0	0xfcae0000 - 0xfcafffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)
	[8] -1	0	0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[10] -1	0	0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[11] -1	0	0x50000000 - 0x5fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[12] -1	0	0x60000000 - 0x60ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[13] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[14] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[15] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]
(II) resource ranges after probing:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xfebff800 - 0xfebff8ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[7] -1	0	0xfcae0000 - 0xfcafffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)
	[8] -1	0	0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[10] -1	0	0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[11] -1	0	0x50000000 - 0x5fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[12] -1	0	0x60000000 - 0x60ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[13] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[14] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[15] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[31] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[32] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0
(II) VESA(0): initializing int10
(II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 262144 kB
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: NVIDIA
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 5.68
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: nv44 Board - p382h1  
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Chip Rev   
(==) VESA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16
(==) VESA(0): RGB weight 565
(==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully
(II) VESA(0): Manufacturer: NEC  Model: 6692  Serial#: 16843009
(II) VESA(0): Year: 2006  Week: 25
(II) VESA(0): EDID Version: 1.3
(II) VESA(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.300 V
(II) VESA(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite  SyncOnGreen
(II) VESA(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 30
(II) VESA(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) VESA(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display
(II) VESA(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) VESA(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.329   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600
(II) VESA(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) VESA(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:
(II) VESA(0): 720x400@70Hz
(II) VESA(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) VESA(0): 640x480@67Hz
(II) VESA(0): 640x480@72Hz
(II) VESA(0): 640x480@75Hz
(II) VESA(0): 800x600@56Hz
(II) VESA(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) VESA(0): 800x600@72Hz
(II) VESA(0): 800x600@75Hz
(II) VESA(0): 832x624@75Hz
(II) VESA(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) VESA(0): 1024x768@70Hz
(II) VESA(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) VESA(0): 1280x1024@75Hz
(II) VESA(0): 1152x870@75Hz
(II) VESA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) VESA(0): Supported Future Video Modes:
(II) VESA(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337
(II) VESA(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513
(II) VESA(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897
(II) VESA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:
(II) VESA(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  376 x 301 mm
(II) VESA(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0
(II) VESA(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0
(II) VESA(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 31  H max: 81 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz
(II) VESA(0): Monitor name: 90GX2
(II) VESA(0): Serial No: 66012562GA
(II) VESA(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) VESA(0): 	00ffffffffffff0038a3926601010101
(II) VESA(0): 	191001030e261e78eade95a3544c9926
(II) VESA(0): 	0f5054bfef80714f8140818001010101
(II) VESA(0): 	010101010101302a009851002a403070
(II) VESA(0): 	1300782d1100001e000000fd00384b1f
(II) VESA(0): 	510e000a202020202020000000fc0039
(II) VESA(0): 	304758320a20202020202020000000ff
(II) VESA(0): 	00363630313235363247410a202000e3
(II) VESA(0): EDID vendor "NEC", prod id 26258
(II) VESA(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync
(II) VESA(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh
(II) VESA(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1152x864"x0.0  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync (67.5 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1152x864"x74.8  104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync (67.7 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1280x960"x59.9  101.25  1280 1360 1488 1696  960 963 967 996 -hsync +vsync (59.7 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x59.9  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync (63.7 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):
Mode: 100 (640x400)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 640
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 400
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 14
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 14
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 14
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
Mode: 101 (640x480)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 640
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 480
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 10
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 10
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 10
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
Mode: 102 (800x600)
	ModeAttributes: 0x31f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 100
	XResolution: 800
	YResolution: 600
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 4
	BitsPerPixel: 4
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 3
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 14
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 100
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 14
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 14
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 108500000
Mode: 103 (800x600)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 800
	XResolution: 800
	YResolution: 600
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 6
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 800
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 6
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 6
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
Mode: 104 (1024x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x31f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 128
	XResolution: 1024
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 4
	BitsPerPixel: 4
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 3
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 6
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 128
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 6
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 6
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 108500000
Mode: 105 (1024x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 1024
	XResolution: 1024
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 3
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 3
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
Mode: 106 (1280x1024)
	ModeAttributes: 0x31f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 160
	XResolution: 1280
	YResolution: 1024
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 4
	BitsPerPixel: 4
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 3
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 3
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 160
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 3
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 3
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 108500000
Mode: 107 (1280x1024)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0


	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 1280
	XResolution: 1280
	YResolution: 1024
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 1
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
*Mode: 10e (320x200)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 640
	XResolution: 320
	YResolution: 200
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 30
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 30
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 30
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
Mode: 10f (320x200)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 1280
	XResolution: 320
	YResolution: 200
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 14
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 8
	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 14
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 14
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
*Mode: 111 (640x480)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 1280
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 480
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 4
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 4
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 4
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
Mode: 112 (640x480)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 2560
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 480
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 1
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 8
	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
*Mode: 114 (800x600)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 1600
	XResolution: 800
	YResolution: 600
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 2
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 2
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 2
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
Mode: 115 (800x600)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 3200
	XResolution: 800
	YResolution: 600
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 1
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 8
	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 3200
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
*Mode: 117 (1024x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 2048
	XResolution: 1024
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 1
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
Mode: 118 (1024x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 4096
	XResolution: 1024
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 1
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 8
	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 4096
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
*Mode: 11a (1280x1024)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 2560
	XResolution: 1280
	YResolution: 1024
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 1
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5


	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
Mode: 11b (1280x1024)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 5120
	XResolution: 1280
	YResolution: 1024
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 8
	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 5120
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
Mode: 130 (320x200)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 320
	XResolution: 320
	YResolution: 200
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 62
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 320
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 62
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 62
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
Mode: 131 (320x400)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 320
	XResolution: 320
	YResolution: 400
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 30
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 320
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 30
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 30
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
*Mode: 132 (320x400)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 640
	XResolution: 320
	YResolution: 400
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 14
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 14
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 14
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
Mode: 133 (320x400)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 1280
	XResolution: 320
	YResolution: 400
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 6
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 8
	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 6
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 6
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
Mode: 134 (320x240)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 320
	XResolution: 320
	YResolution: 240
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 30
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 320
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 30
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 30
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
*Mode: 135 (320x240)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 640
	XResolution: 320
	YResolution: 240
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 19
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 19
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 19
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
Mode: 136 (320x240)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 1280
	XResolution: 320
	YResolution: 240
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 8
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 10
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 8
	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 10
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 10
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
*Mode: 13d (640x400)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 1280
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 400
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 6
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 6
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 6
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
Mode: 13e (640x400)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 2560
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 400
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 2
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 8
	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 2
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 2
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
Mode: 147 (1400x1050)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 1400
	XResolution: 1400
	YResolution: 1050
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 14
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 1
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1400
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000
*Mode: 148 (1400x1050)
	ModeAttributes: 0x39f
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0009d81
	BytesPerScanline: 2800
	XResolution: 1400
	YResolution: 1050
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 14
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 1
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xa0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2800
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 1
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 229500000

(II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 4096 64KB banks (262144kB)
(II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using hsync range of 31.00-81.00 kHz
(II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using vrefresh range of 56.00-75.00 Hz
(II) VESA(0): Configured Monitor: Using maximum pixel clock of 140.00 MHz
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x1024" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (width too large for virtual size)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x400" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x400" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x240" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x200" (no mode of this name)
(--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 800x600 (pitch 800)
(**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "800x600"
(**) VESA(0):  Built-in mode "640x480"
(**) VESA(0): Display dimensions: (380, 300) mm
(**) VESA(0): DPI set to (53, 50)
(II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 72Hz refresh for mode "800x600" (114)
(II) VESA(0): Attempting to use 73Hz refresh for mode "640x480" (111)
(**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"
(II) Loading sub module "shadow"
(II) LoadModule: "shadow"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libshadow.so
(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
	[0] -1	0	0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)
	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]
	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]
	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]
	[4] -1	0	0xfebff800 - 0xfebff8ff (0x100) MX[B]
	[5] -1	0	0xfebffc00 - 0xfebffcff (0x100) MX[B]
	[6] -1	0	0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O
	[7] -1	0	0xfcae0000 - 0xfcafffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)
	[8] -1	0	0xfa000000 - 0xfaffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[9] -1	0	0xa0000000 - 0xafffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[10] -1	0	0xfb000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[11] -1	0	0x50000000 - 0x5fffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)
	[12] -1	0	0x60000000 - 0x60ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)
	[13] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]
	[14] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[15] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]
	[16] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]
	[17] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[18] -1	0	0x0000c000 - 0x0000c01f (0x20) IX[B]
	[19] -1	0	0x0000c400 - 0x0000c41f (0x20) IX[B]
	[20] -1	0	0x0000c800 - 0x0000c81f (0x20) IX[B]
	[21] -1	0	0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc1f (0x20) IX[B]
	[22] -1	0	0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]
	[23] -1	0	0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[24] -1	0	0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]
	[25] -1	0	0x0000e000 - 0x0000e003 (0x4) IX[B]
	[26] -1	0	0x0000e400 - 0x0000e407 (0x8) IX[B]
	[27] -1	0	0x0000e800 - 0x0000e803 (0x4) IX[B]
	[28] -1	0	0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec07 (0x8) IX[B]
	[29] -1	0	0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[30] -1	0	0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]
	[31] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]
	[32] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so
(II) VESA(0): initializing int10
(II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 262144 kB
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: NVIDIA
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 5.68
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: nv44 Board - p382h1  
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Chip Rev   
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000000,0x10000000)
(II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0xa6bb9000,
	physical address = 0xa0000000, size = 268435456
(==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) VESA(0): Backing store disabled
(II) VESA(0): DPMS enabled
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP
(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE
(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
(WW) Configured Mouse: No Device specified, looking for one...
(II) Configured Mouse: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"
(--) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"
(==) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) Configured Mouse: always reports core events
(==) Configured Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) Configured Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Generic Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) evaluating device (Generic Keyboard)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) evaluating device (Configured Mouse)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Configured Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(--) Configured Mouse: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"
(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```

nvidia-settings still works though (when reverting to an older config), so it must be installed.

Also compiz had been working with the config I posted above, but after leaving it overnight, it wouldn't start. It would do the same as when 3D wasn't working at all (but glxgears still worked):

```
Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 00:0b.0 0300: 10de:0322 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
01:00.0 0300: 10de:0221 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
Trying again with indirect rendering:
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: not present. 
aborting and using fallback: true 
no true found, exiting
```

(I should probably be the one wishing you good luck.  :Razz: )

----------


## random turnip

Oh My Gawd!!

That is so cool, but i was wondering, for a home system, that's a lot of money to put into a computer, when you aren't actually gonna need 6 screens.

----------


## d2globalinc

> Oh My Gawd!!
> 
> That is so cool, but i was wondering, for a home system, that's a lot of money to put into a computer, when you aren't actually gonna need 6 screens.


All depends I guess  :Wink:  - It's not a home system tho - we build these for clients, and this is my personal workstation I use for work / application development / datacenter management / Consulting / etc.   All those monitors come in real handy when we have to remote support a few client's at once.

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## d2globalinc

Hyperhacker,

Try commenting out the screen1 line in the beginning of your xorg.conf and see if you can just get the middle and left monitor working first, then we can go from there.

if it goes into safe mode its not going to use the xorg.conf that u have set and it uses a default one which wont have nvidia drivers loaded.

Take baby steps - get two monitors working first in twinview in the arragement i had for the first set, then work on the second set.

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## HyperHacker

OK, I commented the line you mentioned (I think):

```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 1024
#    Screen      1  "Screen1" 1480 0
    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
EndSection
```

With this everything seems to work perfectly across the two monitors; Compiz works, glxgears gets 187 FPS, and the program I mentioned earlier (my Mario Kart level viewer) is working again. (I think the problem with it was actually a corrupt file, not a display issue.) The only problem (which I can probably fix myself) is the keyboard layout has changed; the Windows keys (that I use for most window management shortcuts in Compiz) aren't responding, and the right Alt key is back to being an actual Alt key instead of AltGr. Minor details though.
I'm also still seeing the tearing at the splash screen and in Firefox, but I don't think it's hurting anything. I don't see it anywhere else; even 3D screen savers work fine.

I didn't end up getting a DVI cable for the other screen, because they turned out to be outrageously expensive; instead, I hooked it up using a DVI->VGA adaptor I already had. I don't know if that will make any difference. It still wouldn't start up without that line commented (I ran startx in the console and got a message like "no screens found").
(I guess it seems a bit silly to have a 4-screen setup and not want to spend $50 on a cable, but I'm on a tight budget. I only bought the two new screens because they were cheap at a going-out-of-business sale.  :Capital Razz: )

My BIOS has the option to set PCI or AGP as the primary graphics adaptor. Whichever one I use, both monitors will show the BIOS screens, so they all work.

Also, the xmodmap command worked; is there a way to add that to a config file, or do I just have to put it in a startup script?

Thanks for all your help. I didn't expect to have so much trouble with this. (Although I tried to do it in Windows once, and it wouldn't even boot with 2 video cards. Haha.)

[edit] I noticed while Shift+Backspace is no longer causing a problem, some of the keys aren't working, such as the Windows keys, and plus/minus on the number pad. Also, "xset dpms force off" no longer works:


> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
>   Major opcode of failed request:  146 (DPMS)
>   Minor opcode of failed request:  6 (DPMSForceLevel)
>   Serial number of failed request:  10
>   Current serial number in output stream:  12


I guess this is because of Xgl not supporting dpms correctly?

[edit again] Yeah, some part of this broke my keyboard mappings... I've fixed most of them with .Xmodmap, but I can't get Alt working properly. It works for most programs (Alt+Left in Firefox goes back, Alt+letters pop up menus in all programs), but not Compiz. I set Alt+F4 to close a window, it registers fine but nothing happens when I press it.

```
hyperhacker@mercury:~$ xmodmap
xmodmap:  up to 4 keys per modifier, (keycodes in parentheses):

shift       Shift_L (0x32),  Shift_R (0x3e)
lock        Caps_Lock (0x42)
control     Control_L (0x25),  Control_R (0x6d)
mod1        Alt_L (0x40),  Meta_L (0x9c),  Alt_R (0x71)
mod2        Num_Lock (0x4d)
mod3      
mod4        Super_L (0x73),  Hyper_L (0x80),  Super_L (0x7f),  Super_R (0x74)
mod5        Mode_switch (0x5d),  Alt_R (0x71),  ISO_Level3_Shift (0x7c)
```

So much confusion... :S I'm surprised how difficult this is turning out to be.

----------


## Phases

As often as I reference this thread to correct mistakes I make as I troubleshoot, this thing outa be stickied! 

 :Capital Razz: 

Seriously though. Thanks again to the OP and others who've added info.

----------


## NullHead

This is madness!

Seriously awesome build. Congratulations on the getting compiz to work out for you. 

I have to ask though, what frames rates do you get on Crysis on über max settings with directx 10?

----------


## Phases

Also if someone can remind me... I know I found it here before but can't seem to now... how to get the gnome bars to stick with your main screen and not span.

I remember finding it the first time and sayin' "wow, that was simple" but now I can't seem to find it.  :Sad:

----------


## pdub

Phases,

Have a look on page 11 of this thread.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=884161&page=11

----------


## Phases

> Phases,
> 
> Have a look on page 11 of this thread.
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=884161&page=11


I've been looking everywhere for that! (Well, nearly everywhere  :Capital Razz: )

Thanks a tun pdub.

----------


## d2globalinc

> This is madness!
> 
> Seriously awesome build. Congratulations on the getting compiz to work out for you. 
> 
> I have to ask though, what frames rates do you get on Crysis on über max settings with directx 10?


Believe it or not I have yet to play a game on this machine!  I actually use it for development, support and datacenter monitoring.  But I do have plans in a later blog to give it a whirl tho... Both with Ubuntu / Linux Gaming and Windows Gaming.  I have to say tho - Windows Vista64 ran nothing like Ubuntu Linux on this machine.  I couldn't even watch a video across all 6 monitors in vista without it getting really choppy.  Here I can watch a video, rotate around to another virtual workspace/desktop and have all my work going at the same time!  Oh, and be running a virtual copy of windows XP to provide access to all Windows Applications w/ better performance than they ran on Vista (or xp installed by itself)!

This machine has proved the concept that you no longer need Microsoft Windows as your main operating system - and you can move towards open / linux applications smoothly without giving anything up - thanks to hardware and software virtualization.

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## HyperHacker

> Hyperhacker,
> 
> Try commenting out the screen1 line in the beginning of your xorg.conf and see if you can just get the middle and left monitor working first, then we can go from there.


Any ideas? I've commented that line and the two screens are working, but now DPMS doesn't work, mplayer doesn't do fullscreen properly or disable the screen saver, and my keyboard modifiers are all messed up.  :Sad:  I have no idea how to try to get this working; everything in the xorg.conf looks fine to me, but as soon as I uncomment that one line, it gets rejected.

I'll play with it more if I ever get any free time, but I have no idea what to try.

----------


## steveneddy

Simply.....amazing.

----------


## UtopiaTheory

wow...Part of me wants to ask why...the rest of me knows EXACTLY why!

----------


## d2globalinc

Well - Why!? You ask? - That story starts back over 10 years ago when I put together my first dual CRT system.  Once I used it for a day - there was no going back to a single monitor.. Over the years I started to realize the more monitors I added the faster I could get things done.. So it became simple - There are only 24 hours in a day and I can usually work 18 of those - so if I could do more in 18 hours than before - it's worth it!  I progressed through the systems over the years - each time telling myself "Suree... I wont EVER need to get anymore monitors than this.." - but i kept running out of visual desktop space.  As computers got faster I could run even more apps and needed more desktop space.  Now with virtualization I actually run multiple machines at the same time and thanks to Ubuntu's 3D desktop I can rotate the cube to those different systems  :Wink: ..

So to answer the question why?! - So I can do more with the time I have  :Wink: 

"33% fewer errors reported when using multi-screen configurations; 24% of workers feel more comfortable when using multiple monitors. Source: NEC Display Solutions, University of Utah, ATI Technologies 2003 study, “Productivity and Multi-Screen Displays” "

- you can't multiply that by 6 - but that and productivity has increased with every monitor I have added.

I had systems with 2x,3x,4x, and 5x monitors before this, and this is my second set of 6x monitors.   I may break this trend with my next system - the next system may have 3x 27 or 30" screens rotated vertically - but I will need to see how the angle works - the thing about these 20's is that they can each be positioned using the Ergotron stands to my level of sight- although this makes a gap in between the displays it really does not take away from anything because most apps are just maximized to a single monitor. It really makes organizing the windows easier and maximizes my desktop space.  Right now I'm satisfied - and these are almost 1 year old monitors now - and I'm not sure I'll be upgrading anytime soon.  But I did just recently build a dual screen setup with some Samsung 24" LCD's w/ 10000:1 rato - and I gota say - as I was drooling at the picture display I was running options through my head - I just couldn't' find the physical deskspace to make that happen yet  :Wink: 

The cost associated with this monitor setup pays for itself in no time at all with the productivity gain.

"You see things; and you say Why?? But I dream things that never were; and I say Why not?!" - George Bernard Shaw

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## d2globalinc

I received a few requests asking how I managed to arrange the monitors in this configuration.  I have updated the main post with a link to images of the 3 Ergotron DS100 Vertical stands I use.

Thanks for all the feedback!

Shane Menshik
D2 Global Inc.
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## NullHead

Are your graphics cards in SLI mode? I didn't see a SLI bridge in the photos or on the actual rig; not indicated in documentation either. 

I understand it's a three way SLI motherboard, but how about the graphics cards
? I do hope there's a SLI bridge on them.

----------


## d2globalinc

> Are your graphics cards in SLI mode?


SLI mode only works with ONE DVI output.  When you place the cards into SLI mode they combine their power but only provide output on a single DVI port.  I have heard of people using Matrox's triple-head-to-go's to take that single output and push it to 3 monitors - but I have not tried this myself.  Eventually I would like to try to chain a few of the triple-head-to-go's under Ubuntu - but of course this isn't supported by matrox.  However there are people who have got them to work under linux.




> I didn't see a SLI bridge in the photos or on the actual rig; not indicated in documentation either.


I did not indicate SLI in the documentation - however the pictures of the workstation build do show the SLI connections - both the 2x and the 3x ones that come with the motherboard are shown here: http://www.d2global.com/d2gworkstati...s/img_1788.jpg

The pictures also shows the 3 video cards connected by the 3x SLI connector in the following pic: http://www.d2global.com/d2gworkstati...s/img_2005.jpg

I hear they will eventually provide SLI mode over multiple DVI outputs - but I have yet to see it on anything but nvidia's HIGH-END Production cards.

SLI would be great if I were gaming and using just a single monitor - but for using all 6 at once - setting the cards in NON-sli mode is the only way to go at this time w/o another DVI splitter option.

This is the same in any OS - including Windows.

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## NullHead

Interesting. I didn't know that was a limitation of SLI. I can see why you'd want to keep them in a non-SLI mode.

----------


## HyperHacker

Oi. Under 8.10, X won't even start if the 5200 is installed, saying either no devices found or no screens have a usable configuration. Have you tried this under 8.10 yet?

----------


## d2globalinc

> Oi. Under 8.10, X won't even start if the 5200 is installed, saying either no devices found or no screens have a usable configuration. Have you tried this under 8.10 yet?


Nvidia drivers are not available for legacy devices - only the NV driver is available at this time from what I hear.. I tried installing 8.10 on a notebook this last weekend, was a mess - nvidia driver issues, among other things.. I decided to give up on 8.10 until after a few months and then see what bugs have been worked out.  Xserver-xgl is also not available for 8.10 which means no spaning desktop across multiple video cards - atleast not with the methods mentioned here..

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## promodus

Hi, you mind posting your xorg.conf files (if there is more than one)

and the location to the patches?

I hope those LCD's are not TN based panels, the top row would look odd.

----------


## d2globalinc

> Hi, you mind posting your xorg.conf files (if there is more than one)
> 
> and the location to the patches?
> 
> I hope those LCD's are not TN based panels, the top row would look odd.


My xorg is in this thread someplace - but I'll post it again when I get a chance.. as for TN based, they are - however I use Ergotron vertical stands which allow me to angle each monitor on the top row downward and towards my head/line of sight so that I get optimal picture quality from each of them.. I also do the same slightly for the bottom row where they are angled upward towards my line of sight..

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/p...9&sku=320-6523

are the monitors.

The stands bring it all together and are very well built - those are pictured at the start of this thread.

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## promodus

www.promodus.net/P1010313.JPG

I find, with large multi monitor setups:
Taskbars suck, you have to move the mouse for some time, then back..
Why use virtual desktops? It almost defeats the purpose at some point.

I don't know if it's just me, but going to 10 million + megapixel desktops you start to really notice how much interfaces suck.
I'd rather touch the screen, and talk rather than type.

Programming would be interesting, touch, move, push the file by interacting with the screen, then speaking the logic.
"new function" (touch in brackets) "variable xone, xtwo, xthree"
If you had a list of similar variables, while you talk it could give you a list of guesses, you touch to select.

Windows 7 may break into this territory? 

All I know is, now more than ever, I want voice recognition and touch screens after going to 6 monitors. I love it and... I totally hate it.

This is the mount I'm using:
http://www.mosolid.com.tw/product.php?mode=list&cid=80

----------


## d2globalinc

First up -




> Windows 7 may break into this territory?


You do realize this is an ubuntu forum right? - Windows 7 - no way in hell is Microsoft getting another dollar outa me or my clients - vista is a horrible pyle of crap and windows 7 best be free to compete with the linux distributions that are screaming along faster in development than Microsoft can.  But then again with virtualization what do you need to run windows as your OS for  :Wink:    Only thing its good for now is to run XP as a virtual machine to run your legacy windows apps until those too are virtualized and made available without windows and/or turn into hosted or web applications...  Windows doesn't hold a candle to Compiz Fusion's features for managing windows and the desktop environment.

The one thing i do agree with you on here is the taskbar - the taskbar in ubuntu/linux needs to be modified in an multimonitor environment.. This is one area where windows has it better - and its not because of microsoft but because of a program called Ultramon and its smarktaskbar feature..  Which puts a taskbar across the bottom of all of the lower monitors and then only shows you the windows open above them.  But - compiz fusion does have some pretty impressive features to do away with the need for a taskbar for switching windows anyway - as do some of the doc's out there (which also still need to catch up with the features of their windows counterpart - ObjectDock Pro)..

As for Touchscreens - thought of this - but it would drive me nuts having fingerprints all over my screens all the time and smudges / smears.. I go crazy enough when my pda/cell phone screen gets smudges.. I think your better off going with a motion detection system such as VR gloves or even wii type control interfaces- something where you don't touch your screens (think the movie Minority Report).  But one thing you have to give the mouse and keyboard credit for - they keep your hands down and at rest most of the time - people dont want to have to put a lot of energy into controlling an interface so thats why the mouse is still the weapon of choice - flapping your arms around like your doing some weird dance to control your machine isn't going to take off anytime soon for normal worksation usage - it might look cool - but it would get old fast.

Voice command - i love it on my cell phone - but im afraid I'd have to shout over my music that's always playing  :Smile:  and co-workers and neighbors would think I was crazy talking and yelling at my computer all the time.. And as for my clients - its hard enough to get some of these people to use bluetooth headsets or talk on a speakerphone..

best options i have found is to setup macros attached to key combinations to move windows to zones or monitors - and compiz fusion adds some great features as well with the ability to take a currently selected window, grab it, and then move it to the virtualdesktop to the right or left.. i shove windows around my cube (actually sphere now) like they are pieces of paper.  The virtual desktop areas allow me to work on several projects at once and keep all the windows associated with those windows in those virtual desktop areas.  Its multi-tasking to the extreme... I even have multiple windows apps floating around with them both running as vm's on my machine and hosted on servers in our datacenter.  With the power of today's latest PC's (Quad core, 8 gig ram+, high power 3d graphics cards) - you can do all of this and still have resources to spare..

Windows is going the way of the dinosaur soon enough even microsoft knows this - and they are rushing to get MS office as a web based hosted application because of it.  Virtualzation and MultiCore CPU's have turned the Windows OS it into nothing more than an ubuntu/linux application.  Heck windows vista and xp both run faster on this modern PC than they did as the installed OS.  Take away hardware management from windows and it can run apps better  :Wink: 

I read a comment posted on a blog recently that was written about windows 7 - a guy commented how he would love it if he could run windows 7 and then run windows xp or vista on top of it virutally so legacy apps would function correctly.. I had to reply and say we already can do that - its called ubuntu, a multicore cpu, 4 - 8 gigs ram and sun virtualbox or vmware.  Heck with sun's solution you can do it for free by re-using your existing XP or Vista license  :Wink: 

We convert offices on a weekly basis now - and with this economy in the US - clients are more than happy to stop having to pay large license fees and antivirus yearly subscriptions for every workstation.

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOABL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## 3base

gday from the land of OZ  :Smile: 
to begin with, great work!!!!
you have been a great help to me &
i have read the whole thread now!.

i have 2x9400GT 512m gigabyte gfx cards.

i have 3x24" (native res: 1920x1200) LCD monitors all setup & running, 
but not using native res!!!!!
@ the moment im running 1280x800 on these monitors  :Sad: 

Shane, in the whole thread you have not mentioned 
what version of the nvidia driver you are using.
if you installed via envyNG, you must be running 173.08??

i installed via enyNG also, then downloaded the installer 177.80
from nvidia & intalled that. I need 177.80 as my cards are not 
supported with anything less.

you are right, there is a issue with xserver-xgl.

after a few tests here are my findings:
when i try my native res(1920*3=5760), i get the famous white cube.
even without compiz running, & just kde4.1 i have a
desktop white backgrounds. Interestingly when running compiz
with white cube & setting background within ccsm, while rotating
you can faintly see the background, thats only during rotation.

does not work for me (WCOD):
1440x900=4320
1680x1050=5040
1920*3=5760

works
1280x800=3840

Shane, are you saying that you have had 3 monitors side by side running with res: 1680x1050=5040?? (& not || A4 like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpbgPyEY1Ck , http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=102) 1200=3600.

anyone else have res on 3 monitors larger than 1280x* running properly?
or basically larger than span width 3840.

originally i thought it was a compiz issue, then i noticed the white backgrounds in kde4.1 when compiz was NOT enabled & xserver-xgl was. disabling xserver-xgl kde4.1 is cool, but no effects  :Sad: 

any input about this from anyone would be gold!!

----------


## d2globalinc

> i have 2x9400GT 512m gigabyte gfx cards.


I'm currently building a system that has 2x9800GTX's - so I can post the xorg.conf once I get them setup - the monitors will actually be rotated to 1200x1920 - we have done this before with lesser cards so we shouldn't have a problem doing it for this setup.




> Shane, in the whole thread you have not mentioned 
> what version of the nvidia driver you are using.
> if you installed via envyNG, you must be running 173.08??


Hmm.. Guess I probably haven't... Ok - well I use envyNG to get the latest drivers, and right now on this 6 monitor system its showing me 173.14.12




> i installed via enyNG also, then downloaded the installer 177.80
> from nvidia & intalled that. I need 177.80 as my cards are not 
> supported with anything less.


We did get the 9800GTX's to work with envyng somehow after a few attempts - I think I ended up installing and uninstalling a few times.. I too will be trying to get the latest drivers from nvidia to use with it however if nothing comes through envyNG.




> you are right, there is a issue with xserver-xgl.


I think the issue may not be to do with so much the width of the resolution but maby more to do with the dimension of the overall desktop / ratio.  I'd be interested to see if 6x 1920x1200 in my same arrangement would work.. but I have yet to have that many 24's or > around here to try it.





> after a few tests here are my findings:
> when i try my native res(1920*3=5760), i get the famous white cube.
> even without compiz running, & just kde4.1 i have a
> desktop white backgrounds. Interestingly when running compiz
> with white cube & setting background within ccsm, while rotating
> you can faintly see the background, thats only during rotation.


Do you always use KDE?  I have had plenty of issues trying to get compiz and KDE4.1 to work on this setup - I opted to go back to gnome because it was more predictable and stable and I could get everything to work as it should.




> does not work for me (WCOD):
> 1440x900=4320
> 1680x1050=5040
> 1920*3=5760


Hmm - I have had 0 issues with getting 1680x1050 with only 3 monitors w/ gnome and xserver-xgl when I've used that configuration to test xorg.conf options.




> Shane, are you saying that you have had 3 monitors side by side running with res: 1680x1050=5040?? (& not || A4 like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpbgPyEY1Ck , http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=102) 1200=3600.


0 Issues with 3x 1680x1050 in fact  :Wink:  I attached the following xorg.conf modified down to just 3 monitors using 2 video cards, gnome, and xserver-xgl. (never had luck with KDE, compiz, w/ xserver-xgl).

Let me know if you have anymore questions!

xorg.conf is at the end of this post
here is a pic of the setup in 3x 1680x1050 mode - http://dev.d2global.com/share/images/3x_1680x1050.jpg
and here is a youtube vid of the setup in action - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETIhy3TqxG4

Hope all that helps!


Shane Menshik
D2 Global Inc.
http://www.d2global.com




```
# Custom xorg.conf by Shane Menshik - D2 GLOBAL INC - http://www.d2global.com
# 3x 1680x1050 LCD Display's using 2x Nvidia 8800GTX VIDEO CARDS
# Ubuntu 8.04, gnome, xserver-xgl, compiz, w/ xinerama enabled
#
# screen0 uses nvidia twinview configuration
# screen1 is set in single display mode (non-twinview)
#
# Monitor Layout ( Dx = SINGLE MONITOR/LCD DISPLAY )
#     __ __ __
#    |D1|D2|D3|
#     `` `` ``
#
# D1 = Screen0 DFP-0 - Using TwinView Videocard0
# D2 = Screen0 DFP-1 - Using TwinView Videocard0
# D3 = Screen1 DFP-0 - Not Using TwinView Videocard1
#
#

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 3360 0
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "fbdevhw"
    Load           "glx"
    Load           "record"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "type1"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/etc/X11/rgb"

        # path to defoma fonts
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
        FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "logitech_g15"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "BackingStore" "True"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050_60 +0+0, DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +1680+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "BackingStore" "True"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050_60 +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## 3base

gday shane, 
thanks for your reply, 

could you possibly have a quick look at my xorg.conf file
& see if you could spot any errors??

edit:
on my cards spec page, 
i have just noticed my card/s have a max res 
with Dual-link DVI of: 2560x1600, 
hence /2 = my current working res 1280x800
without the white issues, could that be the prob?

your setup which u just posted on youtube, is that 
running the 3 monitors via 3 separate cards or are you 
using two cards with this? asking because your mobo
is capable & you have 3 cards.

note: 
with the white cube issue @ max res (1920x1200) & 3 LCD i can 
have a skydome & it is fully viewable & perfect, its 
just that i have a white cube, which is crap!!!.

geeess gnome, might have to fresh install ubuntu!!

id like to have a higher res than what i got now, 
if you could help me that would be great.
thanks mate.

my current xorg.conf


```
# my current as of 2008-11-05
#     __ __ __
#    |D1|D2|D3|
#     `` `` ``
#
# D1 = Screen1 DFP-0 - Not Using TwinView Device2, samsung LCD , monitor02
# D2 = Screen0 DFP-0 - Using TwinView Device0, LG LCD , monitor0
# D3 = Screen0 DFP-1 - Using TwinView Device1, Samsung LCD , monitor1
#



Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" LeftOf "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option 	   "AIGLX" "true"
    Option	   "RenderAccel" "true"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XGL" "true"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load	   "dri"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection


Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	# generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	# generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	# HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "LG L246WH"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	# HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 60.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	# HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 60.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9400 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
    Screen          0
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Option	   "backingstore" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9400 GT"
    Option         "NoLogo" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
    Screen          1
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Option	   "backingstore" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9400 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:6:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Option	   "backingstore" "true"
	#Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
	#Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
	#Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"
	#Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"true"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
#    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"
#    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1920x1200 +0+0, DFP-1: 1920x1200 +1920+0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x800 +0+0, DFP-1: 1280x800 +1280+0"
#    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1600x1200 +0+0, DFP-1: 1600x1200 +1600+0"
#    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050 +1280x10240+0"
    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device2"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
#    Option         "metamodes" "1920x1200 +0+0"
#    Option         "metamodes" "1680x1050 +0+0"
#    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1600x1200 +0+0"
    Option         "metamodes" "1280x800 +0+0"
    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
	Mode 0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option  "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## 3base

hey all, 
got it working!!!!!, 
3x24" all running on native res : 1920x1200
compiz-fusion, xserver-xgl, nvidia 177.80, kde4.1, hardy.

thanks Shane!!!!!!!!!, you made it so much easier for me!!

PS. 
the only thing ive done is disabled kdm4, i like booting into console on startup (it eliminates the multi screen span login as well). i then login, type : startx, now no white cube? ,dont know why but its working.

anyway, ive rebooted a few times, still holding up.
what did you say earlier Shane, don't touch it if it ain't broke! 
fingers crossed  :Smile: 

Shane mate, once again thanks!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## dillzz

d2globalinc:

Any word on Intrepid?  I am running hardy 8.04 64bit now.  I like everyone else have 
3 24" monitors
2 PCI-Express 9600GT
Xinerama

xserver-xgl.  

Another developer told me xgl development is now dead that is why the package is not included with Intrepid.  I hate this issue with linux.  I have not run windows and years and I never want to either. For fun I tested on vista and aero works flawlessly.  The hardware is capable of it, X11, or NVIDIA need to step it up. Did you ever hear what happened with google summer of code and xinerama, there was a project to get composite features in but doesn't look like anyone got it.  plain xinerama is slow with 2d as well which is crap.  Spent a lot of money on this system and cannot even utilize it fully.

-Frustrated

----------


## d2globalinc

Aero sucks, not nearly the performance of linux. XGL is dead - but xrandr is set to replace xinerama for multiple cards in next xrandr release (so i hear).  I wont ever go back to windows Hardy is solid, intrepid failed for me on several levels so far and needs more testing.  Will try again in a month or so w/ intrepid.

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## d2globalinc

3base,

Good to hear your setup is working!  You could prob use GDM even to login if you wanted.  I actually used a xinerama hack to modify xinerama so that it doesn't stretch GDM on boot - but thats a howto for another day  :Smile: 

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## d2globalinc

3base,

One more question!

Did you have to rotate your screens to 1200x1920 or were you able to get them to work at 1920x1200 in a single row configuration?  If you got the latter - then thats better than we had achieved and perhaps that is something to do with the login sytem rather than xserver-xgl  :Wink: 

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 Global Inc.
www.d2global.com

----------


## dillzz

d2: Aero does suck.  I was just stating that to "prove" the hardware is capable of a composite like window manager with dual gpu's. . . 

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/show...t=92648&page=3

This discussion has been going on forever.  I was never stating to dump linux - just frustrated at current situation with binary blob nvidia.  Seeing that the post above is just best guesses, does anybody know if xrandr 1.2 will support multiple GPUS?  

Does anyone else experience slow 2D issues with xinerama?

----------


## d2globalinc

Dillzz,

Yup Aero - poor performance on this same machine with 6 monitors.. Video wouldn't even span all 6 w/o breaking up - now this one will play the video in real time while spinning the cube / sphere.

Anyway - xrandr 1.2 doesn't support it - but xrandr 1.3 is supposed to - :S but again - i'll believe it when I see it - I'm sure nvidia could do it if they had the priority..

The only other options at this point are to go with a device like matrox's triplehead2go - which takes a single dvi and pushes the signal across 3 dvi monitors - but there are resolution limits and its not officially supported by linux - but people have got it to work.  I'd be doing this actually if i had only 3 monitors.  I could setup my 3x 8800GTX cards in 3way SLI mode and power a single DVI port and push that to 3 monitors.  The good news is that with products like vmware workstation now supporting direct 3d rendering for VM's your going to see much more attention start to be paid to linux video drivers.  Because in the future you wont be installing apps to windows but installing virtual apps and games to any operating system - and that's going to mean ubuntu / free ones - not overpriced, too many options, stuff everything in it and hope it works, window's OS's.

Shane Menshik
D2 Global Inc.
www.d2global.com

----------


## dillzz

d2globalinc,

That would be great if xrand 1.3 would work.  Any idea when it will be released?  

What about the new mac book pros, they have nvidia, they are developing somewhat on a *nix related system.  

There is a demand, where I work I setup 8-12 head systems every week.  I use nvidia cards as well but am very frustrated by lack of feature/support.  I hope we get some changes soon.  Its odd Nvidia never released anything for xrandr 1.2, kind of leaves me w/out hope they will jump on 1.3.  

I am glad in an odd way that I am not the only one frustrated by this issue.  I checked out the matrox 2go device but it didn't give me the flexibility that I need.

Have you gotten vmware workstation 3d working with a windows guest and linux host?  I am running all virtualbox right now but would consider the switch if need be...  I asked a vmware consultant that was at work and he said he only tested 3d to work from a windows host, to , windows guest.  Thanks!

----------


## d2globalinc

Dillzz,

Nvidia is all about their twinview setup vs xrandr - and right now the focus has been about dual screens using 1 video card..

As for vmware workstation 6.5 and direct 3d - it does work if your not using xserver-xgl... So on a dual head system w/ twinview - you have direct 3d available in workstation.  But if you have a 3+ station setup like I do w/ xserver-xgl - it can't get direct 3d rendering through xserver-xgl..  I have a client who is using twinview and Hardware 3D inside a windows VM - so it's working.

I was also using sun-virtualbox and like it - I even hacked up a solution to get it to span multiple monitors.   I install it for any of our new workstations or notebooks we configure to run the windows apps - but if its a dual head or greater system we have been going with Vmware Workstation 6.5.  It's support for multiple monitors is much better than virtualbox and the integration with the Linux desktop to the windows VM is way above virtualbox.  Copy and Paste text, and even files works seamless and the unity mode is much more integrated with the gnome desktop than VBox's seamless mode.  Your apps show up in the panel just like they were Linux apps, you can even drag them around and they use compiz effects.  I even use a dark windows theme to get them to closely match my Emerald window border theme as much as possible.  USB devices also seem to work better and more seamless w/ the vmware workstation XP VM's.  I'll post a video soon of this all in action!

Virtualbox is a great and of course free - so for most of our stations/notebooks this is "Good Enough".  But Vmware Workstation has many more features that we prefer to use when we really want to kick it up a notch with the windows integration.  Whatever way you slice it - there is 0 reason to install windows now as the base OS  :Wink:  - which makes us VERY happy and we can convert old XP licenses to VM's - so there is no need for a new windows license fee either  :Wink: 

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## poor_rookie

Hi Shane and all..

I have been reading this thread and fighting against my Ubuntu 8.10 system to achieve compiz on 4 screens (laid out as 4 horiz x 1 vert, let's call them A B C D left to right).

the system has two identical GeForce 8400GS/512MB PCIe cards with dual outputs (VGA+DVI) each. Let's call these cards X and Y.
The monitors are all 1280x1024. The resulting desktop I am looking for is 5120x1024@32bpp. There is certainly enough display memory in the graphic cards to handle this.

A and B are connected to X (VGA and DVI respectively)
C and D are connected to Y (VGA and DVI respectively)

The best I could achieve after trying all suggestion seen on this thread (some of which didn't work for my system) is:

A+B = one X display, with acceleration and compiz effects OK
C+D = other X display, with acceleration and compiz effects OK

which is almost what I need. Unfortunately, obviously windows cannot be moved across these two displays, nor clipboard is shared, and this is my problem. I need one single 4x1 display and one clipboard.

What should I change to get there?

Other info:
before logging in the X session, the Ubuntu login screen appears split between A and B and nothing appears on C+D. Once login is passed, background pixmaps and GNOME desktops appear normally on A+B and C+D.

A secondary problem I have (which will disappear as soon as I have one single desktop..) is
Gnome is used on both desktops. Something interesting is that the shortcuts on the quick launch bar do work on the A+B/X display but not on the C+D/Y display: if I launch any shortcut on the latter, both GNOME launch bars get locked and I have to ctrl/alt/backspace out of the session, or kill some gnome processes from a remote session.

Here is my xorg.conf:



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Mon Oct 13 15:00:58 UTC 2008

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "glx"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "xtrap"
    Load           "dri"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "record"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
#    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "BenQ FP92E"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "BenQ FP92E"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" 	# [<bool>]
    Identifier     "Card0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8400 GS"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8400 GS"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8400 GS"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1280x1024_75 +0+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1280x1024_75 +0+0, DFP: 1280x1024_75 +1280+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

----------


## lewac

we'd sure like to see a copy of that xorg.conf! what nvidia drivers are you using here? latest 8.10 is using 177.80 and its not working on dual monitors in sli.. (7600GT's, ps5n-e sli asus mb). haven't tried non-sli though. no prob in ******* via dual boot. but we wanna delete *******!

----------


## lewac

oops!.. well that xorg.conf is posted just above! duh..

----------


## lewac

oops again. that's poor_rickey's xorg.conf! yep need yours.

----------


## thatguyisjames

i have dual acer monitors, setup in twinview

i have sli rig, and i have the montiors and stuff to do quad 
( i had it runing in windows )
but the knolage of how to setup xorg.conf was/is holding me back

but right now my dual 1440 x 900 acers are enuff for me.

i have a 8800gt 512 runing my two monitors, 
and then a second card 7300gs that i dont use,

umm

idk i gess agreed with them, when you have the time.

post up alittle help about what you learned with xorg.conf


but never the less

EPIC RIG... that is the kinda setup that kills server in there sleep, just cuz its that sick.

keep up w/e good work your doing.

----------


## d2globalinc

My current xorg.conf - i'm running Ubuntu 8.04.1 Hardy with xserver-xgl installed and enabled.  Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid as I have seen does not have xserver-xgl since xserver-xgl has been retired and is no longer being developed or supported... So I'm searching for options with intrepid but have not really given it a good try yet.

Shane Menshik
D2 Global Inc.
http://www.d2global.com



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Thu Jun  5 09:27:12 UTC 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 1680 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0
    Screen      2  "Screen2" 3360 0
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "fbdevhw"
    Load           "glx"
    Load           "record"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "type1"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/etc/X11/rgb"

        # path to defoma fonts
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
        FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "logitech_g15"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:7:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "BackingStore" "True"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050 +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "BackingStore" "True"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050 +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Videocard2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "BackingStore" "True"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050 +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## slinkey1981

That video makes me want to use my computer as a paperweight....

Thank you SO much for showing me just how much I suck.  :Sad: 

Seriously though, that's flippin' awesome.

----------


## 3base

> 3base,
> 
> One more question!
> 
> Did you have to rotate your screens to 1200x1920 or were you able to get them to work at 1920x1200 in a single row configuration?  If you got the latter - then thats better than we had achieved and perhaps that is something to do with the login sytem rather than xserver-xgl 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Shane Menshik
> ...


Hi shane, 
sorry for the delay, been on a break!!.
i got it working with single row config, 1920x1200 on all screens.
i also re-initiated gdm & modified someone else's theme that i use & like so it is on one of the screens instead of split in the middle.
in the next few days ill post a little video on youtube. 
& oh yea, i have gone completely gnome!!, even though i had it working the same in kde4.1. 
very appy chappy  :Smile:

----------


## jstritar

I currently have an Nvidia 8800GT card hooked up to 2 monitors. I configured it w/ TwinView pretty painlessly using nvidia-settings. I'm thinking about getting a 1080p TV to use as a 3rd monitor, above the other two. Is there any need to have the same video card for it? I'm thinking of getting an nvidia 9800GT.

----------


## Phases

Sup! I came back to this thread after a few weeks to catch up on what I've missed and to see if you've had any luck with the xinerama vs 8.10 thing. 

(This is, after all, my favorite thread on uf.org)

I see still no luck with this method and 8.10. Darn, but really it's okay, I'm cool with 8.04, was just checking. 

Here's a a picture of my setup that this thread helped me do. No, it darn sure isn't a six monitor setup, but I still think it's tight. The two monitors on the right are 22" guys on my main desktop, which I used this thread to do. It works great and I love it. 

The monitor on the left is hooked to my server but I use an awesome program, which I'm sure most of you have heard of, called synergy to use it seamlessly with my main desktop. It's a software switch that moves my keyboard and mouse to that system as I move the mouse over to it, then back to my main when I move it back.. or go off the screen to the left, it brings it in on the far right of the main screens. Loops. It automatically sets up the service and runs at the log in screen when either system reboots. So.. basically I have both systems in front of me using one keyboard and mouse with seamless interaction.  It's tight.

(I used this tutorial, for those of you interested in it)

Anyway. I'll be watching for an 8.10 method to do this but honestly I may just wait for the next release. Took me a while to get this right and I don't want to break what's already fixed.. ya dig?

OP: Kudos again for making the pimpest setup I've ever got the pleasure to see, and thanks again for your one-on-one help like 8 pages ago getting this to work for me.

----------


## sosaudio1

now what would really rock would be to remove all the LCD's from the cases, attach the control panels to the backs of each LCD so that you could remove the gaps. 

That would be insane

Rich

----------


## Phases

> now what would really rock would be to remove all the LCD's from the cases, attach the control panels to the backs of each LCD so that you could remove the gaps. 
> 
> That would be insane
> 
> Rich


Or even better.. remove the monitors from the stands, carefully package them in original boxes, and ship them to Phases.

Now THAT would be insane(ly awesome)!

----------


## d2globalinc

I've started testing 8.10 on the workstation listed at the start of this thread.  I can report that I was able to get all 6 monitors working with xinerama using 3 seperate twinview setups like I did in 8.04 - however - no xserver-xgl, so no compiz effects yet.  I'll be testing this out over the next couple of days off and on and will see if I can find an alternate solution, or if I can end up tyring to get xserver-xgl into intrepid.  

I'll let you know as soon as I make some progress!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## Phases

Word. You da man.

----------


## d2globalinc

OK! so a temp solution for intrepid seems to be still to use xserver-xgl  :Wink:  Ive been using it for an hour or so now without an issue so we shall see how it holds up!

- Same installation procedure basically as Hardy - here is my xorg.conf



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Sat Nov  8 18:21:35 PST 2008

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Sat Nov  8 18:20:50 PST 2008

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 1680 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0
    Screen      2  "Screen2" 3360 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        # path to defoma fonts
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
        FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    Option         "NoLogo" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    Option         "NoLogo" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    Option         "NoLogo" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:7:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050_60 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
#    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050_60 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Device2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050_60 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

used xinerama, w/ 3 twinview setups like I did with hardy.  I'm having some keyboard layout issues but I can resolve those soon enough..

once everything was up and running at this point I installed xserver-xgl from a .deb file.  Found them here: http://ftp.metu.edu.tr/ubuntu/pool/u...r-xgl/?C=M;O=D  - sorted by date and downloaded the latest one which was jan 2008.

Installed that .deb file - made my fixes to the Xgl-sessions file in the /usr/share/xserver-xgl folder to get it to listen to xinerama. At this point I can now use compiz to control my windows to expand on each monitor or I will go with my xinerama patch again and fix up both the xserver display and the gdm login display to maximize correctly.

I'm having other issues with this system with my sata DVD writer not being detected and causing issues w/ booting.  I can't even install from it.. Sooo I may just stick with hardy anyway until those issues are also resolved.  We shall see!  Atleast I know I can get a working system with the 6 monitors combined with compiz-fusion effects.

Shane Menshik
D2 Global Inc
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## d2globalinc

Following up after doing more testing - There is a keyboard layout issue present now that I hadn't had before with Hardy.  Keys are re-mapped and not assigned to what they should be.  For example if I hit the up-arrow it is just like hitting PRINT SCREEN.. I'll be diving into some bugs later on this week when I get some more time.

Also noticed some visiual issues when trying to flatten the 3d desktop.  I'll have to document these issues later on this week.

- Shane

----------


## MetalMusicAddict

d2globalinc, thanx very much for continuing this thread.

I'm a free software graphic artist and Compiz has become part of the way I work.

I currently run 2 screens. A 24"/20" setup with the 24" centered. I'm looking at adding a 2nd 20" to the left side. 20"/24"/20"

So I'm watching this thread very carefully in hopes this can work properly on Intrepid. Thanx alot for the work so far.

BTW: Can you switch between xserver-xorg and xserver-xgl when needed?

----------


## MetalMusicAddict

Ok. So I got the "The Composite extension is not available" message when I try to start things.

I am trying to set up a rather odd setup though 'till my other screens come in.

I have a 1024x768/1920x1200/1280x1024 setup/ I will have a 1600x1200/1920x1200/1600x1200 later.

I have 1 card drivin' the 2 smaller screens and 1 driving the large one.

I have everything working as planned right up until I try to get Compiz workin'.


```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@vernadsky)  Thu Jun  5 09:26:53 UTC 2008

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" LeftOf "Screen0"
    Screen      2  "Screen2" RightOf "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option 	   "AIGLX" "true"
    Option	   "RenderAccel" "true"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XGL" "true"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2405FPW"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 1504FP"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 60.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL E173FP"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 80.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7950 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7950 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7950 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "1920x1200 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: 1024x768 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Videocard2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-1: 1280x1024 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option		"Composite"	"Enable"
EndSection
```



Any ideas?

----------


## dillzz

MetalMusicAddict:

In your configuration you are using the xinerama extension which disables/does not support composite WM's.  GLX however should work amongst all screens.  I have (2) 9600GT  with a similar setup and the Beta: 180.11 drivers have improved much with 2D performance.  

d2globalinc any luck with the keyboard mappings with 8.10 and xgl?  I am still sitting at 8.04. . . Thanks!

-Dillzz

----------


## d2globalinc

Dillzz,

No luck with 8.10 and XGL - XGL will install but the keyboard issues come up - I have looked around and it looks like this keyboard issue might be a bug in 8.10 and not related to XGL.  I gave up on 8.10 for now since it also has issues with my SATA DVD Rom drive and now this keyboard issue.  I have everything in 8.04 that 8.10 has minus the bugs, so I'm sticking with 8.04 until the DVD Rom bug of mine gets fixed, and if possible the keyboard bug.

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## d2globalinc

MetalMusicAddict,

You can disable xserver-xgl when needed by doing the following:
mkdir ~./config/xserver-xgl
touch ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable

to re-enable just remove the file ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable

- Thanks!

----------


## MetalMusicAddict

Ok. So I disabled Xinerama in the config. I have 1 screen (the 24") that works fine with Compiz. The 2 others, I can put my cursor (which turns into a big X) in but they have no background and I can't interact with anything.

Ideas? Config is same as above but with Xinerama turned off.

----------


## dillzz

MetalMusicAddict,

Did you try using the nvidia-settings gui? Try taking out:

Section "Extensions"
	Option		"Composite"	"Enable"
EndSection


Are you running 8.04 or 8.10?  Check this post:
http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=124292

----------


## MetalMusicAddict

> MetalMusicAddict,
> 
> Did you try using the nvidia-settings gui? Try taking out:
> 
> Section "Extensions"
> 	Option		"Composite"	"Enable"
> EndSection
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. I used nvidia-settings for the initial setup. I disabled the Extension section (as well as Xinerama) and still no dice.  :Sad:

----------


## pdub

Hello Shane,

The fix for the Ubuntu 8.10 VMware Workstation 6.5 keyboard problem can be found in this thread. It's a work around so hopefully VMware addresses the issue with an official fix soon.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=971593

----------


## alexleonard

Hi there,

This has certainly been an interesting read.

I'm currently just investigating making the switch from Windows to Ubuntu and primarily have to make sure I can get my quad screen setup working right before I go any further.

Unfortunately for me I might have more difficulty as I'm using two ATI PCI-X graphics cards. From my understanding twinview is only for nVidia cards, but I've been unable, as of yet, to find info on anything above dual screen on ATI cards.

I was probably going to try and follow the steps laid out in this thread:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174

using the MergedFB driver.

I'll probably start a new thread as this is a slightly different case, but thought I'd throw out a question here as to whether you guys think I'm entering a world of pain trying to do this with ATI drivers.

I know I already completely lost x when I installed the ATI proprietary drivers and couldn't seem to fix it (ended up just reinstalling as this is all temporary on a spare drive).

Anyway, any thoughts or directions appreciated. Great work on getting 6 screens going though, quite incredible.

My setup (pre-ubuntu) can be seen here:

http://picasaweb.google.com/alexleon...29051115291794

I've got two 24" Samsung screens (1920x1200) and two 19" AG Neovo screens (1280x1024).

But time for bed now, more tinkering tomorrow.

Cheers,
Alex

----------


## d2globalinc

PDUB,

The keyboard issue with 8.10 wasn't related to vmware - it was actually to do with xserver-xgl running in 8.10.  I will re-visit the issue at a later time, right now 8.04 is doing great things for US and we will stick with it until 8.10 has better support or the next ubuntu comes out.

Thanks!

Shane

----------


## d2globalinc

Attached pictures to this thread of windows apps (Adobe CS4 Flash, Fireworks, Word 2003, Excel 2003, IE, Firefox for Windows) w/ Ubuntu Apps (Swiftweasel, etc)

Best of both worlds, until we no longer need windows  :Wink: 

Enjoy!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## NullHead

I see you bought OCZ Reaper HPC ram, like I did. Can you get it to clock up to 1066 as advertised? 

I have an AMD processor with 4gb of ram, 4x1gb, and mine will only clock up to 800mhz. My brother told me it's a limitation in my AMD processor; having 4 sticks at 1066 isn't possible with my processor is what he told me.

----------


## kevil99

Ive been out of the loop for a while so sorry for the very late responce.

CUDOS on the great job. Now i have yet another great video to show the potential Linux converts.

----------


## josedb

I cant belive it. this is awesome.

I hace a 9800gt and glxgears is just giving 5000fps as my old 6600gt

----------


## d2globalinc

Nullhead,

The RAM is supposed to goto 1066 in SLI Memory mode they call it (not related to Video SLI mode).  It will only work with 2 chips, and since I have 4 it does not work.  This is what I have gathered in my research.  

Shane

----------


## DASPRiD

Since today I own a third monitor as well, and running into the same problems as you are. Xinerama was no option, because I want the 3D accelerated desktop. Third monitor as separate X-Server was no option as well because of some problems (like starting a terminal via the task-bar brought up an error on the main X-Server). I then tried the suggested method here with xserver-xgl, and ran into the same problem (keyboard mapping was frigged up), and also was the mouse cursor 1680 pixels (exact one monitor width) right apart from the actual pointer position. Also the fullscreen-on-one-screen didn't want to work.

So, I'm looking forward for a solution, yet mailed nvidia if and when they are going to implement multi-card twinview support for the usual GeForce series (Quadro series yet supports it via SLI Mosiac technique). I'm on Ubuntu 8.10 by the way, so far with no problems.

----------


## NullHead

> Nullhead,
> 
> The RAM is supposed to goto 1066 in SLI Memory mode they call it (not related to Video SLI mode).  It will only work with 2 chips, and since I have 4 it does not work.  This is what I have gathered in my research.  
> 
> Shane


So it's a limitation with the technology of dual channel ram then? Mine is running in dual-channel mode, but only clocked at 800mhz.

----------


## d2globalinc

> So it's a limitation with the technology of dual channel ram then? Mine is running in dual-channel mode, but only clocked at 800mhz.


Same here - if I yank 2 chips I can get the higher speed.

----------


## d2globalinc

> So, I'm looking forward for a solution, yet mailed nvidia if and when they are going to implement multi-card twinview support for the usual GeForce series (Quadro series yet supports it via SLI Mosiac technique). I'm on Ubuntu 8.10 by the way, so far with no problems.


This may be a solution for 3 monitor systems: http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/su...igital/howto1/

There have been people on the nvidia forums and elsewhere who have gotten it to work well with linux.

I was thinking of trying to dasiy chain a few myself - but havn't got the time to take on that mess of a project right now.   It would be nice to push all 3 cards into SLI mode powering a single port then spreading that resolution across 6 monitors.

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2lgobal.com

----------


## DASPRiD

> This may be a solution for 3 monitor systems: http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/su...igital/howto1/
> 
> There have been people on the nvidia forums and elsewhere who have gotten it to work well with linux.
> 
> I was thinking of trying to dasiy chain a few myself - but havn't got the time to take on that mess of a project right now.   It would be nice to push all 3 cards into SLI mode powering a single port then spreading that resolution across 6 monitors.
> 
> Shane Menshik
> D2 GLOBAL INC
> http://www.d2lgobal.com


I played with that earlier, but didn't get it fully working like other guys, there were some problems here and there.

----------


## ushimitsudoki

Well I worked on this (with DASPRiD) for a while.

I got everything working under Intrepid. 3 monitors @ 1920x1200 / Compiz / Mouse / Keyboard all that jazz.

However, X crashed 3 times during the couple of hours I was working on it, and since xserver-xgl is not being developed, I don't think this is really an option.

Which absolutely sucks, because this is exactly what I need.

Still, there are worse ways to spend a Saturday afternoon!

----------


## stig51

Hello,

I need some help, I'm trying to set a 6 monitors configuration using this hardware configuration :

Q9400
P5N-T Deluxe
3x Asus 9800GTX+

I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy

It seems to be an hardware problem because my third GPU is not recognized by the nvidia driver, when I'm looking at the /var/log/Xorg.0.conf :

_(EE) NVIDIA(GPU-2): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:7:0:0.
(EE) NVIDIA(GPU-2):     Please see the COMMON PROBLEMS section in the README for
(EE) NVIDIA(GPU-2):     additional information.
(WW) NVIDIA(GPU-2): Failed to initialize NVIDIA graphics device on GPU PCI:7:0:0!_ 

I've installed the lastest driver via Envyng-gtx.

I've try on only 2 GPUs on BusID 3:0:0 and 4:0:0 and all was working very well, with Twinview+Xinerama. But when I try with the thirs Graphic Card, it's not working, even writing an xorg.conf like this :



```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 2560 0
    Screen      2  "Screen1" 5120 0
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option "XkbLayout" "fr-latin9"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Iiyama PLE2208HDS"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 84.0
    VertRefresh     55.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "Unknown"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
    Option "NoLogo" "1"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "Unknown"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
    Option "NoLogo" "1"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "Unknown"
    BusID          "PCI:7:0:0"
    Option "NoLogo" "1"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option "TwinView" "1"
    Option "MetaModes" "CRT-0: 1280x768 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x768 +1280+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option "TwinView" "1"
    Option "MetaModes" "CRT-0: 1280x768 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x768 +1280+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Videocard2"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option "TwinView" "1"
    Option "MetaModes" "CRT-0: 1280x768 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x768 +1280+0"
EndSection
```

The same xorg.conf with only 2 Videocards and 2 Screens works.

Thank for your help.

Regards

----------


## d2globalinc

I have the same cards here in a system (2 of them) - you may need to download the latest drivers from Nvidia's website and install those.  the 9800's needed newer drivers when I last tried it than what was available with envyng.

Let me know if that resolves your driver issue.

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC 
http://www.d2global.com
http://www.youtube.com/d2globalinc

----------


## stig51

Hey,

I've tryed with the lastest 177.82 from www.nvidia.com and still the same problem.

I've wroten blind for the 3th GPU --> PCI:7:0:0 but the 2 screens plugged on this graphic card still stay off. It's maybe not that BusID for my mobo P5N-T Deluxe. I will try with others 1:0:0 2:0:0 5:0:0 6:0:0...

I haven't had any problem with 2x 9800GTX+, when I plugged the third it's not changing anything.. the card works, I've tested it on an other PC succesfully.

Thanks for your help.

----------


## d2globalinc

> Hey,
> 
> I've tryed with the lastest 177.82 from www.nvidia.com and style the same problem.
> 
> I've wroten blind for the 3th GPU --> PCI:7:0:0 but the 2 screens plugged on this graphic card still stay off. It's maybe not that BusID for my mobo P5N-T Deluxe. I will try with others.
> 
> I haven't had any problem with 2x 9800GTX+, when I plugged the third it's not changing anything.. the card works, I've tested it on an other PC succesfully.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


The drivers we used were the beta drivers for linux64 v180.17


as described here:



```
 	Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T) Display Driver

Version: 180.17
Operating System: Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T)
Release Date: December 19, 2008

Release Highlights

    * Added support for the following GPUs:
          o Quadro NVS 450
          o Quadro FX 370 LP
          o Quadro FX 5800
          o Quadro FX 4800
          o Quadro FX 470
          o Quadro CX
          o Quadro FX 2700M
          o GeForce 9400M G
          o GeForce 9400M
          o GeForce 9800 GT
          o GeForce 9800 GT
          o GeForce 8200M G
          o GeForce Go 7700
          o GeForce 9800M GTX
          o GeForce 9800M GT
          o GeForce 9800M GS
          o GeForce 9500 GT
          o GeForce 9700M GT
          o GeForce 9650M GT
          o GeForce 9500 GT
    * Added preliminary support for OpenGL 3.0.
    * Fixed a problem with the SDI sync skew controls in nvidia-settings.
    * Fixed a problem that caused some SDI applications to hang or crash.
    * Fixed an nvidia-settings crash when xorg.conf contains Device and Screen sections but no ServerLayout section.
    * Fixed font corruption on GeForce 6 and 7 series GPUs when the GlyphCache setting is enabled.
    * Fixed a memory leak problem when the GlyphCache setting is enabled.
    * Added support for SDI full-range color.
    * Fixed a problem parsing the monitor sync range X config file options.
    * Improved VDPAU error recovery on some GPUs.
    * Improved VDPAU error detection and reporting.
    * Improved VDPAU support for some video bitstreams.
    * Updated VDPAU:
          o VdpDecoderCreate API has changed incompatibly. All client applications must be rebuilt because of this change.
          o For H.264, require the application to tell VDPAU how many reference frames to allow. This allows the application to request more than 4 reference frames.VDPAU should now support level 4.1 reference frame limits on all GPUs (or very close to this limit). The application now has control over this aspect of VDPAU's memory usage.
          o Fix corruption decoding some H.264 streams on some GPUs.
          o Fix a bug that prevented VC-1/WMV3 decode from being allowed on some GPUs.
          o Documentation enhancements and cleanups to vdpau.h.
          o Don't paint the color key to presentation queue targets until the first frame is presented. This should reduce or remove the time the key is displayed before the presented frame is visible.
```

u can download them from nvidia's site by choosing the beta drivers area under download drivers.  Then choosing show all beta drivers in the pulldown box on the new download page.

Hope that helps!

Thanks,

Shane

----------


## stig51

Me again,

I've installed the beta nvidia driver 180.06 for linux 32bit, still the same way, no display on the 3rd card, even testing several BusID (PCI:1:0:0 PCI:2:0:0 PCI:5:0:0 PCI:6:0:0).

I don't know what to do now, the third card is plug between the 1st and the 2nd.

[IMG]http://www.ferra.ru/images/206/206208.jpg

My xorg.conf seems to be good :



```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder57)  Sat Nov  8 12:48:43 PST 2008


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 2560 0
    Screen      2  "Screen2" 5120 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "fr-latin9"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Iiyama PLE2208HDS"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 84.0
    VertRefresh     55.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "Unknown"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "Unknown"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "Unknown"
    BusID          "PCI:7:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "MetaModes" "CRT-0: 1280x768 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x768 +1280+0"
    Option         "NoLogo" "1"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes      "nvidia-auto-select"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "MetaModes" "CRT-0: 1280x768 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x768 +1280+0"
    Option         "NoLogo" "1"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes      "nvidia-auto-select"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Videocard2"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "MetaModes" "CRT-0: 1280x768 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x768 +1280+0"
    Option         "NoLogo" "1"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes      "nvidia-auto-select"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## EnGorDiaz

thats a great mobo woah just woah *nerdgasm*

----------


## stig51

I'd tryed to just plug 2 graphic cards (but plugging the second in the other PCI16x (PCI:3:0:0 + PCI:7:0:0)) and it's working as well as on the PCI:3:0:0 + PCI:4:0:0.

Finally it doesn't want to recognize 3 GPUs at the same time ; 2 GPU : ok, but not 3.

----------


## stig51

All begin good in my /var/log/Xorg.0.conf, but it makes an error at the 3rd GPU, anyone know why?

Xorg.0.conf



```
(II) Setting vga for screen 0.
(II) Setting vga for screen 1.
(II) Setting vga for screen 2.
(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "1"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "1"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "CRT-0: 1280x768 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x768 +1280+0"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+ (G92) at PCI:4:0:0
(II) NVIDIA(0):     (GPU-0)
(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes
(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.92.5d.00.01
(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+ at
(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:4:0:0:
(--) NVIDIA(0):     Iiyama PLE2208HDS (CRT-0)
(--) NVIDIA(0):     Iiyama PLE2208HDS (CRT-1)
(--) NVIDIA(0): Iiyama PLE2208HDS (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(--) NVIDIA(0): Iiyama PLE2208HDS (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(**) NVIDIA(0): TwinView enabled
(II) NVIDIA(0): Display Devices found referenced in MetaMode: CRT-0, CRT-1
(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Devices: CRT-0, CRT-1
(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT-0:1280x768+0+0,CRT-1:1280x768+1280+0"
(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 2560 x 768
(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (67, 72); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
(--) NVIDIA(0):     option
(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
(**) NVIDIA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(1): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(1): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "NoLogo" "1"
(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "TwinView" "1"
(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "MetaModes" "CRT-0: 1280x768 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x768 +1280+0"
(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
(**) NVIDIA(1): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+ (G92) at PCI:3:0:0
(II) NVIDIA(1):     (GPU-1)
(--) NVIDIA(1): Memory: 524288 kBytes
(--) NVIDIA(1): VideoBIOS: 62.92.5d.00.01
(II) NVIDIA(1): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X
(--) NVIDIA(1): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) NVIDIA(1): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 9800 GTX/9800 GTX+ at
(--) NVIDIA(1):     PCI:3:0:0:
(--) NVIDIA(1):     Philips 420WN6 (CRT-0)
(--) NVIDIA(1):     DELL E207WFP (CRT-1)
(--) NVIDIA(1): Philips 420WN6 (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(--) NVIDIA(1): DELL E207WFP (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(**) NVIDIA(1): TwinView enabled
(II) NVIDIA(1): Display Devices found referenced in MetaMode: CRT-0, CRT-1
(II) NVIDIA(1): Assigned Display Devices: CRT-0, CRT-1
(II) NVIDIA(1): Validated modes:
(II) NVIDIA(1):     "CRT-0:1280x768+0+0,CRT-1:1280x768+1280+0"
(II) NVIDIA(1): Virtual screen size determined to be 2560 x 768
(--) NVIDIA(1): DPI set to (34, 37); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
(--) NVIDIA(1):     option
(**) NVIDIA(1): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
(**) NVIDIA(2): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(2): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(2): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(2): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(2): Option "NoLogo" "1"
(**) NVIDIA(2): Option "TwinView" "1"
(**) NVIDIA(2): Option "MetaModes" "CRT-0: 1280x768 +0+0, CRT-1: 1280x768 +1280+0"
(**) NVIDIA(2): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
(**) NVIDIA(2): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(EE) NVIDIA(2): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:7:0:0. 
(EE) NVIDIA(2):     Please see the COMMON PROBLEMS section in the README for
(EE) NVIDIA(2):     additional information.
(EE) NVIDIA(2): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!
```

----------


## stig51

I've maybe found the problem, reading this :

http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree8...hapter-09.html

_The NVIDIA kernel module requires portions of the kernel's virtual address space for each GPU and for certain memory allocations. If no more than 128MB are available to the kernel and device drivers at boot time, the NVIDIA kernel module may be unable to initialize all GPUs, or fail memory allocations. This is not usually a problem with only 1 or 2 GPUs, however depending on the number of other drivers and their usage patterns, it can be; it is likely to be a problem with 3 or more GPUs.

Possible solutions for this problem include:

    If available, the 'vmalloc' kernel parameter can be used to increase the size of the kernel virtual address space reserved by the Linux kernel (the default is 128MB). Incrementally raising this to find the best balance between the size of the kernel virtual address space made available and the size of the direct system memory mapping is recommended. You can achieve this by passing 'vmalloc=192M', 'vmalloc=256MB', ..., to the kernel and checking if the above error message continues to be printed.

      Note that some versions of the GRUB boot loader have problems calculating the memory layout and loading the initrd if the 'vmalloc' kernel parameter is used. The 'uppermem' GRUB command can be used to force GRUB to load the initrd into a lower region of system memory to work around this problem. This will not adversely affect system performance once the kernel has been loaded. The suggested syntax is:

      title     Kernel Title
      uppermem  524288
      kernel    (hdX,Y)/boot/vmlinuz...

      Also note that the 'vmalloc' kernel parameter only exists on Linux 2.6.9 and later kernels. On older kernels, the amount of system memory used by the kernel can be reduced with the 'mem' kernel parameter, which also reduces the size of the direct mapping and thus increases the size of the kernel virtual address space available. For example, 'mem=512M' instructs the kernel to ignore all but the first 512MB of system memory. Although it is undesirable to reduce the amount of usable system memory, this approach can be used to check if initialization problems are caused by kernel virtual address space exhaustion._

Anyone know how I can modify the vmalloc kernel parameter and the GRUB command ?

Thanks for help.

----------


## stig51

I've found a solution : Ubuntu Hardy 8.04 *64bit version*

It works very well, the 3 GPUs are directly initialized !

----------


## jgeboski

*Edited*

I have gotten it t work on all four monitor now but i would like them t be all independent.  Like i can drag between them but when i maximize it just maximizes to one screen.  The config file below stretches across all four but compiz works  :Wink: .  I am not to worried about compiz if it works great if not what ever.  I would just like all independent views.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  I would like to get away from windows as soon as possible.

Thanks
James



```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 1050
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
    Screen      2  "Screen2" RightOf "Screen3"
    Screen      3  "Screen3" Above "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "HP w2207"
    HorizSync       24.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     48.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "HP w2207"
    HorizSync       24.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     48.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "HP w2207"
    HorizSync       24.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     48.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor3"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "HP w2207"
    HorizSync       24.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     48.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 Ultra"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 Ultra"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 Ultra"
    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard3"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 Ultra"
    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes      "nvidia-auto-select"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes      "nvidia-auto-select"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Videocard2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes      "nvidia-auto-select"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen3"
    Device         "Videocard3"
    Monitor        "Monitor3"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes      "nvidia-auto-select"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## Za5od

First of, I'm sooo glad I found this forum thread.  It's helped quite alot in trying to get my config working.  Special thanks to Shane for all his initial work and for taking the time to actually set up/mimic the monitor configurations that people are trying to implement.  

Having said that, now on to my question.  I'm at work, so I can't post my xorg.conf file, but I can when I get home. 

The monitor lay out I want is like this:

- 3 -
0 1 2

0 (left) and 2 (right) monitors are 1600x1200 20" LCD
1 (middle) is 1920x1200 24" LCD
3 (top) is 1440x900 19" LCD

Video cards are two 8800GT's

Videocard0 
   DFP1 = Middle monitor (1)
   DFP2 = Top monitor (3)

Videocard1
   DFP1 = Left Monitor (0)
   DFP2 = Right Monitor (2)

I've been successfull at getting the following layout to work with no problems (compiz works, xinerama works, etc):

L M R

Server layout is
   Screen 0 "Left Monitor" 0 0
   Screen 1 "Middle Monitor" rightof "Left Monitor"
   Screen 2 "Right Monitor" rightof "Middle Monitor"

As noted, this works, with the minor annoyance that the GDM login is on the Left Monitor (0).  I can live with that.

I can even get the layout that I want to work by adding the following to the serverlayout section:

"screen 3 "Top Monitor" above "Middle Monitor".

However, this gives me a wierd problem:  When I move a window from say, monitor 1(middle), to monitor 0 (left), the window moves, but not the contents of the window.  Same if I try to move a window to the right monitor (2).  However, I can move the window to the top (3) monitor with no issues.  I can't say that I've evern seen/heard of this issue before.  

I also get this problem if I try to to do my serverlayout as follows (so that GDM shows up in the middle monitor):

   Screen 0 "Middle Monitor" 0 0
   Screen 1 "Left Monitor" Leftof "Middle Monitor"
   Screen 2 "Right Monitor" rightof "Middle Monitor"

I'll post my xorg.conf file(s) tonight when I get home for review.  One thing, I'm not using twinview for any of the monitors at this time.  I'm using separate X sessions.  I tried to make a xorg.conf file that used twinview (similar to the one that everhacker had back on page 15 I think).  Unfortunately, I couldn't get it to work, and I didn't quite  understand the gemoetry in the "serverlayout" section in the everhacker xorg.conf file, so that could have been what caused the problem.

Thanks,

David

----------


## lifeboy

Hi all!  I just practically read the entire thread and it's quite a mouthful and great info.  However, I cannot get my simple setup to work with compiz.

I have the following:

1 x NVidia 8600GT
1 x NVidia 8400GS
2 LCD monitors connected to the 8600GT.  (I plan to use the other in future, but not now)
1 monitor = 19" the other 20" both DVI
4 GB RAM
Ubuntu Hardy 64bit.

The NVidia X Server Setting screen displays this:

NVidia proprietory drivers installed v 169.12
Display Name: VM1:0
Server Version Number: 11.0
Server Vendor String: The X.Org Foundation
Server Vendor Version: 1.4.0.90 (10400090)
NV-Control Version: 1.14
X Screens: 1

Here is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Tue Nov  4 17:19:39 PST 2008


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/etc/X11/rgb.txt"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbOptions" "compose:ralt"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "BenQ G900W"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     55.0 - 76.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "ViewSonic VA2016w-2"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +1440+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

I have tried using Twinview and then installing xserver-xgl afterwards, and without it, using separate X Screens, usign Xinerama and all permutations of the above, but I cannot get "visual effects" on the appearance page to allow "extra" so compiz will work. It simply says "Desktop effects could not be enabled"

Also, when I try to start awn, I get "Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager".

I've attached my /var/log/Xorg.0.log file as well.

Does this have anything to do with the fact that I'm running 64 bit Ubuntu?

I also see the GLX module does not load.  Is that a problem?  

thanks all

----------


## lifeboy

Just a quick update. 

At the time of my posting above I had installed the nvidia-glx-new binary driver using the system | administration | hardware drivers menu option to enable proprietory drivers.

I have subsequently used envyNG to install the latest drivers.  

The results are no different from what I reported in my previous post.

----------


## nightfire117

Wow. That is the most futuristic-looking and professional system I've ever seen. Amazing work. o__________o I can't hope to do that anytime soon, though - hahaha. XD Oh, well! >.< Still, awesome. I can't describe it any other way.

~Night

----------


## Za5od

> Just a quick update. 
> 
> At the time of my posting above I had installed the nvidia-glx-new binary driver using the system | administration | hardware drivers menu option to enable proprietory drivers.
> 
> I have subsequently used envyNG to install the latest drivers.  
> 
> The results are no different from what I reported in my previous post.



Lifeboy,

Did you install the correct x-server?

Sounds like maybe you're missing that part.  If you didn't,
then issue the following command from a Terminal prompt:

sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl

And then try to restart X

Also, what kind of monitor layout are you doing?  Left-Center-Right?  or something else?

Dave

----------


## Za5od

> Dillzz,
> 
> Nvidia is all about their twinview setup vs xrandr - and right now the focus has been about dual screens using 1 video card..
> 
> As for vmware workstation 6.5 and direct 3d - it does work if your not using xserver-xgl... So on a dual head system w/ twinview - you have direct 3d available in workstation.  But if you have a 3+ station setup like I do w/ xserver-xgl - it can't get direct 3d rendering through xserver-xgl..  I have a client who is using twinview and Hardware 3D inside a windows VM - so it's working.
> 
> I was also using sun-virtualbox and like it - I even hacked up a solution to get it to span multiple monitors.   I install it for any of our new workstations or notebooks we configure to run the windows apps - but if its a dual head or greater system we have been going with Vmware Workstation 6.5.  It's support for multiple monitors is much better than virtualbox and the integration with the Linux desktop to the windows VM is way above virtualbox.  Copy and Paste text, and even files works seamless and the unity mode is much more integrated with the gnome desktop than VBox's seamless mode.  Your apps show up in the panel just like they were Linux apps, you can even drag them around and they use compiz effects.  I even use a dark windows theme to get them to closely match my Emerald window border theme as much as possible.  USB devices also seem to work better and more seamless w/ the vmware workstation XP VM's.  I'll post a video soon of this all in action!
> 
> Virtualbox is a great and of course free - so for most of our stations/notebooks this is "Good Enough".  But Vmware Workstation has many more features that we prefer to use when we really want to kick it up a notch with the windows integration.  Whatever way you slice it - there is 0 reason to install windows now as the base OS  - which makes us VERY happy and we can convert old XP licenses to VM's - so there is no need for a new windows license fee either 
> ...



Shane,

Out of curiosity, how did you get Unity mode to work?  I've got a simple 3 monitor setup and every time I use Unity mode, my XP windows either keep snapping back to the center monitor, or they just disappear.

I've got two 8800GT running three X sessions using xinerama with full compiz effects enabled, instead of using twinview (so that my login screen comes up on the center monitor).  

If you have any suggestions on how to get unity mode working the way it's supposed to, I'm open to suggestions.

Thanks,

Dave

**EDIT**
FYI, I found the solution. Turns out that my original Layout was causing the problem.  I had configured my serverlayout as follows so that GDM would show up in the center monitor:

  screen 0 center 0 0
  screen 1 left leftof center
  screen 2 right right of center

Looks like vmware's Unity mode doesn't like that.  If I change my serverlayout to 
  screen 0 left 0 0
  screen 1 center rightof left
  screen 2 right right of center

Then Unity mode works with no problems. 

Now I just need to figure out how to get GDM and AWN to show up on the center monitor instead of the left monitor.  And to figure out why adding a "top" monitor above the center monitor cause the contents of any windows dragged into the "top" monitor to dissappear, leaving only the window frame.

Dave

----------


## gjoellee

That is totally sick!

----------


## lifeboy

> Lifeboy,
> 
> Did you install the correct x-server?


I have now, although my problem seems to be something else.
I would like to start X with GDM.  Previously I could not, it always gave me some or other error, until I removed the custom settings in the GDM config (I'm not sure how they got there).  Now I can start X with GDM, which allows me to start other XDMCP sessions on our LAN/VPN.  

My setup fails in that I cannot enable the System | Preferences | Appearance | Visual Effects | Extra setting.  As soon as I attempt to do that, I get the message "Desktop effect could not be enabled"

Going to the System | Administration | Hardware Drivers, it shows that the Proprietory drivers for Nvidia are not active (ie I assume I don't have the kernel modules loaded), but if I check the item to enable it, my envyng installed driver gets removed and the Ubuntu repository driver is loaded.  After a restart, X is not able to start with the Nvidia driver, so a generic VESA display is loaded at 640x480, no matter what I do or how I setup xorg.conf (I have all the drivers and settings set, but it just falls back to VESA after 3 of 4 attempts to load)

So if there is a way to tell Ubuntu that the proprietory drivers for the display are indeed loaded, I could get the extra display features turned on and eventually run compiz to get my flashy vista smashing eye candy!

Any help with this?




> Also, what kind of monitor layout are you doing?  Left-Center-Right?  or something else?


I only using two monitors at the moment.  I have two display cards, but have removed the one just to get the basics working, before I jump in too deep.  :Smile:

----------


## d2globalinc

> Shane,
> 
> Now I just need to figure out how to get GDM and AWN to show up on the center monitor instead of the left monitor.  And to figure out why adding a "top" monitor above the center monitor cause the contents of any windows dragged into the "top" monitor to dissappear, leaving only the window frame.
> 
> Dave


I did notice some xinerama configuration options in the gdm.conf file located at /etc/gdm/gdm.conf - this will let you pick what monitor to have the gdm show up on.. I haven't used this method yet - but think that's probably the best route to go.  I actually use the original xinerama hack that was used early on in this thread.  It gives me different xinerama modes for GDM and then one for the user I'm logged in as.  I also noticed the issues with Vmware and the xinerama configuration.  It like to have first monitor be the one at 0.0

Sorry for the delay in a response - I've been away from this thread for awhile.

Thanks,

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## billybob9187

Ive been playing with this for a while. When i get all 4 monitors up and compiz running(only 2 of the 4 are the same monitor) i cant display any info on the top 2. You can see windows and such but when you type the text doesn't display. It is there though because when i drag the window down to the bottom it shows everything i typed. Same if i am going through the filesystem and click a folder. It will still show the original folder but when dragged down the selected one is shown. Heres my config file and maybe we can remedy this problem. thx in advance.



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Thu Jun  5 09:27:12 UTC 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
  screen 0 "Screen0" 1440 1024
  screen 1 "Screen1" rightof "Screen2"
  screen 2 "Screen2" above "Screen3"
  screen 3 "Screen3" leftof "Screen0"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load		"glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	
	# Removed Option "Xinerama" "0"
	Option		"Xinerama"	"1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Monitor0"
	Vendorname	"Unknown"
	Modelname	"Acer P191W"
	Horizsync	30.0	-	82.0
	Vertrefresh	50.0	-	75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Monitor1"
	Vendorname	"Unknown"
	Modelname	"ICP CM2019"
	Horizsync	30.0	-	83.0
	Vertrefresh	50.0	-	76.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Monitor3"
	Vendorname	"Unknown"
	Modelname	"Acer P191W"
	Horizsync	30.0	-	81.0
	Vertrefresh	55.0	-	76.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Monitor2"
	Vendorname	"Unknown"
	Modelname	"HP w2007"
	Horizsync	24.0	-	83.0
	Vertrefresh	55.0	-	76.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Option		"NoLogo"	"True"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard0"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"GeForce 8800 GT"
	Busid		"PCI:1:0:0"
	Screen	0
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard1"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"GeForce 8800 GT"
	Busid		"PCI:1:0:0"
	Screen	1
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard2"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"GeForce 8800 GT"
	Busid		"PCI:2:0:0"
	Screen	0
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard3"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"GeForce 8800 GT"
	Busid		"PCI:2:0:0"
	Screen	1
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Default Screen"
	Device		"Configured Video Device"
	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
	Defaultdepth	24
	Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	
	# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +1440+0"
	# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +1440+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
	# Removed Option "TwinView" "1"
	# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: 1440x900 +1440+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
	Identifier	"Screen0"
	Device		"Videocard0"
	Monitor		"Monitor0"
	Defaultdepth	24
	Option		"TwinView"	"0"
	Option		"TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder"	"CRT-0"
	Option		"metamodes"	"CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	
	# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
	# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +1600+0, DFP-1: 1600x1024 +0+0"
	# Removed Option "TwinView" "1"
	# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024 +1680+0, DFP-1: 1680x1050 +0+0"
	Identifier	"Screen1"
	Device		"Videocard2"
	Monitor		"Monitor1"
	Defaultdepth	24
	Option		"TwinView"	"0"
	Option		"metamodes"	"DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen3"
	Device		"Videocard1"
	Monitor		"Monitor3"
	Defaultdepth	24
	Option		"TwinView"	"0"
	Option		"metamodes"	"DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen2"
	Device		"Videocard3"
	Monitor		"Monitor2"
	Defaultdepth	24
	Option		"TwinView"	"0"
	Option		"metamodes"	"DFP-1: 1600x1024 +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option		"Composite"	"Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## d2globalinc

BillyBob, 

After looking at your xorg.conf I want to make sure I understand your setup.  

You have two Nvidia 8800GT Graphics cards powering 4 monitors.  It looks like your stacking two on top of two - please give me the max resolutions of each monitor and their position to one another - so

12
34 

Starting with #1 - then #2 , 3 and 4.. In that order shown above.

Also are you running Ubuntu Hardy 8.04?  And do you have xserver-xgl installed? 

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## billybob9187

8.04 - yes
xserver-xgl
nvidia driver 173.14.12 (not the newest but followed tutorial here)

4 monitors stacked 2x2 is the setup
2x acers on the bottom capable of 1400x900
hp 20" located top left capable of 1600x1024
generic 19" capable of 1280x1024

i get them working with compiz and everything. but when i drag the windows like firefox to the top screens it will show the previous page even tho i may be at google or ubuntu forums. same thing when i open computer or any other application. blows my mind

----------


## billybob9187

also i am not sure how i am sappost to get the fake xinerama to work. i odnt really care about this as much as i do geting top 2 displays to work




Im pretty sure it has to do with compiz. When i change my wallpaper the top 2 stay the same and only the bottoms change. Then when i roll the desktop cube the entire cube shows my old wallpaper instead

----------


## Za5od

> I did notice some xinerama configuration options in the gdm.conf file located at /etc/gdm/gdm.conf - this will let you pick what monitor to have the gdm show up on.. I haven't used this method yet - but think that's probably the best route to go.  I actually use the original xinerama hack that was used early on in this thread.  It gives me different xinerama modes for GDM and then one for the user I'm logged in as.  I also noticed the issues with Vmware and the xinerama configuration.  It like to have first monitor be the one at 0.0
> 
> Sorry for the delay in a response - I've been away from this thread for awhile.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shane Menshik
> D2 GLOBAL INC



Shane,  

Thanks for the reply.  I found the GDM options you mentioned a couple of weeks ago.  The only problems I'm having now is that I can't seem to get my fourth monitor working, and Totem seems to behave weirdly on my "right" monitor".  The controls and progress meter seem to get corrupted for some reason when I have the window on that monitor.  I also can't get AWN to place itself on the center monitor, but that's a known limitation of the software.  An my last issue is constantly high cpu load.  When the system is idle, my load average hovers around 1.0 to 1.3.  It skyrockets when I play flash video, or during dvd playback.  I'm not sure if this is normal for ubuntu or not.  I'm thinking about testing with a single monitor configuration that uses the Xorg server to see.

As for vmware, I'm using the left monitor as 0,0 now, so my vmware issues are fixed, although unity mode still a bit buggy, but I think that's more of a vmwware issue and not xinerama.

Dave

----------


## Za5od

> Ive been playing with this for a while. When i get all 4 monitors up and compiz running(only 2 of the 4 are the same monitor) i cant display any info on the top 2. You can see windows and such but when you type the text doesn't display. It is there though because when i drag the window down to the bottom it shows everything i typed. Same if i am going through the filesystem and click a folder. It will still show the original folder but when dragged down the selected one is shown. Heres my config file and maybe we can remedy this problem. thx in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> # nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
> # nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Thu Jun  5 09:27:12 UTC 2008
> 
> # xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
> ...


Billybob, I saw the same behavior. I'm not using twinview either.  The only way for me to fix it wsa to re-arrange the order that the monitors were connected to the video cards, and to start my "left" as 0,0.  However, my monitor layout is different from yours, as I was using a left, center, right configuration. 

I'm guessing that you can move windows to two of the monitors and everythign will work OK, but when you move to the third, they wont.  

I've copied my xorg.conf file for your reference.  I've got an entry for my fourth monitor, which is physically above my center monitor, but it doesn't work correctly.  I get the same behavior as you do.

# xserver-xgl is necessary for Compiz to function properly
#
# The screen layout can also be configured in CompizConfig Settings Manager -> General Options -> Display Settings
# Unselect Detect outputs and configure Outputs as follows
#
# 1200x1920+0+0
# 1200x1920+1200+0
# 1200x1920+2400+0


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Left" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Center" RightOf "Left"
    Screen      2  "Right" RightOf "Center"
#    Screen      3  "Top" Above "Center"
    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
    Option         "AIGLX" "true"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "XGL" "true"
    #Option        "AddARGBGLXVisuals"  "True"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/util"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/encodings"
    FontPath	    "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
#    Option         "CoreKeyboard"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "LeftM"
    VendorName     "Samsung"
    ModelName      "204B"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Gamma           1
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "CenterM"
    VendorName     "Samsung"
    ModelName      "245BW"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Gamma           1
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "RightM"
    VendorName     "Samsung"
    ModelName      "204B"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Gamma           1
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "TopM"
    VendorName     "LG"
    ModelName      "W1952TQ"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Gamma           1
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
#    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
#    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
#    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Screen	    0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard3"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
#    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    Screen	    1
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Left"
    Device         "Videocard2"
    Monitor        "LeftM"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Center"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "CenterM"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Right"
    Device         "Videocard3"
    Monitor        "RightM"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Top"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "TopM"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals"	"True"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option  "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection

----------


## Za5od

> Shane,  
> 
> Thanks for the reply.  I found the GDM options you mentioned a couple of weeks ago.  The only problems I'm having now is that I can't seem to get my fourth monitor working, and Totem seems to behave weirdly on my "right" monitor".  The controls and progress meter seem to get corrupted for some reason when I have the window on that monitor.  I also can't get AWN to place itself on the center monitor, but that's a known limitation of the software.  An my last issue is constantly high cpu load.  When the system is idle, my load average hovers around 1.0 to 1.3.  It skyrockets when I play flash video, or during dvd playback.  I'm not sure if this is normal for ubuntu or not.  I'm thinking about testing with a single monitor configuration that uses the Xorg server to see.
> 
> As for vmware, I'm using the left monitor as 0,0 now, so my vmware issues are fixed, although unity mode still a bit buggy, but I think that's more of a vmwware issue and not xinerama.
> 
> Dave


OK, one more issue solved I think.  Did some searching on google for ubuntu and high load average and read across a thread where someone else was having the same problem that was caused by a fujitsu card reader.  I have a 9-in-1 type card reader in my system and thought, what the heck.  Unplugged it's USB connection my load average is dropping.  Almost down to .0 now.

Dave

----------


## billybob9187

ok ill spend the next half hour playing with the video plugins and see if i can get something working. ill post the outcome and xconfig file

----------


## billybob9187

so i retried it and same outcome. I looked over your config za50d and cant see the difference other then you have yours running parralel and mine are stacked.

----------


## GSI

Man thats AWESOME

----------


## halovivek

Excellent  :Smile:

----------


## Za5od

> so i retried it and same outcome. I looked over your config za50d and cant see the difference other then you have yours running parralel and mine are stacked.


Billybob, 
Do you have your monitors physically connected the same way I do?

----------


## Crafty Kisses

Whoa! That is awesome, nice work my friend!

----------


## kobyhud

I am running a 3 22" monitor setup on mandriva with 2 8400gs after following this thread here.  I initially tried to match an 8800gts320 with a 9600gso... that didn't work... got some error about the gpus being different.  I did eventually get a 6150 integrated working with a fx5500, but only at 1280x1024 across three monitors.  I got two 9600gsos working as well, but I didn't notice any real performance difference between them and the two 8400gs so I just went back to the passively cooled cards.

Anyone ever try to do 4 monitors with compiz off of a single Radeon 4850x2 or 3850x2 or 4870x2??

----------


## kobyhud

I also eagerly await results of a trial with a matrox triple head to go.  I imagine you could get 6 monitors with compiz off of a single 8600gt or higher.

----------


## billybob9187

> Billybob, 
> Do you have your monitors physically connected the same way I do?


Im not sure how i can tell you there connected the same way if i dont have the same mounting setup. If you can be more descriptive i can give you a better answer.

----------


## billybob9187

ibe discovered that it doesnt matter how i have the monitors plugged in because its always the monitors that are attached to the 2nd video card

----------


## kobyhud

> ibe discovered that it doesnt matter how i have the monitors plugged in because its always the monitors that are attached to the 2nd video card


What specific video cards are you running?

----------


## enemyben

Hey, I have been looking through this thread for some time and have learned a lot, but I still haven't quite solved my problem.  I was wondering, has anyone enabled twinview with a GeForce 9800 GX2?  I have been able to set it up with 2 separate X-windows (so no dragging and dropping between), as well as set it up with Twinview but no Composite (so no fun, no 3D, etc).  

Has anyone done a successful twinview with all the 3D on the 9800 GX2?

----------


## theparanoidone

Greetings d2globalinc!

First, fantastic job... people in my office are drooling to get this setup.

Here's my problem, I can't seem to get xserver-xgl to load whenever Xinerama = 1

Here's what I've done:
1) install envyng nvidia drivers
2) apt-get install xserver-xgl
3) Here's my config:



```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen 		0 "Screen0" 0 0
	Screen 		1 "Screen1" leftof "Screen0"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option		"Xinerama"	"1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Monitor0"
	Vendorname	"Unknown"
	Modelname	"DELL E197FP"
	Horizsync	31.0	-	80.0
	Vertrefresh	56.0	-	75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Monitor1"
	Vendorname	"Unknown"
	Modelname	"DELL 2208WFP"
	Horizsync	30.0	-	83.0
	Vertrefresh	56.0	-	75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Monitor2"
	Vendorname	"Unknown"
	Modelname	"DELL E173FP"
	Horizsync	31.0	-	80.0
	Vertrefresh	56.0	-	75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard0"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"GeForce 8400 GS"
	Busid		"PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard1"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"GeForce 6200"
	Busid		"PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen0"
	Device		"Videocard0"
	Monitor		"Monitor0"
	Defaultdepth	24
	Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
	Option		"TwinView" "1"
	Option		"metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen1"
	Device		"Videocard1"
	Monitor		"Monitor2"
	Defaultdepth	24
	Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
	Option		"TwinView" "0"
	Option		"metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option		"Composite"	"Enable"
EndSection
```

Whenever I turn Xinerama = 0 ... Xlg loads (but I don't get the single big display)

Whenever I turn Xinerama = 1 ... Xlg does not load... just x (i get the correct display... but no compiz).

I basically determine if XLG is running by ps ax | grep -i xlg

What am I missing???  How do I get XLG to load with Xinerama = 1 so I can get compiz going?  Any help is much appreciated.

----------


## billybob9187

im running 2x 8800 gt's xfx 256 alphadog edition

----------


## billybob9187

does anyone have an idea? im wondering if it has to do with the fake xanerama

----------


## d2globalinc

theparanoidone,

Looking over your xorg - Can you get it to work w/ just the 2 monitors on videocard0?  XGL w/ compiz?  I'm wondering if the 6000 series geforce is causing an issue.. 

one thing to also try would be to set the screen1 to rightof instead of leftof - just to see if it works that way - or try setting the exact cord. for it.

Just some thoughts - 

Thanks,

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## Za5od

> does anyone have an idea? im wondering if it has to do with the fake xanerama


I don't use the fake xinerama patch, and I don't have the issues that you are having, so that could be your problem.  Have you tried your setup without using it?

Dave

----------


## Za5od

> ibe discovered that it doesnt matter how i have the monitors plugged in because its always the monitors that are attached to the 2nd video card


I'm not sure why you have problems with the second video card. My current layout is like this:

Left   Center   Right

Where Left is plugged into the first DFP port of my second video card.
Center is plugged into the first DFP port on my first video card.
Right is plugged into the second DFP port of my second video card.  

Note, that I did have to try different physical arrangements before I found one that worked.  I finally found the above combination, which seems to be working OK.

However, I have a fourth monitor, Top, that doesn't work.  With it, I get the same behavior that you describe.

Dave

----------


## Za5od

> does anyone have an idea? im wondering if it has to do with the fake xanerama


When I try to enable my fourth monitor ("Top", since it's above my Center monitor), I get the same behavior as you.  Doesn't matter whether use Above, LeftOf, Rightof, or anything else.  I can get 3 monitors going, but not four.  I'll keep trying.  I feel like we're both close, but we're missing something.  Maybe there's some kernel parameter that we're missing.

Shane, any thoughts?

----------


## theparanoidone

Thanks for the reply d2globalinc,

I will try this; I'm wondering if the GeForce 6600 is causing problems too and you have pointed out a simple test case.  I'll try XLG with the 8400 card only... and then the 6200 card.  I'll report my findings for those who might have a lesser quality card than the 8000 series.

----------


## theparanoidone

d2globalinc~

Your suggestion of trying "rightof" versus left of seems to partially work.  I'm guessing because it made the 8400 card the primary and the 6200 the secondary.\

Now the behavior XLG *and* compiz is working on videocard0 on the twinview monitor... second videocard1 with the 3rd monitor is a beige background that the mouse cursor does react on... but nothing else display.  So... you can drag a terminal over to the screen powered by videocard1 but once it touchs the edge of screen 3 it disappears.

In addtion, my X server now reports the following error:
(WW) NVIDIA(1): The GPU driving screen 1 is incompatible with the rest of the
(WW) NVIDIA(1):     GPUs composing the desktop.  OpenGL rendering will be
(WW) NVIDIA(1):     disabled on screen 1.

It's looking like the 6200 card is not compatible.  I'm just going to buy another 8000 series video card and try it again... in the meantime, any other thoughts?  My new config is shown below:



```
ection "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
	Screen 		0 "Screen0" 0 0
	Screen 		1 "Screen1" rightof "Screen0"
	Option		"XGL" "true"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option		"Xinerama"	"1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Monitor0"
	Vendorname	"Unknown"
	Modelname	"DELL E197FP"
	Horizsync	31.0	-	80.0
	Vertrefresh	56.0	-	75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Monitor1"
	Vendorname	"Unknown"
	Modelname	"DELL 2208WFP"
	Horizsync	30.0	-	83.0
	Vertrefresh	56.0	-	75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"Monitor2"
	Vendorname	"Unknown"
	Modelname	"DELL E173FP"
	Horizsync	31.0	-	80.0
	Vertrefresh	56.0	-	75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard0"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"GeForce 8400 GS"
	Busid		"PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard1"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"GeForce 6200"
	Busid		"PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen0"
	Device		"Videocard0"
	Monitor		"Monitor0"
	Defaultdepth	24
	Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
	Option		"TwinView" "1"
	Option		"metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen1"
	Device		"Videocard1"
	Monitor		"Monitor2"
	Defaultdepth	24
	Option		"AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
	Option		"TwinView" "0"
	Option		"metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option		"Composite"	"Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## billybob9187

so i got it to work but now it tells me i dont have drivers installed to allow 3d applications to run. Compiz does work and i am using it currently but when i try to play a game they just open and close. Do you guys have an idea?

----------


## d2globalinc

theparanoidone,

I'm thinking getting the newer video card will fix your issues.  The two cards are not playing nice with each other.  This is documented in the Nvidia drivers readme.txt - that some cards dont work together and will disable opengl.. I've had similar issues over the years even with windows drivers and different series nvidia cards working together.  In fact that was one of the reasons I was so excited about this workstation featured here.  I was finally able to use 3 identical video cards powered by the same type of bus (pcie).  I've been at 6 monitors for awhile now and the workstation before this used a 2x SLI motherboard (dual pci-e slots) and then the 3rd video card was PCI.  (they were all 6000 series cards).  I could always tell when I was dragging windows around and would hit the PCI card, and it would of course really hinder trying to expand windows across all 6 monitors.   Anyway - this new machine is smooth all the way around w/ all 6 monitors powered equally, hence the reason for me to goto a 3x sli motherboard.  Not for the SLI, but for the 3x pcie slots for 3 identical video cards.  Keep us posted here how things turn out!

Billybob,

What applications are giving you the 3D error? I know that VMWare Workstation will not allow you to run VM's in 3D acceleration mode with xserver-xgl.  I'm not sure what other applications will also not work w/ it - But please let me know so I can also test.  If compiz is working, then your moving in the right direction.

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## billybob9187

i cant get wine to recognize, play on linux or any linux 3d games like savage 2. The games ive been trying to play on wine and playonlinux are warcraft 3 and guildwars

i do have compiz working and all my screens are good now. however my games were working when my screens were crap

----------


## odlbrian

I have been working on a little project as well =)

----------


## d2globalinc

odlbrian,

Give us some info - What Linux you running?, compiz work across all 5?, etc, etc,  :Smile: 

Looks good! - What ver KDE also?

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## theparanoidone

Hola d2globalinc~

Somehow my post didn't show up from yesterday.  Long story short... I got a new 8400 video card to replace the 6200 and all is working now.  Thank you!

So readers be advised... I had troubles with the 6200 card.  It may be possible to get it to work, but I was unable to.

The 8400 card I picked up from amazon for $60... so, doesn't really break the bank.

Next, I'll be looking into vmware workstation and the unity mode to support the few remaining widows apps I need for work.  d2globalinc setup here makes it feasible to dedicate monitors to different work tasks, so again, thank you.

d2globalinc~ finally... I know you are still working on finding a way to get ubuntu 8.10 and above to work like this setup here.  Keep us posted, or perhaps... we should create a new thread for that topic?  I know a few people that are very interested in that for 8.10 and above.

Cheers!

----------


## odlbrian

Shane,

I had read over your long post a few days ago. I read it(and watched the video) after I had bought all my equipment. What you did was phenomenal and I tried to emulate it.

Problem was, I was unable to get Ubuntu to recognize my third video card(was using Hardy w/ KDE 3). I am using 9500GT's. I don't need video performance so I bought the cheapest card that was dual DVI and had a fan. I read a post installing 64-bit version would solve my problem, and it did. But like a dumbass, I jumped directly to Intrepid with 64-bit as opposed to Hardy w/ 64-bit without thinking. So right now I am stuck in the Compiz won't work using xgl with intrepid because they switched the video driver interaction problem of some sort... I believe I said that right  :Wink: .

Anyways, I am running Intrepid 64-bit w/ KDE 4.1. I'm just a lonely web software architect, I guess I can live without eye candy, though it would be cool =D

Btw, I'm using the Antec 900 as well coincidently. What a nice case, eh?

Take care,

Brian Seymour

----------


## d2globalinc

Brian,

Glad to see you got all the screens working!  Eventually there will have to be a solution for compiz on later releases than Hardy.  As for the Antec case, YES! I will not buy any other cases now for our systems.  So easy to work on and really well built.  We have been looking into some KDE 4.2 developments around here, and I hope to get all of this working with that on a later Ubuntu release.  Anyway - Keep in touch and let us know if you come across anything else that might help the multiple displays using multiple graphics cards people  :Smile: 

See ya!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## odlbrian

Shane,

You bet. And please, do the same if you find anything. It's only a matter of time before I goto 4 vid cards and 8 monitors. I started with 1, then 2, then 3(which I thought was plenty at the time), then 5.

Anyways, talk to you soon.

Brian Seymour

----------


## Za5od

> so i got it to work but now it tells me i dont have drivers installed to allow 3d applications to run. Compiz does work and i am using it currently but when i try to play a game they just open and close. Do you guys have an idea?


BillyBob,

Did you get all four monitors working?  If so, how did you solve the "empty window" problem that both you and I were experiencing.  I can get my system up to 3 working monitors, but not four.

----------


## tmpname

I am having an extremly hard time getting my setup going. I currently run 4 monitors in dual twinview with xinerama so I can move windows around between the 4 monitors.

In the end this is not the most ideal setup I would like. There are several features that I would like to enable that I just can't seem to get going. 

To give you some info on my system:

Video cards: dual Nvidia GeForce 9600 GT
Drivers: restricted drivers default from ubuntu

I do have compiz-fusion and the manager installed. 

The three biggest issues that I am trying to resolve right now are:

1. When I maximize a window, it maximizes to the screen and not across my two monitors, like you see in the second picture.
2. The application panel and task bar are on one monitor and not spanned across 2. 
3. Getting desktop effects to work. When I try to enable them, I get the error "The Composite extension is not available"

I have attached my current xorg.conf file and two pictures that I took. Sorry for the quality, the iphone camera is terrible.

Any help at all with this is greatly appreciated.



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Thu Jun  5 09:27:12 UTC 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "0"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "ViewSonic VX2235wm-3"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "ViewSonic VX2235wm"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

All 4 Monitors:


Left 2 Monitors:

----------


## d2globalinc

tmpname,

All of your issues can be solved: 

Try this - goto terminal and type in and install "xserver-xgl":



```
sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
```

Next in terminal do this (this is case sensitive): 



```
sudo gedit /usr/share/xserver-xgl/Xgl-session
```

In this file find and change this:



```
xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace"
```

to this:



```
#xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace"
```

Once you have commented out the "xmodmap" line - save and close that file - then reboot your computer - and your setup and all issues should be resolved.   Let me know if they are not and what the result is!

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## tmpname

I did exactly at you suggested and I am still having the same issues as before.

----------


## d2globalinc

Open a terminal window and can you provide me with the results of the following commands?



```
uname -a
```



```
ls -lha /usr/share/xserver-xgl
```



```
ls -lha ~/.config/xserver-xgl
```



```
ls -lha /etc/X11/Xsession.d
```

And finally the result when you try to start compiz-fusion:


```
compiz --replace &
```

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## tmpname

Here are the outputs for each command.



```
uname -a

Linux rottmanj-desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:43:41 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
```



```
ls -lha /usr/share/xserver-xgl


total 40K
drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4.0K 2009-02-20 09:25 .
drwxr-xr-x 306 root root  12K 2009-02-20 09:24 ..
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  466 2008-01-16 18:42 Xgl-lockfile-wrapper
-rwxr-xr-x   1 root root 4.5K 2009-02-20 09:25 Xgl-session
-rw-r--r--   1 root root 4.5K 2008-01-16 18:42 Xgl-session~
-rw-r--r--   1 root root  482 2008-01-16 18:42 xserver-xgl-notification.update-notifier
```



```
ls -lha ~/.config/xserver-xgl

ls: cannot access /home/rottmanj/.config/xserver-xgl: No such file or directory
```



```
ls -lha /etc/X11/Xsession.d

total 60K
drwxrwxrwx  2 root root 4.0K 2009-02-20 09:24 .
drwxrwxrwx 10 root root 4.0K 2009-01-27 09:57 ..
-rwxrwxrwx  1 root root 1.9K 2008-05-13 17:10 20x11-common_process-args
-rw-r--r--  1 root root   88 2008-03-31 06:03 25enable-compiz
-rwxrwxrwx  1 root root  899 2008-05-13 17:10 30x11-common_xresources
-rwxrwxrwx  1 root root  187 2008-05-13 17:10 40x11-common_xsessionrc
-rwxrwxrwx  1 root root 1.6K 2008-05-13 17:10 50x11-common_determine-startup
-rwxrwxrwx  1 root root  361 2008-04-10 09:09 55gnome-session_gnomerc
-rwxrwxrwx  1 root root  158 2008-05-27 07:45 60seahorse
-rwxrwxrwx  1 root root   80 2008-02-12 15:49 60xdg-user-dirs-update
-rwxrwxrwx  1 root root 2.3K 2008-01-08 03:41 80im-switch
-rwxrwxrwx  1 root root  274 2008-03-21 03:24 90-console-kit
-rwxrwxrwx  1 root root  612 2008-05-13 17:10 90x11-common_ssh-agent
-rw-r--r--  1 root root  428 2008-01-16 18:42 98xserver-xgl_start-server
-rwxrwxrwx  1 root root  166 2008-05-13 17:10 99x11-common_start
```



```
compiz --replace &

[1] 6995
rottmanj@rottmanj-desktop:~$ Checking for Xgl: not present. 
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:01d1 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
04:03.0 0300: 10de:0322 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present. 
Checking for non power of two support: present. 
Checking for Composite extension: not present. 
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
```

----------


## d2globalinc

Just a question at first glance - 

Did you add that "25enable-compiz" in the /etc/X11/Xsession.d directory?

----------


## tmpname

No I did not. I followed your previous instructions to the letter.

----------


## d2globalinc

tmpname,

For now lets just move that outa the /etc/X11/Xsession.d directory - 



```
sudo mv /etc/X11/Xsession.d/25enable-compiz ~/Desktop/
```

This may or may not work - I can't recall if anyone in this thread has been able to get 4x screens lined up in a horizontal configuration at that resolution w/ xserver-xgl - there may be a width limit.  If thats the case, the only solution is to go vertical - 2x2.  If that above doesn't solve the issue, try re-configuring your xorg.conf to put the 2nd twinview setup ontop of or below the 1st.

let me know your result!

Thanks,

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC.
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## d2globalinc

Also - I don't think its a width limit as much as it might be proportional limit.

----------


## tmpname

Ideally I am going to a 2x2 layout. Just not sure at this point on how to set it up, so that all the criteria I mentioned in my first post is met.

----------


## d2globalinc

If there is a width limit - then by moving the 2 monitors ontop of the other 2- you will solve those problems you mention when xserver-xgl is enabled.  Right now its not showing as enabled with the 4 in a row configuration.

I modified your original xorg.conf - here is a new one with the 2x2 configuration with some additional settings and options.   Backup your existing xorg.conf first - then put this one in its place and let me know how it turns out!



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Thu Jun  5 09:27:12 UTC 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
#
# XORG.CONF FOR 2x2 CONFIGURATION - EDITED BY D2GLOBALINC - SHANE MENSHIK
#

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 1050
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "fbdevhw"
    Load           "record"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "type1"
    Load	   "glx"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/etc/X11/rgb"

        # path to defoma fonts
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
        FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "ViewSonic VX2235wm-3"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "ViewSonic VX2235wm"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "BackingStore" "True"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "BackingStore" "True"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

Thanks,

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## tmpname

I have been testing with setting up a 2x2 on my second machine. So far with testing I have been able to get the desktop effects working correctly. However when it comes to the second set of monitors I am unable to view anything on the second set of of monitors. When I rotate my cube I can see the window I dragged to the lower set there, but it is not visible when I am not rotating my cube.

Here is the xorg.conf of my testing machine. Every thing but the vidoe cards mirrors my main machine.



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@vernadsky)  Thu Jun  5 09:26:53 UTC 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 1024
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 1905FP"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL E193FP"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7300 LE"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7300 LE"
    BusID          "PCI:4:3:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## d2globalinc

I changed a small thing in the xorg.conf I posted to fix the position of the screens, i had the 1050 in the wrong spot.  your main monitors you want to get working are 1680x1050 resolution right?

Thanks,

Shane

----------


## Sprut1

Drool.

Thats insane, just insane. Hope I'll afford anything like this in the future  :Smile:

----------


## tmpname

Correct, my main monitors are 1680x1050.

----------


## d2globalinc

Ok ok - I think i see the problem atleast with the test system - Are you using video cards with both DVI and VGA ports on them?  One being VGA (CRT) the other DVI (DFP) - Describe to me in detail the video cards on both machines - I see your test system referencing DFP-0 in the Screen0 configuration but the port is DFP - so we just need to make sure we get all the naming correct and eliminate that as an issue.

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## tmpname

On my testing machine.

Card 1:
Monitor 1: DVI
Monitor 2: VGA

Card 2:
Monitor 3: DVI (vga cable with vga-dvi adapter)
Monitor 4: VGA

On my main machine.

Card 1: 
Monitor 1: DVI (vga cable with vga-dvi adapter)
Monitor 2: DVI (vga cable with vga-dvi adapter)

Card 2: 
Monitor 1: DVI
Monitor 2: DVI

----------


## d2globalinc

Did the xorg.conf i sent to your non-test system work?

----------


## tmpname

I haven't had a chance to test it yet, I got called into my office for a meeting. I will be testing it very soon, and I will let you know the outcome.

----------


## tmpname

I got a few mins to test your xorg.conf on my testing machine. So far I cant see any change from the issues I posted about my testing machine earlier. 

The two right (bottom 2) still only come up as black when not in cube mode. But when it cube mode they come up as rendered correctly. 

Here is my current testing machines xorg.conf file and two screens shots.



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Thu Jun  5 09:27:12 UTC 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
#
# XORG.CONF FOR 2x2 CONFIGURATION - EDITED BY D2GLOBALINC - SHANE MENSHIK
#ModelName      "DELL 1905FP"


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 1024
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "fbdevhw"
    Load           "record"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "type1"
    Load	   "glx"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/etc/X11/rgb"

        # path to defoma fonts
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
        FontPath     "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 1905FP"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL E193FP"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7300 LE"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7300 LE"
    Option	   "NoLogo" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:4:3:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "BackingStore" "True"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "BackingStore" "True"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

Screenshot 1
Screenshot 2

----------


## tmpname

I tested the xorg.conf file you posted. So far things seem to be some what more geared towards what I am trying to accomplish. 

One thing that I did notice is that when I tried to install xserver-xgl on my main machine the package was not available via the repo. I am not sure if this is a 8.10 issue or not. But I a trying to hunt down the package so I can install it.

Right now I have my machine setup in a 2x2 fashion. But I still have the same issues that I originally posted about. I am unable to enable desktop effects, use the cube, or maximize to a single window. However, my layout seems to look a lot better.

Here is a screenshot of how my desktop currently looks and my current xorg.conf file.



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@crested)  Mon Nov  3 08:46:04 UTC 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 1050
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "fbdevhw"
    Load           "record"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "type1"
    Load	   "glx"
EndSection



Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "ViewSonic VX2235wm-3"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "ViewSonic VX2235wm"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "BackingStore" "True"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "BackingStore" "True"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

Main Desktop

----------


## d2globalinc

OK - STOP EVERYTHING.. XSERVER-XGL will only work on 8.04 Hardy - its discontinued in 8.10 and there is no solution at this time to get Compiz working with Xinerama on Intrepid (8.10).  I've experimented with using the Xserver-xgl package on intrepid but due to some keyboard mapping issues was unsuccessful.  I hope to revisit it later down the line - but was also hoping a solution from nvidia or other devs would present itself.  I thought you were using Hardy and should have mentioned all of this first.  Its been covered a bit in this thread, but things move along and things get can easily get missed.  Switching to 8.04 and you wont have this issue.. I run 8.04 myself and have updated a lot of my applications to versions newer than what comes with Intrepid.. So the downside isn't really that bad.

Thanks,

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## d2globalinc

** ANNOUNCEMENT **

For those of you who follow this thread, I have started another thread to announce the need for a solution in Ubuntu / Linux to support 3d accelerated graphics on a single desktop that spans multiple video cards with multiple monitors.  Please visit the thread and voice your support and need for this type of solution in Intrepid and future Ubuntu Releases.

The thread is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...46#post6774246

With Xserver-xgl discontinued, and no longer included since Intrepid - we are without a solution and stuck and frozen with hardy until we can find one, or move back to a Microsoft Windows solution.

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## tmpname

Well that will teach me to upgrade. I will be downgrading today and let you know how it goes.

----------


## tmpname

I was able to successfully downgrade to 8.04 and get pretty much everything setup properly.

The one issue that I just cant seem to figure out is how to get my windows to maximize to just one monitor. I have tried every little tweak and trick that I could find and not one of them did the trick.

Any help with this last issue would be greatly appreciated.

Here is my current xorg.conf file.



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Thu Jun  5 09:27:12 UTC 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 3360 0
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "ViewSonic VX2235wm-3"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "ViewSonic VX2235wm"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## d2globalinc

Easiest way for that is to use compiz fusion to override the desktop layout.. you can program in your dimensions under system->preferences->Compiz Settings Manager

Then under general options / Desktop Settings

In the outputs section, put in all your screens, then after they are set, uncheck the "Detect Outputs" checkbox.

For my 6 screens I have:

1680x1050+0+0
1680x1050+1680+0
1680x1050+3360+0
1680x1050+0+1050
1680x1050+1680+1050
1680x1050+3360+1050

Then Overlap Output Handling is set to "Prefer Smaller output"

- Save those settings and then also make sure you did the update fix to xserver-xgl's file in /usr/share/xserver-xgl that I mention a few pages back in this post now... Where you comment out the backspace line - 

There are other fixes for GDM, etc which you can use a xinerama hack for - but its not really necessary.

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## farmercyst

d2globalinc, you have done a really good job on this thread, it has helped me out a lot. now, i am stuck. i am trying to get three monitors, and two video cards, intel and nvidia, working on 8.04. when i try to boot up with the two monitors on nvidia in twinview, with Xinerama enabled, i get "the greeter application appears to be crashing. attempting to use a different one". if i use automatic login, i can start with no problem. then if i install xserver-xgl, i get the same message on login. here is my xorg. 



```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder57)  Thu Jul 17 18:39:19 PDT 2008

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" Rightof "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option "xinerama" "on"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 6200"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "device" # 
	Identifier	"Device1"
	Boardname	"Intel 865"
	Busid		"PCI:0:2:0"
	Driver		"i810"
	Vendorname	"Intel"
        Screen	          0
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+141, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1024+0"
    Option         "Nologo" "true"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "screen" # 
	Identifier	"Screen1"
	Device		"Device1"
	Defaultdepth	24
	Monitor		"Monitor1"
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth	24
		Modes		"1024x768@60"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 60.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "monitor" #  
	Identifier	"Monitor1"
	Vendorname	"Dell"
	Modelname	"Dell E153FP"
	Horizsync	30.0-63.0
	Vertrefresh	56.0-76.0
  modeline  "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "640x480@72" 31.5 640 664 704 832 480 489 491 520 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "640x480@75" 31.5 640 656 720 840 480 481 484 500 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@72" 50.0 800 856 976 1040 600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@75" 49.5 800 816 896 1056 600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "832x624@75" 57.284 832 864 928 1152 624 625 628 667 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "1024x768@75" 78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312 768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync
  modeline  "1024x768@70" 75.0 1024 1048 1184 1328 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "1024x768@60" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync
  modeline  "1280x960@60" 102.1 1280 1360 1496 1712 960 961 964 994 -hsync +vsync
	Gamma	1.0
EndSection
```

if you could help me out, that would be great
i guess i should add that if i start the two monitors, that are on the nvidia card, up as there own separate x secession and enable xinerama, it works as well.

----------


## tmpname

Adding those values to the CompizConfig worked like a charm. I now have exactly what I was looking for. 

I have twin view setup, using xinerama with 4 monitors in a 1x1x1x1 setup.

Here are the values that I ended up using for my Display Settings

1680x1050+0+0 (Monitor 1)
1680x1050+1680+0 (Monitor 2)
1680x1050+3360+0 (Monitor 3)
1680x1050+5040+0 (Monitor 4)

And here here is my final xorg.conf



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Thu Jun  5 09:27:12 UTC 2008

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 3360 0
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "ViewSonic VX2235wm-3"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "ViewSonic VX2235wm"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

d2globalinc thanks a freaking ton, if ever in phoenix I owe you a beer or 12.

----------


## tomluong

Thanks Shane,
I got mine working a while back because of this thread.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p3X7CdE2oc

does anyone play any games, on it, I bought crysis to test it out, but I have had no luck running wine.  It has been a terribly long time (6 years) since I messed with any distribution of linux, so I have forgot a lot.  wine was confusing to me, the game would never load, it just hanged.  someone in the thread. vmware was mentioned. I couldnt find it in the package manager tho.  any suggestions.

TIA
tom

----------


## MiD-AwE

Please help.

I have this night downgraded to 8.04 so that I can have all three monitors working. After following the information here I manged to get all three working with one issue that I cannot resolve. The third monitor looks like it has a black layer over it. I can maximize a window and it reaches across all three monitors I can see the window on the right monitor but it is darkened by this black layer. I'm not sure why my desktop is like this.

I made a screen shot and everything looks as it should but in actuality it isn't correct to my view. below is my xorg.config mostly pieced together from information found here, but I did start with nvidia-settings. I have the most up to date drivers and I installed xserver-xgl.

Do I have a blank xwindow on top of my desktop? How do I fix this?

Thanks in advance.

( I should probably describe my setup: I am running three monitors on two cards. The primary card has two outputs and are connected to the left and center monitors, The second card has only one out put and is connected to the right monitor. All are native 1024x768 resolution. )



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@crested)  Mon Nov  3 08:46:04 UTC 2008
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Tue Nov  4 17:18:57 PST 2008

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "Layout0"
  screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0
  screen 1 "Screen1" rightof "Screen0"
    Inputdevice    "Keyboard0"    "CoreKeyboard"
    Inputdevice    "Mouse0"    "CorePointer"
    Option           "RenderAccel" "true"
    Option            "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Screen0"
    Device        "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
        Option             "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
        Option          "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
        Option            "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
    Option        "TwinView"    "1"
#    Option        "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder"    "CRT-1"
    Option        "metamodes"    "CRT-0: 1024x768 +0+0, CRT-1: 1024x768 +1024+0"
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth    24
    EndSubSection
    Defaultdepth    24
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Screen1"
    Device        "Videocard2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
        Option             "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
        Option          "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
        Option            "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
    Option        "TwinView"    "0"
    Option        "metamodes"    "CRT-0: 1024x768 +0+0"
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth    24
    EndSubSection
    Defaultdepth    24
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Videocard0"
    Driver        "nvidia"
    Vendorname    "NVIDIA Corporation"
    Boardname    "GeForce 7600 GS"
    Busid        "PCI:2:0:0"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
    Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option       "NoLogo" "true"
    Option       "backingstore" "true"
#    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"
    Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals"    "true"
    Screen             0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Videocard1"
    Driver        "nvidia"
    Vendorname    "NVIDIA Corporation"
    Boardname    "GeForce 7600 GS"
    Busid        "PCI:2:0:0"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
    Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option       "NoLogo" "true"
    Option       "backingstore" "true"
#    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"
    Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals"    "true"
    Screen             1
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Videocard2"
    Driver        "nvidia"
    Vendorname    "NVIDIA Corporation"
    Boardname    "GeForce 6100"
    Busid        "PCI:0:5:0"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
    Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option       "NoLogo" "true"
    Option       "backingstore" "true"
#    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"
    Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals"    "true"
    Screen             0
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier    "Mouse0"
    Driver        "mouse"
    Option        "Protocol"    "auto"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/psaux"
    Option        "Emulate3Buttons"    "no"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier    "Keyboard0"
    Driver        "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load        "dbe"
    Load        "extmod"
    Load        "type1"
    Load        "freetype"
    Load        "glx"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Monitor0"
    Vendorname    "Unknown"
    Modelname    "TTXComputerProducts,Inc."
    Horizsync    31.5    -    60.0
    Vertrefresh    56.0    -    75.0
    Option        "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Monitor1"
    Vendorname    "Unknown"
    Modelname    "TTXComputerProducts,Inc."
    Horizsync    31.5    -    60.0
    Vertrefresh    56.0    -    75.0
    Option        "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Monitor2"
    Vendorname    "Unknown"
    Modelname    "TTXComputerProducts,Inc."
    Horizsync    31.5    -    60.0
    Vertrefresh    56.0    -    75.0
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option        "Xinerama"    "1"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option        "Composite"    "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## d2globalinc

> Please help.


I'll take a look at your xorg.conf here in a few minutes and post back any fixes I find.. 

Shane Menshik
D2 Global Inc.
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## MiD-AwE

Thanks, and just a little more info . . . I enabled the cube desktop and it works showing all three screens but even while I rotate the cube I still have the black layer obstructing my view.

----------


## d2globalinc

> Thanks, and just a little more info . . . I enabled the cube desktop and it works showing all three screens but even while I rotate the cube I still have the black layer obstructing my view.


One place to start - 

Try removing this:


```
screen 0
```

from both the videocard0 and videocard2 entries - its not needed for twinview and normally not needed when you name the CRT in a single configuration.

Let me know how that works out!

Thanks,

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## MiD-AwE

Thanks, but no change. Everything is the same as before after I removed 	screen 0 from both the videocard0 and videocard2 entries.

Thanks again for your efforts.

----------


## d2globalinc

Can you give me a screenshot or picture of what its doing? 

Thanks!

----------


## MiD-AwE

The screen shot looks like everything is fine except it's not. Visually the screen looks like the image kai posted in 19 of this thread. 

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...9&postcount=19

I'll attach the screen shot anyway but it doesn't reflect the issue.

[edit] I should mention that kai's image is close to mine except I can faintly see windows and the mouse through the black layer, enough so that I can actually grab windows to drag them into the viewable area.

----------


## MiD-AwE

I use a seperate /home so it stays intact across upgrades. In a previous install I created a seperate x-session for gaming. Do you think that this could be the seperate x-session resting on top? If so do you have any idea of why it would be visible when it's not supposed to be? or am I grasping at straws?

Thanks again.

[edit] I was not sure if this is useful information but I seem unable to logout. When I attempt to logout I only get a blank black screen and never return to the graphical login, for that matter I don't get a prompt either.

----------


## MiD-AwE

Ok, I'm exasperated! I've reinstalled 8.04 and this time I formatted my /home just to ensure that no previous settings could be causing problems. I went back over everything that you said here and followed it to the letter and I get the same result. screen shot looks like my setup should look only it doesn't. I still have the black layer over my right display, and although I can faintly see the desktop through the black layer I appear to have no way that I know of to remove it. 

Some evidence that might help discover the problem:
If I drag a window onto the right screen and back it reappears smeared until I drop it on the center or left screens. also, I don't know if this matters, but the 6100 card "right screen" is built into my mother board. Below is my new cleaner xorg.conf.



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Thu Jun  5 09:27:12 UTC 2008

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "TTXComputerProducts,Inc."
    HorizSync       31.5 - 60.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "TTXComputerProducts,Inc."
    HorizSync       31.5 - 60.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "TTXComputerProducts,Inc."
    HorizSync       31.5 - 60.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7600 GS"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 6100"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    BusID          "PCI:0:5:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-1"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1024+0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

Again thank you for all your help.

BTW - 3D works just fine, if only I could do away with this black layer over my right monitor. I'm attaching a screen shot.

----------


## MiD-AwE

Here is an interesting curiosity that may or may not be related to my issue. CompizConfig Display Settings are set as:

```
1024x768+0+0
1024x768+1024+0
1024x768+2048+0
```

 And, it does not appear that these settings are being respected. If I maximize a window it still spans all three monitors. I still have found no solution or even a clue about the black layer over the left display.

----------


## HiB

Hi everyone,

spend a few days now setting up an three monitor system with these settings:
- one AGP Geforce 6600 GT powering two 19" TFTs (left and middle screen)
- one PCI Quadro 280 PCI (similiar to Geforce FX 5200, shouldn't make a difference) (right screen)

Got compiz and xinerama working, there is just one problem: 
When I'm logging in with kdm, everything is fine. All three TFTs are on. 
I can see the typical blue login screen stretching over all three TFTs. 
I can move my mouse from the left screen over the middle one to the right screen. 

But after i have logged in, the left and the middle screen are showing me my desktop but the right screen remains blue. 

So theres only my Geforce 6600 with twinview working, but moving the compiz cube shows that im running three screens with my taskbar clock on the right edge of my right blue TFT. I can move my mouse to the blue screen and i still see my mouse!

To summarize: 
- Left Screen works
- Middle Screen works
- Right Screen remains as blue as the kdm login screen

Any ideas or suggestions?

My xorg.conf:


```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"de"
	Option		"XkbOptions"	"lv3:ralt_switch"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard0"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT"
	Busid		"PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard1"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"NVIDIA Quadro 280"
	Busid		"PCI:1:8:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"BenQ FP93GX-1"
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"BenQ FP93GX-2"
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen0"
    	Device       	"Videocard0"
	Monitor		"BenQ FP93GX-1"
	DefaultDepth	24
    	Option         	"AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    	Option         	"TwinView" "1"
	
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		1
		Modes		"1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "640x350"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		4
		Modes		"1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "640x350"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		8
		Modes		"1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "640x350"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		15
		Modes		"1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "640x350"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		16
		Modes		"1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "640x350"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		24
		Modes		"1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "640x350"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen1"
    	Device       	"Videocard1"
	Monitor		"BenQ FP93GX-2"
	DefaultDepth	24
    	Option         	"AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
#    	Option         	"TwinView" "1"
	
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		1
		Modes		"1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "640x350"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		4
		Modes		"1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "640x350"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		8
		Modes		"1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "640x350"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		15
		Modes		"1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "640x350"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		16
		Modes		"1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "640x350"
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		24
		Modes		"1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480" "640x350"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
   	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    	Screen      1  "Screen1" 2560 0
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection
```

----------


## d2globalinc

First up - Are you using Ubuntu Hardy?

Second - you are missing some info in your twinview configuration.

What are the resolutions of all 3 monitors from left to right? 

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## HiB

Yes, I'm using (K)Ubuntu Hardy, 8.04. Compiz enabled, xserver-xgl installed.

Twinview Information, I'm not sure what you mean:
Geforce 6600 is in twinview mode, powering 2 TFTs by DVI 
Quadro 280 is not in twinview mode, powering one 1 TFT (btw. that's the one with the remaining blue loginscreen), DVI as well. 

The resolutions are 1280x1024 for every TFT. 

Guess there is a problem with linking the two cards together, hence a problem with xserver-xgl?

I have encountered something interesting if theres a window on the right blue screen maximized (I can only see it by moving my cube around): 
When move my mouse to the borders of the right blue screen (Quadro powered) then the cursor changes to an arrow with a bar, just like I want to change the size of my maximized window.

----------


## d2globalinc

Give it a shot with this and make sure xserver-xgl is installed and enabled (So no disable file under your <home directory>/.config/xserver-xgl/



```
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"de"
	Option		"XkbOptions"	"lv3:ralt_switch"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard0"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT"
	Busid		"PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard1"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"NVIDIA Quadro 280"
	Busid		"PCI:1:8:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"BenQ FP93GX-1"
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"BenQ FP93GX-2"
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen0"
    	Device       	"Videocard0"
	Monitor		"BenQ FP93GX-1"
	DefaultDepth	24
    	Option         	"AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    	Option         	"TwinView" "1"
	Option          "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024+0+0, DFP-1: 1280x1024+1280+0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen1"
    	Device       	"Videocard1"
	Monitor		"BenQ FP93GX-2"
	DefaultDepth	24
    	Option         	"AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    	Option         	"TwinView" "0"
	Option          "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024+0+0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
   	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    	Screen      1  "Screen1" 2560 0
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection
```

Let me know if it works!

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## d2globalinc

OK!

I think I have done it!  I have to test it some more but I'm pretty satisfied with the results.  I have hacked in Xserver-XGL into intrepid and now have this same 6 x 20" LCD (1680x1050) monitor system working with it as well as another 4 x 24" LCD (1920x1200) with all 4 screens rotated vertically.  I'll post some screenshots here and I'll be starting up another thread w/ HOWTO within the next day or 2 and I'll post that link here as well.  The only bugs I've noticed after I got it working is that there is an issue with draggin windows to rotate the cube, and with the free-transformation option of the cube w/ compiz.   However you can still use shortcuts to push windows to other sides of the cube/virtual desktops, so this isn't really a huge deal!  

Stay tuned!

 :Popcorn: 

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## HiB

> Let me know if it works!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Shane Menshik
> D2 GLOBAL INC
> http://www.d2global.com


Unfortunately not, although my xorg.conf is quite shorter now. 

But the problem remains the same, with exactly the same behaviour as described previously. 
Are there some options I have forgotten but need to be checked? 

That I can use my mouse on the right screen means that the computer uses the second card, even when the screen background is still blue. 

And the behaviour of the mouse is also right, it turns to an arrow with a bar when is moved over an area where the borders of an opened windows are. But all I can see is the blue background with the mouse. 

Great job with Intrepid btw.  :Wink:

----------


## d2globalinc

Hmm - Perhaps disabling xserver-xgl - then rebooting - then login and try to use nvidia-settings to make a fresh xorg.conf using xinerama without xserver-xgl.  This should get you to having all 3 monitors working before enabling XGL to enable compiz effects.

If you need assistance in doing the above let me know and I can post the instructions.  To disable xserver-xgl you just need to do the following:

Make the xserver-xgl config directory under your user folder


```
mkdir -p ~/.config/xserver-xgl
```

Then touch / make a file called "disable" to instruct xserver-xgl not to load the next time you login.


```
touch ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable
```

to re-enable xserver-xgl - just remove that file ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable  ( you can leave the directory for later use if you like )

Good luck!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## HiB

I disabled xserver-xgl as described and restarted my xserver. I used nvidia-settings to create a new file and played some hours with it. It actually seems that xserver-xgl (or is it just my incapability?) isn't able to link a Geforce 6600 AGP and a Quadro 280 PCI together since the results still were those described in my previous posts. 

Well, finally I ended up with the original xorg.conf and two cubes: One big cube for my left and my middle screen and a smaller one for my right screen. Though I wanted a big cube for three screens at the beginning, this current solution also has it's advantages. 8 screen, independend windows and so on. 

At last, I want to express my appreciation for your help, d2globalinc, since nobody seems to do it.

For others who want to know my final settings:
xserver-xgl deactivated with the disable file from d2globalinc with following xorg.conf:


```
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Generic Keyboard"
	Driver		"kbd"
	Option		"XkbRules"	"xorg"
	Option		"XkbModel"	"pc105"
	Option		"XkbLayout"	"de"
	Option		"XkbOptions"	"lv3:ralt_switch"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard0"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"NVIDIA GeForce 6600 GT"
	Busid		"PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard1"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"NVIDIA Quadro 280"
	Busid		"PCI:1:8:0"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"BenQ FP93GX-1"
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier	"BenQ FP93GX-2"
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen0"
    	Device       	"Videocard0"
	Monitor		"BenQ FP93GX-1"
	DefaultDepth	24
    	Option         	"AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    	Option         	"TwinView" "1"
	Option          "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024+0+0, DFP-1: 1280x1024+1280+0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen1"
    	Device       	"Videocard1"
	Monitor		"BenQ FP93GX-2"
	DefaultDepth	24
    	Option         	"AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    	Option         	"TwinView" "0"
	Option          "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024+0+0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth		24
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Default Layout"
   	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    	Screen      1  "Screen1" 2560 0
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection
```

----------


## kobyhud

I mentioned earlier in the thread that mixing GPUs often times won't work.  I am going to reiterate that now, I was able to get a 6200 to mix with a 5500 and a 5200 but only with lower resolutions than 1680x1050.  I could not get a 8800gts (g80) to mix with a 9600gso at all.  What would happen was having strange behavior on the furthest right monitor.

----------


## d2globalinc

> I mentioned earlier in the thread that mixing GPUs often times won't work.  I am going to reiterate that now, I was able to get a 6200 to mix with a 5500 and a 5200 but only with lower resolutions than 1680x1050.  I could not get a 8800gts (g80) to mix with a 9600gso at all.  What would happen was having strange behavior on the furthest right monitor.


Yah - mixing and matching always has mixed results.  I have seen this with Windows PC's all the way back to Windows 98 with dual + screens as well.  Then you throw in mixing and matching different types of buses (PCIe, PCI, AGP, etc) and you can get even more issues.  With today's latest motherboards offering multiple PCIe slots - thats the best way to go.  That way you can get the same card for all ports and then you have the best chance of success because you will be using the same spec driver for all. 

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## ussndmac

I have been tinkering with xorg.conf to get the laptop lcd and my external monitor working.

If I boot with the external plugged into the vga port (the laptop is nvidia with vga and hdmi port) I never get to the login screen.

If I boot with the external unplugged it starts normal and I login. Then use the screen res app under System/Screen Res. it sees the monitor and I can move it where I want it and the desktop gets spread accross both the lcd and the monitor.

Is there a way to get it so I can boot to this config?

Regards,
Mac

----------


## ussndmac

Well, after much fooling with xorg.conf I left only the virtual setting and the display setting in.

First time after boot, the external monitor came up off.

I used the System>Preferences>Resolution to turn it on and position it.

After that it boots to dual screen.

The external monitor flickers because of the flourescent lights and its set at 60Hz.

----------


## d2globalinc

*UPDATE! UPDATE! UPDATE! 04/19/2009 - NEW VIDEO OF THIS SYSTEM WITH JAUNTY JACKALOPE, KDE 4.2.2, XGL, AND COMPIZ FUSION EFFECTS POSTED:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhMErNsEoZw

I will be starting a new thread soon with complete HowTO and information!*

 :Guitar: 

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
On Web: http://www.d2global.com
On YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/d2globalinc

----------


## d2globalinc

Before I post my large howto - I had a request for my xorg.conf I'm using in Jaunty with xserver-xgl - here it is - I'll be telling more about this and everything else in the next day:



```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# Custom xorg.conf for multiple gpu configuration.
# Produced by Shane Menshik ( helpme<use at symbol here>d2global<use period here>com )
# http://www.d2global.com or http://www.shanemenshik.com
#
# Created: 04-14-2009
# Version: 1.0
#
# *** THIS FILE MUST BE USED AS AN EXAMPLE! ***
# *** IT WILL NOT WORK WITHOUT MODIFCATION ON A DIFFERENT SYSTEM ***
# *** I KEEP A LOT OF THINGS IN HERE SO I CAN UNCOMMENT THEM TO CHECK SETTINGS - MOST ARE NOT NEEDED OR SET BY DEFAULT
# *** NOT SURE WHAT IF ANYTHING IS USED BY XSERVER-XGL FROM THIS FILE SO I KEEP MOST OF THE OLD METHODS USED IN UBUNTU HARDY IN HERE THAT I CAN
# ***
# *** MORE NOTES:
# ***      * - I DISABLE XINERAMA INFO FROM BEING SENT IN THE SCREEN TWINVIEW CONFIGURATIONS BECAUSE I DONT THINK IT WORKS ANYMORE ANYWAY
# ***          AND I USE THE FAKEXINERAMA PATCHES TO PROVIDE XINERAMA INFORMATION TO THE SYSTEM. "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" "True"
#
# TO RETURN TO DEFAULT xorg.conf RUN THE FOLLOWING COMMAND:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    # THIS AREA OF THE CONFIGURATION FILE SETS UP THE LAYOUT OF THE XSERVER SCREEN PROFILES AND HOW THEY ARE ARRANGED TO EACH OTHER
    Identifier  "Default Layout"
    # SETUP TWINVIEW SCREEN FOR CARD #1
    Screen      0  "Screen 1" 1680 0

    # SETUP TWINVIEW SCREEN FOR CARD #2
    Screen      1  "Screen 2" 0 0

    # SETUP TWINVIEW SCREEN FOR CARD #3
    Screen      2  "Screen 3" 3360 0

    # INCLUDE DEFAULT KEYBOARD AND MOUSE DEVICES - THESE ARE TAKEN CARE OF BY EVDEV LATER ON
    InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    # THE MODULE SECTION PROVIDES AN AREA TO TELL THE XSERVER WHAT METHODS WE WANT TO USE WITH THE DEVICES IN THE SYSTEM
    # ATTEMPT TO DISABLE DRI2 - WHICH IT SHOWS IN THE LOG IS ENABLED ANYWAY - THIS WAS ADDED BY ENVYNG SO I KEEP IT HERE FOR NOW
    # IT SHOULD BE NOTED THAT WHEN THIS OPTION IS INCLUDED IN THE DEFAULT CONF FILE CREATED BY ENVYNG THAT NVIDIA-SETTINGS WILL ERROR
    # BECAUSE IT DOES NOT UNDERSTAND IT!  IT SHOULD BE REMOVED BEFORE USING THE NVIDIA-SETTINGS CONFIGURATION UTILITY!
    Disable	"dri2"
    # THESE ALL SHOW UP AS LOADED BY DEFAULT BUT I KEEP THEM IN HERE ANYWAY FOR NOW
    Load        "dbe"
    Load	"dri"
    Load        "extmod"
    Load        "glx"
    Load        "record"
    Load        "fbdevhw"
    Load	"vbe"
    # THINGS THE NVIDIA KERNEL DRIVER TAKES CARE OF
    #Load	   "int10"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    # path to defoma fonts - I KEEP THESE IN HERE TO PREVENT COMPAT ISSUES - MAY NOT BE NEEDED
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    FontPath	"/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    # ENABLE OLDSTYLE XINERAMA TO COMBINE ALL SCREENS SET IN SERVERLAYOUT INTO ONE DESKTOP
    # THIS IS THE OLD METHOD OF DOING THINGS BUT IS THE ONLY WAY TO COMBINE SCREENS THAT ARE ON TWO DIFFERENT
    # GRAPHICS CARDS INTO ONE LARGE DESKTOP AT THIS TIME.  XRANDR METHODS WILL HOPEFULLY REPLACE THIS SOON?
    # ONCE THIS IS ENABLED - COMPOSITE IS DISABLED IN THE MAIN ROOT XSERVER.  WHICH IS WHY WE HAVE TO GO THROUGH
    # THE MESS OF USING / HACKING XSERVER-XGL TO WORK WITH THE LATEST RELEASES OF UBUNTU (INTREPID, JAUNTY).
    Option	"Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # SETUP THE MAIN KEYBOARD - DUE TO CHANGES IN THE XSERVER/XORG - WE NOW USE THE EVDEV DRIVER HERE
    # I HAVE A LOGITECH G15 KEYBOARD SO THE REST IS CONFIG INFO FOR THAT
    Identifier  "Keyboard0"
    Driver      "evdev"
    Option      "XkbRules" "evdev"
    Option	"XkbModel" "logitech_g15"
    Option      "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # SETUP THE MAIN MOUSE - I KEEP THIS IN HERE TO PREVENT COMPAT ISSUES - MAY BE NEEDED BY XSERVER-XGL?
    # I HAVE A LOGITECH G9 LASER MOUSE
    Identifier 	"Mouse0"
    Driver    	"mouse"
    Option     	"Protocol" "auto"
    Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    # MONITOR PROFILE INFORMATION FOR TWINVIEW SCREEN 1
    # TWINVIEW BY DEFAULT WILL USE THE SAME MONITOR PROFILE FOR BOTH PORTS ON THE GRAPHICS CARD
    # THIS CAN BE CHANGED USING NVIDIA OPTIONS IN THE SCREEN SETUP OF THIS CONFIG FILE - BUT ALL MY MONITORS ARE THE SAME SO
    # I DO NOT USE IT AND HAVE NOT TESTED IT.
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor 1"
    VendorName     "Dell"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option	   "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    # MONITOR PROFILE INFORMATION FOR TWINVIEW SCREEN 2
    # TWINVIEW BY DEFAULT WILL USE THE SAME MONITOR PROFILE FOR BOTH PORTS ON THE GRAPHICS CARD
    # THIS CAN BE CHANGED USING NVIDIA OPTIONS IN THE SCREEN SETUP OF THIS CONFIG FILE - BUT ALL MY MONITORS ARE THE SAME SO
    # I DO NOT USE IT AND HAVE NOT TESTED IT.
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor 2"
    VendorName     "Dell"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option	   "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    # MONITOR PROFILE INFORMATION FOR TWINVIEW SCREEN 3
    # TWINVIEW BY DEFAULT WILL USE THE SAME MONITOR PROFILE FOR BOTH PORTS ON THE GRAPHICS CARD
    # THIS CAN BE CHANGED USING NVIDIA OPTIONS IN THE SCREEN SETUP OF THIS CONFIG FILE - BUT ALL MY MONITORS ARE THE SAME SO
    # I DO NOT USE IT AND HAVE NOT TESTED IT.
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor 3"
    VendorName     "Dell"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option	   "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    # THIS IS THE DEVICE CONFIGURATION PROFILE FOR GRAPHICS CARD #1 - THE PRIMARY GRAPHICS CARD BECAUSE ITS FIRST AND THE LOWEST PCI BUSID (I THINK THATS WHY)
    # I HAVE 3 GEFORCE 8800 GTX PCIe CARDS IN THIS SYSTEM - ALL IDENTICAL - SO ALL THREE DEVICE CONFIGURATION PROFILES ARE THE SAME WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE
    # BusID OPTION.  THE BusID OPTION POINTS TO THE INDIVIDUAL GRAPHICS CARD'S PCI BusID.  THE IDENTIFIER ALSO CONTAINS THE CARD NUMBER (ie. 1, 2, or 3)
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device 1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"
    Option 	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "False"
    Option	   "BackingStore" "True"
    Option	   "DamageEvents" "True"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "False"
    Option	   "UseCompositeWrapper" "False"
#    Option 	   "InitializeWindowBackingPixmaps" "False" - NO CHANGE
#    Option	   "AllowSHMPixmaps" "True" - NO EFFECT - SUPPOSED TO DEGRADE PERFORMANCE
#    Option 	   "PixmapCacheSize" "134217728" - NO CHANGE
#    Option	   "AllowIndirectPixmaps" "True" - SET BY DEFAULT
#    Option 	   "UseEvents" "False" - SET BY DEFAULT
#    Option	   "NoRenderExtension" "False" - SET BY DEFAULT
#    Option	   "NoFlip" "True" - NO CHANGE
#    Option	   "TripleBuffer" "True" - PERFORMANCE DEGRADE?
#    Option 	   "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True" - NO EFFECT - SHOWS UP IN LOG BUT DO NOT SEE DIFF.
#    Option	   "XvmcUsesTextures" "True" - CAUSED ICONS TO NOT SHOW UP UNTIL MOUSEOVER
#    Option	   "MultisampleCompatibility" "True" - NO EFFECT - SUPPOSED TO BE FOR CORRECT OPERATION OF SoftImage XSI
#    Option	   "UseInt10Module" "True" - CAUSES VIDEO CARD BIOS TO RESET / RELOAD AND X WILL NOT LOAD
#    Option	   "UseEdidFreqs" "False"
#    Option	   "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP, DFP"
#    Option	   "SWCursor" "on" - WHEN ENABLED THE MOUSE CURSOR GETS DISTORTED
#    Option	   "HWCursor" "off" - WHEN DISABLED THE SWCURSOR IS USED AND MOUSE GETS DISTORTED
#    Option	   "CursorShadow" "off"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    # THIS IS THE DEVICE CONFIGURATION PROFILE FOR GRAPHICS CARD #2
    # I HAVE 3 GEFORCE 8800 GTX PCIe CARDS IN THIS SYSTEM - ALL IDENTICAL - SO ALL THREE DEVICE CONFIGURATION PROFILES ARE THE SAME WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE
    # BusID OPTION.  THE BusID OPTION POINTS TO THE INDIVIDUAL GRAPHICS CARD'S PCI BusID.  THE IDENTIFIER ALSO CONTAINS THE CARD NUMBER (ie. 1, 2, or 3)
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device 2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"
    Option 	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "False"
    Option	   "BackingStore" "True"
    Option	   "DamageEvents" "True"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "False"
    Option	   "UseCompositeWrapper" "False"
#    Option 	   "InitializeWindowBackingPixmaps" "False" - NO CHANGE
#    Option	   "AllowSHMPixmaps" "True" - NO EFFECT - SUPPOSED TO DEGRADE PERFORMANCE
#    Option 	   "PixmapCacheSize" "134217728" - NO CHANGE
#    Option	   "AllowIndirectPixmaps" "True" - SET BY DEFAULT
#    Option 	   "UseEvents" "False" - SET BY DEFAULT
#    Option	   "NoRenderExtension" "False" - SET BY DEFAULT
#    Option	   "NoFlip" "True" - NO CHANGE
#    Option	   "TripleBuffer" "True" - PERFORMANCE DEGRADE?
#    Option 	   "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True" - NO EFFECT - SHOWS UP IN LOG BUT DO NOT SEE DIFF.
#    Option	   "XvmcUsesTextures" "True" - CAUSED ICONS TO NOT SHOW UP UNTIL MOUSEOVER
#    Option	   "MultisampleCompatibility" "True" - NO EFFECT - SUPPOSED TO BE FOR CORRECT OPERATION OF SoftImage XSI
#    Option	   "UseInt10Module" "True" - CAUSES VIDEO CARD BIOS TO RESET / RELOAD AND X WILL NOT LOAD
#    Option	   "UseEdidFreqs" "False"
#    Option	   "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP, DFP"
#    Option	   "SWCursor" "on" - WHEN ENABLED THE MOUSE CURSOR GETS DISTORTED
#    Option	   "HWCursor" "off" - WHEN DISABLED THE SWCURSOR IS USED AND MOUSE GETS DISTORTED
#    Option	   "CursorShadow" "off"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    # THIS IS THE DEVICE CONFIGURATION PROFILE FOR GRAPHICS CARD #3
    # I HAVE 3 GEFORCE 8800 GTX PCIe CARDS IN THIS SYSTEM - ALL IDENTICAL - SO ALL THREE DEVICE CONFIGURATION PROFILES ARE THE SAME WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE
    # BusID OPTION.  THE BusID OPTION POINTS TO THE INDIVIDUAL GRAPHICS CARD'S PCI BusID.  THE IDENTIFIER ALSO CONTAINS THE CARD NUMBER (ie. 1, 2, or 3)
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device 3"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    BusID          "PCI:7:0:0"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"
    Option 	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "False"
    Option	   "BackingStore" "True"
    Option	   "DamageEvents" "True"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "False"
    Option	   "UseCompositeWrapper" "False"
#    Option 	   "InitializeWindowBackingPixmaps" "False" - NO CHANGE
#    Option	   "AllowSHMPixmaps" "True" - NO EFFECT - SUPPOSED TO DEGRADE PERFORMANCE
#    Option 	   "PixmapCacheSize" "134217728" - NO CHANGE
#    Option	   "AllowIndirectPixmaps" "True" - SET BY DEFAULT
#    Option 	   "UseEvents" "False" - SET BY DEFAULT
#    Option	   "NoRenderExtension" "False" - SET BY DEFAULT
#    Option	   "NoFlip" "True" - NO CHANGE
#    Option	   "TripleBuffer" "True" - PERFORMANCE DEGRADE?
#    Option 	   "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True" - NO EFFECT - SHOWS UP IN LOG BUT DO NOT SEE DIFF.
#    Option	   "XvmcUsesTextures" "True" - CAUSED ICONS TO NOT SHOW UP UNTIL MOUSEOVER
#    Option	   "MultisampleCompatibility" "True" - NO EFFECT - SUPPOSED TO BE FOR CORRECT OPERATION OF SoftImage XSI
#    Option	   "UseInt10Module" "True" - CAUSES VIDEO CARD BIOS TO RESET / RELOAD AND X WILL NOT LOAD
#    Option	   "UseEdidFreqs" "False"
#    Option	   "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP, DFP"
#    Option	   "SWCursor" "on" - WHEN ENABLED THE MOUSE CURSOR GETS DISTORTED
#    Option	   "HWCursor" "off" - WHEN DISABLED THE SWCURSOR IS USED AND MOUSE GETS DISTORTED
#    Option	   "CursorShadow" "off"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    # THIS IS THE XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE TO SETUP AN XSCREEN ON A SINGLE GRAPHICS CARD
    # EACH XSCREEN PROFILE IS JOINED TOGETHER USING XINERAMA TO FORM A SINGLE LARGE DESKTOP
    # THIS XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE USES BOTH PORTS ON A SIGNLE NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD TOGETHER
    # UNDER NVIDIA'S TWINVIEW.  WHEN COMBINED USING TWINVIEW THE XSERVER SEES BOTH PORTS / MONITORS AS
    # A SINGLE SCREEN / DISPLAY.  ITS USED HERE BECAUSE IT SEEMS TO BE THE WAY TO USE BOTH PORTS
    # ON AN NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD TO GET THE BEST PERFORMANCE.  THERE IS AN XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE
    # FOR EACH GRAPHICS CARD IN THE SYSTEM.
    Identifier     "Screen 1"
    Device         "Configured Video Device 1"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor 1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option	   "TwinView" "1"
    Option	   "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" "True"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050 +0+0"
#    Option	   "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +0+0" # - I USE THIS TO SWTICH TO A SINGLE MONITOR SETUP SOMETIMES TO CHECK CONFIGURATIONS - NOT NEEDED
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    # THIS IS THE XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE TO SETUP AN XSCREEN ON A SINGLE GRAPHICS CARD
    # EACH XSCREEN PROFILE IS JOINED TOGETHER USING XINERAMA TO FORM A SINGLE LARGE DESKTOP
    # THIS XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE USES BOTH PORTS ON A SIGNLE NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD TOGETHER
    # UNDER NVIDIA'S TWINVIEW.  WHEN COMBINED USING TWINVIEW THE XSERVER SEES BOTH PORTS / MONITORS AS
    # A SINGLE SCREEN / DISPLAY.  ITS USED HERE BECAUSE IT SEEMS TO BE THE WAY TO USE BOTH PORTS
    # ON AN NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD TO GET THE BEST PERFORMANCE.  THERE IS AN XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE
    # FOR EACH GRAPHICS CARD IN THE SYSTEM.
    Identifier     "Screen 2"
    Device         "Configured Video Device 2"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor 2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option	   "TwinView" "1"
    Option	   "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" "True"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050 +0+0"
#    Option	   "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +0+0" # - I USE THIS TO SWTICH TO A SINGLE MONITOR SETUP SOMETIMES TO CHECK CONFIGURATIONS - NOT NEEDED
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    # THIS IS THE XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE TO SETUP AN XSCREEN ON A SINGLE GRAPHICS CARD
    # EACH XSCREEN PROFILE IS JOINED TOGETHER USING XINERAMA TO FORM A SINGLE LARGE DESKTOP
    # THIS XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE USES BOTH PORTS ON A SIGNLE NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD TOGETHER
    # UNDER NVIDIA'S TWINVIEW.  WHEN COMBINED USING TWINVIEW THE XSERVER SEES BOTH PORTS / MONITORS AS
    # A SINGLE SCREEN / DISPLAY.  ITS USED HERE BECAUSE IT SEEMS TO BE THE WAY TO USE BOTH PORTS
    # ON AN NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD TO GET THE BEST PERFORMANCE.  THERE IS AN XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE
    # FOR EACH GRAPHICS CARD IN THE SYSTEM.
    Identifier     "Screen 3"
    Device         "Configured Video Device 3"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor 3"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option	   "TwinView" "1"
    Option	   "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" "True"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050 +0+0"
#    Option	   "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +0+0" # - I USE THIS TO SWTICH TO A SINGLE MONITOR SETUP SOMETIMES TO CHECK CONFIGURATIONS - NOT NEEDED
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    # HERE WE SET THE COMPOSITE EXTENSION TO BE ENABLED ON THE MAIN XSERVER.  THE LOG FILE SHOWS IT ENABLED - HOWEVER THE NVIDIA DRIVER SEEMS TO DISABLE IT
    # OR MAKE IT INACTIVE WHEN THE XINERAMA EXTENSION SET IN THE SERVERFLAGS SECTION IS ENABLED (WHICH IS REQUIRED TO COMBINE THE SCREENS CONFIGURED ON INDIVIDUAL
    # GRAPHICS CARDS - HENCE THE NEED FOR XSERVER-XGL TO LOAD ON TOP OF THIS CONFIGURATION TO PROVIDE COMPOSITE AND OPENGL - WHICH IS NEEDED FOR COMPIZ-FUSION
    # I HAVE SET THIS TO Disable - THE CONFIGURATION WORKS BECAUSE xserver-xgl TAKES CARE OF THE COMPOSITE EXTENSION AND THE NVIDIA DRIVERS PROVIDE THE OPENGL ACCELERATION
    Option         "Composite" "Disable"
EndSection
```

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
web: http://www.d2global.com
YouTube: http://youtube.com/d2globalinc

----------


## luk.sa

This how to is great! thanks to this I've managed to configure ubuntu 9.04 on my NVIDIA Quadro NVS 440 with 4 monitors...well almost! I got all of them working, I can drag windows across but between the middle two there is like a delimiter: when I move the mouse betweeb the 2nd and the 3rd a copy of the mouse pointer stays in both monitor, one inactive and one active I can move. Also when I maximize windows it displays only for the twins (the maximized window is visible only on one couple of monitors either the right ones or the left ones). And most importantly Compiz doesn't work  :Sad: 
Once you post the how to for 9.04 with xserver-xgl I'll try again. I really have to get them working properly!

----------


## d2globalinc

Your going to be in luck! - I'm putting together a howto and update script system that will enable you to install xserver-xgl w/ composite & compiz effects, fix the window maximize issue with xinerama, enable KDE4 (optional) and more.. The only issue that is not resolved is the mouse cursor issue (leaving an inactive one and active one, etc..) - that bug report is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/357901 - please post your issue there as well so it gets the attention it needs!

I should have this script setup and howto finished later today - Working on it right this minute..

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## luk.sa

> I should have this script setup and howto finished later today - Working on it right this minute..


I don't know what to say! Thank you!
I'm working this night until 7 am tomorrow and I'm going to test everything as soon as you release the script. Regarding the mouse issue i will post for sure a bug report because i want that working perfectly. It's a kind of project I'm doing and my aim is to replace windows with ubuntu in few corporate PCs. but we have 20 workstations with 4 monitors thus...

Thanks,
Luca

----------


## d2globalinc

I've been working on a scripting system with GUI that will help make it easier for 2+ GPU multi-monitor systems in Jaunty.. It will also offer many other fixes and hacks that we think help make Ubuntu easier to transition to for some of our Windows clients.  We will be releasing this under open-source for all - It hopefully will be ready later today / tonight.. We will post the release information here in the forums, and link to the new thread from this thread.

Stay tuned!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

 :Popcorn:

----------


## Abremel

This looks awesome!!! Can't wait for the howto... maybe ill finally be able to get my triple monitor setup working with my two nvidia cards... been messing with this for a couple days now to no avail... looking forward to your howto!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Abremel

we still going to get the howto and scripts sometime tonight?  :Smile:   :Very Happy:

----------


## d2globalinc

> This looks awesome!!! Can't wait for the howto... maybe ill finally be able to get my triple monitor setup working with my two nvidia cards... been messing with this for a couple days now to no avail... looking forward to your howto!!!


Still working out the bugs - this extra work will help eliminate some of the questions and issues, making it easier for everyone.. Still shooting for tonight.

- Shane

----------


## Abremel

Still workin? or should i goto bed and check tomorrow? hahaha

----------


## d2globalinc

> Still workin? or should i goto bed and check tomorrow? hahaha


At it again - This is wrapped into the customizer system we are working on - so it's getting all my attention.. I'll post when I have updates.. We just added another feature which allows the customizer to update the new notifications so they can show up on the bottom of the screen above a panel (which is our default) or at the top of the screen (which is ubuntu's default).

More to come...

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## Abremel

Thanks for the update!

----------


## perrti-y02

Not really significant and I'm not sure if anyone has asked but, how much? £$£$££$$£$$£$£$£$£$£$£?

----------


## Abremel

> Not really significant and I'm not sure if anyone has asked but, how much? £$£$££$$£$$£$£$£$£$£$£?


I think this should answer your question - from the previous page in one of d2g's posts...




> We will be releasing this under open-source for all

----------


## perrti-y02

I was actually referring to the hardware costs. It may well be in there somewhere but I'm not sure I have the time to trawl through 350 posts.

----------


## Abremel

ah... well in that case... yeah... i haven't seen it in there... but with 3 8800gtx's... damn that can't be cheap.... rofl

----------


## SLI-X

Dappa Setup mate a must have for any computer enthusiast. I'm a noob at Linux for about 6 months now i still dual boot with Ubuntu 9.04 64bit and windows XP pro 32bit.

i'm having problems with my tripple monitor setup i have 3 monitors running from just 1 card EVGA Nvidia GTX 295

2 are on the DVI with the adaptors for DVI to AGP convertors and 1 monitors on HDMI

My 2 DVI monitors work perfectly with compiz and i can drag from one to the other BUT my third monitor on the HDMI connector i get no image (Blank screen) when i move my mouse acros the screens HDMI being in the middle 

Monitor   Monitor   Monitor
  DVI        HDMI        DVI

It moves across perfectly as i can see that the mouse has moved the distance that it should if the center one was displaying, but i see no display on the center monitor the 2 on the DVI connectors on the grahpics card are set to Twin vew and the the center (HDMI) is set to the other one (X view i think)

any idea why this is????

thanks in advance. 
 :Capital Razz: 

ps: how much did your setup cost???

and have you heard of this company for multi monitor stands and if so are they any good???   www.2iq.co.uk

----------


## MikeBrown

This is definitely getting filed in my "not really necessary but cool as hell!" file. 

So yeah, you rock dude. 

+10

----------


## zippy_uk_2001

soooooo nice!

Wonder if I can get budget approval to divert some mortgage money to get some more monitors - uhmmm, may need to work on that one  :Smile:

----------


## Abremel

Any chance of a work in progress getting posted?  :Capital Razz:  lol

----------


## Almighty

I'm waiting too. I need to get the last of my three monitors to play nicely.

----------


## Abremel

d2g... you still out there man? really eager to see how you did this... anything you could give us so far would be awesome...

----------


## Almighty

OK so, I cannot figure out how to combine the output of my two video cards. Twinview on one of my video cards combines 2 of my monitors into one desktop easily and like a champ. My other video card only has one monitor so it's running it's own xserver. I cannot for the life of me get it to work well with the others. I'm going to assume I'm missing something with the Xsessions script? I'm lost  :Sad:

----------


## d2globalinc

I'm creating the .deb installation now for the base patch and modification system that will be used to easiliy configure these multiple monitor systems as well as many many more options / features.. I'll post the deb file once its ready once installed the patch and modification system can be run at anytime and auto-updates with the latest version.. So it will add the base multi-monitor module as soon as I've finished it.. I'll be updating all of this soon - right here -

Thanks,

Shane Menshik
D2 Global Inc.
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## bpedman

Wow, just got an extra nvidia video card today and installed jaunty...was trying to figure out how to get 3 monitors working and this is beautiful....i cannot WAIT to get that script you are working on.

You are awesome! Thanks for figuring out all this stuff

I hope I can get this to work with a GeForce 8600 GT and GeForce FX 5200...right now I have twinview working on the 8600 and a seperate x screen on the 5200...is it bad if I can't even get xinerama to work across the 3 monitors?

----------


## d2globalinc

> I hope I can get this to work with a GeForce 8600 GT and GeForce FX 5200...right now I have twinview working on the 8600 and a seperate x screen on the 5200...is it bad if I can't even get xinerama to work across the 3 monitors?


I have my doubts about the FX5200 working with the 8600 - I think they use different drivers and I'm thinking they will not work together to give hardware accelerated openGL.. But it can't hurt to try!

I'll post the announcement of the customizer in this forum soon - 

Still at it - and ready to be done  :Wink: 

- Shane

----------


## Sojurner

Cant wait to have this.. I just upgraded to Jaunty and am running into a few new problems which willb e covered in the how too.. like the multi cursors on seperate X sessions...

----------


## d2globalinc

> Cant wait to have this.. I just upgraded to Jaunty and am running into a few new problems which willb e covered in the how too.. like the multi cursors on seperate X sessions...


If this is the issue that happens when you drag the mouse from one monitor to the next and a static image of the mouse cursor remains on the monitor you transitioned from - that issue is a bug and there is no fix for it at this time.  See this bug report and file with it so your added to the notification list - https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/357901

I forget about it for the most part now - so not a major issue - but prob the one that I'd like to see fixed first.. 

As for other issues, there are some minor ones with system tray icons, but nothing too bad.. I'll be starting a new thread with this and will keep track of all related bugs in the main thread.

- for those of you wondering - I'm still here working on this software - and its coming along good!  There were some GUI / usability issues which were resolved, so I'm just cracking out the modules now that apply the patches, software installs, etc - 

Soon! - I'll post here first when its ready!


Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## no_angst

> I'm creating the .deb installation now for the base patch and modification system that will be used to easiliy configure these multiple monitor systems as well as many many more options / features.. I'll post the deb file once its ready once installed the patch and modification system can be run at anytime and auto-updates with the latest version.. So it will add the base multi-monitor module as soon as I've finished it.. I'll be updating all of this soon - right here -
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shane Menshik
> D2 Global Inc.
> http://www.d2global.com



You are my FREAKIN HERO man!  You don't know how long I've wanted this.  I have a 3rd monitor just sitting on my desk that I plug in to my laptop occasionally instead of using it for a 3-monitor setup, because I can't live without my cube and wobbly windows, and Twinview just does not want to play with three monitors.  Last year they (work) asked me if I wanted another monitor and I looked over at my blank 3rd one and said "pffft.  For what?"  A coworker has 6 monitors going with Xinerama, and it's cool, but no Compiz, so for me it's a no-go.
Even if you could just post your xorg.conf file and the name of the patch or whatever I would be way indebted.

This is the slickest, sickest, most awesome system I've seen.  You rock man.  
 :Guitar:

----------


## d2globalinc

> Even if you could just post your xorg.conf file and the name of the patch or whatever I would be way indebted.
> 
> This is the slickest, sickest, most awesome system I've seen.  You rock man.


I would post the xorg.conf, but that alone won't get you to the promise land. (In fact its almost identical to the ones I've posted in here for Hardy with some minor changes)  There are several things that need to be done to make this work on Jaunty.  Then there are also several other tweaks that make it the experience we all want.  On top of that I've switched to using KDE full-time and there are even more fixes / adjustments / tweaks there.. (Gnome users don't worry - I'm still testing everything on that as well)  In order to make this the best experience possible for everyone, make it easy, and not explain / examine / tweak a ton of different setups - I decided to build a set of modules for our soon to be released to the open-source community D2-Customizer for ubuntu.. By doing it this way, everyone will have a uniform method to achieve the same goal - and when patches, updates, tweaks are needed, we can all work together to roll those out.. I'm very excited about what this is going to allow us to do (as a community)!  Just hang in there! It wont be much longer - the skeleton is complete, we are just adding some muscle.

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## vegasdaemon

Update?  I just purchased a 3rd monitor with a 250gts.  I have a 8800 card powering 2 monitors right now.  The 250gts is powering the monitor in the middle.

I used nvidia-settings to set it all up with xinerama.  It works, but no compiz.  Looking forward to the package to stream-line this badboy!

----------


## d2globalinc

> Update?


The latest news - This is not the official launch / download announcement, but it gives you all a sense of where this is going.

We have completed the shell of our "D2-Customizer" application, we are now in the process of developing the modules for it that are used to do the actual configuration and setup work - We will announce here as soon as its ready!  I'm working on the multi-monitor modules first - so as soon as those are ready I'll release!  The application has a built-in download/installer that will download the latest version w/ modules when a new one is detected.

Here is the latest description / information: 

*Description:* A patch and modification system for Ubuntu
*Extended Description:* D2-Customizer is a tool used to configure Ubuntu with pre-defined configurations and software.  Modules are used to install, configure, and tweak software for Ubuntu.  The goal of this project is to provide the foundation to easily customize Ubuntu into an OS for everyone.  Open-Source has provided us with the tools to make an experience with Ubuntu more enjoyable than any other OS available.  However - default settings, unfamiliar interfaces, and missing software prevent this from happening on the first boot (out-of-the-box or OOTB).  It is goal of the developers of this platform to mold Ubuntu into an OS that Windows, Mac, and other Linux users can easily transition into on a massive scale.  This .deb file installs the installer script which downloads and installs the latest version.

Installation will be easy - Download a small (less that 1 megabyte) .deb package - open it - click OK - and it will auto-download the latest version w/ default modules.

For those wanting to know more:  (I will be releasing this under an open-source license so others may contribute and modify the way they see fit)

I built the Application using nothing more than BASH (scripting language) and Zenity (for GUI display elements).  I wanted to keep it simple so anyone with BASH experience could make modules or modify the source to meet their needs.  If you can write a BASH script, you can write a module to install, tweak, configure anything you want.  The goal here is to let users who make or obtain HowTO's, easily use this environment to make a module so they can re-install / automate the HowTO into an easy to use GUI / automated system.

So in the end I want it to work like this... #1 you or a new user to ubuntu downloads the latest LiveCD from Ubuntu's website.  #2 you install it - #3 - on first boot you obtain the D2-Customizer (download, on a flash drive, cd, whatever) - #4 - run the customizer.  #5 import a previous module / configuration selection, or use the default provided... Done.. you now have Ubuntu the way you want it.. Firefox add-ons, nvidia drivers, multimonitor configuration, tweaks, etc.. 

I've made my own LiveCD/DVD's for awhile now, and with every new release of ubuntu I end up having to go through an extensive walkthrough / howto I've written to re-configure it just the way I like it.. With this system, I just install the D2-Customizer then click OK, about 2 times.. and let it do the work for me.. - then i can make a new liveDVD, Flash drive setup, etc from that if I would like.. 

Anyway - thats whats going on!  I'll post as soon as its ready! The multiple monitors modules are something unique and combine a lot of different fixes and tweaks to get Ubuntu to do what you want!

Thanks!

Shane Menshik
D2 Global Inc.
http://www.d2global.com

p.s. here is the example modules README file - there is even more documentation in the module.conf file - I've tried to document EVERYTHING so others will be able to pickup on how it works very quick.. :



```
# THIS IS A MODULE FOR THE D2-CUSTOMIZER PATCH AND MODIFICATION SYSTEM

# PLEASE NOTE:
# Default modules will be overwritten when a new version / update is made available for the D2-CUSTOMIZER!
# If you wish to add or customize your own modules, add or copy them to the /d2customizer/private-modules folder which will not be touched during updates.

Every module must contain the following structure:

Directory/Filename              - DESCRIPTION -
======================================================================================================
<MODULE>/LICENSE                - Software license information for the module. ( BY DEFAULT LINKED TO modules/LICENSE )
<MODULE>/README                 - This README file. ( BY DEFAULT LINKED TO modules/README )
<MODULE>/conf/                  - Location to store all configuration files for the module.
<MODULE>/conf/module.conf       - This is the main configuration file for the module, containing default variable options and module description read in by D2-CUSTOMIZER.
<MODULE>/conf/uninstall.dat     - When this file is available it contains information used to uninstall the module from the system.
<MODULE>/bin/                   - Location to store all binary files, including scripts for the module.
<MODULE>/bin/setup              - An example module primary setup binary script.
<MODULE>/bin/commonvars         - Common variables for all D2-CUSTOMIZER scripts.  ( BY DEFAULT LINKED TO ../../../bin/commonvars )
<MODULE>/bin/upscript           - Script run if D2_UPSCRIPT is set to true in <MODULE>/conf/module.conf (SCRIPT IS RUN AS ROOT)
<MODULE>/bin/downscript         - Script run if D2_DOWNSCRIPT is set to true in <MODULE>/conf/module.conf (SCRIPT IS RUN AS ROOT)
<MODULE>/bin/loginscript        - Script run if D2_LOGINSCRIPT is set to true in <MODULE>/conf/module.conf (SCRIPT IS RUN AS ROOT)
<MODULE>/bin/logoutscript       - Script run if D2_LOGOUTSCRIPT is set to true in <MODULE>/conf/module.conf (SCRIPT IS RUN AS ROOT)
<MODULE>/bin/loginuser          - Script run if D2_LOGINUSER is set to true in <MODULE>/conf/module.conf (SCRIPT IS RUN AS USER)
<MODULE>/bin/logoutuser         - Script run if D2_LOGOUTUSER is set to true in <MODULE>/conf/module.conf (SCRIPT IS RUN AS USER)
<MODULE>/data/                  - Location to store additional data files for the modules such as graphics, tar's, etc.
<MODULE>/data/applinks/         - Location to store application .desktop files which can be linked to in /usr/share/applications
<MODULE>/data/icons/            - Location to store additional icons for the module.
<MODULE>/data/icons/default.png - This is the default icon for use with the module.  ( BY DEFAULT LINKED TO ../../../../data/icons/default.png )
<MODULE>/data/tmp/              - Location where the module will download any additional resources if necessary (Such as source code, etc).
<MODULE>/logs/                  - Location to store logs if available for the module.
<MODULE>/archive/               - Location to store backups of changed files, old versions, etc.

If you wish to have a module added to the default list of modules that come with D2-CUSTOMIZER - please contact Shane Menshik at < its in the README >
```

----------


## vegasdaemon

Thanks for the update.  I, for one, welcome our new module overlords.  I'll be more than happy to install/test your system and write sample modules.

As for jaunty.  I've installed the xserver-xgl from the deb you mentioned earlier the the thread.  However, it won't start up.  normal xserver runs instead.  I've verified the startup is in /etc/X11/Xsession.d, but it always appears that normal x starts up.  Now, I haven't changed anything other than that.  Do I need to do anything to the xorg.conf file to make sure xgl starts?  I was thinking disabling xinerama would help do that?  Any other tips while we wait for your groovy package?  Also, anything I can do to help your development efforts?  (Software dev here)

----------


## d2globalinc

> Thanks for the update.  I, for one, welcome our new module overlords.  I'll be more than happy to install/test your system and write sample modules.
> 
> As for jaunty.  I've installed the xserver-xgl from the deb you mentioned earlier the the thread.


Ah - you discovered issue #1 with xserver-xgl - it wont run on jaunty by default.. I'll give you this quick hint - then your on your own until the customizer deal is ready  :Capital Razz:  - leave everything as you had it - once xserver-xgl is installed - you will need to edit the /usr/share/xserver-xgl/Xgl-session file - there is a detection method in there that no longer works for nvidia cards .. well instead why not just use mine  :Wink:  - here is my complete Xgl-session file - copy and paste this and save it as your /usr/share/xserver-xgl/Xgl-session file - (backup the original first just to be safe!)



```
#!/bin/sh
#
# Xgl Wrapper
# - Do some sanity checks, work out what acceleration options to pass to
#   Xgl, add Xgl's cookie to xauth, then set DISPLAY and run the command
#   passed from the command line.
#
# Based on:
#  Compiz Manager
#    Copyright (c) 2007 Kristian Lyngstøl <kristian@bohemians.org>
#    Addons by Treviño (3v1n0) <trevi55@gmail.com>
#
# This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify
# it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
# the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or
# (at your option) any later version.
#
# This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
# but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
# MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
# GNU General Public License for more details.
#
#
# You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
# along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software
# Foundation, Inc., 51 Franklin St, Fifth Floor, Boston, MA  02110-1301  USA
#

XGL_BLACKLIST="nv vga vesa vmware savage radeonhd"

XGL_NV_ACCEL_OPTS="-accel xv:fbo -accel glx:pbuffer"
XGL_OTHER_ACCEL_OPTS="-accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer"

XGL_VERBOSE="yes"

# (Temporary) Wrapper to clean up after Xgl
XGL_WRAPPER="/usr/share/xserver-xgl/Xgl-lockfile-wrapper"

# Echos the arguments if verbose
verbose()
{
	if [ "x$XGL_VERBOSE" = "xyes" ]; then
		echo -n "$*"
	fi
}

usage()
{
    echo "Usage: $0 XglDisplay [Xgl options] [--execute command [argument [...]]]" >&2
}

# Check for existence if NV-GLX
check_nvidia()
{
	verbose "Checking for nVidia: "
	if xdpyinfo | grep -q NV-GLX ; then
		verbose "present. \n"
		return 0;
	else
		verbose "not present. \n"
		return 1;
	fi
}

# check driver blacklist
running_under_blacklisted_driver()
{
    LOG=$(xset q|grep "Log file"|awk '{print $3}')
    if [ -z "$LOG" ];then
	verbose "AIEEEEH, no Log file found \n"
	verbose "$(xset q) \n"
	return 1
    fi
    for DRV in ${XGL_BLACKLIST}; do
	if egrep -q "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/+${DRV}_drv\.so" $LOG &&
	   ! egrep -q "Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/+${DRV}_drv\.so" $LOG; 
	then
	    verbose "Blacklisted '$DRV' driver is in use \n"
	    return 1
	fi
    done
    return 1
}

# Find an unused DISPLAY by searching the lockfiles
find_free_display()
{
    if [ ! -f /tmp/.X$1-lock ] ; then
	return $1
    fi
    find_free_display $(($1 + 1))
}

#######################
# Execution starts here
#######################

#Parse options.  First option is (preferred) display number, then everthing 
# before --execute is for Xgl, everthing after is the command we want to run
if [ -z "$1" ] ; then
    usage
    exit 0
else
    DISPLAYNUM=${1##*:}  #Strip off all but the display number
    shift
fi
XGL_OPTS=""
for OPT in $@ ;
do
    if [ "$OPT" = "--execute" ] ; then
	shift
	break
    else
	XGL_OPTS="$XGL_OPTS $OPT"
	shift
    fi
done

if running_under_blacklisted_driver ;
then
    verbose "The video driver '$DRV' you are using does not provide features\n"
    verbose "necessary for Xgl to work.  Using a different driver, or enabling\n"
    verbose "a restricted driver may provide the functionality required for Xgl.\n"
    verbose "Continuing without Xgl...\n"
elif [ -x $XGL_WRAPPER ] ;
then
    if check_nvidia ;
    then
	XGL_ACCEL_OPTS=$XGL_NV_ACCEL_OPTS
    else
	XGL_ACCEL_OPTS=$XGL_OTHER_ACCEL_OPTS
    fi

    find_free_display $DISPLAYNUM
    XGL_DISPLAYNUM="$?"
    XGL_DISPLAY=":$XGL_DISPLAYNUM"

#Add auth record for Xgl - this takes the underlying X server's xauth
#record, and duplicates it for the Xgl server
    xauth add $XGL_DISPLAY . $(xauth nextract - $DISPLAY | cut -d ' ' -f 9)

    verbose "Starting Xgl with options: " $XGL_ACCEL_OPTS $XGL_OPTS "\n"
    $XGL_WRAPPER $XGL_DISPLAY $XGL_ACCEL_OPTS $XGL_OPTS &
    
    #Wait for Xgl process to start
    TIMEOUT=10
    while [ ! -e /tmp/.X$XGL_DISPLAYNUM-lock -a $TIMEOUT -ge 0 ] ;
    do
	echo "Waiting $TIMEOUT more seconds for Xgl to start..."
	sleep 1
	TIMEOUT=$(( $TIMEOUT - 1))
   done
    
    #Now set $DISPLAY to Xgl's server, or raise a warning if
    #it hasn't started
    if [ $TIMEOUT -ge 0 ] ;
    then
	DISPLAY=$XGL_DISPLAY

        #Don't use Shift+Backspace as terminate_server
#	xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace"
    else
	echo "Xgl server failed to start!  Continuing without Xgl."
	echo "Desktop effects may be unavailable without Xgl"
    fi

else
    verbose "Xgl wrapper $XGL_WRAPPER not found!  Continuing without Xgl\n"
fi

exec $@
```

From there - your going to come into some minor issues with xinerama - etc - which I have fixes for - there are also system tray icon issues - which I have a fix for with KDE, and should be able to use the same for Gnome when I get to it.. 

- Shane

p.s. also there are issues with keyboard detection / xorg.conf - make sure gnome is set to use EVDEV keyboard - etc - its been a bit since I looked at my notes on the fixes - (hence why i'm building the modules) - so i'm a little rusty on everything else that needs fixed -- It will all be automated in the module.

----------


## vegasdaemon

This is for people who want to know why the changes to the Xgl-session file.

So here is the diff of the original to the changed:


```
72c72
<     return 0
---
>     return 1
79c79
<         return 0
---
>         return 1
161c161
<     xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace"
---
> #    xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace"
```

The changes appear to be the following:

Screw backlisted drivers.  We want to run under blacklisted drivers (is nvidia blacklisted?)Comment out the xmodmap which maps keycode 22 to backspace (why?)
Of these changes, I don't see that nvidia module which is installed to be a blacklisted driver (defined on line 29 of Xgl-session).   So the change on line 79 seems to be moot if you've previously been configured using the nvidia-settings (as xorg will no longer use auto-detection for determining what driver to use).  It's probably helpful if you don't have a customized xorg.conf.

However, the change on line 72 DOES appear to make a difference.  Because in that section, it tries to find the xorg's log file by executing 'xset q' then searching for "Log File"  My 'xset q' gives me this:



```
Keyboard Control:
  auto repeat:  on    key click percent:  0    LED mask:  00000000
  auto repeat delay:  256    repeat rate:  30
  auto repeating keys:  00ffffffdffffbbf
                        fadfffefffedffff
                        9fffffffffffffff
                        fff7ffffffffffff
  bell percent:  50    bell pitch:  400    bell duration:  100
Pointer Control:
  acceleration:  2/1    threshold:  4
Screen Saver:
  prefer blanking:  yes    allow exposures:  yes
  timeout:  0    cycle:  0
Colors:
  default colormap:  0x20    BlackPixel:  0    WhitePixel:  16777215
Font Path:
  /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,built-ins
DPMS (Energy Star):
  Standby: 0    Suspend: 0    Off: 0
  DPMS is Enabled
  Monitor is On
```

So, it could NOT find a Log File directive in there.  So the change on line 72 is most likely all you need for jaunty.

Regarding commenting out the xmodmap command.  I don't see a reason why we're commenting this one out.  Using 'xev', I can see that the backspace key is mapped to BackSpace right now (without applying this).  I'm wondering if this was used in environments where our backspace key truly was not used as the backspace key, but some other control.  The comment says 'Don't use Shift+Backspace as terminate_server'.  So assuming that Shift + keycode 22 (which is labelled backspace on our keyboards), was used to terminate the server.

I just wanted to shed some light on the changes in the file, in case anyone wanted to understand it.

Okay, I'm going to apply it then see how much farther I get.  Woo!

----------


## d2globalinc

The xmodmap was a bug in the original xserver-xgl that causes xinerama information to not get sent within xserver-xgl - with it not commented out - xserver-xgl would span the windows (and gnome panel, etc) across the entire desktop rather than using the xinerama information to detect the monitor layouts.  With jaunty there is an additional issue now because xinerama information doesn't seem to get passed with the twinview configurations. So twinviews (even with the nvidia xinerama tweaks) get looked at as a single monitor.  I have fixes for all of these xinerama issues using several modified libXinerama modules, and an easy to use configuration setup for that.. There is information on this in this thread.  This was an issue with Hardy, on up, and the bugfix was found a long time ago - I think I tested and it's still a requirement.. I'll look at the line 72 and 79 deal - I may have narrowed it down in the final fix - but at the time I was testing issues and reading log files and trying everything to get it to work - once it worked I didn't change it on this system.. I've done several other systems since and the method has been tweaked - so the module with the final fix should have this all streamlined.. If not - this is exactly why I wanted to release all of this open-source - so it can be tweaked / refined, etc  :Smile:  - Thanks for the info!  More eyes on the prize the better - Why I love open-source to start with..

Shane

----------


## d2globalinc

While I'm at it - This is my xorg.conf - it has lots of notes, lots of stuff commented out - etc- and this is the one thats on this system.. It may have modifications in the final version, because other systems I've tried various things and tweaked - Nvidia options are a mess - because some seem to work, and some have no effect. I did a lot of reboots to gather this information - and since xserver-xgl works ontop of the normal xserver - what the normal xserver has for composite, etc - doesn't always matter.. This is also a per system tweaking process, but I welcome discussion on which of these options make a difference, and which ones don't..  There is a lot of outdated information floating around on the net, and a lot of these options are now set by default and not needed in the xorg.conf - however I keep them in there now for reference.. Another note - the Disable "dri2" entry in the xorg is put there by envyNG - (or was at the time I made this xorg.conf) - when thats in there - nvidia-settings can not parse / modify the xorg.conf... I don't use nvidia-settings to tweak the xorg.conf anymore however anyway.. The module for the customizer is going to have its own method of writing the xorg.conf for the multi-monitor system..  Nvidia-settings can be used for all the other card configurations however, and then also to reload those settings on boot / login. More to come on all of this  :Wink: 

The xorg.conf - again its much like the Hardy one - where it splits my 6 screens into 3 seperate twinview configurations, and then enables xinerama to combine those twinview's into a single desktop.  Once again, when xinerama is enabled to do this, it disables composite on the normal xserver... So we have to use xserver-xgl once again on top of it all if we want to get our nice composite / compiz fusion effects - There are drawbacks yes - but on a newer system with enough memory and cpu - this works great and performs well.  

xorg.conf - there will be tweaks im sure before its in the module to be released soon - 



```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# Custom xorg.conf for multiple gpu configuration.
# Produced by Shane Menshik ( helpme<use at symbol here>d2global<use period here>com )
# http://www.d2global.com or http://www.shanemenshik.com
#
# Created: 04-14-2009
# Version: 1.0
#
# *** THIS FILE MUST BE USED AS AN EXAMPLE! ***
# *** IT WILL NOT WORK WITHOUT MODIFCATION ON A DIFFERENT SYSTEM ***
# *** I KEEP A LOT OF THINGS IN HERE SO I CAN UNCOMMENT THEM TO CHECK SETTINGS - MOST ARE NOT NEEDED OR SET BY DEFAULT
# *** NOT SURE WHAT IF ANYTHING IS USED BY XSERVER-XGL FROM THIS FILE SO I KEEP MOST OF THE OLD METHODS USED IN UBUNTU HARDY IN HERE THAT I CAN
# ***
# *** MORE NOTES:
# ***      * - I DISABLE XINERAMA INFO FROM BEING SENT IN THE SCREEN TWINVIEW CONFIGURATIONS BECAUSE I DONT THINK IT WORKS ANYMORE ANYWAY
# ***          AND I USE THE FAKEXINERAMA PATCHES TO PROVIDE XINERAMA INFORMATION TO THE SYSTEM. "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" "True"
#
# TO RETURN TO DEFAULT xorg.conf RUN THE FOLLOWING COMMAND:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    # THIS AREA OF THE CONFIGURATION FILE SETS UP THE LAYOUT OF THE XSERVER SCREEN PROFILES AND HOW THEY ARE ARRANGED TO EACH OTHER
    Identifier  "Default Layout"
    # SETUP TWINVIEW SCREEN FOR CARD #1
    Screen      0  "Screen 1" 1680 0

    # SETUP TWINVIEW SCREEN FOR CARD #2
    Screen      1  "Screen 2" 0 0

    # SETUP TWINVIEW SCREEN FOR CARD #3
    Screen      2  "Screen 3" 3360 0

    # INCLUDE DEFAULT KEYBOARD AND MOUSE DEVICES - THESE ARE TAKEN CARE OF BY EVDEV LATER ON
    InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    # THE MODULE SECTION PROVIDES AN AREA TO TELL THE XSERVER WHAT METHODS WE WANT TO USE WITH THE DEVICES IN THE SYSTEM
    # ATTEMPT TO DISABLE DRI2 - WHICH IT SHOWS IN THE LOG IS ENABLED ANYWAY - THIS WAS ADDED BY ENVYNG SO I KEEP IT HERE FOR NOW
    # IT SHOULD BE NOTED THAT WHEN THIS OPTION IS INCLUDED IN THE DEFAULT CONF FILE CREATED BY ENVYNG THAT NVIDIA-SETTINGS WILL ERROR
    # BECAUSE IT DOES NOT UNDERSTAND IT!  IT SHOULD BE REMOVED BEFORE USING THE NVIDIA-SETTINGS CONFIGURATION UTILITY!
    Disable	"dri2"
    # THESE ALL SHOW UP AS LOADED BY DEFAULT BUT I KEEP THEM IN HERE ANYWAY FOR NOW
    Load        "dbe"
    Load	"dri"
    Load        "extmod"
    Load        "glx"
    Load        "record"
    Load        "fbdevhw"
    Load	"vbe"
    # THINGS THE NVIDIA KERNEL DRIVER TAKES CARE OF
    #Load	   "int10"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    # path to defoma fonts - I KEEP THESE IN HERE TO PREVENT COMPAT ISSUES - MAY NOT BE NEEDED
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    FontPath	"/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    # ENABLE OLDSTYLE XINERAMA TO COMBINE ALL SCREENS SET IN SERVERLAYOUT INTO ONE DESKTOP
    # THIS IS THE OLD METHOD OF DOING THINGS BUT IS THE ONLY WAY TO COMBINE SCREENS THAT ARE ON TWO DIFFERENT
    # GRAPHICS CARDS INTO ONE LARGE DESKTOP AT THIS TIME.  XRANDR METHODS WILL HOPEFULLY REPLACE THIS SOON?
    # ONCE THIS IS ENABLED - COMPOSITE IS DISABLED IN THE MAIN ROOT XSERVER.  WHICH IS WHY WE HAVE TO GO THROUGH
    # THE MESS OF USING / HACKING XSERVER-XGL TO WORK WITH THE LATEST RELEASES OF UBUNTU (INTREPID, JAUNTY).
    Option	"Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # SETUP THE MAIN KEYBOARD - DUE TO CHANGES IN THE XSERVER/XORG - WE NOW USE THE EVDEV DRIVER HERE
    # I HAVE A LOGITECH G15 KEYBOARD SO THE REST IS CONFIG INFO FOR THAT
    Identifier  "Keyboard0"
    Driver      "evdev"
    Option      "XkbRules" "evdev"
    Option	"XkbModel" "logitech_g15"
    Option      "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # SETUP THE MAIN MOUSE - I KEEP THIS IN HERE TO PREVENT COMPAT ISSUES - MAY BE NEEDED BY XSERVER-XGL?
    # I HAVE A LOGITECH G9 LASER MOUSE
    Identifier 	"Mouse0"
    Driver    	"mouse"
    Option     	"Protocol" "auto"
    Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    # MONITOR PROFILE INFORMATION FOR TWINVIEW SCREEN 1
    # TWINVIEW BY DEFAULT WILL USE THE SAME MONITOR PROFILE FOR BOTH PORTS ON THE GRAPHICS CARD
    # THIS CAN BE CHANGED USING NVIDIA OPTIONS IN THE SCREEN SETUP OF THIS CONFIG FILE - BUT ALL MY MONITORS ARE THE SAME SO
    # I DO NOT USE IT AND HAVE NOT TESTED IT.
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor 1"
    VendorName     "Dell"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option	   "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    # MONITOR PROFILE INFORMATION FOR TWINVIEW SCREEN 2
    # TWINVIEW BY DEFAULT WILL USE THE SAME MONITOR PROFILE FOR BOTH PORTS ON THE GRAPHICS CARD
    # THIS CAN BE CHANGED USING NVIDIA OPTIONS IN THE SCREEN SETUP OF THIS CONFIG FILE - BUT ALL MY MONITORS ARE THE SAME SO
    # I DO NOT USE IT AND HAVE NOT TESTED IT.
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor 2"
    VendorName     "Dell"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option	   "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    # MONITOR PROFILE INFORMATION FOR TWINVIEW SCREEN 3
    # TWINVIEW BY DEFAULT WILL USE THE SAME MONITOR PROFILE FOR BOTH PORTS ON THE GRAPHICS CARD
    # THIS CAN BE CHANGED USING NVIDIA OPTIONS IN THE SCREEN SETUP OF THIS CONFIG FILE - BUT ALL MY MONITORS ARE THE SAME SO
    # I DO NOT USE IT AND HAVE NOT TESTED IT.
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor 3"
    VendorName     "Dell"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option	   "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    # THIS IS THE DEVICE CONFIGURATION PROFILE FOR GRAPHICS CARD #1 - THE PRIMARY GRAPHICS CARD BECAUSE ITS FIRST AND THE LOWEST PCI BUSID (I THINK THATS WHY)
    # I HAVE 3 GEFORCE 8800 GTX PCIe CARDS IN THIS SYSTEM - ALL IDENTICAL - SO ALL THREE DEVICE CONFIGURATION PROFILES ARE THE SAME WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE
    # BusID OPTION.  THE BusID OPTION POINTS TO THE INDIVIDUAL GRAPHICS CARD'S PCI BusID.  THE IDENTIFIER ALSO CONTAINS THE CARD NUMBER (ie. 1, 2, or 3)
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device 1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    Option 	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"
    Option	   "BackingStore" "True"
    Option	   "DamageEvents" "True"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
    Option	   "UseCompositeWrapper" "True"
    Option 	   "InitializeWindowBackingPixmaps" "True" # - NO CHANGE
    Option	   "AllowSHMPixmaps" "True" # - NO EFFECT - SUPPOSED TO DEGRADE PERFORMANCE
    Option	   "AllowIndirectPixmaps" "True" # - SET BY DEFAULT
    Option	   "NoFlip" "True" # - NO CHANGE
    Option	   "TripleBuffer" "True" # # - PERFORMANCE DEGRADE?
    Option 	   "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True" # - NO EFFECT - SHOWS UP IN LOG BUT DO NOT SEE DIFF.
#    Option 	   "PixmapCacheSize" "134217728" # - NO CHANGE
#    Option 	   "UseEvents" "False" # - SET BY DEFAULT
#    Option	   "NoRenderExtension" "False" # - SET BY DEFAULT
#    Option	   "XvmcUsesTextures" "True" # - CAUSED ICONS TO NOT SHOW UP UNTIL MOUSEOVER
#    Option	   "MultisampleCompatibility" "True" # - NO EFFECT - SUPPOSED TO BE FOR CORRECT OPERATION OF SoftImage XSI
#    Option	   "UseInt10Module" "True" # - CAUSES VIDEO CARD BIOS TO RESET / RELOAD AND X WILL NOT LOAD
#    Option	   "UseEdidFreqs" "False"
#    Option	   "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP, DFP"
#    Option	   "SWCursor" "on" # - WHEN ENABLED THE MOUSE CURSOR GETS DISTORTED
#    Option	   "HWCursor" "off" # - WHEN DISABLED THE SWCURSOR IS USED AND MOUSE GETS DISTORTED
#    Option	   "CursorShadow" "off"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    # THIS IS THE DEVICE CONFIGURATION PROFILE FOR GRAPHICS CARD #2
    # I HAVE 3 GEFORCE 8800 GTX PCIe CARDS IN THIS SYSTEM - ALL IDENTICAL - SO ALL THREE DEVICE CONFIGURATION PROFILES ARE THE SAME WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE
    # BusID OPTION.  THE BusID OPTION POINTS TO THE INDIVIDUAL GRAPHICS CARD'S PCI BusID.  THE IDENTIFIER ALSO CONTAINS THE CARD NUMBER (ie. 1, 2, or 3)
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device 2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    Option 	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"
    Option	   "BackingStore" "True"
    Option	   "DamageEvents" "True"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
    Option	   "UseCompositeWrapper" "True"
    Option 	   "InitializeWindowBackingPixmaps" "True" # - NO CHANGE
    Option	   "AllowSHMPixmaps" "True" # - NO EFFECT - SUPPOSED TO DEGRADE PERFORMANCE
    Option	   "AllowIndirectPixmaps" "True" # - SET BY DEFAULT
    Option	   "NoFlip" "True" # - NO CHANGE
    Option	   "TripleBuffer" "True" # # - PERFORMANCE DEGRADE?
    Option 	   "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True" # - NO EFFECT - SHOWS UP IN LOG BUT DO NOT SEE DIFF.
#    Option 	   "PixmapCacheSize" "134217728" # - NO CHANGE
#    Option 	   "UseEvents" "False" # - SET BY DEFAULT
#    Option	   "NoRenderExtension" "False" # - SET BY DEFAULT
#    Option	   "XvmcUsesTextures" "True" # - CAUSED ICONS TO NOT SHOW UP UNTIL MOUSEOVER
#    Option	   "MultisampleCompatibility" "True" # - NO EFFECT - SUPPOSED TO BE FOR CORRECT OPERATION OF SoftImage XSI
#    Option	   "UseInt10Module" "True" # - CAUSES VIDEO CARD BIOS TO RESET / RELOAD AND X WILL NOT LOAD
#    Option	   "UseEdidFreqs" "False"
#    Option	   "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP, DFP"
#    Option	   "SWCursor" "on" # - WHEN ENABLED THE MOUSE CURSOR GETS DISTORTED
#    Option	   "HWCursor" "off" # - WHEN DISABLED THE SWCURSOR IS USED AND MOUSE GETS DISTORTED
#    Option	   "CursorShadow" "off"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    # THIS IS THE DEVICE CONFIGURATION PROFILE FOR GRAPHICS CARD #3
    # I HAVE 3 GEFORCE 8800 GTX PCIe CARDS IN THIS SYSTEM - ALL IDENTICAL - SO ALL THREE DEVICE CONFIGURATION PROFILES ARE THE SAME WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE
    # BusID OPTION.  THE BusID OPTION POINTS TO THE INDIVIDUAL GRAPHICS CARD'S PCI BusID.  THE IDENTIFIER ALSO CONTAINS THE CARD NUMBER (ie. 1, 2, or 3)
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device 3"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    BusID          "PCI:7:0:0"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    Option 	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"
    Option	   "BackingStore" "True"
    Option	   "DamageEvents" "True"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
    Option	   "UseCompositeWrapper" "True"
    Option 	   "InitializeWindowBackingPixmaps" "True" # - NO CHANGE
    Option	   "AllowSHMPixmaps" "True" # - NO EFFECT - SUPPOSED TO DEGRADE PERFORMANCE
    Option	   "AllowIndirectPixmaps" "True" # - SET BY DEFAULT
    Option	   "NoFlip" "True" # - NO CHANGE
    Option	   "TripleBuffer" "True" # # - PERFORMANCE DEGRADE?
    Option 	   "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True" # - NO EFFECT - SHOWS UP IN LOG BUT DO NOT SEE DIFF.
#    Option 	   "PixmapCacheSize" "134217728" # - NO CHANGE
#    Option 	   "UseEvents" "False" # - SET BY DEFAULT
#    Option	   "NoRenderExtension" "False" # - SET BY DEFAULT
#    Option	   "XvmcUsesTextures" "True" # - CAUSED ICONS TO NOT SHOW UP UNTIL MOUSEOVER
#    Option	   "MultisampleCompatibility" "True" # - NO EFFECT - SUPPOSED TO BE FOR CORRECT OPERATION OF SoftImage XSI
#    Option	   "UseInt10Module" "True" # - CAUSES VIDEO CARD BIOS TO RESET / RELOAD AND X WILL NOT LOAD
#    Option	   "UseEdidFreqs" "False"
#    Option	   "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP, DFP"
#    Option	   "SWCursor" "on" # - WHEN ENABLED THE MOUSE CURSOR GETS DISTORTED
#    Option	   "HWCursor" "off" # - WHEN DISABLED THE SWCURSOR IS USED AND MOUSE GETS DISTORTED
#    Option	   "CursorShadow" "off"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    # THIS IS THE XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE TO SETUP AN XSCREEN ON A SINGLE GRAPHICS CARD
    # EACH XSCREEN PROFILE IS JOINED TOGETHER USING XINERAMA TO FORM A SINGLE LARGE DESKTOP
    # THIS XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE USES BOTH PORTS ON A SIGNLE NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD TOGETHER
    # UNDER NVIDIA'S TWINVIEW.  WHEN COMBINED USING TWINVIEW THE XSERVER SEES BOTH PORTS / MONITORS AS
    # A SINGLE SCREEN / DISPLAY.  ITS USED HERE BECAUSE IT SEEMS TO BE THE WAY TO USE BOTH PORTS
    # ON AN NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD TO GET THE BEST PERFORMANCE.  THERE IS AN XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE
    # FOR EACH GRAPHICS CARD IN THE SYSTEM.
    Identifier     "Screen 1"
    Device         "Configured Video Device 1"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor 1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option	   "TwinView" "1"
    Option	   "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" "True"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050 +0+0"
#    Option	   "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +0+0" # - I USE THIS TO SWTICH TO A SINGLE MONITOR SETUP SOMETIMES TO CHECK CONFIGURATIONS - NOT NEEDED
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    # THIS IS THE XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE TO SETUP AN XSCREEN ON A SINGLE GRAPHICS CARD
    # EACH XSCREEN PROFILE IS JOINED TOGETHER USING XINERAMA TO FORM A SINGLE LARGE DESKTOP
    # THIS XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE USES BOTH PORTS ON A SIGNLE NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD TOGETHER
    # UNDER NVIDIA'S TWINVIEW.  WHEN COMBINED USING TWINVIEW THE XSERVER SEES BOTH PORTS / MONITORS AS
    # A SINGLE SCREEN / DISPLAY.  ITS USED HERE BECAUSE IT SEEMS TO BE THE WAY TO USE BOTH PORTS
    # ON AN NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD TO GET THE BEST PERFORMANCE.  THERE IS AN XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE
    # FOR EACH GRAPHICS CARD IN THE SYSTEM.
    Identifier     "Screen 2"
    Device         "Configured Video Device 2"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor 2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option	   "TwinView" "1"
    Option	   "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" "True"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050 +0+0"
#    Option	   "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +0+0" # - I USE THIS TO SWTICH TO A SINGLE MONITOR SETUP SOMETIMES TO CHECK CONFIGURATIONS - NOT NEEDED
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    # THIS IS THE XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE TO SETUP AN XSCREEN ON A SINGLE GRAPHICS CARD
    # EACH XSCREEN PROFILE IS JOINED TOGETHER USING XINERAMA TO FORM A SINGLE LARGE DESKTOP
    # THIS XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE USES BOTH PORTS ON A SIGNLE NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD TOGETHER
    # UNDER NVIDIA'S TWINVIEW.  WHEN COMBINED USING TWINVIEW THE XSERVER SEES BOTH PORTS / MONITORS AS
    # A SINGLE SCREEN / DISPLAY.  ITS USED HERE BECAUSE IT SEEMS TO BE THE WAY TO USE BOTH PORTS
    # ON AN NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD TO GET THE BEST PERFORMANCE.  THERE IS AN XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE
    # FOR EACH GRAPHICS CARD IN THE SYSTEM.
    Identifier     "Screen 3"
    Device         "Configured Video Device 3"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor 3"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option	   "TwinView" "1"
    Option	   "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" "True"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050 +0+0"
#    Option	   "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +0+0" # - I USE THIS TO SWTICH TO A SINGLE MONITOR SETUP SOMETIMES TO CHECK CONFIGURATIONS - NOT NEEDED
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    # HERE WE SET THE COMPOSITE EXTENSION TO BE ENABLED ON THE MAIN XSERVER.  THE LOG FILE SHOWS IT ENABLED - HOWEVER THE NVIDIA DRIVER SEEMS TO DISABLE IT
    # OR MAKE IT INACTIVE WHEN THE XINERAMA EXTENSION SET IN THE SERVERFLAGS SECTION IS ENABLED (WHICH IS REQUIRED TO COMBINE THE SCREENS CONFIGURED ON INDIVIDUAL
    # GRAPHICS CARDS - HENCE THE NEED FOR XSERVER-XGL TO LOAD ON TOP OF THIS CONFIGURATION TO PROVIDE COMPOSITE AND OPENGL - WHICH IS NEEDED FOR COMPIZ-FUSION
    # I HAVE SET THIS TO Disable AND THE CONFIGURATION STILL WORKS - BUT NOT SURE IF IT HAS SIDE EFFECTS - SO I JUST LEAVE IT ENABLED.
    Option         "Composite" "Enabled"
EndSection
```

----------


## vegasdaemon

Okay, so yes, had to comment out the xmodmap to get rid of exactly what you mentioned.  Gnome panel expanded across all windows (which was neat for a little bit, but annoying with three screens in the end).

I'm not running any of the screens in twinview mode, since I don't see the point.  Managing them all as seperate x screens is fine (except you get three mouse points, but hey, it's a known bug).

One thing I do notice, is when I move a window in the same screen, all is well.  But if I move the window to a different screen (from monitor 1 to monitor 2), it becomes scrambled.  Only way for it to get cleaned up is to force it to redraw (resize it for example).

And I still can't get compiz running with System -> Preferences -> Appearance yet.    I get a different error this time.  It says "Desktop Effects could not be enabled".

Just giving more notes as I go along.  I'll continue hacking around until d2globalinc releases the tool.  (Just a great learning adventure doing this anyways).

----------


## vegasdaemon

Another thing to note.  Playing with wine....

I tried to Start World of Warcraft with this, and I get a "Failed to find a suitable display device.  Exiting program."

----------


## vegasdaemon

Another note:

running 'glxinfo | grep direct' shows me this:



```
direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
```

Should direct rendering be no in this situation?

----------


## d2globalinc

> Another note:
> 
> running 'glxinfo | grep direct' shows me this:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
> ```
> ...


This is correct - Xserver-xgl's DISPLAY session (which is usually DISPLAY=:1) will not have direct rendering in that sense.. IT does do hardware acceleration using open-gl, but rendering goes through the XGL layer first.. I've not tried much testing with games, but there are some tricks that when you need something that requires direct rendering, you can redirect it to the ROOT xserver using something like:



```
DISPLAY=:0 <application> <arguments>
```

I've used this to get video or an application to span all windows at once..  Since there is no window manager loaded for DISPLAY :0 - you do not get window borders, etc - you could use metacity or something for the :0 display - i've messed with this a little - but its something for another time and something I would look at on a case by case basis.. This may work for your WoW / wine issues - 

You were also correct on that Xgl-session file - in the final version the line 79 is "return 0" and line 72 is "return 1" - due to the log file issue. 

One issue that comes up with the xorg - is a keyboard issue that causes the up arrow to actually do a print-screen... to fix this there have been recommendations to blacklist a module, however the workaround that seems to work for me with my G15 keyboard, is to use the evdev driver - then in gnome and KDE you set them to use the EVDEV driver as well (i attached screenshots of gnome's keyboard preferences, and KDE's)

As for the Xgl-session file / xmodmap line - now if I take the comment out - my X session will start and close right away on login - so that I get the error message about the xserver closing right away .. so its not even an option for me to leave in.. 

On another note - the panel across all the screens can be handy - in KDE the panel has the feature of only showing the windows that are on the monitor the panel is on..  I came up with a patch that allowed me to assign the panel to 2 monitors instead of just 1  :Wink:  - you can see from the attached full desktop shot of my system, that the panel on the lower left shows the windows that are open and displayed above it on both the top left and lower left monitor - same relationship for the lower middle and lower right panels as well... this is a feature I had in windows w/ a program called ultramon - and with a little patchwork - KDE's panels were made to do the same.. I think I may be able to accomplish this with the Gnome panel as well - but will have to revisit that later - 

For those keeping track - here is the latest version of the Xgl-session file located in /usr/share/xserver-xgl - with the updates talked about a few posts back.



```
#!/bin/sh
#
# Xgl Wrapper
# - Do some sanity checks, work out what acceleration options to pass to
#   Xgl, add Xgl's cookie to xauth, then set DISPLAY and run the command
#   passed from the command line.
#
# Based on:
#  Compiz Manager
#    Copyright (c) 2007 Kristian Lyngstøl <kristian@bohemians.org>
#    Addons by Treviño (3v1n0) <trevi55@gmail.com>
#
# This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify
# it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
# the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or
# (at your option) any later version.
#
# This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
# but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
# MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
# GNU General Public License for more details.
#
#
# You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
# along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software
# Foundation, Inc., 51 Franklin St, Fifth Floor, Boston, MA  02110-1301  USA
#

XGL_BLACKLIST="nv vga vesa vmware savage radeonhd"

XGL_NV_ACCEL_OPTS="-accel xv:fbo -accel glx:pbuffer"
XGL_OTHER_ACCEL_OPTS="-accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer"

XGL_VERBOSE="yes"

# (Temporary) Wrapper to clean up after Xgl
XGL_WRAPPER="/usr/share/xserver-xgl/Xgl-lockfile-wrapper"

# Echos the arguments if verbose
verbose()
{
	if [ "x$XGL_VERBOSE" = "xyes" ]; then
		echo -n "$*"
	fi
}

usage()
{
    echo "Usage: $0 XglDisplay [Xgl options] [--execute command [argument [...]]]" >&2
}

# Check for existence if NV-GLX
check_nvidia()
{
	verbose "Checking for nVidia: "
	if xdpyinfo | grep -q NV-GLX ; then
		verbose "present. \n"
		return 0;
	else
		verbose "not present. \n"
		return 1;
	fi
}

# check driver blacklist
running_under_blacklisted_driver()
{
    LOG=$(xset q|grep "Log file"|awk '{print $3}')
    if [ -z "$LOG" ];then
	verbose "AIEEEEH, no Log file found \n"
	verbose "$(xset q) \n"
	return 1
    fi
    for DRV in ${XGL_BLACKLIST}; do
	if egrep -q "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/+${DRV}_drv\.so" $LOG &&
	   ! egrep -q "Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/+${DRV}_drv\.so" $LOG; 
	then
	    verbose "Blacklisted '$DRV' driver is in use \n"
	    return 0
	fi
    done
    return 1
}

# Find an unused DISPLAY by searching the lockfiles
find_free_display()
{
    if [ ! -f /tmp/.X$1-lock ] ; then
	return $1
    fi
    find_free_display $(($1 + 1))
}

#######################
# Execution starts here
#######################

#Parse options.  First option is (preferred) display number, then everthing 
# before --execute is for Xgl, everthing after is the command we want to run
if [ -z "$1" ] ; then
    usage
    exit 0
else
    DISPLAYNUM=${1##*:}  #Strip off all but the display number
    shift
fi
XGL_OPTS=""
for OPT in $@ ;
do
    if [ "$OPT" = "--execute" ] ; then
	shift
	break
    else
	XGL_OPTS="$XGL_OPTS $OPT"
	shift
    fi
done

if running_under_blacklisted_driver ;
then
    verbose "The video driver '$DRV' you are using does not provide features\n"
    verbose "necessary for Xgl to work.  Using a different driver, or enabling\n"
    verbose "a restricted driver may provide the functionality required for Xgl.\n"
    verbose "Continuing without Xgl...\n"
elif [ -x $XGL_WRAPPER ] ;
then
    if check_nvidia ;
    then
	XGL_ACCEL_OPTS=$XGL_NV_ACCEL_OPTS
    else
	XGL_ACCEL_OPTS=$XGL_OTHER_ACCEL_OPTS
    fi

    find_free_display $DISPLAYNUM
    XGL_DISPLAYNUM="$?"
    XGL_DISPLAY=":$XGL_DISPLAYNUM"

#Add auth record for Xgl - this takes the underlying X server's xauth
#record, and duplicates it for the Xgl server
    xauth add $XGL_DISPLAY . $(xauth nextract - $DISPLAY | cut -d ' ' -f 9)

    verbose "Starting Xgl with options: " $XGL_ACCEL_OPTS $XGL_OPTS "\n"
    $XGL_WRAPPER $XGL_DISPLAY $XGL_ACCEL_OPTS $XGL_OPTS &
    
    #Wait for Xgl process to start
    TIMEOUT=10
    while [ ! -e /tmp/.X$XGL_DISPLAYNUM-lock -a $TIMEOUT -ge 0 ] ;
    do
	echo "Waiting $TIMEOUT more seconds for Xgl to start..."
	sleep 1
	TIMEOUT=$(( $TIMEOUT - 1))
   done
    
    #Now set $DISPLAY to Xgl's server, or raise a warning if
    #it hasn't started
    if [ $TIMEOUT -ge 0 ] ;
    then
	DISPLAY=$XGL_DISPLAY

        #Don't use Shift+Backspace as terminate_server
#	xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace"
    else
	echo "Xgl server failed to start!  Continuing without Xgl."
	echo "Desktop effects may be unavailable without Xgl"
    fi

else
    verbose "Xgl wrapper $XGL_WRAPPER not found!  Continuing without Xgl\n"
fi

exec $@
```

Again - the goal is to automate all of these issues and use a quick gui so everyone can get these features without having to go through this hack fest  :Smile:  

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## vegasdaemon

Have you encountered the distortion from moving from one screen to the next?

----------


## d2globalinc

> Have you encountered the distortion from moving from one screen to the next?


Is this the mouse issue? or something else? 

The mouse issue is a known bug and there is a bug report listed in this thread someplace.. 

As for any other distortions when dragging windows - noda - the only time I had those issues was when compiz-fusion or composite was not enabled.. If your still having this issue, try mimic'n my xorg.conf, and look under compiz-settings manager general settings options and see if you can set your own refresh rate.. 

As you can see there are a lot of things to take in account and why a HowTO was not just going to cut it  :Wink:  - I'll get back to typing on these modules so I can can distribute a uniform method to get everyone to the same point - so then testing / tweaking will be easier - etc.

Good luck!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC 
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## vegasdaemon

Yeah, the compiz window manager may fix this.  But I still can't get it enabled for the life of me.  Says it could not enable desktop effects.  I may have to start compiz manually?

----------


## vegasdaemon

the other thing is because the GPU's are different, I don't want to rely on that config.  So I'm going to head to the store and pick up another 250 gts.  Make sure the entire config is standard.  Oh, and I need a new case to cool these bad boys.  Sigh, being a technophile is such an expensive hobby.

----------


## d2globalinc

Make sure you have enough power too with the power supply  :Wink: 

Same cards, makes a big difference, and eliminates a lot of potential issues..

----------


## bmonty

Where do I download xserver-xgl?  It isn't in the jaunty repos??

----------


## vegasdaemon

bmonty:  There's a url earlier in the thread with some built deb packages.  I used those.

d2globalinc:  Okay, I've def made sure to grab all the equipment I needed.....and more.

I got a much nicer case (Cooler Master Sniper), with amazing air-flow.  The system is well ventilated now.  Also got a 1000w power supply.  No power draining here!  Also picked up a better mobo in my opinion (http://www.nvidia.com/object/product...ra_sli_us.html).  Which also made me pick up another 250 gts.  So now I have two 250 gts, 3 screens and all is well.

So here are the things so far....

Xserver-xgl runs.  There are a few glitches, already that you talked about.  Bad keyboard mappings, system tray distortion.

Compiz DOES run.  However, you have to execute compiz manually, using compiz --indirect-rendering.  Because xgl does not provide direct rendering, you must use the --indirect-rendering flag to compiz.  It loads up beautifully.

Compiz DOES get rid of that window distortion I was talking about when passing window from screen to screen.

Question....

When the HECK is nvidia going to get their head out of their rear ends and support xrandr....oh, and when is the xrandr team going to do the same and realize people are going to be running multiple graphic cards.

Something tells me that they're going to remove xinerama from under our noses then we won't really have a solution to this problem.  Kind of like when they shoved pulseaudio into my lap (blah).

----------


## jajaX

Hi all (sorry for my bad english)

only a big thanks for this thread and your works  :Wink: 

I have got a 3 screens too and I must test your tips for active all of them and kubuntu Jaunty !!

thanks again !

----------


## Sojurner

cant wait for this to be finished. Dude you are a savior for doing this for all of us.

----------


## d2globalinc

> Compiz DOES run.  However, you have to execute compiz manually, using compiz --indirect-rendering.  Because xgl does not provide direct rendering, you must use the --indirect-rendering flag to compiz.  It loads up beautifully.


Hmm.. Don't have this issue - it runs w/o issue after install of xserver-xgl on this end.. Never had to use that flag for compiz.. 





> When the HECK is nvidia going to get their head out of their rear ends and support xrandr....oh, and when is the xrandr team going to do the same and realize people are going to be running multiple graphic cards.


This is all in the works from what I've read.. The xrandr 1.3 is now in Jaunty, however 1.3 did not come w/ the multi-gpu solution like it was going to when it was announced.. I hear that its in the works tho - and hopefully we see it in 9.10 ..  I can get xrandr to work with a single nvidia card just fine, but not the multi-gpu yet.  Hence why I came up with the xserver-xgl solution for now, hopefully it can keep things running until xrandr comes of age w/ multi-gpu... 

- Shane

----------


## d2globalinc

> Hi all (sorry for my bad english)
> 
> only a big thanks for this thread and your works 
> 
> I have got a 3 screens too and I must test your tips for active all of them and kubuntu Jaunty !!
> 
> thanks again !


No problem..  I'm running KDE / kubuntu Jaunty myself .. There are some fixes that will come with this solution - Plasma has BAD performance w/ multiple screens - and I've found a way to remove it from rendering the background / wallpaper but still allow you to keep widgets in the wiget dashboard.  There is also an issue with xserver-xgl and the system tray, but I've come up with a solution for that.. It will all be included in my Kubuntu Multi-Monitor/GPU module..

Shane

----------


## SLI-X

Hey peeps Just a question can you Run 3 Multi Monitor setup on Ubuntu hardy From Just 1 EVGA GTX 295 card On windows it runs smoooth. I ask this coz every one keeps talking about having 2 cards in there setup what if i only have one card is the setup of the x files still the same and will your software d2globalinc work for me too its nvidia i'm using on ubuntu right now basic drivers, and can only get twin view to work. not the thrid

ANY idea.

thanks in advance for any replies. :Smile:

----------


## markp1989

thats amazing, makes my 2 monitor setup look **** lol

----------


## vegasdaemon

So, after trying to deal with compiz and xserver-xgl, I've decided I can't follow the route anymore.  One of the major apps I do run, is World of Warcraft running in wine.  And I seriously got issues with it.  The graphics would become horribly scrambled and the app would crash.  And then I'd have to log out and log back in just to open it up again.

However, compiz looked completely awesome when it was just that app running.  I mean, totally awesome.  Just, running any opengl apps required doing a major workaround, etc.

So, when xrandr comes into play, will we get direct rendering back?  Or will it still be disabled? (I don't think it would, since it's not a gl-accelerated x-server).

So now I'm at each screen being a seperate x-server, and running xfce as my desktop, because gnome would open applications in different screens than which I opened them.  I still get major praise and props for the setup though.

I will definately try your app when you release it tho, to see if it cures some of these issues.

----------


## jajaX

HI !

(sorry for my bad english)

I don't test your tips yet...

but I find 2 versions of xserver-xgl. I was donwload each version. what is better ?

xserver-xgl_1.1.99.1~git20080115-0ubuntu1_i386 => form hardy repository
xserver-xgl_7.0.0-0ubuntu4_i386 => your link in page 27 (if I remember fine).

edit : your link is in page 21 (sorry).

----------


## jajaX

again me ! (sorry again for my bad english).

I make a test this evening. 

first, xserver-xgl_7.0.0-0ubuntu4_i386 do not function. I can't enable xgl with it.

next, my system =>

Asus silent 8600 Gt => BenQ LCD (1280*1024) + Asus LCD (1680*1050)
Asus silent 8600 Gt => TV (1024*768 )

first test : twinview (for 2 LCD) + xinerama (for tv). maximized windows on 2 LCD (not one). no kwin effect.

this is my xorg.conf :



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@palmer)  Sun Feb  1 20:21:04 UTC 2009

# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used


Section "ServerLayout"

	# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
	#    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
	#    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 2960 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option         "AIGLX" "true"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
#    Option         "XGL" "true"
EndSection

Section "Files"

	# path to defoma fonts
    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "0"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
    Option         "DontZap" "False"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	# generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "fr"
    Option         "XkbVariant" "latin9"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

#	Option         "DPMS"
	# HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "ACI ASUS VK221"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 85.0
    VertRefresh     55.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "TV-0"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 55.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"
    Option         "AddARGBVisuals" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "True"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "Randr12" "true"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"

	#    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"
    Option         "AddARGBVisuals" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "True"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "Randr12" "true"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
#    Option         "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
#    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1680x1050 +1280+0, DFP: 1280x1024 +0+0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1680x1050 +1280+0, DFP: 1280x1024 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
#    Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1024x768+0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"

	#    Option         "Damage" "Enable"
    Option         "RENDER" "Enable"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

second test :

 I have installed "xserver-xgl_1.1.99.1~git20080115-0ubuntu1_i386" and copy/paste your "Xgl-session" file.
xinerama for all. I can see the mouse issue (if I undestand well).
xinerama works fine. kwin effects are enable but I can't see cube or others effets as transparence. but now, some keyboard's touch do not function any more (supp, arrow up and down...)

my other xorg.conf :



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@palmer)  Sun Feb  1 20:21:04 UTC 2009

# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used

Section "ServerLayout"

	# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
	#    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
	#    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 1280 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
    Screen      2  "Screen2" LeftOf "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option         "AIGLX" "true"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "XGL" "true"
EndSection

Section "Files"

	# path to defoma fonts
    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "0"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
    Option         "DontZap" "False"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	# generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "fr"
    Option         "XkbVariant" "latin9"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

#	Option         "DPMS"
	# HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "ACI ASUS VK221"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 85.0
    VertRefresh     55.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "TV-0"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 55.0
    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "BenQ FP91V"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"
    Option         "AddARGBVisuals" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "True"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "Randr12" "true"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"

	#    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"
    Option         "AddARGBVisuals" "True"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "True"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "Randr12" "true"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Screen"

#    Option         "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" "True"
#    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1680x1050 +1280+0, DFP: 1280x1024 +0+0"
# Removed Option "TwinView" "1"
# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: 1680x1050 +1280+0, DFP: 1280x1024 +0+0"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinViewOrientation" "leftof"
#    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1680x1050 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: 1024x768+0+0"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "1024x768 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Device2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: 1280x1024 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"

	#    Option         "Damage" "Enable"
    Option         "RENDER" "Enable"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

thanks for your help  :Wink:

----------


## d2globalinc

> I will definately try your app when you release it tho, to see if it cures some of these issues.


When the next solution is available it will allow direct rendering on all GPU's across a shared desktop.. So essentially what xinerama does now but with composite, direct rendering, etc - all working - ya know, like it should be - and plug 'n play, disconnect, reconnect - monitors on the fly, etc - ..

There are lots of fixes that can be done for various applications, etc... If you ask me WINE adds a layer of complexity to the whole issue, so I try to avoid it as much as possible. In fact I use Vmware Workstation running a slimmed down copy of Windows XP for any of my windows applications..  I'm not gaming with this system, and if I was, i'd probably have a dual boot situation and run XP Dedicated with 3way SLI to power a single monitor, when needing to get my game on...  Linux drivers only support two card SLI at this time as well, so to get full SLI power, the dual-boot SLI option would be my solution for gaming.. I've done this in the past even with dual windows booting, gaming sometimes requires tweaking to the drivers and OS which I like to keep all of that separate from my work OS which i need to have running and working w/o an issue..

Anyway - all of this tweaking and testing right now is what I really wanted to avoid until the application was ready - since I don't want to turn off any newcomers to ubuntu or linux because they can't get the patches or fixes to work - Whats needed is a simple - click and install method right now to get people up and running with the settings pre-configured and options available for certain applications.. Sooo i'm going back to my typing and will post it when its ready...

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## d2globalinc

> I make a test this evening.


I'm going to wait until I release my application before assisting with individual configurations.. The app will address most of these issuse, and auto-download and install the correct Xserver-xgl version (which would be the latest from the Hardy repository - depending on your setup - x86 or x86_64).. Those do NOT work on install without some fixes to the Xsession-xgl file and xorg.conf - the xorg.conf of course is the more complex issue due to different system configurations - I'll be addressing this in the module.

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## d2globalinc

> So, after trying to deal with compiz and xserver-xgl, I've decided I can't follow the route anymore.  One of the major apps I do run, is World of Warcraft running in wine.  And I seriously got issues with it.  The graphics would become horribly scrambled and the app would crash.  And then I'd have to log out and log back in just to open it up again.


I cam across this - might be of some use - http://freshmeat.net/projects/xgame/

- Shane

----------


## jajaX

> I'm going to wait until I release my application before assisting with individual configurations.. The app will address most of these issuse, and auto-download and install the correct Xserver-xgl version (which would be the latest from the Hardy repository - depending on your setup - x86 or x86_64).. Those do NOT work on install without some fixes to the Xsession-xgl file and xorg.conf - the xorg.conf of course is the more complex issue due to different system configurations - I'll be addressing this in the module.
> 
> Shane Menshik
> D2 GLOBAL INC
> http://www.d2global.com


ok, no problem, I can wait, thanks  :Wink: 

I'm using kubuntu Jaunty Jackalope 9.04 (32 bits).

----------


## vegasdaemon

Is there a status update d2?

----------


## d2globalinc

Testing modules with virtual and physical machines of various architectures, will be anytime now as soon as I'm satisfied with the initial testing!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## ggoodnight

that is truly awesome. i was trying to go about something like this and wat told it couldnt be done. now i know it CAN and that is freaking SWEET!!

----------


## Almighty

I'm still pretty irritated that this is brainless in Windows, yet needs and expert in linux. I guess the times really don't change much.

----------


## PrinceOfDarkness

So...d2globalinc...I have to agree with most people and say that this idea of yours is extremely impressive.  I'd also like to ask for your advice and say that I only have two monitors, one Samsung 1280x1024 and one 32" HDTV that is 1440x900.  I would just like to enable on my system the feature that you have of dragging windows between the xservers because everything I open on my HDTV reverts back and only opens on my monitor.  

My  xorg.conf


# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@palmer)  Sun Feb  1 20:21:04 UTC 2009

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 1280 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
    Option         "DontZap" "False"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
    # generated from default
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "VIZ VX32L HDTV10A"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 70.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 85.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: 1280x1024_75 +0+0; CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0; CRT: 1280x1024_75 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection




Thanks...hope I can figure this out.

----------


## d2globalinc

PrinceOfDarkness,

Your issue should be a simple fix - Are your monitors setup next to each other? Which one is on the left and which one is on the right? (or top and bottom)

Thanks,

Shane Menshik
D2 Global Inc
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## d2globalinc

PrinceOfDarkness,

One more thing you can do before I take a look at this - open a terminal sesion and type the following - and use the nvidia control panel to make your changes, then save your changes to your xorg.conf and merge it with your current one - it should be able to do this for you since your only using 1 video card.. Enable twinview, not xinerama, and size and position your monitors accordingly.



```
sudo nvidia-settings
```

Let me know if you get that rolling - 

Shane

----------


## Caleb.Robertson

Hey I was just reading this forum and I see that you are about to release a program that does the mulit monitor setup for us, I was kind of woundering about how thats going to work and is it going to be free? I was just woundering

----------


## d2globalinc

> Hey I was just reading this forum and I see that you are about to release a program that does the mulit monitor setup for us, I was kind of woundering about how thats going to work and is it going to be free? I was just woundering


The software you are talking about will be free and open-source.  It is a software application that allows for several tweaks, updates, and fixes to be easily installed into Ubuntu.  Users will have full control over what tweaks and updates they would like to install from an easy to use GUI check-list.  The multi-monitor w/ multi-gpu module will be included with this software.  Automatic updates are obtained from within the program itself and users can contribute and add modules to it.  It is built using bash scripts so users can easily contribute modules or see how modules work.

There is plenty of documentation in the software, and I'll announce the release in this forum thread and in a separate thread when its ready (any-day now).

Thanks,

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## 85stang

Awesome that you are doing this.  I actually liked that with the xserver-xgl it would maximize across all 3 screens, that way my virtual box for XP ran on all 3 screens.  Now i have upgraded to 9.04 and can't wait to try out this program you are working on.  The config i am using is a Dell XPS 720 with 2x 8600 GTs and 3x 20 inch flatpanels.  The tweaks you talk about will be very useful, i would definately like to have the gnome panel across all three screens like i had with 8.04

----------


## d2globalinc

> Awesome that you are doing this.  I actually liked that with the xserver-xgl it would maximize across all 3 screens, that way my virtual box for XP ran on all 3 screens.  Now i have upgraded to 9.04 and can't wait to try out this program you are working on.  The config i am using is a Dell XPS 720 with 2x 8600 GTs and 3x 20 inch flatpanels.  The tweaks you talk about will be very useful, i would definately like to have the gnome panel across all three screens like i had with 8.04


This type of configuration will be available in the Xinerama module to be included as well.  It will allow you to set custom screen configurations for programs, panels, etc..

More to come on that too..

- Shane

----------


## PrinceOfDarkness

> PrinceOfDarkness,
> 
> One more thing you can do before I take a look at this - open a terminal sesion and type the following - and use the nvidia control panel to make your changes, then save your changes to your xorg.conf and merge it with your current one - it should be able to do this for you since your only using 1 video card.. Enable twinview, not xinerama, and size and position your monitors accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo nvidia-settings
> ```
> ...


I'd like to have two separate screens so that I can run different things at the same time.  And yes, I've used nvidia-settings.  I have an EVGA Ge-Force 8800GTS that has the Samsung monitor on the left - VGA (primary) and the HDTV on the right - HDMI (secondary).

----------


## d2globalinc

> I'd like to have two separate screens so that I can run different things at the same time.  And yes, I've used nvidia-settings.  I have an EVGA Ge-Force 8800GTS that has the Samsung monitor on the left - VGA (primary) and the HDTV on the right - HDMI (secondary).


In order to be able to drag windows between screens, etc - you have to combine them using twinview (if your using the same nvidia card to power both monitors) - or using Xinerama (if using seperate graphics cards to power two or more montiors).. 

The other option is to not use either (which is what your setup shows now) - and this doesn't allow you to drag windows / share the desktop between the two monitors..  To me this method does not have any advantage, because what you do here can be accomplished with greater flexibility under shared desktops..

----------


## Marvin666

Thjat has to be the most awesome machine I've ever seen, but how much did this monster system cost?

----------


## PrinceOfDarkness

Thanks for the advice, I do appreciate you sharing your expertise.  However, how do I solve the problem of making my desktop background look better - #1 and, #2 = how do I make sure that I can play full screen videos on the HDTV without them bleeding over?  Does it just "work", lol ?  Thanks, I'll test it right now...

----------


## PrinceOfDarkness

> Thanks for the advice, I do appreciate you sharing your expertise.  However, how do I solve the problem of making my desktop background look better - #1 and, #2 = how do I make sure that I can play full screen videos on the HDTV without them bleeding over?  Does it just "work", lol ?  Thanks, I'll test it right now...


K...nevermind all that, I got it working exactly as you said and figured out my HD video and background questions.  thanks again and keep up the great work  :Smile:

----------


## Almighty

After beating my head against the wall trying to figure this out. I have come to the conclusion that I can't do it hahahaha.


I also think part of the problem I'm having is that I have an Nvidia 6800gs and a Nvidia 8400GS. Something just isn't right, plus I get choppy graphics in Windows also.

Woe is me.

----------


## wsonar

Video could use some sort of sound(narrator or music but that is pretty neat

----------


## vegasdaemon

Progress report on the tool?

----------


## d2globalinc

> Progress report on the tool?


Tools is complete, modules are being written for multi-monitor solutions.  Both for a multiple video card set-up and single video card set-up (some helpful tools).. I'm also supervising a move of our datacenter equipment over the next few days so there may be a delay until that is complete. Hopefully we will have a release by the end of the week!

Thanks,

Shane

----------


## bpedman

So, I just got everything to work, hurray!!!! I have a 3x1 setup with 2 older geforce fx 5200 cards (I bought an extra one)...

I just fired up VMware workstation and turned on a VM and got this error message:

Unable to query the valid mode lines from your X server; will not try to change host resolution when entering fullscreen mode.

I don't think this is even a problem, I don't use full screen for my VMs but just wanted to put this out there and see if any one else has this issue or how to get rid of it

----------


## d2globalinc

> So, I just got everything to work, hurray!!!! I have a 3x1 setup with 2 older geforce fx 5200 cards (I bought an extra one)...
> 
> I just fired up VMware workstation and turned on a VM and got this error message:
> 
> Unable to query the valid mode lines from your X server; will not try to change host resolution when entering fullscreen mode.


Good to hear you have it working - the vmware deal has to do with Xinerama data - we have a module that works with Vmware and other applications that allow you to easily configure custom xinerama data to be sent to the application - so it can be used to provide real or virutal monitor information to vmware which is then passed to the guest OS.. works great!  So there is a solution / fix for this coming soon  - 

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## llamafier

So I'm trying to setup 3 monitors, two 17 inch and one 22 inch. I have a 9600 GT and a 7600 GT. I can't get it to work at all.

Will this tool be able to solve my problem or would I need another 9600 GT?

----------


## sunseeker888

> Tools is complete, modules are being written for multi-monitor solutions.  Both for a multiple video card set-up and single video card set-up (some helpful tools).. I'm also supervising a move of our datacenter equipment over the next few days so there may be a delay until that is complete. Hopefully we will have a release by the end of the week!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shane





You are a really top banana. I really wanted to completely migrate ubuntu  on my pc, my laptops already  using unbuntu. But I have three 22 inch monitors with via 2 Nvidia graphic card, can't wait for your soft, as now dual boot, I am using one pne monitor, and using VBOX windows as host  :Sad:  . You need a knighthood buddy, another nail in Hill-billy coffin

----------


## d2globalinc

FYI - For those of you having the duplicate cursor issue with xinerama enabled - there is now a fix that solves this issue - There is a repo you can add and apply the fix: 

https://launchpad.net/~m0sia/+archive/ppa

The official bug report has this information on it now as well which is located here: 


xinerama mouse cursor on every screen
https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/357901

- I will include this in my fixes as well with the module / application release - which I will get out as soon as our major datacenter move is complete.

Thanks,

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## someone7663663

I have been trying for a couple hours and reading this thread, but I can't seem to get xserver-xgl up and running in 8.04. I have 2 nvidia cards, and 3 monitors, and have installed the envy drivers, and also setup my monitor configuration as 2 monitors in twinview, and another monitor which uses xinerama to bring it all as one. When I start x, i can't tell if xserver-xgl is running, or if it's just compiz that doesn't want to run. Any help would be awesome.

----------


## 85stang

Someone, I had pretty much the same setup as you with Mint 5, As soon as i installed xserver-xgl and restarted X i could use compiz, but i had to start compiz manually.

oh i forgot to add, one way i could always tell xserver-xgl was running was when i maximized a window, it would take up all 3 screens instead of just the twinview or the single X screen.  If you have xinerama and XGL running, then you should see it maximize to all 3.

----------


## someone7663663

OK I'll try that. Another question, why do you have to use twinview at all? Why can't I just have each monitor as a separate screen, and use xserver-xgl to merge all 3 screens into one. Is twinview really necessary?

----------


## bpedman

> OK I'll try that. Another question, why do you have to use twinview at all? Why can't I just have each monitor as a separate screen, and use xserver-xgl to merge all 3 screens into one. Is twinview really necessary?


Thats what I am wondering too

----------


## someone7663663

I have tried this method with Ubuntu 8.04 and couldn't get composite effects with twinview, so i tried with seperate X screens, and composite effects would not enable as well. I was messing around with xorg.conf, and accidentally changed the offset for one of my monitors and it worked (well except my right most monitor is not set right). It appears that after I set the offset past 2500, the composite effects disappear. I really want to get this working, and any help would be great. Here is my xorg.conf. The composite effects work with these settings, but the offset for my rightmost monitor is not correct, and doesn't display well.



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@vernadsky)  Tue Mar  4 20:24:34 UTC 2008


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 2500 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0
    Screen      2  "Screen2" 1440 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option         "AIGLX" "true"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "XGL" "true"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "ViewSonic VA1912wSERIES"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 85.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "ViewSonic VA1912wSERIES"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 85.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "ViewSonic VA2012wSERIES"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7600 GS"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option         "NoLogo" "true"
    Option         "backingstore" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:7:0:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7600 GS"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option         "NoLogo" "true"
    Option         "backingstore" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:7:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 6800 GS"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option         "NoLogo" "true"
    Option         "backingstore" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "TwinView" "0"
# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1440x900 +0+0; DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
# Removed Option "TwinView" "1"
# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1440x900 +1680+0, DFP-1: 1680x1050 +0+0; DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
# Removed Option "TwinView" "0"
# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1440x900 +0+0; DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1440x900 +1680+0, DFP-1: 1680x1050 +0+0; DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
# Removed Option "TwinView" "0"
# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1440x900 +0+0; DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
# Removed Option "TwinView" "1"
# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1440x900 +1680+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0; DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-1"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1440x900 +0+0; DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1680x1050 +0+0"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard2"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "1440x900 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "1440x900 +0+0"
# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1680x1050 +0+0"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## 85stang

Using twinview was the easiest way for me to get it working.  A tip is also try to change one thing at a time, then restart X to verify it works, that seemed to work bettter than trying everything at once. nvidia-settings works pretty well doing it step by step, but when i first tried, i did all the changes at once and it did not work.  I got all three screens working, the secondary as a twinview, then turned xinerama on, so everything was working except Compiz.  then i installed xserver-xgl and then compiz just worked.  I'm not a xorg specialist, but i'll post my old one before I upgraded to 9.04 for comparison.  config is 2x 8600GTs 3x 1600x1200 planar monitors hooked up DVI, 2 separate X screens, second screen is twinview, xserver-xgl installed along with compiz working.

Ubuntu 8.04 xorg.conf:


```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@crested)  Sun Feb  1 20:25:37 UTC 2009

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder58)  Fri Apr 17 00:40:10 PDT 2009

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "0"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "PNR PlanarPL2010M"
    HorizSync       24.0 - 80.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "PNR PlanarPL2011M"
    HorizSync       24.0 - 80.0
    VertRefresh     49.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GTS"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GTS"
    BusID          "PCI:6:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "TwinView" "0"
# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +1600+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

----------


## Arup

My hats off to you for your phenomenal effort, really showcases Ubuntu's video performance.

----------


## bpedman

> FYI - For those of you having the duplicate cursor issue with xinerama enabled - there is now a fix that solves this issue - There is a repo you can add and apply the fix: 
> 
> https://launchpad.net/~m0sia/+archive/ppa


So this fixes the cursor issue but seems to kill compositing for me...any thoughts?

----------


## bpedman

> So this fixes the cursor issue but seems to kill compositing for me...any thoughts?


Actually, that may not have been the problem...I forced the revision back down to the actual jaunty repo version and still have the problem so something else might be messed up

I looked at my .xsession-errors and see this:

Monitor is On \nChecking for nVidia: present. \nStarting Xgl with options:  -accel xv:fbo -accel glx :Razz: buffer -nolisten tcp -fullscreen -br +xinerama \nWaiting 10 more seconds for Xgl to start...
[0] couldn't create glitz drawable for window

Fatal server error:
no screens found
rm: cannot remove `/tmp/.X1-lock': No such file or directory
Waiting 9 more seconds for Xgl to start...
Waiting 8 more seconds for Xgl to start...
Waiting 7 more seconds for Xgl to start...
Waiting 6 more seconds for Xgl to start...
Waiting 5 more seconds for Xgl to start...
Waiting 4 more seconds for Xgl to start...
Waiting 3 more seconds for Xgl to start...
Waiting 2 more seconds for Xgl to start...
Waiting 1 more seconds for Xgl to start...
Waiting 0 more seconds for Xgl to start...
Xgl server failed to start!  Continuing without Xgl.
Desktop effects may be unavailable without Xgl


any thoughts?

----------


## vegasdaemon

d2, status update?   :Smile:   As you can tell, we're all very anxious to see your progress.

----------


## bpedman

> Actually, that may not have been the problem...I forced the revision back down to the actual jaunty repo version and still have the problem so something else might be messed up


So it turns out that those xserver updates from the PPA did cause the compositing to be hosed. It must have overwritten a file or something. I am not sure if this will happen with the NVIDIA drivers from the repository because I have the drivers downloaded from the NVIDIA site itself...

All I had to do to fix it was rerun the installation for the NVIDIA drivers and it fixed the problems I was having...so now I have the cursor fix and the compositing is working...yay

----------


## ygma!l

I have also Jaunty since a few days on my computer and I have searched the internet since, because of my triple screen issue. Finnaly I found this thread and now I am waiting on the great tool D2 is going to publish!

I am using 2 video card's, but it is a pain in the *** to get this to work.

D2, please release you're tool as soon as possible  :Wink:

----------


## Caleb.Robertson

I ended up going back to XP on my desktop untill I can figure out how to sent up my third monitor. I miss ubuntu....

----------


## cbrandst@gmail.com

Looking forward to this as I have trouble getting Unity mode to work properly.  It kinda works for me but then just stops after a few minutes.  I probably need to spend some quality time with some log files to figure that out but if this is due to be released soon, I'd be interested in taking a look at it.  I just assumed the wobbly windows with that many monitors and Unity mode was a pipe dream.  Nice to see it is possible.

----------


## Almighty

Vaporware anyone?

----------


## Abremel

> Vaporware anyone?


Sad to say it... but im starting to agree...

----------


## llamafier

> Vaporware anyone?


I surely hope not. I just switched back to XP because I was tired of having two black screens glaring at me, but XP doesn't work either. Gonna be forced to use Vista again.  :Sad:

----------


## Abremel

> I surely hope not. I just switched back to XP because I was tired of having two black screens glaring at me, but XP doesn't work either. Gonna be forced to use Vista again.


Use the windows 7 RC... its nicer than vista - runs better too - and for me theres a lot less screen flashing with multi monitors

What graphics card do you use? my nvidia drivers can handle 3 screens on xp perfectly...

----------


## cbrandst@gmail.com

Caleb,

Maybe this will save you from having to use XP or Vista.  It's my xorg.conf file and I'm using 2 video cards and 4 monitors on Jaunty.  You'll have to tweak it to you 3 monitors, but it should be easy enough to comment out a couple of sections.  You'll need to do an "lspci" to find out the PCI slots your cards are on.  I think there is something missing that causes Unity mode in VMWare not to work properly, but it might help you get closer to the ultimate setup referred to in this post.  I still have faith that he will release his stuff soon.  He's probably just been slammed.  A data center move is not a trival thing.  Been there, done that, don't want to do it again.



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@palmer)  Sun Feb  1 20:21:04 UTC 2009

# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
#Section "InputDevice"
#	Identifier     "Mouse0"
#	Driver         "mouse"
#	Option         "Protocol" "auto"
#	Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
#	Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
#	Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
#EndSection
# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
#Section "InputDevice"
#	Identifier     "Keyboard0"
#	Driver         "kbd"
#EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
#	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used
#	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 2560 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 3840 0
    Screen      2  "Screen2" 0 0
    Screen      3  "Screen3" 1280 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "On"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 1704FPT"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 1704FPT"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 1704FPV"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor3"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 1704FPT"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8400 GS"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8400 GS"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8400 GS"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    BusID          "PCI:6:0:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device3"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8400 GS"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    BusID          "PCI:6:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Device2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Identifier     "Screen3"
    Device         "Device3"
    Monitor        "Monitor3"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

----------


## stevecs

Yeah, let's give d2globalinc some more time.    Moving a DC can take weeks depending on how complex the site is and how well it was planned out.    Having done numerous DC moves, the only 'standard' is that there is something non-standard with every one.   :Smile:        At least it's not a DR.   (though it may turn into one.  )

I'm also watching here though I may just pick up a couple matrox triplehead2go's and use the nvidia twinview to merge them.

----------


## d2globalinc

> Yeah, let's give d2globalinc some more time.    Moving a DC can take weeks depending on how complex the site is and how well it was planned out.


Yes - much longer than expected, and I'm finally catching up on sleep!  We have everything moved, and are implementing a new configuration and storage SAN now.. Won't be much longer and the first thing I need to do is get back to the customizer because its needed for my current project (not datacenter related).. Sorry for the wait! Believe me I'd rather be working on it than tie-strapping cables and benchmarking NFS and iSCSI.. This whole datacenter deal was unexpected and outa my control - the datacenter we co-locate in decided to remodel.

Soon!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## Caleb.Robertson

> Caleb,
> 
> Maybe this will save you from having to use XP or Vista.  It's my xorg.conf file and I'm using 2 video cards and 4 monitors on Jaunty.  You'll have to tweak it to you 3 monitors, but it should be easy enough to comment out a couple of sections.  You'll need to do an "lspci" to find out the PCI slots your cards are on.  I think there is something missing that causes Unity mode in VMWare not to work properly, but it might help you get closer to the ultimate setup referred to in this post.  I still have faith that he will release his stuff soon.  He's probably just been slammed.  A data center move is not a trival thing.  Been there, done that, don't want to do it again.



Thank you for you help, I am looking into this I went to dual boot of xp and ubuntu which I really dont like but because it a waste to have 2 os on one computer...you end up never using one of them.

But thanks again for your help!

----------


## Abremel

I can understand the datacenter move taking time... sorry we've been pushing ya so hard d2g... it's just that when i originally came across this forum it was close to a month ago... and i was just beginning to mess with 9.04... and had the multiple monitor issue (i had purchased a new videocard and 2 new monitors days before installing ubuntu) and when i got here your post had said you'd have the tool out that night... so i guess all i can say is maybe as a way to prevent all the impatient people complaining... next time don't set a date that it will be done by? idk... that's all it was for me... I've been checking daily for weeks... and every time i look it's disappointing that I have to wait longer...

----------


## Almighty

> I can understand the datacenter move taking time... sorry we've been pushing ya so hard d2g... it's just that when i originally came across this forum it was close to a month ago... and i was just beginning to mess with 9.04... and had the multiple monitor issue (i had purchased a new videocard and 2 new monitors days before installing ubuntu) and when i got here your post had said you'd have the tool out that night... so i guess all i can say is maybe as a way to prevent all the impatient people complaining... next time don't set a date that it will be done by? idk... that's all it was for me... I've been checking daily for weeks... and every time i look it's disappointing that I have to wait longer...


You're right about the estimated delivery time thing. I'd much rather hear "It'll be ready whenever I finish it." vs "It'll be done tonight." and not see anything. I'm sure people wouldn't ask AS much.

----------


## llamafier

> Use the windows 7 RC... its nicer than vista - runs better too - and for me theres a lot less screen flashing with multi monitors
> 
> What graphics card do you use? my nvidia drivers can handle 3 screens on xp perfectly...


I have 2 nvidia cards, a 9600 GT and a 7 series of some type, not exactly sure. The problem is XP doesn't see the older card, just the new one. So I just hooked up 2 monitors to the 9600 and have just been using them. I don't understand because it worked fine on Vista...

I didn't think about Windows 7, I may try that for the time being.

----------


## jober

I have 6 screens (3 across on 2 rows) and 3 x nvidia 9500 GT running on Ubuntu 9.04.

I've been able to get it working to use 4 screens with 2 x 9500's, but when I add the 3rd card, X (gdm) will not start.

I run into no errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log (included, it shows that all 3 cards and 6 monitors are detected and drivers appear to load properly for all 3 cards) and my xorg.conf is included. I don't have any screens destined for my 3rd card (PCI:1:0:0) yet, because I haven't gotten that far.

This config works if I take out the 3rd card. If anyone can help, it'd be much appreciated.



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings         
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@crested)  Sun Feb  1 20:25:37 UTC 2009

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 1280 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0   
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"    
EndSection                                   

Section "Module"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection              

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection                       

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"      
EndSection                    

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse" 
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"  
EndSection                               

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection                             

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown" 
    ModelName      "HIQ B91D D-SUB"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0    
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0    
EndSection                         

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown" 
    ModelName      "HIQ B91D D-SUB"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0    
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0    
EndSection                         

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Unknown" 
    ModelName      "HIQ B91D DVI"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 67.0  
    VertRefresh     59.0 - 61.0  
EndSection                       

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"                 
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"          
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"              
EndSection                                  

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia" 
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9500 GT"   
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"     
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"         
EndSection                             

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia" 
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9500 GT"   
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"     
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"         
EndSection                             

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device2"
    Driver         "nvidia" 
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9500 GT"   
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"         
    Screen          1                  
EndSection                             

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device3"
    Driver         "nvidia" 
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9500 GT"   
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"     
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"         
EndSection                             

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"     
    DefaultDepth    24                      
EndSection                                  

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +200+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+1024"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+1024, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +200+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Device2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```



```
X.Org X Server 1.6.0
Release Date: 2009-2-25
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-15-server x86_64 Ubuntu
Current Operating System: Linux jober 2.6.28-12-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Fri May 1 19:31:32 UTC 2009 x86_64                                                       
Build Date: 09 April 2009  02:11:54AM                                           
xorg-server 2:1.6.0-0ubuntu14 (buildd@crested.buildd)                           
        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                      
        to make sure that you have the latest version.                          
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,              
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.           
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jun  2 08:01:50 2009            
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"                                    
(==) ServerLayout "Default Layout"                                              
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)                                                   
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"                                                 
(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"                                                   
(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)                                                   
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"                                                 
(**) |   |-->Device "Device1"                                                   
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"                                               
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"                                                  
(**) Option "Xinerama" "1"                                                      
(==) Automatically adding devices                                               
(==) Automatically enabling devices                                             
(**) Xinerama: enabled                                                          
(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.              
        Entry deleted from font path.                                           
(==) FontPath set to:                                                           
        /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,                                              
        /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,                                  
        /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,                                   
        /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,                                             
        /usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,                                            
        /usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,                                             
        /var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType,                       
        built-ins                                                               
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"                                  
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.                                                                 
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0                                                        
(WW) Disabling Mouse0                                                           
(II) Loader magic: 0xb40                                                        
(II) Module ABI versions:                                                       
        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4                                             
        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0                                                 
        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0                                               
        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0                                            
(II) Loader running on linux                                                    
(++) using VT number 7                                                          

(!!) More than one possible primary device found
(!!) More than one possible primary device found
(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 9500 GT rev 161, Mem @ 0xf3000000/16777216, 0xa0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00009c00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288                                                            
(--) PCI: (0@2:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 9500 GT rev 161, Mem @ 0xf7000000/16777216, 0xb0000000/268435456, 0xf4000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000ac00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288                                                            
(--) PCI: (0@3:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 9500 GT rev 161, Mem @ 0xfa000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xf8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000bc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288                                                            
(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)                               
(II) System resource ranges:                                                    
        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]                     
        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]                 
        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]                 
        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]                 
        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]                     
        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]                     
(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.                                        
(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.                                           
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.                                                                   
(II) "record" will be loaded by default.                                        
(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.                                           
(II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.                                          
(II) LoadModule: "glx"                                                          
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so                        
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"                                    
        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0                              
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                    
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  180.44  Tue Mar 24 06:11:47 PST 2009                    
(II) Loading extension GLX                                                      
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"                                                       
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so                     
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                   
        compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0                              
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                    
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                          
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER                                         
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension                                 
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA                                              
(II) Loading extension DPMS                                                     
(II) Loading extension XVideo                                                   
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation                                
(II) Loading extension X-Resource                                               
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                                          
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so                        
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                      
        compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0                              
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                    
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                          
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                                            
(II) LoadModule: "record"                                                       
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so                     
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                   
        compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.13.0                             
        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                    
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                          
(II) Loading extension RECORD                                                   
(II) LoadModule: "dri"                                                          
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so                        
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                      
        compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0                              
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                          
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI                                              
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"                                                         
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so                       
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                     
        compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0                              
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                          
(II) Loading extension DRI2                                                     
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"                                                       
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so                       
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"                                 
        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0                              
        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                        
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  180.44  Tue Mar 24 05:51:43 PST 2009             
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs                        
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0                                          
(II) Loading sub module "fb"                                                    
(II) LoadModule: "fb"                                                           
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so                                    
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                       
        compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0                              
        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4                          
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"                                                   
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"                                                          
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so                                   
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                      
        compiled for 1.6.0, module version = 1.0.0                              
        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4                          
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"                                                
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"                                                       
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in                                           
(II) resource ranges after probing:                                             
        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]                     
        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]                 
        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]                 
        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]                 
        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]                     
        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]                     
(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32                               
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888                                                  
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor                                     
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)                          
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "True"                                          
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "1"                                           
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +200+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+1024"                                                            
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"                      
(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration                                    
(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is   
(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.                                                    
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9500 GT (G96) at PCI:2:0:0 (GPU-0)           
(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes                                          
(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.94.29.00.50                                       
(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X                            
(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU                
(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 9500 GT at PCI:2:0:0:    
(--) NVIDIA(0):     HIQ B91D D-SUB (CRT-1)                                      
(--) NVIDIA(0):     LG L222W (DFP-0)                                            
(--) NVIDIA(0): HIQ B91D D-SUB (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock           
(--) NVIDIA(0): LG L222W (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock                 
(--) NVIDIA(0): LG L222W (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS                       
(**) NVIDIA(0): TwinView enabled                                                
(II) NVIDIA(0): Display Devices found referenced in MetaMode: CRT-1, DFP-0      
(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Devices: CRT-1, DFP-0                          
(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:                                                
(II) NVIDIA(0):                                                                 
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT:nvidia-auto-select+200+0,DFP:nvidia-auto-select+0+1024"
(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 2074                
(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (87, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config        
(--) NVIDIA(0):     option                                                      
(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.                               
(**) NVIDIA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32                               
(==) NVIDIA(1): RGB weight 888                                                  
(==) NVIDIA(1): Default visual is TrueColor                                     
(==) NVIDIA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)                          
(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "NoLogo" "True"                                          
(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "TwinView" "1"                                           
(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "MetaModes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+1024, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +200+0"                                                            
(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"                      
(**) NVIDIA(1): Enabling RENDER acceleration                                    
(II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9500 GT (G96) at PCI:3:0:0 (GPU-1)           
(--) NVIDIA(1): Memory: 1048576 kBytes                                          
(--) NVIDIA(1): VideoBIOS: 62.94.29.00.50                                       
(II) NVIDIA(1): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X                            
(--) NVIDIA(1): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU                
(--) NVIDIA(1): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 9500 GT at PCI:3:0:0:    
(--) NVIDIA(1):     HIQ B91D D-SUB (CRT-1)                                      
(--) NVIDIA(1):     HIQ B91D DVI (DFP-0)                                        
(--) NVIDIA(1): HIQ B91D D-SUB (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock           
(--) NVIDIA(1): HIQ B91D DVI (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock             
(--) NVIDIA(1): HIQ B91D DVI (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS                   
(**) NVIDIA(1): TwinView enabled                                                
(II) NVIDIA(1): Display Devices found referenced in MetaMode: CRT-1, DFP-0      
(II) NVIDIA(1): Assigned Display Devices: CRT-1, DFP-0                          
(II) NVIDIA(1): Validated modes:                                                
(II) NVIDIA(1):                                                                 
(II) NVIDIA(1):     "CRT:nvidia-auto-select+0+1024,DFP:nvidia-auto-select+200+0"
(II) NVIDIA(1): Virtual screen size determined to be 1480 x 2048                
(--) NVIDIA(1): DPI set to (87, 86); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config        
(--) NVIDIA(1):     option                                                      
(==) NVIDIA(1): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.                               
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp                                           
(II) do I need RAC?  Yes, I do.                                                 
(II) resource ranges after preInit:                                             
        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[b]                     
        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]                 
        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]                 
        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]                 
        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]                     
        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[b]                     
(II) NVIDIA(GPU-2): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9500 GT (G96) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-2)       
(--) NVIDIA(GPU-2): Memory: 1048576 kBytes                                      
(--) NVIDIA(GPU-2): VideoBIOS: 62.94.29.00.50                                   
(II) NVIDIA(GPU-2): Detected PCI Express Link width: 4X                         
(--) NVIDIA(GPU-2): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU            
(--) NVIDIA(GPU-2): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 9500 GT at PCI:1:0:0:
(--) NVIDIA(GPU-2):     HIQ B91D D-SUB (CRT-0)                                  
(--) NVIDIA(GPU-2):     HIQ B91D D-SUB (CRT-1)                                  
(--) NVIDIA(GPU-2): HIQ B91D D-SUB (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock       
(--) NVIDIA(GPU-2): HIQ B91D D-SUB (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock       
(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.                                           
(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode                                                    
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT:nvidia-auto-select+200+0,DFP:nvidia-auto-select+0+1024"
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX                                                   
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized                 
(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps                                 
(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture                   
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled                                          
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled                                            
(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
(==) RandR enabled
(II) NVIDIA(1): Initialized GPU GART.
(II) NVIDIA(1): Setting mode
(II) NVIDIA(1):     "CRT:nvidia-auto-select+0+1024,DFP:nvidia-auto-select+200+0"
(II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized
(==) NVIDIA(1): Disabling shared memory pixmaps
(II) NVIDIA(1): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture
(==) NVIDIA(1): Backing store disabled
(==) NVIDIA(1): Silken mouse enabled
(II) NVIDIA(1): DPMS enabled
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Entity 0 shares no resources
(II) Entity 1 shares no resources
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing extension GLX
(II) Screen 0 shares mem & io resources
(II) Screen 1 shares mem & io resources
(II) Screen 0 shares mem & io resources
(II) Screen 1 shares mem & io resources
 ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
```

----------


## d2globalinc

> You're right about the estimated delivery time thing. I'd much rather hear "It'll be ready whenever I finish it." vs "It'll be done tonight." and not see anything. I'm sure people wouldn't ask AS much.


Nah - people would still ask  :Wink:  - All I can say is I've yet to get back to working on it.  I've been working on getting our VMWare ESXi cluster up and running which was supposed to be done when we moved datacenter racks.. However, I've been having network performance issues with it and have to knock these out so I can get our servers all moved around to where they need to be to support our projects both now and in the future (this includes the customizer application)..  I'll let everyone know as soon as I'm back to work on it - and then a proper ETA.. Sorry for the delay people - but I've got to get our systems online and make our paying clients happy first..  Then I'll contribute everything I can until my fingers are numb from typing code.. Seriously, I can't believe I'm still working on this datacenter stuff  :Sad:  - I look forward to seeing daylight again..

Thanks!

Shane

----------


## Almighty

> Nah - people would still ask  - All I can say is I've yet to get back to working on it.  I've been working on getting our VMWare ESXi cluster up and running which was supposed to be done when we moved datacenter racks.. However, I've been having network performance issues with it and have to knock these out so I can get our servers all moved around to where they need to be to support our projects both now and in the future (this includes the customizer application)..  I'll let everyone know as soon as I'm back to work on it - and then a proper ETA.. Sorry for the delay people - but I've got to get our systems online and make our paying clients happy first..  Then I'll contribute everything I can until my fingers are numb from typing code.. Seriously, I can't believe I'm still working on this datacenter stuff  - I look forward to seeing daylight again..
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Shane


Oh I understand how it is to be swamped with work as everyone does. I really wish I knew more about Linux as a whole so I could help you and everyone else. Do what you have to do, at least they are paying you.

Oh and by the way... I said people wouldn't as *AS* much  :Very Happy:

----------


## Caleb.Robertson

Ok I have a new computer 2.5 GHz quad core with 8 GB of ram I have 2 GF 9600Gt Video cards. I have the 3 screens up and running. I was following D2's instuctions but I cant seem to get compiz to work every times I start it my screen just blinks...any ideas? I have installed xserver-xgl and still nothing. Here is my xorg.conf file what am I doing wrong?



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@crested)  Sun Feb  1 20:25:37 UTC 2009

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 2960 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0
    Screen      2  "Screen2" 1280 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "0"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Envision EN7220"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     55.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL E173FP"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 80.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Acer X223W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "TwinView" "0"
# Removed Option "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: 1680x1050_60 +0+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0"
# Removed Option "TwinView" "1"
# Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +1680+0, DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Device2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

Guys can anyone help me get 4 monitors going?

I want to run continue to run compiz so based on what he said here:

Sooo - we had to use xserver-xgl with this setup in order to get it to work with compiz.

I'll need Xserver-xgl

Is this any different than Nvidia X Server Settings?

If so, how do I get this program?

I have three 19" dells & one 46" Samsung all in a row.

2 Asus dual video cards Nvidia, one 9600 GT, one 9800 GT

I can only get one of the cards to show up under Nvidia X Server Settings



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Thu Jun  5 09:27:12 UTC 2008

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 1907FP"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "Unknown"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024 +1920+28, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

----------


## Caleb.Robertson

I got everything working under 8.04, except for the fake xinerama...i dont know where to put the files after they are compiled them....anyone got any ideas

----------


## Abremel

any news on this whole topic? still waiting to install 9.04 because of this....

----------


## IrishGent

First - Thanks to everyone here.  Reading these posts I have gotten 3 monitors and 2 cards working on 9.04 without effects.  I've never been there before.  I have even seen compiz effects on both the single screen and the Twinview set of screens.  I havent installed fake Xincinerama (sp) just yet...  I'm making progress.  I am assuming Fake Xin will allow windows to cross screens...

I have a basic question - I think I already know the answer since I have seen effects on to screens, but JIC - How do you know *for certain* xserver-xgl is running after installation?  I've run ps and found it listed.  I have also edited gdm.conf-custom.  Is it really running?

Again, my thanks.  Ive come further reading this thread than I have alone!

IrishGent

----------


## IrishGent

Well - I just realized that I don't have Xgl running.  For all the newbs like me out there, running ps ax | grep Xgl does return a result that can be deceiving if your not paying attention.  The hit you get back is actually the grep process running looking for XGL, not Xgl itself.

Bottom line for me in this thread is that I have taken a step backwards in learning definitively that Xgl is not running.

How do I get Xgl running and linked in on 9.04?

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

> Guys can anyone help me get 4 monitors going?
> 
> I want to run continue to run compiz so based on what he said here:
> 
> Sooo - we had to use xserver-xgl with this setup in order to get it to work with compiz.
> 
> I'll need Xserver-xgl
> 
> Is this any different than Nvidia X Server Settings?
> ...


Bump

----------


## Caleb.Robertson

> Bump


To get the 2nd card to show up in Nvidia setting, first you have to figure out the BUS ID of your video cards 


```
 lspci 

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1)
04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1)
```

Then add the pci bus id to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. 
Like yours says 


```
Section "Device"
     Identifier     "Videocard0"
     Driver         "nvidia"
     VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
     BoardName      "Unknown"
EndSection
```

Add the BusID to this video card

Here is mine for example.



```

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
    Driver    "nvidia"
    Option    "NoLogo"    "True"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
    Driver    "nvidia"
    Option    "NoLogo"    "True"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection
```

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

> To get the 2nd card to show up in Nvidia setting, first you have to figure out the BUS ID of your video cards 
> 
> 
> ```
>  lspci 
>  
> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1)
> 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1)
> ```


Ok, so I run those two codes?

That will give me the BUS ID of my cards?

One of my cards is actually a 9800 GT, so which one of those two codes should I change to reflect it?  Does it matter?




> Then add the pci bus id to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. 
> Like yours says 
> 
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
>      Identifier     "Videocard0"
>      Driver         "nvidia"
>      VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
> ...

----------


## 85stang

you want to run the command _lspci_ in a terminal, your pci ids will be different.

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

> you want to run the command _lspci_ in a terminal, your pci ids will be different.


So I just run 



```
lspci
```

And it will give me the BUS ID for all PCI slots?

So bring that info back to you guys and go from there?

I will do this on lunch in like an hour and a half...

----------


## 85stang

yes, here is an example output when i run it.  I have 2 9800GT. notice the actual cards are noted by "VGA compatible controller" near the bottom.



```
user@user-desktop:~$ lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 Host Bridge (rev a2)
00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)
00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)
00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)
00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)
00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a2)
00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)
00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)
00:01.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)
00:01.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)
00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)
00:01.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)
00:01.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)
00:01.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)
00:01.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)
00:02.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)
00:02.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)
00:02.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C55 Memory Controller (rev a1)
00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C55 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)
00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Memory Controller (rev a1)
00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 LPC Bridge (rev a2)
00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SMBus (rev a2)
00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a1)
00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 USB Controller (rev a2)
00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP55 IDE (rev a1)
00:0e.0 RAID bus controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a2)
00:0e.1 RAID bus controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a3)
00:0e.2 RAID bus controller: nVidia Corporation MCP55 SATA Controller (rev a4)
00:0f.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI bridge (rev a2)
00:13.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)
00:16.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)
00:17.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)
00:18.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9800 GT (rev a2)
02:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
02:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)
05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5754 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9800 GT (rev a2)
user@user-desktop:~$
```

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

```
psychedelicwonders@JohnnyScience:~$ lspci
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)
00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)
00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)
00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)
00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)
00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0614 (rev a2)
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6101 single-port PATA133 interface (rev b2)
04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Geforce 9600 GT 512mb (rev a1)
05:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
05:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev c0)
psychedelicwonders@JohnnyScience:~$
```

So I can see the two VGA's at the bottom of that list.  One is labeled the 9600 GT and the other one says unknown device.

Is this because the BUS ID isnt registered yet in the nvidia settings?

Whats odd, is that I'm pretty sure its the 9800 GT that is working, because thats the one I have my 46" tv hooked up to.

Yet it clearly doesnt recongnize the 9800 GT.

I'll double check when I get home, but I'm like 99% positive that my 46" is plugged into the 9800.

So what would my steps be now?

----------


## Caleb.Robertson

```
Section "Device"
     Identifier     "Videocard0"
     Driver         "nvidia"
     VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
     BoardName      "Unknown"
     BusID          "PCI:1:0:0" 
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
    Driver          "nvidia"
    Option          "NoLogo"    "True"
EndSection
```

Try adding this to your xorg.conf.

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

> ```
> Section "Device"
>      Identifier     "Videocard0"
>      Driver         "nvidia"
>      VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
>      BoardName      "Unknown"
>      BusID          "PCI:1:0:0" 
> EndSection
>  
> ...


Ok awesome thanks!  I've been trying to make some progress on this 4 screen setup for like 4 or 5 months, its been crazy.

Let me ask a few newb questions

Why did you change the card that was already showing up from Identifier "Videocard0" to Identifier "Videocard1"?

Does it make a difference?

or thats just how you wrote it out?

Why is the one card unknown? How can I have the computer see it?

I also see between the two devices their arrangement is different, does it not matter what order you put the info in?

I'm at work now, but will edit the code as soon as I get home. (This is where I wish I had my remote access hooked up)

What steps will I need to do next? Or will the new card now show up in Nvidia X server settings?

----------


## Caleb.Robertson

> Ok awesome thanks!  I've been trying to make some progress on this 4 screen setup for like 4 or 5 months, its been crazy.
> 
> Let me ask a few newb questions


Well I am still a newb myself so I will try.




> Why did you change the card that was already showing up from Identifier "Videocard0" to Identifier "Videocard1"?
>  Does it make a difference?
> or thats just how your wrote it out?


One has to be set a videocard0 and the other has to be videocard1.



> Why is the one card unknown? How can I have the computer see it?


Do you have the latest drivers installed...just a thought. When I was using old or default drivers mine was saying unknown, but I really do not know. 




> I'm at work now, but will edit the code as soon as I get home. (This is where I wish I had my remote access hooked up)
> 
> What steps will I need to do next? Or will the new card now show up in Nvidia X server settings?


When I did this both of my video cards showed up in Nvidia X server settings.

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

I thought I had the latest drivers installed?

Ive been updating all of my software updates for Ubuntu.

How can I update the drive for the 9800 GT?

Maybe thats why it isnt showing up in my xorg.con also?

Man I hope this works... I havent been using Ubuntu for months now because I cant get all 4 monitors to work.

----------


## IrishGent

[quote=Caleb.Robertson;7499510]Well I am still a newb myself so I will try.

You don't sound very newb-ish!  Have you been successful in getting multiple monitors *and* compiz effects to work?

----------


## Caleb.Robertson

[quote=IrishGent;7499590]


> Well I am still a newb myself so I will try.
> 
> You don't sound very newb-ish!  Have you been successful in getting multiple monitors *and* compiz effects to work?


 Thank you, but I just did trial and error with D2's how to and figured out what works...now I have not gotten compiz to work on 9.04 with multiple monitors, I dont have time to find all the fixes so I am still using 8.04 x64. I just want my compiz and 3 monitors, I dont care what version of ubuntu I am using...I will update after he gets his program out.




> I thought I had the latest drivers installed?
> 
> Ive been updating all of my software updates for Ubuntu.
> 
> How can I update the drive for the 9800 GT?
> 
> Maybe thats why it isnt showing up in my xorg.con also?
> 
> Man I hope this works... I havent been using Ubuntu for months now because I cant get all 4 monitors to work.


Well I think the latest is 180. I think its System > Preferences > Hardware Manager...but dont hold me to that I am on a windows PC now and wont be home for 5 or 6 more hours. Ill edit it then if I am wrong.

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

[quote=Caleb.Robertson;7499703]


> Thank you, but I just did trial and error with D2's how to and figured out what works...now I have not gotten compiz to work on 9.04 with multiple monitors, I dont have time to find all the fixes so I am still using 8.04 x64. I just want my compiz and 3 monitors, I dont care what version of ubuntu I am using...I will update after he gets his program out.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think the latest is 180. I think its System > Preferences > Hardware Manager...but dont hold me to that I am on a windows PC now and wont be home for 5 or 6 more hours. Ill edit it then if I am wrong.


How do I tell if I'm running 8.04 or 9.04?

I want to utilize the full compize effects, so I must make sure everything is 8.04 right?

Ill check under hardware manager when I get home.  thanks.

----------


## IrishGent

I'm thinking you are right about 9.04 being a bear to get compiz going on multiple cards and multiple monitors.  I, too, am trying to run compiz on three monitors across 2 cards, but I am currently on 9.04.  I've been successful getting the cards recognized and the screens running with the same type of advice your offering PsychedelicWonders, but sans effects.

From this link (http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/x11/), it look like Hardy still included xserver-xgl.  Was that your experience?  Did you have to 'patch in' an XGL layer?

I may downgrade to 8.04 for this purpose...

----------


## Caleb.Robertson

[quote=PsychedelicWonders;7499733]


> How do I tell if I'm running 8.04 or 9.04?
> 
> I want to utilize the full compize effects, so I must make sure everything is 8.04 right?
> 
> Ill check under hardware manager when I get home.  thanks.


I think this will help
http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-112420.html

Well xserver-xgl is a dead application it was last released for 8.04. Now I know D2 has quite a few fixes to make it run 9.04 which he is including in his program.

So with going to school full time and working full time...I really dont have the time to find all the fixes even when he has listed all of them in this thread...basicly I got it to work on 8.04. so I dont feel the need to update mostly because I dont have the time.

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

[quote=Caleb.Robertson;7499801]


> I think this will help
> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-112420.html
> 
> Well xserver-xgl is a dead application it was last released for 8.04. Now I know D2 has quite a few fixes to make it run 9.04 which he is including in his program.
> 
> So with going to school full time and working full time...I really dont have the time to find all the fixes even when he has listed all of them in this thread...basicly I got it to work on 8.04. so I dont feel the need to update mostly because I dont have the time.


 
If I've done all of the most recent upgrades that Ubuntu prompts me for... I've probably upgraded to 9.04 didnt I?

Or just the updates alone wont upgrade the entire OS?

----------


## Caleb.Robertson

> I'm thinking you are right about 9.04 being a bear to get compiz going on multiple cards and multiple monitors.  I, too, am trying to run compiz on three monitors across 2 cards, but I am currently on 9.04.  I've been successful getting the cards recognized and the screens running with the same type of advice your offering PsychedelicWonders, but sans effects.
> 
> From this link (http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/x11/), it look like Hardy still included xserver-xgl.  Was that your experience?  Did you have to 'patch in' an XGL layer?
> 
> I may downgrade to 8.04 for this purpose...


I found when I upgraded to 9.04 and installed xserver-xgl I was unable to get it to work correctly. Now I am sure that if I had the time I would be able to with this thread but I dont have the time. I did have to install xserver-xgl I have it in a .deb file

I think you can get it here
http://ftp.metu.edu.tr/ubuntu/pool/u...xgl/?C=N%3BO=A

If you go to page 2 I think it is, of the thread you will find a how to that D2 that will work on 8.04. You can download a copy of 8.04 from ubuntu's downlaod page.

----------


## Caleb.Robertson

[quote=PsychedelicWonders;7499860]


> If I've done all of the most recent upgrades that Ubuntu prompts me for... I've probably upgraded to 9.04 didnt I?
> 
> Or just the updates alone wont upgrade the entire OS?


No you would have to hit update to 9.04...your prob have 8.10...but like I said I did not have any luck with 8.10...so I would download 8.04 burn it to a cd and install the os again.

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

Ok, I am about to add the new code in and I guess it didnt work?

I'm looking in Nvidia X Server settings and dont see anything relating to another card, or addtional monitors?

What am I missing?

Heres a pic of Nvida X & my new updated xorg.con



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Thu Jun  5 09:27:12 UTC 2008

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 1907FP"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
     Identifier     "Videocard0"
     Driver         "nvidia"
     VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
     BoardName      "Unknown"
     BusID          "PCI:1:0:0" 
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
    Driver          "nvidia"
    Option          "NoLogo"    "True"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024 +1920+28, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```



Also I found what distro I have:

psychedelicwonders@JohnnyScience:~$ cat /etc/issue
Ubuntu 8.04.2 \n \l

How do I make sure that I dont upgrade to the newest 9.04 distro, but can still get the normal updates for 8.04?

Shouldnt it automatically upgrade distros for me?

I've been doing the normal updates with the orange star.

----------


## 85stang

it won't auto upgrade you to the next version, using update manager will just give normal updates.  Did you reboot after modifying your xorg.conf?

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

> it won't auto upgrade you to the next version, using update manager will just give normal updates. Did you reboot after modifying your xorg.conf?


Ahh... no I did not. Wasnt aware I needed to.

I will try that on lunch and hopefully see something in X server...

Any other suggestions, or you think that will do it?

----------


## Dragonbite

Hmm... I just happen to have gotten 6 monitors from work....

----------


## Caleb.Robertson

> Hmm... I just happen to have gotten 6 monitors from work....


LUCKY I am having to buy all mine 1000 bucks...




> Ahh... no I did not. Wasnt aware I needed to.
> 
> I will try that on lunch and hopefully see something in X server...
> 
> Any other suggestions, or you think that will do it?


Sorry forgot to tell you that you have to at least log off and then back on to activate the changes you have made to you xorg.conf you have at very least log off and back on.

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

> Sorry forgot to tell you that you have to at least log off and then back on to activate the changes you have made to you xorg.conf you have at very least log off and back on.


Still doesnt list any new monitors or video cards...?

What else can I do?

----------


## bpedman

Hey d2, so I had my setup working great. I just got a new machine and have been setting things up. Now I am trying to get my 3 screens back working. I had everything working great before. Now I have the 3 screens hooked together...I have the same video cards...same xorg.conf, installed xserver-xgl, but for some reason I cannot get compositing to work now!...grr...I think the only difference is that I using 64-bit now instead of 32-bit Ubuntu...

The .xession-errors says this:

Monitor is On 
The video driver '' you are using does not provide features
necessary for Xgl to work.  Using a different driver, or enabling
a restricted driver may provide the functionality required for Xgl.
Continuing without Xgl...

I have the same driver as I had before...just now it is the 64-bit version...any clue why it is saying this??? 

Thanks!

----------


## Caleb.Robertson

> Still doesnt list any new monitors or video cards...?
> 
> What else can I do?


What happens when you take the 9800 out of your computer and try to force it to run on the 9600GT. Copy what the Xorg.conf file it makes and save it, then do the same with out the 9600 try to get an Xorg.conf with only the 9800 see if it addresses it correctly. Then if you see the 9800 set up correctly then try and edit your xorg.conf file to add the 9600 in. Try this first... I think part of the problem is that you dont have identical video cards, from what I have seen its possible to do it but much harder. 

You can also try to tell it what the card is, I dont know if it will work I have tired it. Example below. 



```

Section "Device"
      Identifier     "Videocard0"
      Driver         "nvidia"
      VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
      BoardName      "GeForce 9800 GT"
      BusID          "PCI:1:0:0" 
     Option          "NoLogo"    "True"
 EndSection
 
 Section "Device"
     Identifier     "Videocard1"
     VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
     BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
     BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
     Driver          "nvidia"
     Option          "NoLogo"    "True"
 EndSection
```

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

> What happens when you take the 9800 out of your computer and try to force it to run on the 9600GT. Copy what the Xorg.conf file it makes and save it, then do the same with out the 9600 try to get an Xorg.conf with only the 9800 see if it addresses it correctly. Then if you see the 9800 set up correctly then try and edit your xorg.conf file to add the 9600 in. Try this first... I think part of the problem is that you dont have identical video cards, from what I have seen its possible to do it but much harder. 
> 
> You can also try to tell it what the card is, I dont know if it will work I have tired it. Example below. 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "Device"
> ...


I tried the new code, it didnt do anything different.

See I was hoping that the different video cards wasnt going to give me an issue... but I already had the 9600 and the 9800 was such a good deal.

So should I remove/replace them all in the same PCI slot?

Should I flip flop them perhaps?

Or do I just pull/replace in the same slot they are both currently in?

----------


## Jenkins1

@d2globalinc

What an amazing setup!

Rather than repeating myself in two places could you please have a look here please, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1198519 could you tell me if this is achievable?


Please keep up the great work helping everybody.

----------


## jober

I am closing in on my last leg of sanity, trying to get 6 screens running. I have 4 running properly right now, but adding the 3rd GPU and 5-6 monitors is proving to be pretty frustrating.

I have: 3 x nvidia GeForce 9500 GT. I also have an additional GeForce 6200 PCI card that I've been trying (and been the closest in getting to work).

The system works fine with the 2 x GeForce 9500 GTs, but adding the 3rd card (either card) doesn't generate errors in the Xorg.0.log, X will just not start. It hangs at "Checking battery state" and won't load.

I have actually gotten the 6 screens to all render with the 6200 card, but Xinerma won't work and the screens don't actually function properly.

Attached is the X config that I have the closest to working. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. I've also tried a 3rd card as an ATI and manually writing the X config, but that of course isn't working either.

----------


## Caleb.Robertson

> I tried the new code, it didnt do anything different.
> 
> See I was hoping that the different video cards wasnt going to give me an issue... but I already had the 9600 and the 9800 was such a good deal.
> 
> So should I remove/replace them all in the same PCI slot?
> 
> Should I flip flop them perhaps?
> 
> Or do I just pull/replace in the same slot they are both currently in?



Now I know with my board it wont let me start and boot up without a card in my first slot, try and flip flopping the cards at this point I really do not know your issue is above my head. Well you are trying to get the computer to see the 9600, so first try running with only the 9600 get it up and running on that then...install the 9800 in the other slot...try that.

----------


## 85stang

yea the 9600 and 9800 should work together, i had an 8600GT 256MB working with a 9800GT 512MB, and i have since updgraded the 8600 to a 9800 GT 1GB.  I didn't have to change my xorg.conf at all to swap between cards.  how are you installing the nvidia driver?  I installed mine manually that I downloaded from Nvidia.  the version is 180.51.  I can't remember if I did this, but maybe try installing the driver again after adding in the second card, and putting it in your xorg.conf

----------


## securageek

I too, am waiting for Shane's solution to be posted!  I'm currently using Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope and have a 3 monitor set-up with 2 (nvidia GeForce 8600 GT) Video Cards.

I have been following this thread since the beginning, but never replied.  I'm new to this thread, but not new to the information.  I know that xserver-xgl is out from the Jaunty Jackalope version and it is why I'm here so that I can get full Compiz-Fusion to work on my 3 Monitor setup!  I'm waiting for Shane's response and very eager to see what he's got.  

I have twin view on both monitors and xinerama enable for the third monitor (seperate X display).  I got all 3 monitors working together like I want, where I can drag a browser window to each monitor screen.  But like most people have experienced, I too have the problem where I maximize one window and it expands to the first 2 monitors, instead of expanding to each individual monitor.  And also, I have the mouse problem where I go to the third monitor, a copy of the mouse stays on the middle screen.  I will try the fix for this mouse issue that Shane had posted up by later today and see if it works for me.  I hope it does.

Extra Note: Want to thank everyone for their contribution on this forum, its really awesome to know there is a strong community that really help each other out for stuff like these.  Thank you!  I'll be waiting for the solution on this forum.

----------


## IrishGent

Standing on the shoulders of Giants...

 Thanks to everyone here, and Shane in particular, I have been successful in getting three monitors up and running with compiz effects.  I will try to give a quick review of what I did as best as I can.   

 I will apologize up front, for I am maybe a step beyond a newbie, and I am certain this will not be to the detail that it needs to be.  Please read and follow at your own peril.  You've been warned!!

 That said  that biggest thing I changed - and to what I attribute my success - was rolling back to 8.04 LTS.  I had tried this on 9.04, but with no real results.  I don't think I ever got xserver-xgl installed and running on 9.04.  Once the rollback was done  everything I used was one pages 1 & 2 of this thread  although I have read the majority of this entire discussion, and recommend that you do as well...

 My Hardware (of interest to this topic):

Dell XPS 720 H2C2 Nvidia 8800 GTX cards (installed     with the SLI bridge  but disabled in xorg.conf as you will see)1 Hanns-G HG281D 28 Monitor     1920X12002 Dell E193FP 19 Monitors     1280X1024
 Monitor physical setup location:

Dell ↔ Hanns ↔ Dell
 1280 ↔ 1920 ↔ 1280 = Horizontal Rez
 1024 ↔ 1200 ↔ 1024 = Vertical Rez

I add this information cos I think it is interesting that the final desktop will handle monitors of different sizes and resolutions nicely.  I was certain this would be a problem, and it really wasn't....

 Steps (of major note, and where you should be careful...  I will try not to miss anything...)

Clean install 8.04Activate Restricted Nvidia Drivers     via System →     Administration →     Hardware DriversRebootInstalled via Synaptic     nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig (never used them overtly.  In     fact nvidia-settings didn't believe I was using the Nvidia driver     and would not run completely)Installed via synaptic     compiz-manager (but sudo apt-get install compiz-manager would work     too for any of these installs, but Synaptic worked, so I pass it on     to you...)Installed xserver-xgl via Synaptic     Manager.Reboot (Why, cos I've been with     ******* too long!)run ps ax | grep xgl  LO AND     BEHOLD XGL WAS RUNNING!!!activated effects...  but then     disabled them to configure xconf.orgMiracle happens here... Using an     xconf.org from the previous 9.04 install that got 3 monitors     running, but without any effects, and merging in relevant sections     from Shane's post on getting 3 monitors to work (page 2 of this     thread I believe) created a working xorg.conf (attached below). I am     vague here because it was just tweaking over the past 2 evenings.  I     think its the final result that you want in any case...


```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0"
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
    Screen      2  "Screen2" LeftOf "Screen0"
    
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option           "RenderAccel" "true"
    Option            "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/etc/X11/rgb"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/util"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/encodings"
    FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID"
    FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load            "dbe"
    Load            "extmod"
    Load            "type1"
    Load            "freetype"
    Load            "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option             "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier         "Mouse0"
    Driver             "mouse"
    Option             "Protocol" "auto"
    Option             "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option             "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option        "Buttons" "9"
    Option             "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier         "Keyboard0"
    Driver             "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "HSD Hanns.G HG281"
    HorizSync       24.0 - 80.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Unknown"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Dell E193FP"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier         "Videocard0"
    Driver            "nvidia"
    VendorName         "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName          "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    BusID              "PCI:1:0:0"
    Option            "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option             "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
    Option           "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option           "NoLogo" "true"
    Option           "backingstore" "true"
    Option             "TripleBuffer" "true"
    Option           "AddARGBGLXVisuals"    "true"
    Screen             0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier         "Videocard1"
    Driver             "nvidia"
    VendorName         "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName          "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    BusID              "PCI:1:0:0"
    Option            "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option             "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
    Option           "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option           "NoLogo" "true"
    Option           "backingstore" "true"
    Option             "TripleBuffer" "true"
    Option           "AddARGBGLXVisuals"    "true"
    Screen              1
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier         "Videocard2"
    Driver             "nvidia"
    VendorName         "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName          "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    BusID              "PCI:6:0:0"
    Option            "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option             "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
    Option           "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option           "NoLogo" "true"
    Option           "backingstore" "true"
    Option             "TripleBuffer" "true"
    Option           "AddARGBGLXVisuals"    "true"
    Screen             0
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
        Option            "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
        Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
        Option           "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1920X1024 +0+0"
    Option        "SLI" "off"
    SubSection     "Display"
            Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
        Option            "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
        Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
        Option           "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option        "SLI" "off"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
            Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Videocard2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
        Option            "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
        Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
        Option           "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option        "SLI" "off"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024 -1280+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
            Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
    Mode 0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option  "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

BTW  there was liberal use of     CTRL  ALT  BACKSPACE at every edit.  I just would make changes     and restart the xserver with the strokes above.WARNING: When I screwed up my     xorg.conf (I did  a lot) I had the ability boot into windows and     using a mount to the EXT3 partition either edit out the offending     change, or cp an older working xorg.conf into place and reboot into     Ubuntu.  Make sure of have some sort of this facility at your     disposal.  If you don't, you may not get back in to fix a problem...      Again, you've been warned...In compiz manager →     General Settings →     Display Settings →     Output I first disabled the Detect Outputs option, and then edited     the Outputs Dialog to have the following (per Shanes's earlier     posts):
1280X1024+0+0
1920X1200+1290+0
1280X1024+3200+0et voila! It works!!!
 A couple of other points... I am not using TwinView.  For a while I couldn't get the 3rd (right) monitor to work.  I think it could have been that Twinview with monitors of different resolutions is a problem.  Just a guess.  In my case, when I moved from Twinview to 3 seperate x windows I was there...

Lastly, positioning of the monitors was a problem.  I couldn't get the monitor that is physically on the left  logically on the left.  It keep going (logically) to the right of the right-most monitor.  I tried all sorts of number positioning in the Server Layout Section, but none of them seemed to have an effect.  Once I switched to the keyworkds of RightOf and LeftOf I got what I wanted....  Why?  I have not a clue....

That's about it.  I hope something within helps someone else.  I know you all have been a great help to me.  I have been waiting to have this capability for sometime.  In fact, not having 3 comiz-ish monitors working in Ubuntu always stuck in my craw.  ******* could, but Ubuntu left $500 in monitors and $200 (at the time) of video cards on the sideline?  Yuck!

----------


## securageek

IrishGent:  Thanks for the help and posting up your xorg.conf file. But I would really like to see what Shane comes up with for the Jaunty Jackalope version.  It's just a pain that we have to go through this since they removed the xserver-xgl from 8.10 + 9.04.  Sucks!  

Although, the sound of going back to 8.04 just so that I can get compiz-fusion and my 3 monitor setup, does sound really tempting.  I mean, would I loose features from Ubuntu 9.04 if I go back and install 8.04 instead ?? Cause I'm really thinking of doing this.   

Don't know....but I still have high hopes that Shane will soon come up with the Fix for this to work on Jaunty.  I hope he comes through like he said he will.........thanks!

----------


## securageek

Oh Shane, Oh Shane......where art thou, oh Shane......

I noticed that he hasn't reported back since 2 weeks ago.......wonder if he's ever coming back......hmmmmm....

----------


## Caleb.Robertson

IrishGent I think you missed one little thing being that you have to set up both video cards in Xorg.conf.

Oh and you don't need to boot in to windows to restore you xorg.conf, just need a Ubuntu install disk. You can boot that and edit your files on your hard drive. 

Nice how too...very on point. 

Leb

----------


## IrishGent

@Caleb - You are right.  I did miss that, partly because I struggled with that in the 9.04 version.  You must make a card entry with the right PCI and "Screen" options to get the video cards recognized and running.  You are also right about the boot disk... Another sign I have spent too much time with *******!  Lastly, thank you very much for the compliment.  I was worried about putting this out there and doing more harm than good!

@Securageek - It was a point for thought for me as well about rolling back.  Then I read an article that basically said the changes between 9.04 and previous versions wasnt *that* great...  BTW - it wasn't a positive article.  But it did make me think - the kernels are updated, the applications can be upreved to the latest and greatest...  What I needed / wanted was the investment in my hardware to be fully utilized.  Besides - this is all a learning experience for me for something else I want to do... Once I looked at it that way, I down reved... At the end of the day - to each his own...  To intentionally goad you toward action (in a friendly way!) I now have what you are looking for someone to give you.... NA NA NA na NA na!!!  Git 'er DONE!!!

----------


## securageek

@IrishGent:  Ha, ha, ha, ha, thanks for the input on this.  But you know what ?  I'm thinking of just going ahead with it. What the heck!  I'll install 8.04 and get my setup working the way I want it to be.  I've been waiting for a long time.  Thanks.

----------


## IrishGent

:Smile:   I'm glad you took it the right way...  Guess I don't have to worry about you jumping me on the way to school now!

If there is anything I can do to help...  Good luck!

----------


## kristian.sebastian

Hello,

Anyone knows if d2globalinc have done the 'how to' and where is it?

Thanks!

----------


## securageek

@kristian.sebastion:  No I've been waiting for him also.  He did say he was coming up with a solution to the Jaunty Jackalope and Compiz Fusion.  Hopefully he shows up.

----------


## Abremel

I hate to say this, but i wouldn't hold your breath guys... its been over a month since i stumbled across this post, and that day a month ago was supposed to be the first release of the howto/tool that d2g is working on.... now we haven't even seen a post from him in what? a week and a half, - I've pretty much given up on this topic im afraid to say

----------


## knight187

I gave up waiting and bought a Matrox TripleHead2GO, it took 10 mins to setup and it works perfectly with ubuntu (5040x1050). It wasn't cheap but still cheaper then paying for Windows, Office, Antivirus, etc, etc, etc. Anyway, thats how I justified the expense.

Cheers All.

----------


## securageek

Yeah, I feel you guys........I'm tired of waiting, it's already been like more than a month without a solution.  I'm just going ahead and installing Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron instead from Jaunty Jackalope.  I just want to have my 3 monitor setup with Compiz-Fusion and customize my desktop with a nice theme of my choosing.  

By the way, are there any sound effects I can add to the desktop, for example, a cool sound effect for opening and closing a window, minimizing or maximizing, menu select, etc. ???  Where can I get them to implement them on my desktop Ubuntu?  I did this for Windows and thought it was great.  But don't know if Ubuntu can do the same.....any one?

----------


## Red Dot

I have Compiz working on 3 screens in 9.04 across 2 NVIDIA cards.  However, 2 of the screens are TwinView and the 3rd is a separate X screen, w/o Xinerama enabled.  Ideally I'd prefer 3 separate X screens with Xinerama... but of course that breaks X  :Sad:   I hope Shane's solution fixes that.

----------


## d2globalinc

Ok - I've yet to read through the thread from where I left off, but I'm back.. Real life got in the way so I had to take care of business... I'm now back to work on this customizing application of mine and will post an update as soon as I get caught back up on where I left off, etc.. Sorry I fell off the planet, but I've been deep into a few other projects that had to come ahead of this one.. 

Good to see others helping out with setups, etc.

I also viewed a few others who have been using TwinHead2Go options, etc - I highly recomend using their solutions over the XGL / customized solution we have been doing if you can afford to do it.

I've got to bring myself up to speed on other options that were in the works for multiple monitors and ubuntu to see how things are progressing in the next release as well.

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## jajaX

Hi !

welcome back  :Wink: 

Red Dot : post your xorg.conf

----------


## d2globalinc

> Hi !
> 
> welcome back 
> 
> Red Dot : post your xorg.conf


Here it is as in use right now, 6 screens, 3x3 -



```
# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# Custom xorg.conf for multiple gpu configuration.
# Produced by Shane Menshik ( helpme<use at symbol here>d2global<use period here>com )
# http://www.d2global.com or http://www.shanemenshik.com
#
# Created: 04-14-2009
# Version: 1.0
#
# *** THIS FILE MUST BE USED AS AN EXAMPLE! ***
# *** IT WILL NOT WORK WITHOUT MODIFCATION ON A DIFFERENT SYSTEM ***
# *** I KEEP A LOT OF THINGS IN HERE SO I CAN UNCOMMENT THEM TO CHECK SETTINGS - MOST ARE NOT NEEDED OR SET BY DEFAULT
# *** NOT SURE WHAT IF ANYTHING IS USED BY XSERVER-XGL FROM THIS FILE SO I KEEP MOST OF THE OLD METHODS USED IN UBUNTU HARDY IN HERE THAT I CAN
# ***
# *** MORE NOTES:
# ***      * - I DISABLE XINERAMA INFO FROM BEING SENT IN THE SCREEN TWINVIEW CONFIGURATIONS BECAUSE I DONT THINK IT WORKS ANYMORE ANYWAY
# ***          AND I USE THE FAKEXINERAMA PATCHES TO PROVIDE XINERAMA INFORMATION TO THE SYSTEM. "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" "True"
#
# TO RETURN TO DEFAULT xorg.conf RUN THE FOLLOWING COMMAND:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    # THIS AREA OF THE CONFIGURATION FILE SETS UP THE LAYOUT OF THE XSERVER SCREEN PROFILES AND HOW THEY ARE ARRANGED TO EACH OTHER
    Identifier  "Default Layout"
    # SETUP TWINVIEW SCREEN FOR CARD #1
    Screen      0  "Screen 1" 1680 0

    # SETUP TWINVIEW SCREEN FOR CARD #2
    Screen      1  "Screen 2" 0 0

    # SETUP TWINVIEW SCREEN FOR CARD #3
    Screen      2  "Screen 3" 3360 0

    # INCLUDE DEFAULT KEYBOARD AND MOUSE DEVICES - THESE ARE TAKEN CARE OF BY EVDEV LATER ON
    InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    # THE MODULE SECTION PROVIDES AN AREA TO TELL THE XSERVER WHAT METHODS WE WANT TO USE WITH THE DEVICES IN THE SYSTEM
    # ATTEMPT TO DISABLE DRI2 - WHICH IT SHOWS IN THE LOG IS ENABLED ANYWAY - THIS WAS ADDED BY ENVYNG SO I KEEP IT HERE FOR NOW
    # IT SHOULD BE NOTED THAT WHEN THIS OPTION IS INCLUDED IN THE DEFAULT CONF FILE CREATED BY ENVYNG THAT NVIDIA-SETTINGS WILL ERROR
    # BECAUSE IT DOES NOT UNDERSTAND IT!  IT SHOULD BE REMOVED BEFORE USING THE NVIDIA-SETTINGS CONFIGURATION UTILITY!
    Disable	"dri2"
    # THESE ALL SHOW UP AS LOADED BY DEFAULT BUT I KEEP THEM IN HERE ANYWAY FOR NOW
    Load        "dbe"
    Load	"dri"
    Load        "extmod"
    Load        "glx"
    Load        "record"
    Load        "fbdevhw"
    Load	"vbe"
    # THINGS THE NVIDIA KERNEL DRIVER TAKES CARE OF
    #Load	   "int10"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    # path to defoma fonts - I KEEP THESE IN HERE TO PREVENT COMPAT ISSUES - MAY NOT BE NEEDED
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    FontPath	"/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    # ENABLE OLDSTYLE XINERAMA TO COMBINE ALL SCREENS SET IN SERVERLAYOUT INTO ONE DESKTOP
    # THIS IS THE OLD METHOD OF DOING THINGS BUT IS THE ONLY WAY TO COMBINE SCREENS THAT ARE ON TWO DIFFERENT
    # GRAPHICS CARDS INTO ONE LARGE DESKTOP AT THIS TIME.  XRANDR METHODS WILL HOPEFULLY REPLACE THIS SOON?
    # ONCE THIS IS ENABLED - COMPOSITE IS DISABLED IN THE MAIN ROOT XSERVER.  WHICH IS WHY WE HAVE TO GO THROUGH
    # THE MESS OF USING / HACKING XSERVER-XGL TO WORK WITH THE LATEST RELEASES OF UBUNTU (INTREPID, JAUNTY).
    Option	"Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # SETUP THE MAIN KEYBOARD - DUE TO CHANGES IN THE XSERVER/XORG - WE NOW USE THE EVDEV DRIVER HERE
    # I HAVE A LOGITECH G15 KEYBOARD SO THE REST IS CONFIG INFO FOR THAT
    Identifier  "Keyboard0"
    Driver      "evdev"
    Option      "XkbRules" "evdev"
    Option	"XkbModel" "logitech_g15"
    Option      "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # SETUP THE MAIN MOUSE - I KEEP THIS IN HERE TO PREVENT COMPAT ISSUES - MAY BE NEEDED BY XSERVER-XGL?
    # I HAVE A LOGITECH G9 LASER MOUSE
    Identifier 	"Mouse0"
    Driver    	"mouse"
    Option     	"Protocol" "auto"
    Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    # MONITOR PROFILE INFORMATION FOR TWINVIEW SCREEN 1
    # TWINVIEW BY DEFAULT WILL USE THE SAME MONITOR PROFILE FOR BOTH PORTS ON THE GRAPHICS CARD
    # THIS CAN BE CHANGED USING NVIDIA OPTIONS IN THE SCREEN SETUP OF THIS CONFIG FILE - BUT ALL MY MONITORS ARE THE SAME SO
    # I DO NOT USE IT AND HAVE NOT TESTED IT.
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor 1"
    VendorName     "Dell"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option	   "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    # MONITOR PROFILE INFORMATION FOR TWINVIEW SCREEN 2
    # TWINVIEW BY DEFAULT WILL USE THE SAME MONITOR PROFILE FOR BOTH PORTS ON THE GRAPHICS CARD
    # THIS CAN BE CHANGED USING NVIDIA OPTIONS IN THE SCREEN SETUP OF THIS CONFIG FILE - BUT ALL MY MONITORS ARE THE SAME SO
    # I DO NOT USE IT AND HAVE NOT TESTED IT.
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor 2"
    VendorName     "Dell"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option	   "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    # MONITOR PROFILE INFORMATION FOR TWINVIEW SCREEN 3
    # TWINVIEW BY DEFAULT WILL USE THE SAME MONITOR PROFILE FOR BOTH PORTS ON THE GRAPHICS CARD
    # THIS CAN BE CHANGED USING NVIDIA OPTIONS IN THE SCREEN SETUP OF THIS CONFIG FILE - BUT ALL MY MONITORS ARE THE SAME SO
    # I DO NOT USE IT AND HAVE NOT TESTED IT.
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor 3"
    VendorName     "Dell"
    ModelName      "DELL 2009W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option	   "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    # THIS IS THE DEVICE CONFIGURATION PROFILE FOR GRAPHICS CARD #1 - THE PRIMARY GRAPHICS CARD BECAUSE ITS FIRST AND THE LOWEST PCI BUSID (I THINK THATS WHY)
    # I HAVE 3 GEFORCE 8800 GTX PCIe CARDS IN THIS SYSTEM - ALL IDENTICAL - SO ALL THREE DEVICE CONFIGURATION PROFILES ARE THE SAME WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE
    # BusID OPTION.  THE BusID OPTION POINTS TO THE INDIVIDUAL GRAPHICS CARD'S PCI BusID.  THE IDENTIFIER ALSO CONTAINS THE CARD NUMBER (ie. 1, 2, or 3)
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device 1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    Option 	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"
    Option	   "BackingStore" "True"
    Option	   "DamageEvents" "True"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
    Option	   "UseCompositeWrapper" "True"
    Option 	   "InitializeWindowBackingPixmaps" "True" # - NO CHANGE
    Option	   "AllowSHMPixmaps" "True" # - NO EFFECT - SUPPOSED TO DEGRADE PERFORMANCE
    Option	   "AllowIndirectPixmaps" "True" # - SET BY DEFAULT
    Option	   "NoFlip" "True" # - NO CHANGE
    Option	   "TripleBuffer" "True" # # - PERFORMANCE DEGRADE?
    Option 	   "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True" # - NO EFFECT - SHOWS UP IN LOG BUT DO NOT SEE DIFF.
#    Option 	   "PixmapCacheSize" "134217728" # - NO CHANGE
#    Option 	   "UseEvents" "False" # - SET BY DEFAULT
#    Option	   "NoRenderExtension" "False" # - SET BY DEFAULT
#    Option	   "XvmcUsesTextures" "True" # - CAUSED ICONS TO NOT SHOW UP UNTIL MOUSEOVER
#    Option	   "MultisampleCompatibility" "True" # - NO EFFECT - SUPPOSED TO BE FOR CORRECT OPERATION OF SoftImage XSI
#    Option	   "UseInt10Module" "True" # - CAUSES VIDEO CARD BIOS TO RESET / RELOAD AND X WILL NOT LOAD
#    Option	   "UseEdidFreqs" "False"
#    Option	   "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP, DFP"
#    Option	   "SWCursor" "on" # - WHEN ENABLED THE MOUSE CURSOR GETS DISTORTED
#    Option	   "HWCursor" "off" # - WHEN DISABLED THE SWCURSOR IS USED AND MOUSE GETS DISTORTED
#    Option	   "CursorShadow" "off"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    # THIS IS THE DEVICE CONFIGURATION PROFILE FOR GRAPHICS CARD #2
    # I HAVE 3 GEFORCE 8800 GTX PCIe CARDS IN THIS SYSTEM - ALL IDENTICAL - SO ALL THREE DEVICE CONFIGURATION PROFILES ARE THE SAME WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE
    # BusID OPTION.  THE BusID OPTION POINTS TO THE INDIVIDUAL GRAPHICS CARD'S PCI BusID.  THE IDENTIFIER ALSO CONTAINS THE CARD NUMBER (ie. 1, 2, or 3)
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device 2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    Option 	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"
    Option	   "BackingStore" "True"
    Option	   "DamageEvents" "True"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
    Option	   "UseCompositeWrapper" "True"
    Option 	   "InitializeWindowBackingPixmaps" "True" # - NO CHANGE
    Option	   "AllowSHMPixmaps" "True" # - NO EFFECT - SUPPOSED TO DEGRADE PERFORMANCE
    Option	   "AllowIndirectPixmaps" "True" # - SET BY DEFAULT
    Option	   "NoFlip" "True" # - NO CHANGE
    Option	   "TripleBuffer" "True" # # - PERFORMANCE DEGRADE?
    Option 	   "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True" # - NO EFFECT - SHOWS UP IN LOG BUT DO NOT SEE DIFF.
#    Option 	   "PixmapCacheSize" "134217728" # - NO CHANGE
#    Option 	   "UseEvents" "False" # - SET BY DEFAULT
#    Option	   "NoRenderExtension" "False" # - SET BY DEFAULT
#    Option	   "XvmcUsesTextures" "True" # - CAUSED ICONS TO NOT SHOW UP UNTIL MOUSEOVER
#    Option	   "MultisampleCompatibility" "True" # - NO EFFECT - SUPPOSED TO BE FOR CORRECT OPERATION OF SoftImage XSI
#    Option	   "UseInt10Module" "True" # - CAUSES VIDEO CARD BIOS TO RESET / RELOAD AND X WILL NOT LOAD
#    Option	   "UseEdidFreqs" "False"
#    Option	   "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP, DFP"
#    Option	   "SWCursor" "on" # - WHEN ENABLED THE MOUSE CURSOR GETS DISTORTED
#    Option	   "HWCursor" "off" # - WHEN DISABLED THE SWCURSOR IS USED AND MOUSE GETS DISTORTED
#    Option	   "CursorShadow" "off"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    # THIS IS THE DEVICE CONFIGURATION PROFILE FOR GRAPHICS CARD #3
    # I HAVE 3 GEFORCE 8800 GTX PCIe CARDS IN THIS SYSTEM - ALL IDENTICAL - SO ALL THREE DEVICE CONFIGURATION PROFILES ARE THE SAME WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE
    # BusID OPTION.  THE BusID OPTION POINTS TO THE INDIVIDUAL GRAPHICS CARD'S PCI BusID.  THE IDENTIFIER ALSO CONTAINS THE CARD NUMBER (ie. 1, 2, or 3)
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device 3"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTX"
    BusID          "PCI:7:0:0"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    Option 	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "True"
    Option	   "BackingStore" "True"
    Option	   "DamageEvents" "True"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
    Option	   "UseCompositeWrapper" "True"
    Option 	   "InitializeWindowBackingPixmaps" "True" # - NO CHANGE
    Option	   "AllowSHMPixmaps" "True" # - NO EFFECT - SUPPOSED TO DEGRADE PERFORMANCE
    Option	   "AllowIndirectPixmaps" "True" # - SET BY DEFAULT
    Option	   "NoFlip" "True" # - NO CHANGE
    Option	   "TripleBuffer" "True" # # - PERFORMANCE DEGRADE?
    Option 	   "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True" # - NO EFFECT - SHOWS UP IN LOG BUT DO NOT SEE DIFF.
#    Option 	   "PixmapCacheSize" "134217728" # - NO CHANGE
#    Option 	   "UseEvents" "False" # - SET BY DEFAULT
#    Option	   "NoRenderExtension" "False" # - SET BY DEFAULT
#    Option	   "XvmcUsesTextures" "True" # - CAUSED ICONS TO NOT SHOW UP UNTIL MOUSEOVER
#    Option	   "MultisampleCompatibility" "True" # - NO EFFECT - SUPPOSED TO BE FOR CORRECT OPERATION OF SoftImage XSI
#    Option	   "UseInt10Module" "True" # - CAUSES VIDEO CARD BIOS TO RESET / RELOAD AND X WILL NOT LOAD
#    Option	   "UseEdidFreqs" "False"
#    Option	   "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP, DFP"
#    Option	   "SWCursor" "on" # - WHEN ENABLED THE MOUSE CURSOR GETS DISTORTED
#    Option	   "HWCursor" "off" # - WHEN DISABLED THE SWCURSOR IS USED AND MOUSE GETS DISTORTED
#    Option	   "CursorShadow" "off"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    # THIS IS THE XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE TO SETUP AN XSCREEN ON A SINGLE GRAPHICS CARD
    # EACH XSCREEN PROFILE IS JOINED TOGETHER USING XINERAMA TO FORM A SINGLE LARGE DESKTOP
    # THIS XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE USES BOTH PORTS ON A SIGNLE NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD TOGETHER
    # UNDER NVIDIA'S TWINVIEW.  WHEN COMBINED USING TWINVIEW THE XSERVER SEES BOTH PORTS / MONITORS AS
    # A SINGLE SCREEN / DISPLAY.  ITS USED HERE BECAUSE IT SEEMS TO BE THE WAY TO USE BOTH PORTS
    # ON AN NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD TO GET THE BEST PERFORMANCE.  THERE IS AN XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE
    # FOR EACH GRAPHICS CARD IN THE SYSTEM.
    Identifier     "Screen 1"
    Device         "Configured Video Device 1"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor 1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option	   "TwinView" "1"
    Option	   "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" "True"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050 +0+0"
#    Option	   "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +0+0" # - I USE THIS TO SWTICH TO A SINGLE MONITOR SETUP SOMETIMES TO CHECK CONFIGURATIONS - NOT NEEDED
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    # THIS IS THE XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE TO SETUP AN XSCREEN ON A SINGLE GRAPHICS CARD
    # EACH XSCREEN PROFILE IS JOINED TOGETHER USING XINERAMA TO FORM A SINGLE LARGE DESKTOP
    # THIS XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE USES BOTH PORTS ON A SIGNLE NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD TOGETHER
    # UNDER NVIDIA'S TWINVIEW.  WHEN COMBINED USING TWINVIEW THE XSERVER SEES BOTH PORTS / MONITORS AS
    # A SINGLE SCREEN / DISPLAY.  ITS USED HERE BECAUSE IT SEEMS TO BE THE WAY TO USE BOTH PORTS
    # ON AN NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD TO GET THE BEST PERFORMANCE.  THERE IS AN XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE
    # FOR EACH GRAPHICS CARD IN THE SYSTEM.
    Identifier     "Screen 2"
    Device         "Configured Video Device 2"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor 2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option	   "TwinView" "1"
    Option	   "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" "True"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050 +0+0"
#    Option	   "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +0+0" # - I USE THIS TO SWTICH TO A SINGLE MONITOR SETUP SOMETIMES TO CHECK CONFIGURATIONS - NOT NEEDED
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    # THIS IS THE XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE TO SETUP AN XSCREEN ON A SINGLE GRAPHICS CARD
    # EACH XSCREEN PROFILE IS JOINED TOGETHER USING XINERAMA TO FORM A SINGLE LARGE DESKTOP
    # THIS XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE USES BOTH PORTS ON A SIGNLE NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD TOGETHER
    # UNDER NVIDIA'S TWINVIEW.  WHEN COMBINED USING TWINVIEW THE XSERVER SEES BOTH PORTS / MONITORS AS
    # A SINGLE SCREEN / DISPLAY.  ITS USED HERE BECAUSE IT SEEMS TO BE THE WAY TO USE BOTH PORTS
    # ON AN NVIDIA GRAPHICS CARD TO GET THE BEST PERFORMANCE.  THERE IS AN XSCREEN CONFIGURATION PROFILE
    # FOR EACH GRAPHICS CARD IN THE SYSTEM.
    Identifier     "Screen 3"
    Device         "Configured Video Device 3"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor 3"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option	   "TwinView" "1"
    Option	   "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo" "True"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050 +0+1050, DFP-1: 1680x1050 +0+0"
#    Option	   "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1680x1050_60 +0+0" # - I USE THIS TO SWTICH TO A SINGLE MONITOR SETUP SOMETIMES TO CHECK CONFIGURATIONS - NOT NEEDED
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    # HERE WE SET THE COMPOSITE EXTENSION TO BE ENABLED ON THE MAIN XSERVER.  THE LOG FILE SHOWS IT ENABLED - HOWEVER THE NVIDIA DRIVER SEEMS TO DISABLE IT
    # OR MAKE IT INACTIVE WHEN THE XINERAMA EXTENSION SET IN THE SERVERFLAGS SECTION IS ENABLED (WHICH IS REQUIRED TO COMBINE THE SCREENS CONFIGURED ON INDIVIDUAL
    # GRAPHICS CARDS - HENCE THE NEED FOR XSERVER-XGL TO LOAD ON TOP OF THIS CONFIGURATION TO PROVIDE COMPOSITE AND OPENGL - WHICH IS NEEDED FOR COMPIZ-FUSION
    # I HAVE SET THIS TO Disable AND THE CONFIGURATION STILL WORKS - BUT NOT SURE IF IT HAS SIDE EFFECTS - SO I JUST LEAVE IT ENABLED.
    Option         "Composite" "Enabled"
EndSection
```

Shane Menshik
D2 Global Inc.
http://www.d2global.com

----------


## brighton36

> I have Compiz working on 3 screens in 9.04 across 2 NVIDIA cards.  However, 2 of the screens are TwinView and the 3rd is a separate X screen, w/o Xinerama enabled.  Ideally I'd prefer 3 separate X screens with Xinerama... but of course that breaks X   I hope Shane's solution fixes that.


Red Dot - you using any patches? What NVIDIA driver are you using - 180.44 or one you compiled from source ? Please post your configuration - I've been getting quite frustrated trying to get my two Twinview framebuffers to work on my four displays.

As it is - I can get them working just fine without Xinerama, but its very frustrating that I can't drag windows from one framebuffer to the other...

----------


## Red Dot

> Red Dot - you using any patches? What NVIDIA driver are you using - 180.44 or one you compiled from source ? Please post your configuration - I've been getting quite frustrated trying to get my two Twinview framebuffers to work on my four displays.
> 
> As it is - I can get them working just fine without Xinerama, but its very frustrating that I can't drag windows from one framebuffer to the other...


I originally applied the multiple screen ghost cursor patch to the X server when I was trying to run Xinerama, but I'm not running Xinerama anymore (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/357901).

I am also using NVIDIA driver 180.44


```
%cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  180.44  Mon Mar 23 14:59:10 PST 2009
```

Here is my xorg.conf (still need to figure out the Xinerama piece).


```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@palmer)  Sun Feb  1 20:21:04 UTC 2009

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Thu Feb 14 18:20:37 PST 2008
# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
# sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
#--------------------------------------------------
# Server Layout
#--------------------------------------------------
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Three Monitor Layout"
    Screen      0  "ScreenLeftAndMiddle" 0 0
    Screen      1  "ScreenRight" RightOf "ScreenLeftAndMiddle"
    InputDevice    "Enermax Aurora"
    InputDevice    "Microsoft Laser Mouse 6000"
EndSection

#--------------------------------------------------
# Module
#--------------------------------------------------
Section "Module"
   #Load           "glx"
   #Disable	   "glx"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
EndSection

#--------------------------------------------------
# Server Flags
#--------------------------------------------------
Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "false"
    Option         "DontZap" "false"
EndSection

#--------------------------------------------------
# Input Devices
#--------------------------------------------------
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Enermax Aurora"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "CoreKeyboard"
    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc101"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Microsoft Laser Mouse 6000"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "CorePointer"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
    Option         "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
    Option         "Buttons" "9"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
    Option         "DialRelativeAxisButtons" "6 7"
EndSection

#--------------------------------------------------
# Monitors
#--------------------------------------------------
Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Viewsonic VX910"
    VendorName     "Viewsonic"
    ModelName      "VX910"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 85.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

#--------------------------------------------------
# Devices
#--------------------------------------------------
Section "Device"
    Identifier     "nVidia Corporation [GeForce 9500 GT]"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9500 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "nVidia Corporation [GeForce 6200]"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 6200"
    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"
EndSection

#--------------------------------------------------
# Screens
#--------------------------------------------------
Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "ScreenLeftAndMiddle"
    Device         "nVidia Corporation [GeForce 9500 GT]"
    Monitor        "Viewsonic VX910"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "ScreenRight"
    Device         "nVidia Corporation [GeForce 6200]"
    Monitor        "Viewsonic VX910"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Hope some of this helps.  I need to check out d2globalinc's xorg.conf file as well.

----------


## kristian.sebastian

Hello,

I am trying to use the xserver-xgl to get 4 four screens with compiz fusion as @d2globalinc in ubuntu 8.04, two nvidia 9800GT with two DVI each card, envy 173 driver and 4 tv with hdmi input. But when I install xserver-xgl I get a white screen after log in. Without xserver-xgl it's works but of course compiz effects NOT.

I also try in one screen:
xserver-xgl + compiz enable --> Result white screen after log in

  xserver-xgl + compiz disable + xinerama disable --> Result white screen after log in
Xorg.conf for 1 screen with compiz and xinerama disable


```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder62)  Thu Feb  5 00:09:30 PST 2009

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option        "AIGLX" "true"
    Option       "XGL" "true"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Disable       "dri2"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load       "dri"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "0"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option  "Composite" "Disable"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "SHARP HDMI"
    HorizSync       15.0 - 75.0
    VertRefresh     23.0 - 76.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9800 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option       "NoLogo" "true"
    Option       "backingstore" "true"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals"    "True"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

The Xorg.0.log does not give any error. If you need more information let me know.

----------


## jajaX

Hi ! (sorry for my bad english)

go to console (ctrl + alt + F1) and stop kdm (or gdm) with "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" or ""sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"

after try "startx"

if you have got whtite screen again, do "alt" + "print screen" + "k" to kill your server X.

look your .xsession-errors (in your home) too.

for restart (gdm (or kdm) : "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start"

----------


## page2up

Hi ! Sorry for off-top but someone can give information about configuration of three monitors in 9.04?  
I have two cads one ext - 7300 second int - 6100.

----------


## kristian.sebastian

Thanks @jajaX!! Sorry about mine too. I'll try it now!

----------


## kristian.sebastian

@jajaX I have followed your instructions but I get the same white screen  :Sad:  I have take a look to .xsession-erros, there are a lot of warnings one that is repeated many times linked with compiz and can be the problem.



```
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x22000b1 can't be bound to texture
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Info: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1e00003 to texture
```

but I don't why appears!!! I put in the xorg.conf composite disable.

You could take a look the .xession-error file


```
/etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
Setting IM through im-switch for locale=es_ES.
Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default.
Checking for nVidia: present. 
Starting Xgl with options:  -accel xv:fbo -accel glx:pbuffer -nolisten tcp -fullscreen -br +xinerama 
Waiting 10 more seconds for Xgl to start...
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF/, removing from list!
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/OTF, removing from list!
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/CID/, removing from list!
FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF/, removing from list!
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/OTF, removing from list!
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/CID/, removing from list!

(seahorse-agent:17241): atk-bridge-WARNING **: AT_SPI_REGISTRY was not started at session startup.

(seahorse-agent:17241): atk-bridge-WARNING **: IOR not set.

(seahorse-agent:17241): atk-bridge-WARNING **: Could not locate registry
Xlib:  extension "XEVIE" missing on display ":2.0".
SESSION_MANAGER=local/vitriocean:/tmp/.ICE-unix/17241
** Message: another SSH agent is running at: /tmp/ssh-LoRZz17241/agent.17241
No valid screens to apply stored configuration
ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc
last scanned symbol is: XF86KbdLightOnOff
expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc
last scanned symbol is: XF86KbdBrightnessDown
expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc
last scanned symbol is: XF86KbdBrightnessUp
Warning:          Type "PC_RALT_LEVEL2" has 2 levels, but <LALT> has 3 symbols
                  Ignoring extra symbols
Warning:          No symbols defined for <SYRQ> (keycode 92)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <II65> (keycode 101)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <BRK> (keycode 114)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <FK13> (keycode 118)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <FK14> (keycode 119)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <FK15> (keycode 120)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <FK16> (keycode 121)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <FK17> (keycode 122)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <KPDC> (keycode 123)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <XFER> (keycode 129)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I02> (keycode 130)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <NFER> (keycode 131)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I04> (keycode 132)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <AE13> (keycode 133)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I06> (keycode 134)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I07> (keycode 135)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I08> (keycode 136)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I09> (keycode 137)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I0A> (keycode 138)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I0B> (keycode 139)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I0C> (keycode 140)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I0D> (keycode 141)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I0E> (keycode 142)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I0F> (keycode 143)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I10> (keycode 144)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I11> (keycode 145)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I12> (keycode 146)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I13> (keycode 147)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I14> (keycode 148)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I15> (keycode 149)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I16> (keycode 150)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I17> (keycode 151)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I18> (keycode 152)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I19> (keycode 153)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I1A> (keycode 154)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I1B> (keycode 155)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K59> (keycode 157)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I1E> (keycode 158)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I1F> (keycode 159)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I20> (keycode 160)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I21> (keycode 161)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I22> (keycode 162)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I23> (keycode 163)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I24> (keycode 164)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I25> (keycode 165)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I26> (keycode 166)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I27> (keycode 167)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I28> (keycode 168)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I29> (keycode 169)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K5A> (keycode 170)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I2B> (keycode 171)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I2C> (keycode 172)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I2D> (keycode 173)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I2E> (keycode 174)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I2F> (keycode 175)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I30> (keycode 176)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I31> (keycode 177)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I32> (keycode 178)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I33> (keycode 179)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I34> (keycode 180)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K5B> (keycode 181)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K5D> (keycode 182)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K5E> (keycode 183)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K5F> (keycode 184)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I39> (keycode 185)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I3A> (keycode 186)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I3B> (keycode 187)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I3C> (keycode 188)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K62> (keycode 189)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K63> (keycode 190)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K64> (keycode 191)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K65> (keycode 192)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K66> (keycode 193)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I42> (keycode 194)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I43> (keycode 195)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I44> (keycode 196)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I45> (keycode 197)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K67> (keycode 198)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K68> (keycode 199)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K69> (keycode 200)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K6A> (keycode 201)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I4A> (keycode 202)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K6B> (keycode 203)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K6C> (keycode 204)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K6D> (keycode 205)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K6E> (keycode 206)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K6F> (keycode 207)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <HKTG> (keycode 208)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <KANA> (keycode 209)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <EISU> (keycode 210)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <AB11> (keycode 211)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I54> (keycode 212)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I55> (keycode 213)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I5A> (keycode 218)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K74> (keycode 219)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K75> (keycode 220)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K76> (keycode 221)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I5E> (keycode 222)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I5F> (keycode 223)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I60> (keycode 224)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I61> (keycode 225)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I62> (keycode 226)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I63> (keycode 227)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I64> (keycode 228)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I65> (keycode 229)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I66> (keycode 230)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I67> (keycode 231)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I68> (keycode 232)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I69> (keycode 233)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I6A> (keycode 234)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I6B> (keycode 235)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I6C> (keycode 236)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I6D> (keycode 237)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I6E> (keycode 238)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I6F> (keycode 239)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I70> (keycode 240)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I71> (keycode 241)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I72> (keycode 242)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I73> (keycode 243)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I74> (keycode 244)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I75> (keycode 245)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I76> (keycode 246)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I77> (keycode 247)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I78> (keycode 248)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I79> (keycode 249)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I7A> (keycode 250)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I7B> (keycode 251)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I7C> (keycode 252)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I7D> (keycode 253)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I7E> (keycode 254)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I7F> (keycode 255)
Shutdown failed or nothing to shut down.
xrdb:  "*Label.background" on line 220 overrides entry on line 150
xrdb:  "*Text.background" on line 226 overrides entry on line 191
xrdb:  "*Label.foreground" on line 232 overrides entry on line 151
xrdb:  "*Text.foreground" on line 238 overrides entry on line 192
seahorse nautilus module initialized
Checking for Xgl: present. 
Checking for nVidia: not present. 
Checking for Xgl: present. 

(gnome-panel:17439): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/panel/toplevels/bottom_panel_screen3/screen' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x6fef60

(gnome-panel:17439): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen3/screen' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x6fef60

(gnome-panel:17439): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/panel/toplevels/bottom_panel_screen2/screen' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x6fef60

(gnome-panel:17439): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen2/screen' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x6fef60

(gnome-panel:17439): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/panel/toplevels/bottom_panel_screen1/screen' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x6fef60

(gnome-panel:17439): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen1/screen' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x6fef60


Tracker version 0.6.6 Copyright (c) 2005-2007 by Jamie McCracken (jamiemcc@gnome.org)

This program is free software and comes without any warranty.
It is licensed under version 2 or later of the General Public License which can be viewed at http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.txt

Initialising tracker...

** (trackerd:17486): WARNING **: Tracker daemon is already running - attempting to run in readonly mode
Could not set idle IO priority...attempting best effort 7 priority
starting HAL detection for ac adaptors...none found
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x22000b1 can't be bound to texture
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Info: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1e00003 to texture

/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x22000b3 can't be bound to texture
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Info: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1e00030 to texture

11
Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators
Starting emerald
Throttle level is 0
/usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x48000cb can't be bound to texture
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x48000cf can't be bound to texture
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x48000cf can't be bound to texture
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Deserializing HistogramRelevanceProvider...
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully deserialized HistogramRelevanceProvider.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Applications" item source.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Define" action.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Copy to..." action.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Move to..." action.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Directory Scanner" item source.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Firefox Bookmarks" item source.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "GNOME Special Locations" item source.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Email" action.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Manually-typed path items" item source.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Open" action.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Open Terminal Here" action.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Open URL" action.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Recent Files" item source.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Reveal" action.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Run" action.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Run in Terminal" action.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Error]: Failed to load item source from /usr/lib/gnome-do/Do.exe: Method not found: 'Default constructor not found...ctor() of Do.Core.DoItemSource'.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Internal GNOME Do Items" item source.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "GNOME Do Item Sources" item source.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Searching for plugins in directory /home/vitriocean/.local/share/gnome-do/plugins
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Searching for plugins in directory /usr/local/share/gnome-do/plugins
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Warn]: Could not read plugins directory /usr/local/share/gnome-do/plugins: Directory '/usr/local/share/gnome-do/plugins' not found.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Searching for plugins in directory /usr/share/gnome-do/plugins
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Warn]: Could not read plugins directory /usr/share/gnome-do/plugins: Directory '/usr/share/gnome-do/plugins' not found.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Searching for plugins in directory /usr/share/gdm/gnome-do/plugins
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Warn]: Could not read plugins directory /usr/share/gdm/gnome-do/plugins: Directory '/usr/share/gdm/gnome-do/plugins' not found.
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x5000001 can't be bound to texture
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: Couldn't bind background pixmap 0x5000001 to texture
/etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
Setting IM through im-switch for locale=es_ES.
Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default.
Checking for nVidia: present. 
Starting Xgl with options:  -accel xv:fbo -accel glx:pbuffer -nolisten tcp -fullscreen -br +xinerama 
Waiting 10 more seconds for Xgl to start...
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF/, removing from list!
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/OTF, removing from list!
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/CID/, removing from list!
FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/TTF/, removing from list!
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/OTF, removing from list!
Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/CID/, removing from list!

(seahorse-agent:17241): atk-bridge-WARNING **: AT_SPI_REGISTRY was not started at session startup.

(seahorse-agent:17241): atk-bridge-WARNING **: IOR not set.

(seahorse-agent:17241): atk-bridge-WARNING **: Could not locate registry
Xlib:  extension "XEVIE" missing on display ":2.0".
SESSION_MANAGER=local/vitriocean:/tmp/.ICE-unix/17241
** Message: another SSH agent is running at: /tmp/ssh-LoRZz17241/agent.17241
No valid screens to apply stored configuration
ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc
last scanned symbol is: XF86KbdLightOnOff
expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc
last scanned symbol is: XF86KbdBrightnessDown
expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc
last scanned symbol is: XF86KbdBrightnessUp
Warning:          Type "PC_RALT_LEVEL2" has 2 levels, but <LALT> has 3 symbols
                  Ignoring extra symbols
Warning:          No symbols defined for <SYRQ> (keycode 92)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <II65> (keycode 101)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <BRK> (keycode 114)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <FK13> (keycode 118)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <FK14> (keycode 119)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <FK15> (keycode 120)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <FK16> (keycode 121)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <FK17> (keycode 122)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <KPDC> (keycode 123)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <XFER> (keycode 129)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I02> (keycode 130)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <NFER> (keycode 131)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I04> (keycode 132)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <AE13> (keycode 133)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I06> (keycode 134)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I07> (keycode 135)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I08> (keycode 136)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I09> (keycode 137)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I0A> (keycode 138)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I0B> (keycode 139)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I0C> (keycode 140)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I0D> (keycode 141)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I0E> (keycode 142)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I0F> (keycode 143)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I10> (keycode 144)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I11> (keycode 145)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I12> (keycode 146)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I13> (keycode 147)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I14> (keycode 148)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I15> (keycode 149)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I16> (keycode 150)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I17> (keycode 151)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I18> (keycode 152)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I19> (keycode 153)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I1A> (keycode 154)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I1B> (keycode 155)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K59> (keycode 157)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I1E> (keycode 158)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I1F> (keycode 159)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I20> (keycode 160)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I21> (keycode 161)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I22> (keycode 162)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I23> (keycode 163)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I24> (keycode 164)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I25> (keycode 165)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I26> (keycode 166)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I27> (keycode 167)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I28> (keycode 168)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I29> (keycode 169)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K5A> (keycode 170)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I2B> (keycode 171)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I2C> (keycode 172)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I2D> (keycode 173)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I2E> (keycode 174)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I2F> (keycode 175)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I30> (keycode 176)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I31> (keycode 177)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I32> (keycode 178)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I33> (keycode 179)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I34> (keycode 180)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K5B> (keycode 181)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K5D> (keycode 182)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K5E> (keycode 183)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K5F> (keycode 184)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I39> (keycode 185)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I3A> (keycode 186)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I3B> (keycode 187)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I3C> (keycode 188)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K62> (keycode 189)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K63> (keycode 190)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K64> (keycode 191)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K65> (keycode 192)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K66> (keycode 193)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I42> (keycode 194)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I43> (keycode 195)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I44> (keycode 196)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I45> (keycode 197)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K67> (keycode 198)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K68> (keycode 199)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K69> (keycode 200)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K6A> (keycode 201)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I4A> (keycode 202)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K6B> (keycode 203)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K6C> (keycode 204)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K6D> (keycode 205)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K6E> (keycode 206)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K6F> (keycode 207)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <HKTG> (keycode 208)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <KANA> (keycode 209)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <EISU> (keycode 210)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <AB11> (keycode 211)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I54> (keycode 212)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I55> (keycode 213)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I5A> (keycode 218)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K74> (keycode 219)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K75> (keycode 220)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <K76> (keycode 221)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I5E> (keycode 222)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I5F> (keycode 223)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I60> (keycode 224)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I61> (keycode 225)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I62> (keycode 226)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I63> (keycode 227)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I64> (keycode 228)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I65> (keycode 229)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I66> (keycode 230)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I67> (keycode 231)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I68> (keycode 232)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I69> (keycode 233)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I6A> (keycode 234)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I6B> (keycode 235)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I6C> (keycode 236)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I6D> (keycode 237)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I6E> (keycode 238)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I6F> (keycode 239)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I70> (keycode 240)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I71> (keycode 241)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I72> (keycode 242)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I73> (keycode 243)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I74> (keycode 244)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I75> (keycode 245)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I76> (keycode 246)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I77> (keycode 247)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I78> (keycode 248)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I79> (keycode 249)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I7A> (keycode 250)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I7B> (keycode 251)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I7C> (keycode 252)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I7D> (keycode 253)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I7E> (keycode 254)
Warning:          No symbols defined for <I7F> (keycode 255)
Shutdown failed or nothing to shut down.
xrdb:  "*Label.background" on line 220 overrides entry on line 150
xrdb:  "*Text.background" on line 226 overrides entry on line 191
xrdb:  "*Label.foreground" on line 232 overrides entry on line 151
xrdb:  "*Text.foreground" on line 238 overrides entry on line 192
seahorse nautilus module initialized
Checking for Xgl: present. 
Checking for nVidia: not present. 
Checking for Xgl: present. 

(gnome-panel:17439): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/panel/toplevels/bottom_panel_screen3/screen' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x6fef60

(gnome-panel:17439): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen3/screen' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x6fef60

(gnome-panel:17439): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/panel/toplevels/bottom_panel_screen2/screen' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x6fef60

(gnome-panel:17439): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen2/screen' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x6fef60

(gnome-panel:17439): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/panel/toplevels/bottom_panel_screen1/screen' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x6fef60

(gnome-panel:17439): GConf-WARNING **: Directory `/apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen1/screen' was not being monitored by GConfClient 0x6fef60


Tracker version 0.6.6 Copyright (c) 2005-2007 by Jamie McCracken (jamiemcc@gnome.org)

This program is free software and comes without any warranty.
It is licensed under version 2 or later of the General Public License which can be viewed at http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.txt

Initialising tracker...

** (trackerd:17486): WARNING **: Tracker daemon is already running - attempting to run in readonly mode
Could not set idle IO priority...attempting best effort 7 priority
starting HAL detection for ac adaptors...none found
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x22000b1 can't be bound to texture
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Info: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1e00003 to texture

/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x22000b3 can't be bound to texture
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Info: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1e00030 to texture

11
Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators
Starting emerald
Throttle level is 0
/usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x48000cb can't be bound to texture
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x48000cf can't be bound to texture
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x48000cf can't be bound to texture
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Deserializing HistogramRelevanceProvider...
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully deserialized HistogramRelevanceProvider.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Applications" item source.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Define" action.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Copy to..." action.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Move to..." action.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Directory Scanner" item source.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Firefox Bookmarks" item source.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "GNOME Special Locations" item source.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Email" action.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Manually-typed path items" item source.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Open" action.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Open Terminal Here" action.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Open URL" action.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Recent Files" item source.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Reveal" action.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Run" action.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Run in Terminal" action.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Error]: Failed to load item source from /usr/lib/gnome-do/Do.exe: Method not found: 'Default constructor not found...ctor() of Do.Core.DoItemSource'.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "Internal GNOME Do Items" item source.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Successfully loaded "GNOME Do Item Sources" item source.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Searching for plugins in directory /home/vitriocean/.local/share/gnome-do/plugins
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Searching for plugins in directory /usr/local/share/gnome-do/plugins
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Warn]: Could not read plugins directory /usr/local/share/gnome-do/plugins: Directory '/usr/local/share/gnome-do/plugins' not found.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Searching for plugins in directory /usr/share/gnome-do/plugins
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Warn]: Could not read plugins directory /usr/share/gnome-do/plugins: Directory '/usr/share/gnome-do/plugins' not found.
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Info]: Searching for plugins in directory /usr/share/gdm/gnome-do/plugins
24/07/2009 15:56:26 [Warn]: Could not read plugins directory /usr/share/gdm/gnome-do/plugins: Directory '/usr/share/gdm/gnome-do/plugins' not found.
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x5000001 can't be bound to texture
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: Couldn't bind background pixmap 0x5000001 to texture
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x22000b1 can't be bound to texture
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Info: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1e00003 to texture

/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x22000b3 can't be bound to texture
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Info: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1e00030 to texture

/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x22000f1 can't be bound to texture
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Info: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1c00022 to texture

/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x22000b1 can't be bound to texture
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Info: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1e00003 to texture

/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x22000b3 can't be bound to texture
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Info: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1e00030 to texture

/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x22000b3 can't be bound to texture
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Info: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1e00030 to texture

/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x22000f1 can't be bound to texture
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Info: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1c00022 to texture

/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x22000b1 can't be bound to texture
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Info: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1e00003 to texture

/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: pixmap 0x22000b3 can't be bound to texture
/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Info: Couldn't bind redirected window 0x1e00030 to texture
.
.
.
```

Thanks!!

----------


## jajaX

see that  :Wink: 

edit : see your ".xession-error file"




> Checking for Xgl: present. 
> *Checking for nVidia: not present.* 
> Checking for Xgl: present.

----------


## securageek

First off I want to say!  FINALLY!! Welcome back Shane, still waiting on your solution for the Jaunty Jackalope with the "3 Monitor" setup solution.  

In the meantime, I demoted and installed Hardy Heron 8.04 version.  I got all three monitors to work, but there's a problem.  See if any of you can figure this out. Once I open terminal and run sudo nvidia-settings, I get this message: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. )  

I updated all my nvidia drivers thru Envyng, installed xserver-xgl, and compiz-fusion, just like Shane said.  Everythings works, special effects, rotating cube, themes, etc.  Now on Jaunty Jackalope I was able to open and configure my 3 monitors settings thru nvidia-settings, but now here I can't. it  gives me that message.  What gives?


Here's my Xorg.conf file so you can have a look: 

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 3360 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath         "/etc/X11/rgb"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/util"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/encodings"
    FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/CID"
    FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "Buttons" "9"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Sceptre"
    ModelName      "X20WG-NagaII"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 85.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Scpetre"
    ModelName      "X20WG-NagaII"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 85.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Sceptre"
    ModelName      "X20WG-NagaII"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 85.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option         "NoLogo" "true"
    Option         "backingstore" "true"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:3:00:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option         "NoLogo" "true"
    Option         "backingstore" "true"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:3:00:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option         "NoLogo" "true"
    Option         "backingstore" "true"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:5:00:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"

    # Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1680x1050 +0+0, CRT-0: 1680x1050 +952+1050" 
    # Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT: 1680x1050 +1680+0, DFP: 1680x1050 +0+0" 
    # Removed Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "CRT-0" 
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: 1680x1050 +0+0, DFP: 1680x1050 +1680+0"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"

    # Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT-1: 1680x1050 +1680+0" 
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "1680x1050 +0+0"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection

----------


## IrishGent

> ...Once I open terminal and run sudo nvidia-settings, I get this message: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. )  ...


I had the same issue - that nvidia-settings wouldn't recognize that the nvidia drivers were in fact installed.  I never got around this one myself, but it did not keep the compiz effect from running on 3 monitors in 8.04.  Do you have effects?

----------


## wumba

Hello Everyone!

And yes wow!  I have been lurking ubuntu forums for over two years but this post is incredible, thus my first post.  Nice work D2.  Anyway this has inspired me to create my own 3 monitor setup.  I am looking to integrate 2x Dell 2007FP (1600x1200) in portrait mode and 1 x Dell 3007WFP-HC (2560x1600).  

The plan is to set it up like this gentleman has: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1gTjRrarFU

Only without Windows of course!

[ 20" ][     30"    ][ 20" ]

I know this will require rotation of the screen and I also know that I have to dedicate one card to the 30" because of the 2560x1600.

Can this be done with two x16 7950GTs? Or am I going to need some exotic 3 x x16 PCI-E solution?

D2 says you have to setup twinview if you are using two monitors on a gpu; does that still allow me to position them with the 30" in between them?

Thank you!
-Larry

----------


## kristian.sebastian

Hi!

Thank jajaX.

I have another hard disk and I have done:

Clean installation of 8.04 and all updates. RebootInstall envy --> sudo aptitude install envyng-gtkInstall nvidia driver 173 through envy applicationInstall xserver-xgl --> sudo aptitude install xerver-xgl Edit xorg.conf with this content:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 1080
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load       "dri"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection


Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "SHARP HDMI"
    HorizSync       15.0 - 75.0
    VertRefresh     23.0 - 76.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "SHARP HDMI"
    HorizSync       15.0 - 75.0
    VertRefresh     23.0 - 76.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9800 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9800 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals"    "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +1920+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals"    "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +1920+0"
    Option        "Rotate" "inverted"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "DRI"
    Mode 0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option  "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

Result --> 4 TV's 2x2 + Ubuntu 8.04 + Compiz!!!! 

Next step configure compiz to maximize application in one screen NOT across all screens and try to fix the another installation of ubuntu 8.04.

Thanks all that have contributed in this thread!!

----------


## jajaX

nice  :Wink:

----------


## securageek

@IrishGent :  Yes, I have the full compiz effects and animations all running and working on the 3 monitors!  It's sweet!  I really like it a lot. My only problem is having the windows expand to all 3 monitors instead of just one monitor.  Also, having the Ubuntu menu bars expanded across all 3 monitors as well.  I want to set it up so that the middle screen only has the menu bars and all that.  Know what I mean?

Still can't figure out why I can't get nvidia-settings to work like it did in Ubuntu 9.04.  You know, the menu in the nividia-settings where you see 3 monitor displays (like in Windows) where you can drag and position the monitors the way you like, change resolutions, and chose which one you want to make it the primary monitor ??? Yeap that one.  

I don't know what to do, but I'll keep trying.  Let me know if you come up with a solution.

----------


## IrishGent

If it helps at all, I had all the same issues that you are reporting, including one you havent.  Some programs, like firefox, would have the dropdown of a menu appear on a different monitor than the one where the main application window was...  odd....

I believe that "fake xinerama" is suppose to take care the the windows opening across all three monitors.  Additionally, there is a setting under the compiz-manager -> General tab for Output...  if you correctly describe the position and resultion of your 3 monitors there, it passes this information to the window and the open and maximize appropriately.

I am not on my ubuntu machine right now, so I will try to write back with more specifics....  Hope this little bit helps for now...  M2C

- Irish

----------


## jajaX

Hi (sorry for my bad english)

d2globalinc : could you give us a date for your how-to ?

because, I think I come back to hardy heron for do to works my third screen...

note : I can help you for test if you want, contact me by pm  :Wink:

----------


## securageek

IrishGent:  In the Display Settings tab in Compiz Fuzion, I made sure Detect Output was unchecked and entered my new entries one at a time:  
1680x1050+0+0
1680x1050+1680+0
1680x1050+3360+0  

Windows still expand to all 3 monitors, it didn't work for me.  It is why I need to figure out how to get the nvidia-settings going for me so I can edit it thru there and write it to X file.  
Like I did in the 9.04 version.  

How does fake xinerama work?

----------


## IrishGent

There is a compiz module called Maxumize (its spelled funny) - make sure its turned on...  When I am back at my PC I'll check it to be certain... let me know if this helps...

----------


## Count_Chocula

hey all, 

good to see some other multimon users.

im not up to the compiz level yet, just trying to get normal multimon working.
hoping someone here might be able to help with my problem.

Running ubuntu 9.04/amd64 system, 3 monitors, two nvidia 7600gs cards, running nvidia-180.

Works reasonably well but it doesn't work for me on  system boot. It just works on reboot.

So every time I start the day I have to reboot my desktop. 
If Im running Gnome I have to move my taskbars back around to the correct monitor. 
On KDE they go back to the correct monitor by default.

can anyone help me shed some light on this - so i dont have to reboot every time?

oh btw shane, I <3 your setup. wow, v nice.

----------


## KrisWillis

First of all, excellent thread, it took me nearly two hours to read it all!

I have been running a 3 monitor set-up for the last few years and it's always been somewhat sluggish on the rendering side when dragging windows around quickly or when switching between workspaces it takes a couple of seconds to render the contents of the screen. I'm wondering if there is something I can do to speed this up, as this is shocking with an i7 based machine!

I'm running 9.04 x64 with a 7300LE (PCI-E) and 5200 (PCI) with the 173.14.16 driver. I have two 17" TFTs plugged into the 7300LE via DSUB and the third 17" plugged into the 5200 via DSUB.

I have configured X to combine all three screens with Xinerama, _not_ using TwinView on the 7300LE. All three screens are running at 1280 x 1024.

Now, I'm looking for some assistance in resolving the sluggish rendering. From reading this thread I could do the following things:

Use TwinView on the 7300LE and merge with the 5200 using XineramaInstall xserver-xgl (to enable hardware excelleration?)Replace my mismatched cards with two of the same newer GPU and BUS also taking advantage of the Nvidia 180 drivers

Thoughts?

Should upgrading the cards be a good option, are the high-end cards such as the 8800GTX really necessary? Would something like a pair of 9600GT's be just as capable? What is the reasoning behind the 8800GTX? Higher resolutions? Faster rendering? Gaming?

I'm not really even that bothered about having Compiz running, although it would be an added benefit - I just want smooth, choppy-less, fast rendering. I really would prefer that I can have separate panels on each screen to manage the open windows within each screen - Which I currently have.

To top off this post, here is my current xorg.conf.


```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildmeister@builder3)  Thu Nov  9 17:56:12 PST 2006

Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier	"Layout0"
	screen 0 "Screen0" rightof "Screen1"
	screen 1 "Screen1" 1280 0
	screen 2 "Screen2" leftof "Screen1"
	Inputdevice	"Keyboard0"	"CoreKeyboard"
	Inputdevice	"Mouse0"	"CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	Rgbpath		"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load		"dbe"
	Load		"extmod"
	Load		"type1"
	Load		"freetype"
	Load		"dri"
	Load		"GLcore"
#	Load		"glx"
	Disable		"glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
	Option		"Xinerama"	"on"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
	Option		"Composite"	"false"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	# generated from default
	Identifier	"Mouse0"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"Protocol"	"auto"
	Option		"Device"	"/dev/psaux"
	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"no"
	Option		"ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"
	Option		"ButtonMapping"	"1 2 3 6 7 "
	Option		"Resolution"	"800"
	Option		"Buttons"	"7"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	# generated from default
	Identifier	"Keyboard0"
	Driver		"kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	# HorizSync source: xconfig, VertRefresh source: xconfig
	Identifier	"Monitor0"
	Vendorname	"Unknown"
	Modelname	"CRT-0"
	Horizsync	28.0	-	64.0
	Vertrefresh	43.0	-	60.0
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	# HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
	Identifier	"Monitor1"
	Vendorname	"Unknown"
	Modelname	"TEO TECO TL766"
	Horizsync	24.0	-	80.0
	Vertrefresh	49.0	-	75.0
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	# HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
	Identifier	"Monitor2"
	Vendorname	"Unknown"
	Modelname	"TEO TECO TL766"
	Horizsync	24.0	-	80.0
	Vertrefresh	49.0	-	75.0
	Option		"DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard0"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"GeForce FX 5200"
	Busid		"PCI:09:00:0"
	Option		"NoLogo"	"1"
	Option		"RenderAccel"	"1"
	Option		"CursorShadow"	"1"
	Option		"Coolbits"	"1"
	Option		"NoPowerConnectorCheck"
	Option		"VideoOverlay"	"on"
	Option		"OpenGLOverlay"	"off"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard1"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"GeForce FX 7300"
	Busid		"PCI:02:00:0"
	Screen	0
	Option		"NoLogo"	"1"
	Option		"RenderAccel"	"1"
	Option		"CursorShadow"	"1"
	Option		"Coolbits"	"1"
	Option		"NoPowerConnectorCheck"
	Option		"VideoOverlay"	"on"
	Option		"OpenGLOverlay"	"off"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier	"Videocard2"
	Driver		"nvidia"
	Vendorname	"NVIDIA Corporation"
	Boardname	"GeForce FX 7300"
	Busid		"PCI:02:00:0"
	Screen	1
	Option		"NoLogo"	"1"
	Option		"RenderAccel"	"1"
	Option		"CursorShadow"	"1"
	Option		"Coolbits"	"1"
	Option		"NoPowerConnectorCheck"
	Option		"VideoOverlay"	"on"
	Option		"OpenGLOverlay"	"off"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen0"
	Device		"Videocard0"
	Monitor		"Monitor0"
	Defaultdepth	24
	Option		"metamodes"	"1280x1024 +0+0; 1024x768 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0; 640x480 +0+0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth	24
		Modes		"1600x1200"	"1280x1024"	"1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen1"
	Device		"Videocard1"
	Monitor		"Monitor1"
	Defaultdepth	24
	Option		"metamodes"	"CRT-0: 1280x1024 +0+0; CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth	24
		Modes		"1600x1200"	"1280x1024"	"1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier	"Screen2"
	Device		"Videocard2"
	Monitor		"Monitor2"
	Defaultdepth	24
	Option		"metamodes"	"CRT-1: 1280x1024 +0+0; CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth	24
		Modes		"1600x1200"	"1280x1024"	"1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

----------


## hyperAura

these are some nice results after uve put some effort into something.. congratulations and hope u write that HOW-TO pretty soon as the output is rly nice.. :Smile:

----------


## panz3rghe1st

I see a couple others before me are waitin for some help troubleshooting so I apologize for cutting in line. I've spent 35+ hours over the past couple of weeks trying to get a similiar setup work on my rig. Here are my specs: intel i7 quad core @ 3.06, 6 gb corsair xms ddr sdram, 3x EVGA Geforce GTX 285, 3x HANS-G 19" monitors, and im running jaunty and using the restricted nvidia drivers(180).
    I have looked threw this thread and I may have missed it but could I get somehelp on how to configure my xorg.conf to run 3 monitors in this particular setup with xserver-xgl and xinerama, and I dont completely understand if I need to edit any system files to get xserver-xgl running properly, with xinerama enabled in jaunty. (Or running at all for that matter).
     I just switched over to linux, and the main reasons I switched over to ubuntu is because of shanes setup! Hahaha. But now as I recently left vista behind im realizing that the learning curve of linux is more like a learning cliff. Ive been working to get this set up running and it has been nothing but a giant penguin shaped headache. So after 12 hours straight of working on this Im buckling and askin' for some help  :Brick wall: . Any will be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks for your time, guys.

----------


## 3base

i dont want to upset anyone (especially Shane) so im putting on my flame proof suit & going to take the fall for all who are also curious & wondering;

Shane, when is d2-customizer going to be ready?? , 
its been a month allready & im sure im not the only one wondering & yearning.

Im on JJ kubuntu now & even if d2-customizer is not ready, can you just simply explain to us how you did it with jaunty??.

once again i dont mean to be rude, we are all busy & we all have lives, but id like to know how you are doing it, beacuse i want to do it!!

thanks mate

----------


## chambernug

I'm in the same boat.  I appreciate everything that Shane has put into this thread, but it's almost become a tease.  There are countless people who are looking for this solution, and you can't just count the people who have posted in this thread.  One must account for those who have not posted, and more importantly those who lurk and those that aren't even registered.

Back to the basics, Ubuntu is a community project.  I understand the desire and often business need to complete a project, but when the development slows, isn't it the original creed of the Linux user to share the progress?  We're all out here, and we're maybe not all experienced to the level that is required to complete this project, but many of us are willing to take a crack at it.  Getting 8.04 going is easy enough now that it's been documented, and I bet that many of us that have this working on 8.04 are willing to help those still having trouble, as well as work on completing a solution to getting it working on 9.x

However, now we're faced with an OS that does not support the functionality that we desire, and it's been reported that it can be made to work.  That's frustrating.

Shane, can you give us a few tips?  Can you give us a run-down of what you did?  We aren't asking for all of the details, but we would really like a block diagram.  If you don't have time, we'll work it out as a group, if that's what it takes.  We just want to get there, and I'm betting that many of us are willing to help others get there, too.

----------


## IrishGent

/rant
To all those posting pleading for Shane's return...  Please stop.  Shane hasn't answered - he has no obligation to answer.  He has brought this topic further than any of us, perhaps any of us combined.  When he has the time and / or something to share, he will...  He's proven this time and time again.

Instead, why don't you tell us what you have done to try to get Compiz and 9.04 to work.  If you've got something, I am certain this thread will try to extend it.  If you haven't done anything, then please go back to lurker mode and wait.

Its time for us all to stop whining and make a decision.  Can you help move this forward?  Then do so.  If you cant, either commit to waiting, or move to a commercial operating system.

I for one am tired of coming to this forum every time someone cries for Shane just to keep the email thread coming to my inbox...

rant/

----------


## KrisWillis

> Now, I'm looking for some assistance in resolving the sluggish rendering. From reading this thread I could do the following things:
> 
> Use TwinView on the 7300LE and merge with the 5200 using XineramaInstall xserver-xgl (to enable hardware excelleration?)Replace my mismatched cards with two of the same newer GPU and BUS also taking advantage of the Nvidia 180 drivers
> 
> Thoughts?


Well, I tried configuring TwinView for the two screens on the 7300LE and couldn't get a working config after messing around with it for a while. So, I should have a pair of 9600GT cards being delivered tomorrow to see if that makes a difference. I'll then experiment with xserver-xgl and see what happens...

----------


## d2globalinc

All the information you need is in this thread - but its a mess now to try to search through to find those answers.

My xorg.conf hasn't changed since I last posted it in this thread.

Next you need to install Xserver-xgl from the Hardy repo's

then you need to modify the files in /usr/share/xserver-xgl to get them to work - the exact edits are also in this thread someplace.  


once your get to this point you should have xserver-xgl working and multiple monitors.. Next everything else is a hack of the xinerama extension to trick it all to display the stuff on the correct monitors :S - there is also information on this in the thread.

I'm still working on my customizer application but we have had to get the infrastructure up to par before continuing on with our workstation templatess.  I've done more benchmarking in the past few months than I've probably done in my entire life :S to get our servers working the way they should be... Other than that I've been contributing to the Palm Pre developers over at precentral.net when I can and contributing to this project as well as a few others.. 

All I will say now - is SOON.. (as I am reformating a notebook with Jaunty and KDE 4.3 which was just released to tweak the customizer application)

Really tho - you should all be hammering nvidia, xorg, etc. to tell them to get their damn crap together and get the code released that enables REAL multiple monitors - not just two screens, twinview, etc :S

XrandR 1.3 was supposed to give this to us but they took it out and last I heard they were saying it MIGHT make it into a later release..  :Sad: 

As a fallback - the BEST option is still to get a Matrox Triple Head 2 Go digital edition and split your signal into 3 monitors that way.. 


Wish I could help more right now, but I've got to stay at this - 

Shane

----------


## chambernug

> If you haven't done anything, then please go back to lurker mode and wait.
> 
> Its time for us all to stop whining and make a decision.  Can you help move this forward?  Then do so.  If you cant, either commit to waiting, or move to a commercial operating system.


Thank you so much for your positive and contributing comments.  You are a blessing to the Linux movement.

With attitudes like that, we might as well bail and suck up to the MS nip.

Shane, when you have time, you have time.  If you say that there are clues in the thread to getting 9.04 working, I'll read it yet again.  Thanks for your post.  I appreciate it.

----------


## d2globalinc

Everything aside - NO ONE WANT'S THIS DONE MORE THAN ME  :Very Happy: 

So no worries - I understand everyone wanting some help, or a push in the right direction, and over the next few days I'll do my best to provide that.. It's been awhile since I looked at the monitor section of the customizer so I'll have to clear out the cobwebs so to speak before I can provide any-more insight! 

When this is all over and I've got a sec - i'm seriously going to come up with a different way than these forums to handle these howto's  :Smile: 


- Shane

----------


## IrishGent

> Thank you so much for your positive and contributing comments.  You are a blessing to the Linux movement.
> 
> With attitudes like that, we might as well bail and suck up to the MS nip.


I rarely step out and speak my mind like this, and don't do so without carefully considering what I want to say.  I stand by my comments.  The community is to there to help you - not necessarily to do it for you.  Few here make a living from the Ubuntu platform.  Your post amounts to asking for a hand out.  If you read the thread, you will see that I have tried to contribute as best as my knowledge allows.  I read the thread, and experimented.  I posted my experiences back.  It doesn't appear that you have done anything to add to the discussion.

With full snark mode on - I find your quip ironic as they are more about you.  At the end of the day, I'm glad you will now take the time now to read the thread...  There is a lot of good work here...

I wont wade into a flame war any further than this.  Have whatever other say you need, and we'll both move back to our corners...

----------


## chambernug

> With full snark mode on...


I think you entered the thread with the snark mode on today.  There's something about someone bitching about people asking for help that just bothers me.  You nailed it with your fist post today.

I appreciate Shane's work.  I really do.  I've gone over the thread enough to fire it up on both 9.04 and 8.10, only to find that my results were exactly as predicted.  Should I be a gleeful fan boy and exclaim that I found nothing new?

No, I don't work that way.  I don't even come here to randomly put people down without understanding the nature of the post as (eh-hem) some might do.

My reasoning for posting was simply in agreement with others, that a tip in the right direction would be helpful.  There's no need for Shane to do all the work, but clearly, some of us are missing something.  Some more than others, to be honest.

Why all the hate, bro?  It's a community.  We're here to help each other.

----------


## jajaX

> Everything aside - NO ONE WANT'S THIS DONE MORE THAN ME 
> 
> So no worries - I understand everyone wanting some help, or a push in the right direction, and over the next few days I'll do my best to provide that.. It's been awhile since I looked at the monitor section of the customizer so I'll have to clear out the cobwebs so to speak before I can provide any-more insight! 
> 
> When this is all over and I've got a sec - i'm seriously going to come up with a different way than these forums to handle these howto's 
> 
> 
> - Shane


Hi ! (sorry for my bad english)

I read this thread 2 times and takes few notes.

I try much test.

I can't undestand 2 things =>

1/ I have installed xserver-xgl form hardy repository.
how you load it automaticly ?

2/ you use compiz under kde4, kde 4 effects works too ?

edit : I use this method (Comment #2)

----------


## 3base

Shane, thanks mate  :Smile:  .

----------


## stuffystuff200681

i tried on jaunty

AND IT LIVES!!!!

others should check pages 4-6 the rest of the pages is more troubleshooting to be exact

the trick about the blank spaces in compiz solved my problem  :Popcorn: 

PS: i have nvidia 9800GT cards (2 on 4 monitors) and i just grabbed the xorg.conf on page 4 (or maybe 5) and changed it to fit my needs (works on most nvidia cards) the key is to use envyng(CLI for jaunty) and *then* start your work otherwise it wont work without flaws (i don't mind proprietary) hope this helps, just remember to look at the earlier pages, lots of info and examples  :Very Happy:

----------


## jeffyboz

Greetings, I've been lurking for some time, but now I'm getting ready to take the plunge.

I have some newbie hardware questions:  When someone says, Nvidia 8800 GTX card--is one brand better than another?  BTW, I'm not a gamer, just a developer with OCD (want to have every project, and all classes, open a the same time, and viewable.)  

Working our way backwards, is there a better motherboard and processor?  I know Shane posted a list over a year ago, and the IrishGent posted his setup (Dell Desktop /rant LAME rant/), but some of those items aren't for sale anymore...

Thanks,

Jeff

P.S.  I thought the 419eater.com forum was tense, until I read all y'all's xorg.conf--eesh! (I'd rather be in Chad: http://forum.419eater.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=133890)

----------


## ceti331

Nice to see 6screens in linux! i'm definitely after a setup like this.

has anyone seen the ability to switch desktops independantly per monitor ?
either [1] for identical sized monitors, any virtual desktop displayable on any monitor
or
[2] for different sized monitors, each monitor has it's own array of virtual desktops

i guess there would be other ways of acheiving similar effect... e.g maximized tabbed windows under fluxbox

i suppose when talking multiple monitors, multiple graphics cards, multiple CPUS, multiple hard-drives .. one might as well have multiple computers stucktogether on a network  :Smile:  i had heard of something that would allow a single keyboard/mouse to switch. but thats cheating!

----------


## Zikona

stuffystuff200681:


Can you share your xorg.conf with the rest of us? I am just trying to compare. Thanks in advance.

----------


## jacqolive

HI All

I hope that you guys can give me some help on this.

First my hardware

3x9500gt 1gb
3xsamsung screens with 1920X1080 resololution

Second what I have done

1. Clean install of Ubuntu jaunty
2. Update Ubuntu and restarted
3. Install envyng-core thru synaptic
4. Install nvidia 180.44-0ubuntu1 driver thru envyng
5. Removed 'Disable "dri2"' from xorg.conf as nvidia-settings does not like it
6. Used nvidia-settings to enable all 3 screens, enabled xinerama and orientated them in the right order.
7. Logged out and logged back in. At this point I have all 3 screens working and I can drag windows between the 3 screens, but as noted no compiz.
8. Installed compizconfig-settings-manager thru synaptic
9. Edited settings in compiz - General Options->Display settings removed all the entries under outputs and added "1920x1080+0+0", "1920x1080+1920+0", "1920x1080+3840+0" and unticked Detect Outputs
10. Restarted, compiz still not working
11. Added "deb http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main universe" to the third party packages
12. Installed xserver-xgl
13. Restarted, compiz still not working

Here is my xorg.conf.

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@crested)  Sun Feb  1 20:25:37 UTC 2009

# xorg.conf (X.Org X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# Note that some configuration settings that could be done previously
# in this file, now are automatically configured by the server and settings
# here are ignored.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Default Layout"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" RightOf "Screen1"
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0
    Screen      2  "Screen2" RightOf "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "0"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Monitor"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 60.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 60.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 81.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 60.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9500 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9500 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9500 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:6:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Default Screen"
    Device         "Configured Video Device"
    Monitor        "Configured Monitor"
    DefaultDepth    24
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Device2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection


Any help getting this working would be appriciated, thank you.

----------


## wumba

Hey Guys! Thanks again for everyone's contributions, this community makes me love Linux even more.

More to the point I am running the following:
*1 x 30" 3007WFP [2560x1600] [7950 GT]
2 x 20.1" 2007FP [1600x1200] [7950 GT]*

The 2007FPs run in portrait mode for a combined desktop of *4960x1600*.

*Steps:*
0.)Reformat
1.)Install Ubuntu 8.04
2.)Install Envy NG
3.)Install Video Drivers
4.)Install xserver-xgl
5.)Configure xorg.conf [Modified pdub's example with D2's instructions. ]
6.) Rebooted
7.) Worked on first try but no Compiz  :Confused: 
8.) Checked for the disable file under ~/.config/xserver-xgl (Nothing there)

*Symptoms:*
Desktop is spanned across 3 monitors correctly Xinerama shows as enabled and compiz *does not* work.  :Confused:  compiz --replace seems to confirm this. Interestingly enough it appears that in screen saver mode GL is enabled on three sepereate monitors, the two images on the 2007FPs look squished, it seems the displays are *not recognized as rotated by the nvidia driver?*  Anyone have any insight?  Am I missing somthing? Also, when trying to enable desktop effects I get* The Compisite extension is not available* error.

*compiz -- replace*


```
Checking for Xgl: not present.
Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0295 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
02:00.0 0300: 10de:0295 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.
Checking for non power of two support: present.
Checking for Composite extension: not present.
aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
```

*xorg.conf*


```
# This xorg.conf file is for 
# 1 x [Dell 3007WFP-HC] 30"   (2560x1600) 
# 2 x [Dell 2007FP]     20.1" (1600x1200) 
# Each 2007FP is rotated 90 degrees to the left
# The primary videocard is a NVIDIA 7950GT with Dual-Link DVI mapped to Videocard0 
# The secondary videocard is a NVIDIA 7950 GT with:
# 1 x DVI port mapped to Video Card1 and 1 x DVI port mapped to Video Card2
# Monitor0 is at center, Monitor1 in the left and Monitor2 is at the right.
#
# xserver-xgl is necessary for Compiz to function properly
#
# CompizConfig Settings Manager -> General Options -> Display Settings
# 1200x1600+0+0
# 2560x1600+1200+0
# 1200x1600+3760+0
#
# TO DO: Disable SLI, install xserever-xgl
# Monitor Setup [ 1 ][    0    ][ 2 ]


Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "Default Layout"
# Screen 0 3007WFP-HC 2560x1600
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

# Screen 1 2007FP 1600x1200 (Left)
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

# Screen 2 2007FP 1600x1200 (Right)
    Screen      2  "Screen2" LeftOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
    Option            "AIGLX" "true"
    Option            "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option          "XGL" "true"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    RgbPath        "/etc/X11/rgb"
    FontPath            "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath            "/usr/share/fonts/X11/util"
    FontPath            "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath            "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath            "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    FontPath            "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    FontPath            "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    FontPath            "/usr/share/fonts/X11/encodings"
    FontPath            "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load          "dbe"
    Load          "extmod"
    Load          "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option        "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver        "kbd"
    Option        "CoreKeyboard"
    Option        "XkbRules" "xorg"
    Option        "XkbModel" "pc105"
    Option        "XkbLayout" "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Configured Mouse"
    Driver        "mouse"
    Option        "CorePointer"
    Option        "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
    Option        "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
    Option        "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
EndSection


Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Monitor0"
    VendorName    "Dell"
    ModelName      "3007WFP-HC"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0
    VertRefresh     60.0 - 60.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Monitor1"
    VendorName    "Dell"
    ModelName      "2007FP"
    ModeLine "1600x1200@60" 162.0 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync
    HorizSync   30-81
    VertRefresh 56-76
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Monitor2"
    VendorName    "Dell"
    ModelName      "2007FP"
    ModeLine "1600x1200@60" 162.0 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync
    HorizSync   30-81
    VertRefresh 56-76
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

# Primary Card

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Videocard0"
    Driver        "nvidia"
    VendorName    "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7950 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"
    Option            "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option          "NoLogo" "true"
    Screen          0
EndSection

# Second Video Card

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Videocard1"
    Driver        "nvidia"
    VendorName    "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7950 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
    Option            "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option          "NoLogo" "true"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Videocard2"
    Driver        "nvidia"
    VendorName    "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 7950 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
    Option            "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option          "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option          "NoLogo" "true"
    Screen            1
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Screen0"
    Device        "Videocard0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option            "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"        "True"
    Option        "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection    "Display"
        Depth      24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Screen1"
    Device        "Videocard1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option        "Rotate" "Left"
    Option            "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"        "True"
    Option        "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection    "Display"
        Depth      24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Screen2"
    Device        "Videocard2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option        "Rotate" "Left"
    Option            "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals"        "True"
    Option        "metamodes" "DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection    "Display"
        Depth      24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option  "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

I got all 4 monitors active now! wow! after 6 months, I've finally got it to work.  I had a video card go bad on me, got the replacement and then swapped PCI slots and everything seems to be good now just out of no where.

But now I need to tweak it.

I want all 4 monitors to act as one large entire desktop like in the video in the 1st post so I can easily drag anything across all monitors as simply as it works in XP Pro.

Right now everything as as 2 different sets of monitors. 

I can scroll the mouse over all monitors as one, (even though they arent in the right order) but I cant drag programs over to the 2 new monitors with out the original 2 twisting the desktop to a new workspace.

Now I should say I am running compiz fusion, so I think maybe I know have to get the newest 2 monitors on that also?

I'm running 8.XX, so I know that part is good.

----------


## KrisWillis

Well I managed to get compiz working on my 3 screen setup, with a pair of 9600GTs, but have reverted to Xinerama due to a few annoying graphical glitches, such as icons in the notification area not showing, corrupted icons when alt-tabbing, and a weird desktop cube that had a cube on each screen but faces that covered all three screens - Odd!

Although, in my short-lived compiz set-up, I didn't have to configure the screen sizes in compiz settings manager, and I had a seperate panel per screen that listed that screens windows.

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

> I got all 4 monitors active now! wow! after 6 months, I've finally got it to work.  I had a video card go bad on me, got the replacement and then swapped PCI slots and everything seems to be good now just out of no where.
> 
> But now I need to tweak it.
> 
> I want all 4 monitors to act as one large entire desktop like in the video in the 1st post so I can easily drag anything across all monitors as simply as it works in XP Pro.
> 
> Right now everything as as 2 different sets of monitors. 
> 
> I can scroll the mouse over all monitors as one, (even though they arent in the right order) but I cant drag programs over to the 2 new monitors with out the original 2 twisting the desktop to a new workspace.
> ...


Do I want all of my screens set to Absolute?  Or do I still need to designate Left or right in order for the 3D cube effects/Compiz Fusion to work?

----------


## ubuffalo

would you do this the same way with 9 monitors?

----------


## 85stang

you need xinerama enabled to be able to drag windows across to different X screens.

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

> you need xinerama enabled to be able to drag windows across to different X screens.


Ok so do I still designate all screens as absolute, or do I need to make them left & right so I can get effects like 3D cube to work?

----------


## 85stang

Mine is set as left and right, if you install xserver-xgl, compiz should start working.

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

> Mine is set as left and right, if you install xserver-xgl, compiz should start working.


I did that and it screwed everything up and wont allow me to use Nvidia X Server Settings.

What makes xgl any better?

I like X Server Settings, but I also want compiz to work.

----------


## 85stang

yea nvidia setting will not work after you install xgl, so get it all setup how you need to, then install xgl, and compiz should work.  i had it working in 8.04, and now using 3 monitors and two cards in 9.04

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

> yea nvidia setting will not work after you install xgl, so get it all setup how you need to, then install xgl, and compiz should work.  i had it working in 8.04, and now using 3 monitors and two cards in 9.04


I guess I have everything set up?

Other than my backgrounds not being a single picture on every single screen, instead its just 1 picture that is stretched across 2 monitors, it just doesnt look right.

I must have had a bad xgl code, because 2 of the monitors turned active windows completely black when I dragged them onto those particular monitors.

Also I couldnt see the menus highlighted when you are trying to select from a drop down box.

Any ideas?

----------


## 85stang

i actually had the same problem with moving th windows with xgl on, and surpisingly, with compiz on it goes away!

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

> i actually had the same problem with moving th windows with xgl on, and surpisingly, with compiz on it goes away!


But I thought I had compiz on?  I'm able to see all effects it seems.  3D cube water mark etc across all 4 screens.

But when I drag windows across 2, they go black.

So what could I do to fix it?

Did i Just download a bad xgl?

----------


## 85stang

You are on 8.04 right?  the one in synaptic should work.

----------


## brandon350

> I guess I have everything set up?
> 
> Other than my backgrounds not being a single picture on every single screen, instead its just 1 picture that is stretched across 2 monitors, it just doesnt look right.
> 
> I must have had a bad xgl code, because 2 of the monitors turned active windows completely black when I dragged them onto those particular monitors.
> 
> Also I couldnt see the menus highlighted when you are trying to select from a drop down box.
> 
> Any ideas?


I am having the same problem, 
2x 8800GTX cards, 3 monitors,  Clean install of 8.04, 173.14.12 drivers from EnvyNG.

- All three screens work fine (0 in the middle on it's own card, 1 and 2 on the left and right sharing a card).
- Xinerama works fine, it gives me one big desktop across all three screens.

When I enable xserver-xgl (from the repos)  I get one big beautiful screen with all the compiz bells and whistles   HOWEVER...
     Any window on the left or right screen (1 and 2) fails to update.
     - Browsers remain black.
     - Terminals remain blank.
- No menu highlights.
I can get around this by resizing the window. this will force it to redraw and I can see a new frozen snapshot.  If I drag the windows back to screen 0 (middle) they work fine.

Any ideas?

----------


## brandon350

Psychadelic Wonders.. Check your xorg conf for the same thing since it sounds like you and I were having the same problem:

Well, I got it. It seems that my problem was that I had one too many screen sections in my xorg.conf  When I started treating the twinview as a single screen everything started working.   Here's some examples... The following section worked beautifully.. everything was in the right place and compiz was running however windows on the twinview screens weren't updating...
(This is a snip from my OLD, ALMOST WORKING Xorg)

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Screen0"
    Device        "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite"    "true"
    Option        "TwinView"    "0"
    Option        "metamodes"    "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Option        "AddARGBGLXVisuals"    "True"
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth    24
    EndSubSection
    Defaultdepth    24
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "screen1"
    Device        "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite"    "true"
    Option        "TwinView"    "1"
    Option        "metamodes"    "DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Option        "AddARGBGLXVisuals"    "True"
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth    24
    EndSubSection
    Defaultdepth    24
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "screen2"
    Device        "Device2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite"    "true"
    Option        "TwinView"    "0"
    Option        "metamodes"    "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Option        "AddARGBGLXVisuals"    "True"
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth    24
    EndSubSection
    Defaultdepth    24
EndSection


When I got rid of one of the screen entries (twinview only requires one entry for a card, not 2)  and played a bit with the placement, everything was gravy.  
(Snip from the NEW, WORKING xorg)

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Screen0"
    Device        "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite"    "true"
    Option        "TwinView"    "0"
    Option        "metamodes"    "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Option        "AddARGBGLXVisuals"    "True"
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth    24
    EndSubSection
    Defaultdepth    24
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Screen1"
    Device        "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite"    "true"
    Option        "TwinView"    "1"
    Option        "metamodes"    "DFP-1: 1920x1200 +0+0, DFP-0: 1920x1200 +1920+0"
    Option        "AddARGBGLXVisuals"    "True"
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth    24
    EndSubSection
    Defaultdepth    24
EndSection




Cheers,
Brandon.


PS I also had to change the server layout a bit as a result of having only 2 screens now (twinview counts the 2 as one) as opposed to three. (I left the line commented so you could see it, but it's deleted now.)

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "Layout0"
    screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0
    screen 1 "Screen1" Leftof "Screen0"
#  screen 2 "Screen2" rightof "Screen0"
    Inputdevice    "Generic Keyboard"    "CoreKeyboard"
    Inputdevice    "Configured Mouse"
    Option        "AIGLX"    "true"
    Option        "RenderAccel"    "true"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite"    "true"
    Option        "XGL"    "true"
EndSection

----------


## brandon350

And a copy of my full xorg.conf working on the following hardware/software:

2ea 8800GTX cards;  3ea Dell 2405FPW 24" widescreens (1920x1200);  Hardy - fresh install;  EnvyNG drivers (173.14.12 driver);  xserver-xgl.

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Screen0"
    Device        "Device0"
    Monitor      "Monitor0"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite"    "true"
    Option        "TwinView"    "0"
    Option        "metamodes"    "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    Option        "AddARGBGLXVisuals"    "True"
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth    24
    EndSubSection
    Defaultdepth    24
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Screen1"
    Device        "Device1"
    Monitor       "Monitor1"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite"    "true"
    Option        "TwinView"    "1"
    Option        "metamodes"    "DFP-1: 1920x1200 +0+0, DFP-0: 1920x1200 +1920+0"
    Option        "AddARGBGLXVisuals"    "True"
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth    24
    EndSubSection
    Defaultdepth    24
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Device0"
    Driver        "nvidia"
    Vendorname    "NVIDIA Corporation"
    Boardname    "GeForce 8800 GTS"
    Option        "NoLogo"    "True"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite"    "true"
    Option        "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"    "true"
    Option        "NoLogo"    "true"
    Option        "backingstore"    "true"
    Busid        "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Device1"
    Driver        "nvidia"
    Vendorname    "NVIDIA Corporation"
    Boardname    "GeForce 8800 GTS"
    Option        "NoLogo"    "True"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite"    "true"
    Option        "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"    "true"
    Option        "NoLogo"    "true"
    Option        "backingstore"    "true"
    Busid        "PCI:4:0:0"
    Screen    0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "Device2"
    Driver        "nvidia"
    Vendorname    "NVIDIA Corporation"
    Boardname    "GeForce 8800 GTS"
    Option        "NoLogo"    "True"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite"    "true"
    Option        "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option        "NoLogo"    "true"
    Option        "backingstore"    "true"
    Busid        "PCI:4:0:0"
    Screen    1
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver        "kbd"
    Option        "XkbRules"    "xorg"
    Option        "XkbModel"    "pc105"
    Option        "XkbLayout"    "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Configured Mouse"
    Driver        "mouse"
    Option        "CorePointer"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "Layout0"
    screen 0     "Screen0" 0 0
    screen 1     "Screen1" Leftof "Screen0"
    Inputdevice    "Generic Keyboard"    "CoreKeyboard"
    Inputdevice    "Configured Mouse"
    Option        "AIGLX"    "true"
    Option        "RenderAccel"    "true"
    Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite"    "true"
    Option        "XGL"    "true"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load        "dri"
    Load        "dbe"
    Load        "extmod"
    Load        "freetype"
    Load        "glx"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Monitor0"
    Vendorname    "Unknown"
    Modelname    "DELL 2405FPW"
    Horizsync    30.0    -    81.0
    Vertrefresh    56.0    -    76.0
    Option        "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Monitor1"
    Vendorname    "Unknown"
    Modelname    "DELL 2405FPW"
    Horizsync    30.0    -    81.0
    Vertrefresh    56.0    -    76.0
    Option        "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "Monitor2"
    Vendorname    "Unknown"
    Modelname    "DELL 2405FPW"
    Horizsync    30.0    -    81.0
    Vertrefresh    56.0    -    76.0
    Option        "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option        "Xinerama"    "1"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option        "Composite"    "Enable"
EndSection

----------


## 3base

Hi Shane / ALL, 
ive re-read the thread, cheers!

i got it up & running on 64ibt Jaunty kde4.2.2 & kde4.3, but have issues.

here is a little issue i had;
I always got the kde crash handler on login, xserver-xgl was conflicting with something. with xserver-xgl disabled its fine, but when you enable it & log in bang>kde crash handler. It happens on both kde4.2.2 & kde4.3.
KDE Crash handler is reporting kephal.so

To fix it:
kdesudo kate /usr/share/kde4/services/kded/kephal.desktop
change:
from true to false.
X-KDE-Kded-load-on-demand=false

that fixed it for me.

Shane could you (or anyone else, perhaps IrishGent) push me in the right direction;

-how did you fix the tray icons?

thanks mate

----------


## pederaas

Hello.

Im new to linux, and will be trying to set up my three monitors with linux next week.
I have two GeForce 9500 GT cards.

I have a, possibly stupid, question: To get my monitors to work, can I just copy brandons last xorg file? 

Hoping for a reply,
Peder

----------


## jacqolive

> HI All
> 
> I hope that you guys can give me some help on this.
> 
> First my hardware
> 
> 3x9500gt 1gb
> 3xsamsung screens with 1920X1080 resololution
> 
> ...


Hi All

I have not has any feedback on this, does anyone have any idea. I would love to get this working thanks.

----------


## Almighty

I guess it's safe to say that an easy solution to this isn't coming anytime soon. Hopefully this will become easier when 9.10 comes out.

----------


## securageek

85stang:  Wait, wait, wait.  Let me get this straight.  You said you were able to get xserver-xgl installed and working in 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope with Compiz Fusion and everything?  

I thought it xserver-xgl wasn't available anymore since 8.10 to 9.04 Ubuntu versions.  

I read the earlier threads on this.  But I just want to confirm it again, that's all.  

Second question is, nvidia-settings doesn't work anymore as soon as you install xserver-xgl in version 8.04 right?  So I would have to make my adjustments in nvidia-settings before I install xserver-xgl?  

Thanks in advance.

----------


## KrisWillis

> Wait, wait, wait.  Let me get this straight.  You said you were able to get xserver-xgl installed and working in 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope with Compiz Fusion and everything?


This is possible, I have had it running under 9.04 too. It's not in the repos, you have to manually install the version that is available in 8.04.




> Second question is, nvidia-settings doesn't work anymore as soon as you install xserver-xgl in version 8.04 right?  So I would have to make my adjustments in nvidia-settings before I install xserver-xgl?


Correct.

----------


## sunseeker888

HI Guys

Did D2 release the applications for the Multiple screen set up?


Cheers

----------


## staf0048

That is just INSANE!

----------


## 85stang

> Hi Shane / ALL, 
> ive re-read the thread, cheers!
> 
> i got it up & running on 64ibt Jaunty kde4.2.2 & kde4.3, but have issues.
> 
> here is a little issue i had;
> I always got the kde crash handler on login, xserver-xgl was conflicting with something. with xserver-xgl disabled its fine, but when you enable it & log in bang>kde crash handler. It happens on both kde4.2.2 & kde4.3.
> KDE Crash handler is reporting kephal.so
> 
> ...




The newest kernel patch for 9.04 fixed my tray icons, yay!   :Guitar:

----------


## dark_harmonics

Does anybody know how to enable XGL in karmic? I updated before trying this and feel a little silly because I didnt have a solution for the new configuration. Any leads will help! Google hasnt helped me on this one and my own browsing of etc hasnt turned up anything. I tried modifying the /etc/gdm/custom.conf file to have the XGL stuff @ the bottom with no luck.

----------


## jajaX

Hi !

for enable XGL, read this.

85stang => thanks for the tips  :Wink:

----------


## ubongo2008

what is the opposite of going green?  :LOL: 
but anyway in terms of an study of concept... good job

----------


## internalkernel

I can not seem to get Xgl to load properly... I have everything set up proper, resolutions, screen rotations, etc. 

I can load Xgl after I log into Gnome, to no obvious advantage since it appears as an overlay... 

I'll be honest, I've made it through half of this posting so far... I'll continue reading, since hell I've learned an awful lot... I'm just hoping someone can point me to post #XX or whatever the case may be. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
~
My setup in case it helps:

2 cards, 3 screens [ 0 ][  1  ][ 2 ] - 0 and 2 are rotated 90 degrees. Leaving me with a 4960x1600 screen. There's no twinview enabled because the two side monitors are rotated and if I enable twinview it will rotate the entire screen to include the center monitor. Xinerama is enabled and working though... my xorg.conf:


```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 1200 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0
    Screen      2  "Screen2" 3760 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option 	   "AIGLX" "true"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option	   "XGL" "true"
    Option "RenderAccel" "true"
EndSection

Section "Files"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default/Type1"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "glx"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/sysconfig/keyboard"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
    Option         "XkbLayout" "us"
    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Configured Moniter"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"
    HorizSync       49.3 - 98.5
    VertRefresh     60.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "LG L2000C"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 85.0
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "LG L2000C"
    HorizSync       28.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 85.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Configured Video Device"
    Driver         "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 2560x1600 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option	   "Rotate"	"Right"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "1600x1200 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Device2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option	   "Rotate"	"Left"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
    Option 	   "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1600x1200 +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

----------


## jajaX

Hi !

internalkernel => read my last post and follow the link  :Wink:

----------


## IrishGent

Hi jajaX - 

I think the issue that internalkernel (and me) are having is that we appear to be using Gnome, and not KDE.  That said, you've sent me down a path I hadn't seen before.  I at least am getting Xgl to start, but it bombs out right away.  There are a myriad of reasons this could be for me...  I'll keep trying to hammer those out, and if I get something noteworthy, I'll post it here...

In the meantime, if anyone knows how to appropriately get Xgl to start in place of Xorg for an Ubuntu 9.04 Gnome installation - I'm all ears!

----------


## internalkernel

Yes, thanks for the link... that was initially how I figured out how to launch xgl, the problem I think is that it's launching to DISPLAY 0:1 instead of 0:0...  hence it appears as an overlay.

The issue now, is how to get gdm to properly launch xgl on the proper dispaly, at least that's the wall I'm hitting now.  That link explainedd how to do it in kde, but I wasn't able to apply the same principles to gnome/GDM... 


Likewise, if I find something useful ill post it here... but I'm at the ATL linux fest this weekend.  =)

----------


## jajaX

Hi !

I found this page in french sorry.

----------


## internalkernel

Thanks that actually goes along with what I was thinking... I was definitely missing a few things though, luckily my friend speaks french  :Smile:  

If I have any success in getting this to work, I'll repost here with instructions for GDM

----------


## IrishGent

Quick update....

Using jajaX's comments, I have successfully gotten Xgl installed and running on 9.04 64 bit.  That's the good news.  The bad news is that it does not recognize the Nvidia card as an Nvidia card, and compiz dies on the spot....

The short list of steps that got me to this non-working state are:

1) Clean install Ubuntu
2) Install nvidia restricted drivers
3) download and install Xgl - the 1.0.99 -ish version, NOT the 7.0 version.  Don't ask me why, but the 7.0 version is reported as older...
4) created the startxgl.sh scripts described in jajaX's most recent 2 posts.
5) reboot and selected Xgl session... decline to make it the default.
6) session started and ps ax | grep Xgl reports a real honest to god Xgl server running.
7) try to enable compiz with compiz --replace & and I get all sorts of errors.

I am away from that machine and headed out on business travel, which is why I post all of this quickly.  Perhaps it will help one of you.  I'll be back later in the week, and will check in when I can...

----------


## jajaX

Hi ! (sorry for my bad english)

XGL run on my computer with my "method".

but :
- Kwin effects (composite) is "on" but no active
- compiz works but my KDE4.3.1 is slow, very slow. I can't select compiz as window manager in KDE4's config (because then it's already started...).
- I have got some issue with keyboard layout

otherwise, it's works  :Capital Razz: 

edit : it's normal for "not recognize the Nvidia card as an Nvidia card". it is because of XGL (is "on").

----------


## securageek

Yeah guys, I actually got my set up working on Ubuntu 8.10 version with 3 monitors and 2 same Video cards.  Eventually I would want to upgrade to 9.10 Karmic Koala because of the enhancements that version might have over the 8.10 version.  From the articles that I've read so far, it seems possible and it looks very promising.  Can't wait until it comes out.  

I just hope there will be a solution getting XGL and compiz fusion working fine together for Karmic Kola.  I tried figuring it out myself, but I just have no time to sit and mess with it, I'm sorry.  Besides, I'm learning as I go, so I'm not as great as you guys are.  But I'm really converting into Linux.  I think I'm falling in love.....

----------


## wumba

Hey guys,
Just wanted to let you know I finally got my triple head 4960x1600 setup working!  All I needed was a set of new video cards, picked up a pair of silent Zoltac 9500 GT for ~$100 @ newegg ($70 after rebate.)  

For those who are unaware you need a Direct X 10 card (8000+ series ) if you want to span a width or height greater than 4096 pixels.  DX 9  cards only support a virtual desktop size of 4096x4096. I believe the DX10 limit is over 8000 pixels so if your pushing 8000+ pixels or more, not sure what you should do LOL. Maybe hire someone to figure it out since ur so bling?  :Smile:  

At any rate I am kind of blown away, I was sitting around bugging ATI Eyefinity developers to see if they had a solution.  They don't.  A+++ For Nvidia linux driver support! <3 

I plan to write a howto and I will post a video soon, still running an older AMD 64 4000+ but damn it looks HOT!!!

Also wasn't sure if anyone had seen the worthworkingfor.com blog, most screen setups are weak but some of the archived posts are bombing!

Hope the virtual desktop resolution info helps some of you guys.

----------


## d2globalinc

Quick post - More coming VERY soon.

I'm back! I have not died, and have spent a few 100 hours developing the D2-Customizer for use for this and other solutions.  Despite some people thinking it was vaporware - I assure you it is not and is working some major feats.

The customizer will be released open-source and it's very easy to make modules for so you can adapt any howto / tweak / enhancement, etc. and repackage / distribute.

----------


## d2globalinc

And a few more shots -


I'll have some images / detail on the multi-monitor module soon - and I will be working to get this avail for karmic ASAP soon after release for Jaunty in the next few days.

- Shane

----------


## wumba

Shane,
Looks great!

Really looking forward to your release and Karmic Koala.  

Just wanted to say thanks again for all your info, I couldn't have gotten my setup working without you.

 :Smile:

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

Yeah I'm still having issues on getting all 3 monitors setup right.  I havent even used Ubuntu for 6 months because I cant get it to work right.  Its a shame.

I'll be looking forward to the final step of help.

What will this D-2 Customizer actually do for me?

Thanks.

----------


## KrisWillis

Interesting stuff, Shane! Looking forward to having a play, although I had Compiz working over three screens in 9.04 there were a few annoying glitches/bugs - Hopefully your tool might sort those out...

----------


## d2globalinc

> Interesting stuff, Shane! Looking forward to having a play, although I had Compiz working over three screens in 9.04 there were a few annoying glitches/bugs - Hopefully your tool might sort those out...


I've been using it since 9.04 has been out - No major issues to report now.  I'm very excited to release it and it has evolved into something a bit more than I first imagined.

I guess the major advantage / feature that this whole D2-Customizer thing allows us to do is to install a modification or customization to the Ubuntu OS then it re-enforces it with checks and validation to make sure that if a new package update comes down the line and breaks the original modification - the customizer will repair - re-enable it.

I have also built in the ability for developers, and pretty much anyone who can write a bash script (or less) to make their own modules for their own customizations, so that they can easily redistribute them to other machines or users.  Lots of documentation is included, but I'll also be making some quick howto videos as well for the module development stuff.  

The modules themselves get enabled in a GUI that works with both Gnome and KDE and is as easy as double clicking each module you want to enable, then clicking a commit button..  I've also taken a lot of care to remove the modules and restore the system back to its previous state if a user removes a single module.  So many features / options that this post wont cover it!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

And this D2 customization will allow us to set up multiple monitors easier?

----------


## sunseeker888

> I've been using it since 9.04 has been out - No major issues to report now.  I'm very excited to release it and it has evolved into something a bit more than I first imagined.
> 
> I guess the major advantage / feature that this whole D2-Customizer thing allows us to do is to install a modification or customization to the Ubuntu OS then it re-enforces it with checks and validation to make sure that if a new package update comes down the line and breaks the original modification - the customizer will repair - re-enable it.
> 
> I have also built in the ability for developers, and pretty much anyone who can write a bash script (or less) to make their own modules for their own customizations, so that they can easily redistribute them to other machines or users.  Lots of documentation is included, but I'll also be making some quick howto videos as well for the module development stuff.  
> 
> The modules themselves get enabled in a GUI that works with both Gnome and KDE and is as easy as double clicking each module you want to enable, then clicking a commit button..  I've also taken a lot of care to remove the modules and restore the system back to its previous state if a user removes a single module.  So many features / options that this post wont cover it!
> 
> Shane Menshik
> D2 GLOBAL INC





HI Shane

when is due? I am having major problem with windows. I have three screen with 2 Nvidia cards. I am not good  at all with programming  :Sad: 

Will your setup automatically do the appropriate setting for multi heads? 


thanks in advance.

----------


## d2globalinc

> And this D2 customization will allow us to set up multiple monitors easier?


Yes - the module for multiple gpu's / monitors takes care of all the modifications to the system / xorg.conf - and makes the modifications to get xserver-XGL / compiz, Xinerama, etc. working and keeps the drivers configured correctly.  ubuntu and nvidia driver updates overwrite some of the modifications needed to have the best performance - the customizer will reinstall/configure those areas when this happens automaticly.  I'm also working on a little GUI w/ it to make configuring the arrangement of the monitors easier and also a little util to help configure xinerama to control how individual applications see the monitor configuration.

With my setup (which is the prototype) - I can easily set different applications to see different monitor layout configurations.  So for example, one application might see a large 5040x2100 monitor - and another might see 6x 1680x1050 monitors, and yet another may see 3 1680x2100 monitors in a row configuration.  It comes in handy with vmware workstation as well as configuring the panels in KDE for example to make em show windows open on multiple monitors in a single panel/taskbar display.  

Much more to come  :Smile:  - the goal is to make it as easy as installing a single application, answer a few questions about your layout, and it will do the rest and then keep it working.

- Shane

----------


## d2globalinc

I'd say the multiple monitor module should be ready by the end of this weekend at the latest, sooner if I knock out all the testing quickly.  The Customizer is ready - but I really want to include the multiple display module as a part of it outa the gate.

- Shane

----------


## d2globalinc

Also - another advantage of this module's included xinerama updates is that you can also configure GDM and KDM to span across all the monitors or trick it to center it across all of them or a single display.  It really helps to unify the setup so you see everything across all monitors, not just certain applications on one or another, etc.

- Shane

----------


## sunseeker888

> Also - another advantage of this module's included xinerama updates is that you can also configure GDM and KDM to span across all the monitors or trick it to center it across all of them or a single display.  It really helps to unify the setup so you see everything across all monitors, not just certain applications on one or another, etc.
> 
> - Shane




Dude

If I get those monitors working under ubuntu with D2 csutomisation, i will send you a crate of beers  :Smile:

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

> Also - another advantage of this module's included xinerama updates is that you can also configure GDM and KDM to span across all the monitors or trick it to center it across all of them or a single display.  It really helps to unify the setup so you see everything across all monitors, not just certain applications on one or another, etc.
> 
> - Shane


Man this sounds really sweet.  I cant wait to try it out.  I look  forward to your updates!

----------


## adaf

Hi, d2g

  I’ve just found your solution for 6 monitor installation, and I appreciate all you’ve done.

  As I’m basically looking for a solution to a bigger wall display (which is a 4 rows by 6 columns screens), please let me know whether your solution is expandable to 24 screens or not. 

  I’m really interested to have your answer and I’m eagerly looking forward.

  Thanks

(P.S.: You may not consider the problem of 12 video cards in a single system, as it is possible to use PCI expansion boards for that, as long as using PCI video cards (while there may be the question of finding suitable PCI video cards!).
Generally I want to know if there is any software limitation or not at this point)

----------


## d2globalinc

I'm not sure what the limit is on the monitors with this solution.  However there are lots of options coming.. I know ATI has been working on their new Eyfinity solution - which as you can see here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6Vf8R_gOec

does 24 monitors  :Wink: 

I'm sure nvidia has something in the works as well for this, but I'm not sure these new solutions will work with existing hardware or require all new.. ATI's is all new - so I'll continue to do it the way described in this forum post until a solution is available that gives me compiz w/ 6 monitors using 3 display cards.


- Shane

----------


## jajaX

Hi !

Welcome back d2globalinc  :Wink: 

your software works with KDE4 effects too or only compiz ?

----------


## d2globalinc

> your software works with KDE4 effects too or only compiz ?


I will be testing with Kwin (KDE4.3) effects in the next day or so.  I've been using KDE 4.2.x for awhile now with compiz and no issues.  I had kwin working as well before, but its been awhile since I tested so I'm not sure if there were any issues - plus there have been lots of improvements with plasma.  Compiz I have working perfect, but I'll do some testing and have options for both. There were lots of tweaks I did to plasma to get everything working 100% (like disabling the cashew and desktop background rendering provided by KDE) - but these things may have changed now with 4.3.x - which I'll be using to test. 

- Shane

----------


## jajaX

ok thanks.

----------


## d2globalinc

I decided since we pushed it this far - we might as well release the D2-Customizer with support for Karmic Koala - So I've started testing all the modules for it and will backport to Jaunty Jackelope if the demand is high enough.

So expect a beta release any day now!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC.

----------


## KrisWillis

> I decided since we pushed it this far - we might as well release the D2-Customizer with support for Karmic Koala - So I've started testing all the modules for it and will backport to Jaunty Jackelope if the demand is high enough.
> 
> So expect a beta release any day now!


Excellent.

----------


## securageek

Great, I hope you get this working for Karmic Koala too, like you said.  I've already downloaded the final release of 9.10 but haven't installed on my master pc yet.  

I like the improvements they've made for Ubuntu 9.10, it seems very promising.  But I thought that they will fix that in the new version so that you can get your 3 or more monitors to work easily without any problems.  

Is that no the case now with the new Karmic Koala version??  Or is it still missing that capability to easily use your 3 or more monitor displays?  If not, then why wouldn't they fix that.....I mean, not to sound harsh or anything.  Anyone?

----------


## d2globalinc

> Is that no the case now with the new Karmic Koala version??  Or is it still missing that capability to easily use your 3 or more monitor displays?  If not, then why wouldn't they fix that.....I mean, not to sound harsh or anything.  Anyone?


I have not heard of any fixes to allow for this yet - the major issues have been due to the changes they have been pushing into X and the drivers need to be there from nvidia and ATI.. It looks like ATI has come up with a solution with their Eyefinity stuff, but not sure if Nvidia has something else in the works or not.  From what I gathered it was all to due with the xrandr components, which need to support multiple graphics cards.  I have been out of the loop on that information however since Jaunty, so I really wont know until I install Karmic on a test machine in the next day.

- Shane

----------


## securageek

Shane, 

That's awesome.  I'll patiently wait. Thanks.

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

Any idea when you think your program is going to be able to go live to all of us?

----------


## Sojurner

So... Has the software that you have been working on been completed yet? So that i can get 3 monitors working with Compiz in Ubuntu? Without the individual mouse cursor on each monitor and with compiz working and such????

----------


## mugginz

> Great, I hope you get this working for Karmic Koala too, like you said.  I've already downloaded the final release of 9.10 but haven't installed on my master pc yet.  
> 
> I like the improvements they've made for Ubuntu 9.10, it seems very promising.  But I thought that they will fix that in the new version so that you can get your 3 or more monitors to work easily without any problems.  
> 
> Is that no the case now with the new Karmic Koala version??  Or is it still missing that capability to easily use your 3 or more monitor displays?  If not, then why wouldn't they fix that.....I mean, not to sound harsh or anything.  Anyone?


I can confirm that this does work on Karmic.

The only issue I'm having at the moment is with the KDE 4.3 panels which should be solvable with a bit of work.

mugginz.

----------


## treggs77

> I can confirm that this does work on Karmic.
> 
> The only issue I'm having at the moment is with the KDE 4.3 panels which should be solvable with a bit of work.
> 
> mugginz.


Has anyone managed to get 3 screens/2 nvidia cards/Compiz working in Karmic?  I've done the usual process that gets it working in 8.04 LTS but the final step installing xgl-server appears to do nothing.

Steps I have done

Install latest nvidia driver using Envy
Enable Desktop effects in Appearance
Configure Xorg.conf using nvidia settings for three monitors (this breaks compiz)
Install xserver-xgl (in 8.04 this step reenables compiz and creates one big desktop)

Installing xserver-xgl in Karmic does nothing.  Any idea's?

----------


## d2globalinc

> Install latest nvidia driver using Envy
> Enable Desktop effects in Appearance
> Configure Xorg.conf using nvidia settings for three monitors (this breaks compiz)
> Install xserver-xgl (in 8.04 this step reenables compiz and creates one big desktop)
> 
> Installing xserver-xgl in Karmic does nothing.  Any idea's?


There is more to it than that in 9.04 Jaunty.. Those steps can be found in this thread - and according to the post above it seems to work the same w/ Karmic.  I have only gone as far as testing a single dual display in Karmic and to see if there were any new methods to have it "Just Work" and there is not, so it looks like I'll be adapting the Xserver-xgl method I used in Jaunty with Karmic, and using that to finish up the modules that we will release with the customizer software of ours shortly.  I've also got some fixes that may help that Panel issue reported above with kde.. I'll know more soon!

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC.

----------


## treggs77

> There is more to it than that in 9.04 Jaunty.. Those steps can be found in this thread - and according to the post above it seems to work the same w/ Karmic.  I have only gone as far as testing a single dual display in Karmic and to see if there were any new methods to have it "Just Work" and there is not, so it looks like I'll be adapting the Xserver-xgl method I used in Jaunty with Karmic, and using that to finish up the modules that we will release with the customizer software of ours shortly.  I've also got some fixes that may help that Panel issue reported above with kde.. I'll know more soon!
> 
> Shane Menshik
> D2 GLOBAL INC.



I must have missed the post. Will have a look and report my success/failure.

Cheers

----------


## mugginz

> Has anyone managed to get 3 screens/2 nvidia cards/Compiz working in Karmic?  I've done the usual process that gets it working in 8.04 LTS but the final step installing xgl-server appears to do nothing.
> 
> Steps I have done
> 
> Install latest nvidia driver using Envy
> Enable Desktop effects in Appearance
> Configure Xorg.conf using nvidia settings for three monitors (this breaks compiz)
> Install xserver-xgl (in 8.04 this step reenables compiz and creates one big desktop)
> 
> Installing xserver-xgl in Karmic does nothing.  Any idea's?


I'm using an nVidia 9600GT and a 9800GT with Karmic.

1) Installed Karmic.
2) Installed the 190.42 drivers from nVidia's site
(There's a place on their site to download Beta drivers)
3) Setup three screens by using the "NVidia X Server Settings" GUI provided with the driver.
(Two on the 9800GT using Twinview, 1 on the 9600GT, and enabled Xinerama)
4) Tested setup.  Had a desktop, but it wan't compisited (as expected.)

Now for the bit that makes compositing work.

Followed d2globalinc's advice and installed xserver-xgl.
(I used xserver-xgl_1.1.99.1~git20080115-0ubuntu1_i386.deb)

Then, and _most importantly_, used his patch for the Xgl-session script.

With all this in place, I logged out, selected restart X server from the login screen,logged back in, ran compiz and boom, composited goodness.

Note: To install nVidia's driver from their site, I had to stop X.
Do this by pressing ALT-F1 to get to a text login screen.
Log in, and type sudo stop kdm
(In Karmic you don't use sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop any more.)

Now having downloaded the file, it's not yet executable.  To make it so, make sure you're in the same directory as the downloaded driver and type

chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg1.run (or NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg2.run if that's the one you have.)

then, type

sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg1.run, follow the instructions.

To restart X, type

sudo start kdm

Also note, as I was using Kubuntu Karmic, KDE's native composited window manager 'KWIN' didn't provide a 3D desktop, only compiz did, but that's OK as compiz is actually better in some ways.

To have transparancy for KDE panels, you need to have compiz.real start instead of KWIN.  To do this, you place a script in your ~/.kde/env directory to get this to happen.

The only thing I haven't managed yet is a fix for the icon tray.

I'm writing a blog post, with piccies to make things easy to follow.

Should be up soonish.

----------


## treggs77

> I'm using an nVidia 9600GT and a 9800GT with Karmic.
> 
> 1) Installed Karmic.
> 2) Installed the 190.42 drivers from nVidia's site
> (There's a place on their site to download Beta drivers)
> 3) Setup three screens by using the "NVidia X Server Settings" GUI provided with the driver.
> (Two on the 9800GT using Twinview, 1 on the 9600GT, and enabled Xinerama)
> 4) Tested setup.  Had a desktop, but it wan't compisited (as expected.)
> 
> ...


I'm using gnome but thanks for the guide.   I'm sure I'm not the only person trying to do this.  If I can't get gnome working, Kubuntu Karmic it is  :Smile:

----------


## treggs77

Ok, I have gotten to the point of a desktop spanning across three desktops without compositing.  I tried cut and pasting D2's Xgl-session file into mine after backing up and all I get is a background pic after logging in. I can't do a thing so I have gone back to my original for now.  I don't really understand what I'm doing by messing with the xgl-session file.

I'm using 
185.18.36 nvidia drivers 
xserver-xgl ver 1:1.1.99.1~git20080115-0ubutu1 according to Synaptic.
9.10 64bit Karmic.

I'll share  :Popcorn:   if someone can help me get this running.

----------


## 85stang

i have three monitors working fine without compiz, xinerama enabled, 3 x screens, gnome 9.10, Nvidia 2x 9800GTs.  When adding XGL and Shane's session script gets compiz working, but no gnome-panel.  Not sure where to go from there.

----------


## internalkernel

> i have three monitors working fine without compiz, xinerama enabled, 3 x screens, gnome 9.10, Nvidia 2x 9800GTs.  When adding XGL and Shane's session script gets compiz working, but no gnome-panel.  Not sure where to go from there.


Same situation, or rather similar situation as mine... I have 3 screens on gnome 9.10, 2 9800GTs - however my two outside screens are rotated 90 degrees. 

Ive been able to launch XserverXGL (after installing the deb out of the Hardy repos) however it always appears as an overlay, and not on the primary display. 

I got somewhat fed up with this and emailed ubuntu-x mailing list asking how to get XGL to appear on the primary display after login.




> If I remember correctly, I did some work around Hardy to make installing
> the xserver-xgl package Just Work; you probably want to look
> at /etc/X11/Xsession.d/98xserver-xgl_start-server which did the heavy
> lifting I believe.


I took a look at this file, but it's pretty much all greek to me... It's basically over my head so hopefully this info will help someone else piece it all together...

----------


## 85stang

did you modify the xgl-session file in /usr/share/xserver-xgl?  After installing xserver-xgl modifying this script is all i have to do to get xgl to start automatically and get compiz working, only problem is the gnome panel won't start.

----------


## internalkernel

I was going off of this page: 

http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/xgl_gnome

Which resulted in being able to launch Xserver-XGL however it was being launched as an overlay and as root. Which is just a bad idea... My attempt to get it to properly overlay on DISPLAY=0:0 was failing miserably. 

What modifications did you make to /usr/share/xserver-xgl? It's been a while since I've read this thread thoroughly... all 63 pages of it anyways.  :Wink:  

When you launch it, is it being launched as root or as your user?

----------


## 85stang

its on page 38, post number 374.  it starts up xgl seamlessly, not as root im pretty sure. Just replace the contents of /usr/share/xserver-xgl/xgl-session  file with this and we will see if you have the gnome panel issue too.  I recommend putting vital shortcuts on your desktop in case your panel does not start.  Compiz should also start working after logoff/login



```
#!/bin/sh
#
# Xgl Wrapper
# - Do some sanity checks, work out what acceleration options to pass to
#   Xgl, add Xgl's cookie to xauth, then set DISPLAY and run the command
#   passed from the command line.
#
# Based on:
#  Compiz Manager
#    Copyright (c) 2007 Kristian Lyngstøl <kristian@bohemians.org>
#    Addons by Treviño (3v1n0) <trevi55@gmail.com>
#
# This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify
# it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by
# the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or
# (at your option) any later version.
#
# This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,
# but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of
# MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the
# GNU General Public License for more details.
#
#
# You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License
# along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software
# Foundation, Inc., 51 Franklin St, Fifth Floor, Boston, MA  02110-1301  USA
#

XGL_BLACKLIST="nv vga vesa vmware savage radeonhd"

XGL_NV_ACCEL_OPTS="-accel xv:fbo -accel glx:pbuffer"
XGL_OTHER_ACCEL_OPTS="-accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer"

XGL_VERBOSE="yes"

# (Temporary) Wrapper to clean up after Xgl
XGL_WRAPPER="/usr/share/xserver-xgl/Xgl-lockfile-wrapper"

# Echos the arguments if verbose
verbose()
{
	if [ "x$XGL_VERBOSE" = "xyes" ]; then
		echo -n "$*"
	fi
}

usage()
{
    echo "Usage: $0 XglDisplay [Xgl options] [--execute command [argument [...]]]" >&2
}

# Check for existence if NV-GLX
check_nvidia()
{
	verbose "Checking for nVidia: "
	if xdpyinfo | grep -q NV-GLX ; then
		verbose "present. \n"
		return 0;
	else
		verbose "not present. \n"
		return 1;
	fi
}

# check driver blacklist
running_under_blacklisted_driver()
{
    LOG=$(xset q|grep "Log file"|awk '{print $3}')
    if [ -z "$LOG" ];then
	verbose "AIEEEEH, no Log file found \n"
	verbose "$(xset q) \n"
	return 1
    fi
    for DRV in ${XGL_BLACKLIST}; do
	if egrep -q "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/+${DRV}_drv\.so" $LOG &&
	   ! egrep -q "Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/+${DRV}_drv\.so" $LOG; 
	then
	    verbose "Blacklisted '$DRV' driver is in use \n"
	    return 0
	fi
    done
    return 1
}

# Find an unused DISPLAY by searching the lockfiles
find_free_display()
{
    if [ ! -f /tmp/.X$1-lock ] ; then
	return $1
    fi
    find_free_display $(($1 + 1))
}

#######################
# Execution starts here
#######################

#Parse options.  First option is (preferred) display number, then everthing 
# before --execute is for Xgl, everthing after is the command we want to run
if [ -z "$1" ] ; then
    usage
    exit 0
else
    DISPLAYNUM=${1##*:}  #Strip off all but the display number
    shift
fi
XGL_OPTS=""
for OPT in $@ ;
do
    if [ "$OPT" = "--execute" ] ; then
	shift
	break
    else
	XGL_OPTS="$XGL_OPTS $OPT"
	shift
    fi
done

if running_under_blacklisted_driver ;
then
    verbose "The video driver '$DRV' you are using does not provide features\n"
    verbose "necessary for Xgl to work.  Using a different driver, or enabling\n"
    verbose "a restricted driver may provide the functionality required for Xgl.\n"
    verbose "Continuing without Xgl...\n"
elif [ -x $XGL_WRAPPER ] ;
then
    if check_nvidia ;
    then
	XGL_ACCEL_OPTS=$XGL_NV_ACCEL_OPTS
    else
	XGL_ACCEL_OPTS=$XGL_OTHER_ACCEL_OPTS
    fi

    find_free_display $DISPLAYNUM
    XGL_DISPLAYNUM="$?"
    XGL_DISPLAY=":$XGL_DISPLAYNUM"

#Add auth record for Xgl - this takes the underlying X server's xauth
#record, and duplicates it for the Xgl server
    xauth add $XGL_DISPLAY . $(xauth nextract - $DISPLAY | cut -d ' ' -f 9)

    verbose "Starting Xgl with options: " $XGL_ACCEL_OPTS $XGL_OPTS "\n"
    $XGL_WRAPPER $XGL_DISPLAY $XGL_ACCEL_OPTS $XGL_OPTS &
    
    #Wait for Xgl process to start
    TIMEOUT=10
    while [ ! -e /tmp/.X$XGL_DISPLAYNUM-lock -a $TIMEOUT -ge 0 ] ;
    do
	echo "Waiting $TIMEOUT more seconds for Xgl to start..."
	sleep 1
	TIMEOUT=$(( $TIMEOUT - 1))
   done
    
    #Now set $DISPLAY to Xgl's server, or raise a warning if
    #it hasn't started
    if [ $TIMEOUT -ge 0 ] ;
    then
	DISPLAY=$XGL_DISPLAY

        #Don't use Shift+Backspace as terminate_server
#	xmodmap -e "keycode 22 = BackSpace"
    else
	echo "Xgl server failed to start!  Continuing without Xgl."
	echo "Desktop effects may be unavailable without Xgl"
    fi

else
    verbose "Xgl wrapper $XGL_WRAPPER not found!  Continuing without Xgl\n"
fi

exec $@
```

----------


## treggs77

Had a bit more of a play last night and I'm in the same boat as you 85Stang.  Looks like we are all trying to get the gnome panel to appear.

I'm getting a bit out of my ubuntu depth now though so I might just wait patiently for shanes customizer.  I don't really have the time to be messing with this stuff at the moment anyway.  My curiosity distracts me far to often  :Smile: 





> its on page 38, post number 374.  it starts up xgl seamlessly, not as root im pretty sure. Just replace the contents of /usr/share/xserver-xgl/xgl-session  file with this and we will see if you have the gnome panel issue too.  I recommend putting vital shortcuts on your desktop in case your panel does not start.  Compiz should also start working after logoff/login
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> #!/bin/sh
> #
> # Xgl Wrapper
> # - Do some sanity checks, work out what acceleration options to pass to
> ...

----------


## jajaX

Hi ! (sorry for my bad english)

nobody try this nvidia ppa for upgrade nvidia drivers ?

----------


## d2globalinc

> Hi ! (sorry for my bad english)
> 
> nobody try this nvidia ppa for upgrade nvidia drivers ?


I did and it broke.. Because later on updates come down that have dependencies for the 185 driver set and it removes your nice 190.42 set you get from that PPA  :Sad:   - Soooo what I've decided on for the module im working on (right this second actually) - is that it will install the nvidia drivers from their FTP site and then even if the other drivers do get installed - thanks to the customizer - it will reinstall the 190.42 drivers -  :Wink:  - so its a WIN .. that and another module is in the works for the rest of the multiple monitor things with xserver-xgl and karmic.. Lots of progress - and more to come!

- Shane

----------


## securageek

Oh yeah, I'm definitely liking Karmic Koala.  Hope I can finally get my 3 display up and working with it in Compiz Fuzion. Thanks.  :Very Happy:

----------


## mugginz

I've tested the following procedure on Kubuntu Karmic 9.10 x64 but should work finne for 32bit versions.

Hopefully it should clarify any steps some aren't getting quite right.

http://mugginix.com/articles/2009/No...omposite_Fail/

This gets my three 24" screens on two nVidia cards going as one desktop with compositing.

Important: Some combinations of nVidia cards aren't supported in Xinerama.  For example, 7600GT with 9800GT.  But 9600GT and 9800GT are fine together.  (7600GT and 9800GT will work without Xinerama but then they're not in the same desktop session)

Notes:

There's one program that crashes on login to the desktop.
It can also be helpful to stop Klipper.

Everything seems to be working pretty well but there are some small quirks I'm working on.  I'll update when I've got more info on them.

----------


## 3base

Shane, welcome back bruth!!  :KDE Star:

----------


## Chewbranca

> I've tested the following procedure on Kubuntu Karmic 9.10 x64 but should work finne for 32bit versions.
> 
> Hopefully it should clarify any steps some aren't getting quite right.
> 
> http://mugginix.com/articles/2009/No...omposite_Fail/
> 
> This gets my three 24" screens on two nVidia cards going as one desktop with compositing.
> 
> Important: Some combinations of nVidia cards aren't supported in Xinerama.  For example, 7600GT with 9800GT.  But 9600GT and 9800GT are fine together.  (7600GT and 9800GT will work without Xinerama but then they're not in the same desktop session)
> ...


Very nice Mugginz. Well written tutorial! I'll have to give this a try later. Do you know if these steps will also work with gnome?

----------


## treggs77

Muggins, thanks for the guide.  I have just installed Kubuntu to give it a go.  I haven't used KDE in a while and all I can say is WOW.  You may have just created a reborn KDE fan.




> I've tested the following procedure on Kubuntu Karmic 9.10 x64 but should work finne for 32bit versions.
> 
> Hopefully it should clarify any steps some aren't getting quite right.
> 
> http://mugginix.com/articles/2009/No...omposite_Fail/
> 
> This gets my three 24" screens on two nVidia cards going as one desktop with compositing.
> 
> Important: Some combinations of nVidia cards aren't supported in Xinerama.  For example, 7600GT with 9800GT.  But 9600GT and 9800GT are fine together.  (7600GT and 9800GT will work without Xinerama but then they're not in the same desktop session)
> ...

----------


## Chewbranca

> Muggins, thanks for the guide.  I have just installed Kubuntu to give it a go.  I haven't used KDE in a while and all I can say is WOW.  You may have just created a reborn KDE fan.


How is KDE these days? I just got back into linux on my desktop recently after a several year hiatus on OSX. Gnome works, but I don't love it. I might have to check out kubuntu again, I should throw it in a vm and play around with it.

----------


## mugginz

> Very nice Mugginz. Well written tutorial! I'll have to give this a try later. Do you know if these steps will also work with gnome?


Thankx Chewbranca.

It should be fine with Gnome.  If you were using Ubuntu, I believe you shouldn't need to install Compiz as it's installed by default I think.

Also, the step of adding the compiz.sh file to ~/.kde/env wouldn't be necessary.  That's there just to has KDE use compiz instead of KWin.  Kwin doesn't seem to like XGL




> How is KDE these days? I just got back into linux on my desktop recently after a several year hiatus on OSX. Gnome works, but I don't love it. I might have to check out kubuntu again, I should throw it in a vm and play around with it.


KDE 4.0 was buggy (was just a tech preview), 4.1 was still a little unusable, but now 4.3 is pretty awesome.  Easily the best Linux desktop environment in my opinion.  Can't wait for 4.4 in Feb.  Some nice improvements are coming.




> Muggins, thanks for the guide. I have just installed Kubuntu to give it a go. I haven't used KDE in a while and all I can say is WOW. You may have just created a reborn KDE fan.


 :Wink:  Thanx.


A few general notes:
I noticed a bit of weird behavior with the clipboard between certain apps.  Killing Klipper seems to help a little, bit I'd like to get to the bottom of it.

Also, xserver-xgl doesn't seem to implement some stuff that's in the current xorg X server so there are some issues there as well.

----------


## 3base

> There's one program that crashes on login to the desktop.
> It can also be helpful to stop Klipper.


Mugginz, that program thats crashing - maybe try this see if it helps!!
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=558

Mugginz, Shane, anyone, every1, how are your tray icons? , any fix for it? ive been without tray icons since jaunty.
if anyone has a fix for tray icons, please do tell.

Any1 else got major clipboard issues?? also been a issue since jaunty. disabling klipper doesnt work. sometimes i need to run xclipboard to get full text copy/cut/paste interactivity between programs, but when running xclipboard, it disables file cut/copy/paste operations. so i cannot autostart xclipboard on login & i use it only when needed & run it from CLI

im on koala 64bit kubuntu. 

thanks

----------


## treggs77

KDE has lots of "pretty" stuff.  Not necessarily more productive though as I don't find it as easy to navigate as gnome but that might have something to do with a lack of KDE screen time. 




> How is KDE these days? I just got back into linux on my desktop recently after a several year hiatus on OSX. Gnome works, but I don't love it. I might have to check out kubuntu again, I should throw it in a vm and play around with it.

----------


## mugginz

> Mugginz, that program thats crashing - maybe try this see if it helps!!
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=558
> 
> Mugginz, Shane, anyone, every1, how are your tray icons? , any fix for it? ive been without tray icons since jaunty.
> if anyone has a fix for tray icons, please do tell.
> 
> Any1 else got major clipboard issues?? also been a issue since jaunty. disabling klipper doesnt work. sometimes i need to run xclipboard to get full text copy/cut/paste interactivity between programs, but when running xclipboard, it disables file cut/copy/paste operations. so i cannot autostart xclipboard on login & i use it only when needed & run it from CLI
> 
> im on koala 64bit kubuntu. 
> ...


My tray icons are also borked.  Not sure why yet.




> here is a little issue i had;
> I always got the kde crash handler on login, xserver-xgl was conflicting with something. with xserver-xgl disabled its fine, but when you enable it & log in bang>kde crash handler. It happens on both kde4.2.2 & kde4.3.
> KDE Crash handler is reporting kephal.so
> 
> To fix it:
> kdesudo kate /usr/share/kde4/services/kded/kephal.desktop
> change:
> from true to false.
> X-KDE-Kded-load-on-demand=false


I wonder if that crash might be due to an indirect issue which is that anything that calls randr stuff in KDE crashes.  The xrandr command doesn't segfault though.  But unfortunately the X session implemented via xserver-xgl (Display :1.0) which is sitting on the X session implemented via Xorg (Display :0.0) doesn't provide some of the internals that it needs to.

I think KDE wants to interrogate randr for some info, and to set things like user set screen saving, resolution, etc.

----------


## Chewbranca

> Thankx Chewbranca.
> 
> It should be fine with Gnome.  If you were using Ubuntu, I believe you shouldn't need to install Compiz as it's installed by default I think.
> 
> Also, the step of adding the compiz.sh file to ~/.kde/env wouldn't be necessary.  That's there just to has KDE use compiz instead of KWin.  Kwin doesn't seem to like XGL
> 
> 
> KDE 4.0 was buggy (was just a tech preview), 4.1 was still a little unusable, but now 4.3 is pretty awesome.  Easily the best Linux desktop environment in my opinion.  Can't wait for 4.4 in Feb.  Some nice improvements are coming.
> 
> ...


Very nice, I'll have to give it a go on ubuntu later.

I did a quick kubuntu install in virtual box to play around with it, I'm impressed, KDE has a good interface these days.

Probably going to take me a few days to try setting up compiz with gnome, I've got about a month's worth of stuff open on my box right now, still haven't installed karmic koala because I don't want to have to reboot or shut anything down right now. 

I've got a very similar setup to you mugginz, triple monitor dual 9800GT running xinerama. Xinerama is getting the job done for making the multiple monitors usable, but I really miss having expose type effects for seeing everything that is open, and besides, compiz is pretty cool. 

I'll let you know how it goes when I have to chance to set it up.

----------


## Chewbranca

So I decided to give it a go tonight, and after upgrading to karmic koala, I now have compiz working with xinerama. However, its a good news/bad news situation.

Good news: compiz is working and I have effects going.

Bad news: I have no top or bottom gnome menu bar, and when I try to run gnome-panel I get the error:




```
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1.0".
The program 'gnome-panel' received an X Window System error.
This probably reflects a bug in the program.
The error was 'BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)'.
  (Details: serial 115 error_code 1 request_code 152 minor_code 8)
  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
```


any thoughts?

Edit: typo

----------


## mugginz

> So I decided to give it a go tonight, and after upgrading to karmic koala, I now have compiz working with xinerama. However, its a good news/bad news situation.
> 
> Good news: compiz is working and I have effects going.
> 
> Bad news: I have no top or bottom gnome menu bar, and when I try to run gnome-panel I get the error:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just for laughs you could try the following command if you can get a command line somehow.  Maybe ALT-F2?

DISPLAY=:0 gnome-panel

----------


## Chewbranca

Well I can run applications through terminal, I'm actually posting here from my desktop.

I ran that command and it worked!! kind of. The top and bottom bars reappeared but now I can't drag the terminal that I ran that from, and any new applications run from the menu do not have a top bar to be dragged. They all are anchored in the upper left corner of my leftmost monitor.

So it looks like this is definitely on the right track.

FYI, I had an existing xinerama setup working with nvidia drivers installed from apt. I removed those and installed the drivers you linked to, and when I rebooted I still had xinerama working across all the monitors as before, so I didn't go back into the nvidia settings to make any changes. Let me check my xorg.conf to see if I see anything standing out.

----------


## Chewbranca

Well xorg.conf looks ok. I checked syslog and I'm seeing some interesting things that have led me to some bug reports.




> kernel: [ 5260.128547] compiz.real[25522]: segfault at 0 ip 00007fe44f9a2210 sp 00007fffb2c06de0 error 4 in libGL.so.190.42[7fe44f90b000+a5000]
> gdm-binary[26634]: WARNING: Unable to find users: no seat-id found
> acpid: client 25281[0:0] has disconnected
> acpid: client 25281[0:0] has disconnected
> acpid: client 25281[0:0] has disconnected
> acpid: client 25281[0:0] has disconnected
> acpid: client connected from 26639[0:0]
> acpid: client connected from 26639[0:0]
> acpid: client connected from 26639[0:0]
> ...


Which led me to this bug:
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...it/+bug/433928 that has been ongoing for a while.

Still looking around.

Edit: A couple more interesting points:

So now when I run nvidia-settings I get the error message:
"You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
After doing that and restarting X, I still get the same message.

Also, my keyboard has a weird new configuration. When I press the up arrow it pops up a save screenshot app, instead of actually moving the cursor, always fun when you're in the console and trying to scroll up through the history.

When I login into ubuntu, there is a weird display issue where it looks like two window managers are running. On the left monitor I see an overlapping display sticking down with the ubuntu progress bar, it takes up maybe the top 30% of the monitor and sticks out to about 40% or 50% of the width, and then disappears when its fully loaded.

----------


## 85stang

chewbranca, you are getting the same problems me and another guy have with the gnome panel.  The workaround for the keyboard is to change it to 'evdev' documented somewhere in this thread, i think around page 38.  The tray icons have been a problem on 9.04 also, there is no known fix.  I had compiz +3 monitors working on it, the only thing stopping me on 9.10 is the panel issue.

oh, i also have the same problem with the overlapping session you describe, it still shows part of the ubuntu loading screen on part of the desktop, then soon goes away.

----------


## securageek

Alright so.... Gnome or KDE ??  
Which one is easier or better in terms of trying to get your 3 Monitor Display working with Compiz Fusion and the xserver-xgl together?  

Also which one is better overall ?  Any opinions? I would like to know.

Right now I'm currently running GNOME on Karmic, but isn't Shane's solution/fix for the GNOME desktop environment or is it for KDE?  
I was under the impression that it was for GNOME, but I could be wrong.  I'll go back an re-read the previous posts on this thread if anything.

----------


## Chewbranca

> chewbranca, you are getting the same problems me and another guy have with the gnome panel.  The workaround for the keyboard is to change it to 'evdev' documented somewhere in this thread, i think around page 38.  The tray icons have been a problem on 9.04 also, there is no known fix.  I had compiz +3 monitors working on it, the only thing stopping me on 9.10 is the panel issue.


Ahhh ok, good to know its not just me. Its definitely nice having compiz and desktop graphic acceleration working. I saw some very similar bugs that have even been commented on in the last few days, so hopefully a bug fix will be in the works soon.




> oh, i also have the same problem with the overlapping session you describe, it still shows part of the ubuntu loading screen on part of the desktop, then soon goes away.


Ok cool, I wasn't sure about that, kind of hard to describe. I see it at the login screen as well. I noticed in mugginz guide that he mentioned for kde you have to do:



```
# Use compiz as the windows manager.
export KDEWM=/usr/bin/compiz.real
```

After running 'DISPLAY=:0 gnome-panel' I was playing around with the compiz settings taskbar widget, I was messing around with switching between compiz and metacity. I'm wondering if we need to do a similar step to what mugginz suggested with kde, because it definitely looks like 2 conflicting window managers are running at the same time.

For now I reverted back to using the standard Xgl-session so I've got a fully working desktop again. I'm out of town right now so I won't be able to play with it again until I get back home on sunday.

----------


## jajaX

Hi (sorry for my bad english)




> I did and it broke.. Because later on updates come down that have dependencies for the 185 driver set and it removes your nice 190.42 set you get from that PPA   - Soooo what I've decided on for the module im working on (right this second actually) - is that it will install the nvidia drivers from their FTP site and then even if the other drivers do get installed - thanks to the customizer - it will reinstall the 190.42 drivers -  - so its a WIN .. that and another module is in the works for the rest of the multiple monitor things with xserver-xgl and karmic.. Lots of progress - and more to come!
> 
> - Shane


this ppa works !! I test it ! I'm using 190.42 nvidia drivers.

mugginz => nice tutorial  :Wink: 
I test it in few days...

no keyboard issue ?

edit : for the ppa =>

- I add it
- I just remove 185 and install 190.42. no other update.
- I disable this ppa after.
- and restart my computer.

----------


## tonymaro

I have to say it works, but is painful in Karmic.  I could not get it to work with Gnome and ended up installing KDE.  Something about the "kde daemon" crashes every time I login but it doesn't seem to affect anything - then again I haven't used KDE for about 6 years, so I may not even know what's missing.

I do have the same problem others mentioned after taking these steps - the nvidia-settings utility will no longer function.  I also had to manually specify my compiz desktop sizes before things worked properly - probably because I have two monitors of one resolution, and one monitor that's slightly smaller.

Now if only I could get used to having my menu bar at the bottom again...  :Wink:   Yeah I know - just move it.

----------


## d2globalinc

Great tutorial mugginz!  Thanks for the kind words at the end! 

Now on with the latest news - 

I'm still here, still working on our "D2-Customizer"!.  The core is essentially done and I'm working on modules, some of which have to do with this multiple monitor issue, and some don't.. As for the ones that do and are currently working.. Well.. it will now install all of the latest updates automatically for KDE and install the latest nvidia drivers, direct from nvidia's site, and the "service daemon" will make sure they will never go away by another ubuntu update.  I'll be posting a video of what the heck I've been talking about for about a year in here sometime today!  I've tried also to keep things as well documented as possible so others will be able to make modules - its really turning out GREAT!


Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## d2globalinc

> I do have the same problem others mentioned after taking these steps - the nvidia-settings utility will no longer function.


This is correct, nvidia settings will not work with xserver-xgl because when opening it - its looking at the display xserver-xgl is powering, not the root Display that the nvidia drivers are mapped too.. display :1 is the xserver-xgl display and what loads the GUI/KDE - and DISPLAY :0 - is just the root display that loads up xserver-xgl .. essentially xserver-xgl is an application that runs the entire Desktop inside of it.. 

As for these panel issues with gnome, and KDE's system tray.. I do have kind of an ugly hack to get the system tray functionality in KDE - but I've got to tweak it a bit and will be making it a module for our customizer as well.. - I'll also take a look at the gnome panel issue, which I'm betting it may have to do with the same issues as KDE's system tray, which is the lack of support for the right composite settings in xserver-xgl.. if that's the case, I'll have to come up with a way to trick the panel in gnome to load w/o composite.

I'll know more once I get to testing.

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC.
http://www.d2global.com
Follow Us on Twitter: http://twitter.com/d2globalinc

----------


## mugginz

> the nvidia-settings utility will no longer function.  I also had to manually specify my compiz desktop sizes before things worked properly - probably because I have two monitors of one resolution, and one monitor that's slightly smaller.


You can still run the nVidia configuration tool, but to do so you need to run a command such as:
(if you're running KDE)


```
DISPLAY=:0 kdesudo -c nvidia-settings
```

Also, did you use the compiz config utility to override the default Xinerama info instead of using the "fake xinerama" patch?

----------


## 3base

Shane, could you please elaborate on this ugly KDE tray hack,
how did you do it?
ill take anything compared to what i have now!

----------


## d2globalinc

> Shane, could you please elaborate on this ugly KDE tray hack,
> how did you do it?
> ill take anything compared to what i have now!


Sure - Keep in mind I've yet to do this on Karmic - or perfect it, the module I'm working on will detect the settings of your monitors and you will be able to pick where this thing goes.  Essentially im using the plasmoidviewer (which is used to test plasmoids in KDE).. What i'm doing is disabling ARGB Visuals by setting an environment variable before launching it.. So i remove the tray from the default panels, then use this plasmoid viewer, and devilspie to keep it above the panels but below other windows, etc.. Here is the startup script that launches it - 



```
#!/bin/bash
killall devilspie
XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 plasmoidviewer -bg black -f horizontal -l right -c wallpaper_image -w color systemtray &
sleep 3s
/usr/bin/devilspie -a
```

Again, i've not looked at this in awhile - but I also have two .ds files in my user .devilspie directory - which I think are loaded when devils pie activates.. soooo - here they are too - I'll leave it up to you to piece this together if you want, or you can wait for our customizer module.. 

filename: d2systemtrayfix.ds - located in my users home/.devilspie directory



```
; generated_rule kde_system_tray
( if
( and
( is ( window_name ) "System Tray" )
)
( begin
( pin )
( above )
( wintype "dock" )
( stick )
( spawn_async (str "/usr/bin/d2systemtrayfix " (window_xid) ) )
( println "match d2systemtrayfix" )
)
)
```


filename: 01-plasma_below.ds - located in my users home/.devilspie directory


```
( if
        ( and
                ( is ( window_class ) "Plasma" )
                ( is ( application_name ) "Plasma" )
                ( not ( is ( window_role ) "desktop" ) )
;               ( is ( window_role ) "dock" )
        )
        ( begin
;                ( spawn_async (str "wmctrl -r " (window_xid) " -i -b add,below" ) )
                ( spawn_async (str "/usr/bin/kdedockbelow " (window_xid) ) )
                ( println "match 01-plasma_below.ds" )
        )
)
```


Also - sometimes the tray will not be above the panel :S so i have to run my script that restarts the system tray... then it comes up on top - however sometimes icons will be missing from the tray when i do this - like the file copy icon - if im copying a file or transfering one at that time.. but most come right back..

Again I'm going to revisit this once I have the other modules done and install Karmic on this system.. I'll be making a GUI editor that will let you pick where to place the tray, etc. if this method is still necessary.  Something to look at also is that XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1 environmental variable.  That is the key here.. but we dont want all of our plamsa or the panel to disable ARGB's only the system tray  :Wink:  - so perhaps there is another method we can tell the system tray plasmoid to do this w/o having to use the plasmoidviewer..

Whew.. good luck to those who want to attempt this.. the rest of you I'm working on it and it should be available shortly.. got hungup on stupid GUI issues w/ our customizer.. but I think I've about got those resolved.. 

Good Luck!

also - this is what I use with Juanty - I've not tested this tray fix at all with Karmic yet...

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC
http://www.d2global.com
twitter: http://twitter.com/d2globalinc

----------


## d2globalinc

Also something similar may be necessary to fix issues with the Gnome panels - with regular ubuntu.. But I've not even tried that out yet with xserver-xgl so I can't give any more info than that.. Anyone know how to squeeze 48hours outa a 24 hr day?? I keep trying to figure out how by staying up longer but that just messes up the next day or following day after that  :Capital Razz:  lol

- Shane

----------


## d2globalinc

Attached a screenshot of how my system tray shows up now after that fix - this is Jaunty, and KDE 4.2 - so I'm anxious to see how I can get it working with Karmic, KDE 4.3.3.. 

http://dev.d2global.com/share/images...systemtray.png

Oh - also you might notice I've got some trickery going with KDE's panels - which is a sep module.  I make them think I have 3 monitors instead of 6.. so each pair of stacked monitors shows up to the panels as one so they show the windows only open on those monitors on the panel at the bottom of the pair.. This was something I used to use in windows with a program called Ultramon - but have fixed KDE's panels using some Xinerama LD_Preload trickery to make em do it..  Again - another module thats coming w/ this D2-Customizer - so you can see Its going to be a bit more than just enabling xserver-xgl.

- Back to the panel / system tray hack - You also will notice i've got 2 panels actually on my lower right monitor.. one is spaced and sized exactly to fit the system tray ontop of it, then the other is right next to it and is for the open windows plasmoid, etc.. just like the rest of the panels.. this was the easiest way to space things out so to reserve the place for the system tray.. 


Shane Menshik
http://www.d2global.com
twitter: http://twitter.com/d2globalinc

----------


## macanudo

> Important: Some combinations of nVidia cards aren't supported in Xinerama.  For example, 7600GT with 9800GT.  But 9600GT and 9800GT are fine together.  (7600GT and 9800GT will work without Xinerama but then they're not in the same desktop session)


Is there any info on which cards/combinations are supported? Ive been able to get 4 displays going but only with 2 X sessions.. Ive got a nVidia 9500GS and a 6200. When I enable Xinerama the screens just flick on and off, no displays work.

----------


## Almighty

I vote this so called customizer to be the ultimate Ubuntu Vaporware. So how long has it been since it was supposed to be out "tonight" or in a "couple of days"?

No I'm not bitter. Wait, yes I am.

Thanks for posting your howto mugginz. I'll be trying that method shortly.

----------


## LinuxN3wb

It's working now! (awesome)

----------


## michael18

hey....my fren is using HP desktop...and he is using the window...
and he told me tat when he set up for 2 monitor...he juz connect it and change the setting of the graphic...
by the way, he's using the nVidia graphic card...xD

----------


## LinuxN3wb

Update: So, I actually DID go back a few pages and found a tutorial from someone who did this on their 3 monitors with KDE. (Muggins iirc) All I had to do was replace the old Xgl-session file with your patched one for 9.10 and well, it SLIGHTLY worked (I have Compiz working!!!!!!!). There are only three problems: 

#1: One of my monitors (The one which is on a separate video card) is black with a mouse cursor unless I do some sort of 3D effect, then it shows the wallpaper and the animation briefly then goes back to black. Also: I cannot drag windows onto it. -- This makes the screen unusable. 

#2: gnome-settings-daemon does not start, it gives me this error:

```
WARNING **: Unable to start xrandr manager: unhandled X error while getting the range of the screen sizes
The program 'gnome-settings-daemon' received an X Windows System error.
This probably reflects a bug in the program.
The error was 'BadClass, invalid event class'.
  (Details: serial 159 error_code 133 request_code 132 minor_code 6)
```

And then some other stuff which is irrelevant.

#3: Of course, I still see 3 mouse pointers  :Smile:  But well, this isn't THAT much of an issue, I can just ignore it now that I have Compiz.

I also cleaned up my xorg.conf file a bit too, as I found a lot of the changes I did were unnecessary.


Edit: I'm also getting 

```
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1:0:".
```

quite often... No idea what this means, though -- I looked around but couldn't figure out how to solve it.



Update: This is the output of gnome-settings-daemon --no-daemon --debug --sync: 

```
~$ gnome-settings-daemon --no-daemon --debug --sync
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1.0".
Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":1.0".
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Successfully connected to D-Bus
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Starting settings manager
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading settings plugins from dir: /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading plugin: /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/font.gnome-settings-plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsPluginInfo: name='Font' file='/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/font.gnome-settings-plugin' location='font'
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading plugin: /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/mouse.gnome-settings-plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsPluginInfo: name='Mouse' file='/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/mouse.gnome-settings-plugin' location='mouse'
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading plugin: /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/screensaver.gnome-settings-plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsPluginInfo: name='Screensaver' file='/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/screensaver.gnome-settings-plugin' location='screensaver'
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading plugin: /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/a11y-keyboard.gnome-settings-plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsPluginInfo: name='Accessibility Keyboard' file='/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/a11y-keyboard.gnome-settings-plugin' location='a11y-keyboard'
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading plugin: /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/sound.gnome-settings-plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsPluginInfo: name='Sound' file='/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/sound.gnome-settings-plugin' location='sound'
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading plugin: /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/keybindings.gnome-settings-plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsPluginInfo: name='Keybindings' file='/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/keybindings.gnome-settings-plugin' location='keybindings'
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading plugin: /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/typing-break.gnome-settings-plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsPluginInfo: name='Typing Break' file='/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/typing-break.gnome-settings-plugin' location='typing-break'
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading plugin: /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/keyboard.gnome-settings-plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsPluginInfo: name='Keyboard' file='/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/keyboard.gnome-settings-plugin' location='keyboard'
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading plugin: /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/xrandr.gnome-settings-plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsPluginInfo: name='XRandR' file='/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/xrandr.gnome-settings-plugin' location='xrandr'
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading plugin: /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/xrdb.gnome-settings-plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsPluginInfo: name='X Resource Database' file='/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/xrdb.gnome-settings-plugin' location='xrdb'
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading plugin: /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/media-keys.gnome-settings-plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsPluginInfo: name='Media keys' file='/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/media-keys.gnome-settings-plugin' location='media-keys'
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading plugin: /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/dummy.gnome-settings-plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsPluginInfo: name='Dummy' file='/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/dummy.gnome-settings-plugin' location='dummy'
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading plugin: /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/clipboard.gnome-settings-plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsPluginInfo: name='Clipboard' file='/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/clipboard.gnome-settings-plugin' location='clipboard'
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading plugin: /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/background.gnome-settings-plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsPluginInfo: name='Background' file='/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/background.gnome-settings-plugin' location='background'
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading plugin: /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/xsettings.gnome-settings-plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsPluginInfo: name='X Settings' file='/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/xsettings.gnome-settings-plugin' location='xsettings'
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading plugin: /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/housekeeping.gnome-settings-plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsPluginInfo: name='Housekeeping' file='/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/housekeeping.gnome-settings-plugin' location='housekeeping'
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsModule 0x1855f20 initialising
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libxrandr.so
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Registering GsdXrandrPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Creating object of type GsdXrandrPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GsdXrandrPlugin initializing
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Activating xrandr plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Starting xrandr manager

** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): WARNING **: Unable to start xrandr manager: unhandled X error while getting the range of screen sizes
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsManager: emitting plugin-activated xrandr
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Plugin xrandr: active
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsModule 0x1855f70 initialising
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libxsettings.so
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Registering GnomeXSettingsPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Creating object of type GnomeXSettingsPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeXSettingsPlugin initializing
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Activating xsettings plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Starting xsettings manager
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsManager: emitting plugin-activated xsettings
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Plugin xsettings: active
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsModule 0x1855e30 initialising
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libfont.so
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Registering GsdFontPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Creating object of type GsdFontPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GsdFontPlugin initializing
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Activating font plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Starting font manager
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsManager: emitting plugin-activated font
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Plugin font: active
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsModule 0x1855e80 initialising
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libsound.so
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Registering GsdSoundPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Creating object of type GsdSoundPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GsdSoundPlugin initializing
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Activating sound plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Starting sound manager
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsManager: emitting plugin-activated sound
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Plugin sound: active
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsModule 0x1855ed0 initialising
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libkeyboard.so
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Registering GsdKeyboardPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Creating object of type GsdKeyboardPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GsdKeyboardPlugin initializing
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Activating keyboard plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsManager: emitting plugin-activated keyboard
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Plugin keyboard: active
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsModule 0x1855d40 initialising
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/liba11y-keyboard.so
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Registering GsdA11yKeyboardPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Creating object of type GsdA11yKeyboardPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GsdA11yKeyboardPlugin initializing
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Activating a11y_keyboard plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsManager: emitting plugin-activated a11y-keyboard
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Plugin a11y-keyboard: active
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsModule 0x1855de0 initialising
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libmouse.so
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Registering GsdMousePlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Creating object of type GsdMousePlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GsdMousePlugin initializing
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Activating mouse plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsManager: emitting plugin-activated mouse
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Plugin mouse: active
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsModule 0x1855c50 initialising
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libkeybindings.so
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Registering GsdKeybindingsPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Creating object of type GsdKeybindingsPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GsdKeybindingsPlugin initializing
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Activating keybindings plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Starting keybindings manager
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsManager: emitting plugin-activated keybindings
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Plugin keybindings: active
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Plugin xrdb: inactive
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsModule 0x1855ca0 initialising
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libbackground.so
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Registering GsdBackgroundPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Creating object of type GsdBackgroundPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GsdBackgroundPlugin initializing
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Activating background plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Starting background manager
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsManager: emitting plugin-activated background
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Plugin background: active
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsModule 0x1855cf0 initialising
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libmedia-keys.so
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Registering GsdMediaKeysPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Creating object of type GsdMediaKeysPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GsdMediaKeysPlugin initializing
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Activating media_keys plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsManager: emitting plugin-activated media-keys
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Plugin media-keys: active
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsModule 0x18c58a0 initialising
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libclipboard.so
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Registering GsdClipboardPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Creating object of type GsdClipboardPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GsdClipboardPlugin initializing
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Activating clipboard plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsManager: emitting plugin-activated clipboard
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Plugin clipboard: active
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Plugin dummy: inactive
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsModule 0x18c58f0 initialising
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libscreensaver.so
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Registering GsdScreensaverPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Creating object of type GsdScreensaverPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GsdScreensaverPlugin initializing
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Activating screensaver plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Starting screensaver manager
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsManager: emitting plugin-activated screensaver
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Plugin screensaver: active
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsModule 0x18c5940 initialising
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libtyping-break.so
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Registering GsdTypingBreakPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Creating object of type GsdTypingBreakPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GsdTypingBreakPlugin initializing
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Activating typing_break plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Starting typing_break manager
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsManager: emitting plugin-activated typing-break
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Plugin typing-break: active
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsModule 0x18c5990 initialising
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Loading /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon-2.0/libhousekeeping.so
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Registering GsdHousekeepingPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Creating object of type GsdHousekeepingPlugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GsdHousekeepingPlugin initializing
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Activating housekeeping plugin
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Starting housekeeping manager
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: housekeeping: will tidy up in 2 minutes
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: GnomeSettingsManager: emitting plugin-activated housekeeping
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Plugin housekeeping: active
** (gnome-settings-daemon:5296): DEBUG: Starting keyboard manager
The program 'gnome-settings-daemon' received an X Window System error.
This probably reflects a bug in the program.
The error was 'BadClass, invalid event class'.
  (Details: serial 225 error_code 133 request_code 132 minor_code 6)
  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
[1260550832,000,xklavier.c:xkl_engine_start_listen/]     The backend does not require manual layout management - but it is provided by the applications
```

----------


## LinuxN3wb

Ok, I fixed the black screen issue -- Turns out I forgot to enable "Detect outputs" with Compiz.. Now I have all three monitors with Compiz working... Only problems now are the three mouse pointers and gnome-settings-daemon not functioning.

----------


## LinuxN3wb

Considering no one seems to be responding anymore, i'll just say what I did to get from non-working triple head in Linux to a fairly decent triple head... I still have 4 problems which aren't TOO annoying, but I would still like fixed: #1: Mouse pointers... I see three still  :Capital Razz:  Found a patch to fix this earlier, but it didn't work properly. #2: gnome-settings-daemon still doesn't work, forcing me to use gnome-color-chooser and Emerald to set up my theme (I was going to do this anyway though, to be fair)... Unfortunately I still cannot change my system sounds (Or disable them) and icons/mouse pointer. #3: Games do not work, some GLX functions required to run a game (Such as 3D textures) simply do not work with xserver-xgl. I'm a game developer, so this is a huge problem to me. I have to use a script to touch the disable feature for XGL. Not a big problem though, as all my IDE and development stuff is on Windows anyway. I would like it on Linux instead though, as on Windows I have to use mingw for compiling (lame). #4: Most of the gnome-panel applets do not function correctly, or at all.. One major example is notification tray, it is completely dysfunctional.

Although these aren't exactly small problems, it's still VERY nice to have Compiz working on all three monitors.. I'll explain the steps I did now for anyone who is having problems like I did:

First: I installed the proprietary 190.42 nVidia drivers found on nVidia's website (Latest drivers) and I installed all the other necessary packages for Compiz.. I should also point out that by installing the drivers from nVidia's website, you must compile the kernel module for it every time you change your kernel. That's not a big problem for me, as it only takes ~5 minutes for me to do this completely. Note: I didn't install xserver-xgl YET.

Second: I manually set up my displays the way I wanted in the order I wanted. I don't recommend using the nvidia-settings system, as it is very clunky and horrible to use. (It also spams up your xorg.conf file A LOT)

Third: I downloaded the patched xserver-xgl for 9.10 found earlier in this thread, and after this I simply added the options seen earlier in this thread to the serverlayout and serverflags and extensions and everywhere else to allow xserver-xgl to be enabled.

Fourth: Lastly I fixed all the things xserver-xgl broke.. And it was quite a lot... After this I came out of it with a three monitor setup with Compiz, and I am VERY happy... Thank you d2globalinc, this was one of those things I simply couldn't solve for the longest time, I wish someone would have shown me this thread before.  :Capital Razz:  

Also: Happy holidays (Screenshot ftw)

----------


## jajaX

> Third: I downloaded the patched xserver-xgl for 9.10 found earlier in this thread, and after this I simply added the options seen earlier in this thread to the serverlayout and serverflags and extensions and everywhere else to allow xserver-xgl to be enabled.


Hi !

could you put back these options (or copy/paste your xorg.conf) please. beacuse XGL don't start on mycomputer...

thanks  :Wink:

----------


## d2globalinc

FYI - I'm still around but for some reason I was not getting any updates to this thread.. Due to holidays and other projects I've not yet pushed out our customizer with an automated solution to this issue.. I'm still working on it when I can and when it works in with our current projects but I don't have a solid ETA yet.. I'll post the links here to the new thread for the customizer when we release it, and we will launch a site at http://www.d2customizer.com also when its ready or soon after... I keep hoping a REAL solution to this problem will be handed down from the dev gods, but information is hard to come by.. I'm also trying to put together a new system with a few eyefinity cards to see if that will really solve all these problems or not as well.. Nvidia seems less motivated to do anything about this on their GeForce series cards, but rumors are flying about some 3D Vision deal that is supposed to be like eyefinity.. But i've also read its only 3 monitors, not up to 6+ etc like I've seen eyefinity videos showing on youtube..



Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC

----------


## airtonix

love the all the cooling systems in there...

----------


## Don'tKnowWhatI'mDoing

This looks like it might be the place to ask questions. I'm trying to run dual monitors, not six (although that'd be awesome, I've not the budget for it), and I have compiz set up for AWN, tilda, and a few other effects. I got nvidia to recognize both monitors, but when I reset to initiate changes, the gnome panels are freaking out. The are flashing on and off, I only have access for a little less than two seconds. Also same with alt+F2. I'm not really sure what the problem is. If I boot with only one monitor plugged in, everything is just fine. Any suggestions?
Thanks,
pharaoh (Don'tKnowWhatI'mDoing)

----------


## d2globalinc

Just thought I would let everyone know who reads this thread that I just purchased parts for a new workstation build.  I'll be trying to get 2 AMD/ATI Radeon HD 5870 Eyefinity Cards working with 6 monitors w/ compiz/composite effects without the use of Xserver-XGL..  I'm not familiar with the AMD/ATI driver set so this will be new ground..  I've had setbacks in finding the time to do the Xserver-XGL module for our D2 Customizer, and the Xinerama customization module is partially done but depending on the eyefinity stuff will see how far I take it..  I should have the parts towards the end of the week and will let everyone know how how it turns out / provide pics / etc.

Thanks,

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC.

----------


## NullHead

I'm curious, are you building this new workstation because your current one is becoming outdated and isn't doing what you need, or are you mainly doing it to test out eyefinity?

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

So whats the update on this?

Is it finally finished to where we can install it on Ubuntu & run multipe monitors with ease?

----------


## d2globalinc

> I'm curious, are you building this new workstation because your current one is becoming outdated and isn't doing what you need, or are you mainly doing it to test out eyefinity?


My current workstation is far from outdated (the one listed at the start of this thread - quad core / 8 gig ram) - I'm doing this mostly to test eyefinity and the current status of the ATI/AMD driver set with ubuntu.  (hoping it lets me get away from these xserver-xgl hacks)  I'm keeping my current workstation as well but it will be used mostly as a MediaPC, and I'll still have access to it to do testing on the Nvidia driver set as well.

Shane Menshik
D2 GLOBAL INC.

----------


## jajaX

Hi !

you'll could make nvidia'version and ATI's version ?

and distrib nvidia's version now (if it ready)...

----------


## Chewbranca

> Hi !
> 
> you'll could make nvidia'version and ATI's version ?
> 
> and distrib nvidia's version now (if it ready)...



Agreed. Not trying to be rude or demanding, we all greatly appreciate your work, but if the nvidia version is working now why not release it? A few months ago you mentioned the nvidia release was only a week or two away, was there unforeseen complications with that? If you get it released I'm sure you will have a bunch of people willing to test it out and help debug.

----------


## arinekhen

WOW. I have tried and tried just to get a 3rd monitor working. I can't imagine the work that six took.

We're not worthy!
We're not worthy!
We're not worthy!

(Well, I'm not, anyway.)

Hats off to you!  :Popcorn:

----------


## securageek

> Agreed. Not trying to be rude or demanding, we all greatly appreciate your work, but if the nvidia version is working now why not release it? A few months ago you mentioned the nvidia release was only a week or two away, was there unforeseen complications with that? If you get it released I'm sure you will have a bunch of people willing to test it out and help debug.





I agree with Chewbranca.  What ever happened to the Nvidia version of the D2 Customizer?  I'm pretty sure a lot others are waiting for the Nvidia version, since it seems like the vast majority.  

Appreciate the work and research you've done so far with your previous setup.

----------


## Sojurner

Is there any news as to if or when this installer program will be available. I really want to use compiz on my 3 monitors and 2 video cards....

----------


## svtdragon

Just wanted to put my name out there as another who'd like to see this issue resolved.  And I can provide development help if somebody can help lower the barrier to entry.  I'm a software engineer by trade, but I haven't dug deep enough into the workings of X to be able to do anything useful without somebody to point me in the right direction.

My personal setup is a GeForce 8200 onboard gpu w/1 monitor and a GeForce 9800GTX with 2.

----------


## Slider-Override

Hi is there a Thread like this for Ubuntu 9.10 ?  Becuase i will try this at ubuntu 9.10.  or is it the same way ?

----------


## Chewbranca

> Hi is there a Thread like this for Ubuntu 9.10 ?  Becuase i will try this at ubuntu 9.10.  or is it the same way ?


Most of us are running 9.10, kind of funny that this thread has been going since 8.04. Its sad to say but I think its time we start looking for an alternate solution, I've been subscribed to this thread for the better part of a year and progress has completely stagnated this year.

----------


## Slider-Override

> Most of us are running 9.10, kind of funny that this thread has been going since 8.04. Its sad to say but I think its time we start looking for an alternate solution, I've been subscribed to this thread for the better part of a year and progress has completely stagnated this year.


  yes you're right,  I have read through a lot and seen a transition from 8.x to 9.10.  I have also tried it yesterday, but at the first start of the glx server, I have not received a desktop (gnome-bar). But i can across the windows over all 6 displays  :Smile:   so today i will start a new test, because so i love it  :Smile:   so if someone have a other how to, please past it.

----------


## wojox

Cool, I've never seen this thread before. Pretty amazing stuff. Didn't read all the threads, but can you make one whole screen with all six monitors?

----------


## Chewbranca

> yes you're right,  I have read through a lot and seen a transition from 8.x to 9.10.  I have also tried it yesterday, but at the first start of the glx server, I have not received a desktop (gnome-bar). But i can across the windows over all 6 displays   so today i will start a new test, because so i love it   so if someone have a other how to, please past it.


Yeah I got compiz working across 3 monitors but had a bunch of issues with the taskbars and some other things, it appeared it was running two window managers at the same time, and that it would sometimes start apps in one or the other. Had to revert to make my desktop usable again, but I would love to get that working fully. Maybe I'll play around with it this weekend.

----------


## Pougnet

Now that is the best multi monitor setup i have ever seen awsome job.

----------


## Slider-Override

every time the same, 

i have use the "Xgl-session" from this how to "http://mugginix.com/articles/2009/Nov/12/Xinerama_Composite_Fail/"

and now i have the problem that the gnome-panel is not running.




> slider@ubuntu:~$ /usr/bin/gnome-panel
> Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":2.0".
> Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":2.0".
> Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":2.0".
> Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":2.0".
> Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":2.0".
> Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":2.0".
> The program 'gnome-panel' received an X Window System error.
> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
> ...


with 


> DISPLAY=:0 gnome-panel


the panel starts, but i can not use it  :Sad: 

can someone help me ?

was the Xgl-session wrong for gnome?

compiz and xgl work across my 6 displays, but without gnome-panel  :Sad: 

http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/9...hirmfoto1x.png

----------


## Chewbranca

> every time the same, 
> 
> i have use the "Xgl-session" from this how to "http://mugginix.com/articles/2009/Nov/12/Xinerama_Composite_Fail/"
> 
> and now i have the problem that the gnome-panel is not running.
> 
> with the panel starts, but i can not use it 
> 
> can someone help me ?
> ...



Yeah that was the exact same issue I ran into. Its very close to working, but unusable in that state.

----------


## Slider-Override

> Yeah that was the exact same issue I ran into. Its very close to working, but unusable in that state.



 :Sad:    thats bad  :Sad: 

now it make a test and update to kubuntu-deskto,

no  :Sad:  kde have other problems  :Sad:  I hate kde,

it must be posible to add now the gnome-panel :Sad:   is there a alternativ for the gnome-panel ?

i have found 2 other panels, fbpanel and lxpanel

----------


## jajaX

Hi (sorry for my bad english)

I come back with two screen only on twinview (22" LCD and TV). KDE SC 4.4.1 works faster.

I see the price of matrox dualhead !!!! ok, not for this moment....

thanks you for your help and this thread.

I stay like this for this time.

but I go on to read this thread anyway  :Wink:

----------


## Cyclops_

I am Sooooooo close!!!!!

I have Xgl running.  I have Compiz Running.  Things maximize the way they should.

HOWEVER, I am having the following issues:

1.  Every now and then things go white - when I am dragging windows or sometimes it's just the title bar / Emerald decorations.
2.  The Task bar is gone.  I can't get to my programs or have a systray or anything.... it's just missing.
3.  Some of the compiz hotkeys that I set in compiz-settings don't work.

ANY help would be great!  I have a feeling that it has to do with the patch....  

THANK YOU!

----------


## Cyclops_

I forgot to paste what I have:

xorg.conf:


```
Section "Files"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi"
    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi"
    FontPath        "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
    #FontPath        "unix/:7100"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "NTS MB24W"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 74.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 61.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Hitachi CM811"
    HorizSync       31.0 - 96.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 160.0
    #Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "Samsung SyncMaster"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 75.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 61.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    Option         "backingstore" "true"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"
    Option         "TwinView" "1"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +1920+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    Option         "backingstore" "true"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    # Removed Option "TwinView" "1"
    # Removed Option "metamodes" "CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Device2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load           "dbe"
    Load           "extmod"
    Load           "type1"
    Load           "freetype"
    Load    "glx"
    Disable    "dri2"
    #Load           "dri"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option         "RenderAccel" "true"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
    #Option         "AIGLX" "true"
    #Option         "XGL" "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce GTS 250"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
    Driver    "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce GTS 250"
    BusID          "PCI:4:0:0"
    Driver    "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device2"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce GTS 250"
    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
    Option         "UseCompositeWrapper" "true"
    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"
    Option         "NoLogo" "True"
    Option         "backingstore" "true"
    Option         "TripleBuffer" "true"
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"
    BusID          "PCI:3:0:0"
    Screen          0
    Driver    "nvidia"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection
```

I have put in the Xgl-session patch.  But this just doesn't seem to be working....
PLEASE, anyone.  Help!!

----------


## 3base

@Cyclops : 
-you running kde or gnome?, what version?
-what distro & what version?, 32bit or 64bit?
-what version nvidia driver?
-did you use envy?

taa





> I am Sooooooo close!!!!!
> 
> I have Xgl running.  I have Compiz Running.  Things maximize the way they should.
> 
> HOWEVER, I am having the following issues:
> 
> 1.  Every now and then things go white - when I am dragging windows or sometimes it's just the title bar / Emerald decorations.
> 2.  The Task bar is gone.  I can't get to my programs or have a systray or anything.... it's just missing.
> 3.  Some of the compiz hotkeys that I set in compiz-settings don't work.
> ...

----------


## Cyclops_

3base:

> -you running kde or gnome?, what version?

gnome 2.28.1

-what distro & what version?, 32bit or 64bit?

Ubuntu Karmic 9.10,  32bit
uname -a:   Linux bobbo 2.6.31-20-generic-pae #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 06:25:51 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux

-what version nvidia driver?

I have actually tried 4 different versions.  Here they are:
173.14.20-0ubuntu5
185.18.36-0ubuntu10~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa8
190.53-0ubuntu1~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa14
195.36.15-0ubuntu1~karmic~nvidiavdpauppa2

-did you use envy?

Yes, I did.



(Thank you!)

----------


## Cyclops_

*bump* ?  :'(

----------


## 3base

Sorry mate, i got side tracked big TIME, 
sounds familiar hey!

anyway, im NOT running gnome at the moment (i was, with hardy-during the kde4.0 pathetic period!).

-how are you starting/initialising compiz? 
-are gnome effect enabled as well as compiz?
-have you tried --indirect-rendering OR/AND --loose-binding ??
-is fusion-icon installed?

cant really help you with the panels, 
ive never tried karmic ubnutu, 
im running karmic kubuntu.

----------


## Cyclops_

> Sorry mate, i got side tracked big TIME, 
> sounds familiar hey!

No worries...  Yes, quite familiar  :Smile: 

> anyway, im NOT running gnome at the moment (i was, with hardy-during the kde4.0 pathetic period!).

I actually wouldn't mind if I could get it working in KDE.  I'd think about switching.  But I tried it with KDE, and had issues there too...

> -how are you starting/initialising compiz?

Um, not manually...  Just turned on effects by going to System > Preferences > Appearances > Visual Effects > Extra

> -are gnome effect enabled as well as compiz?

I think compiz is integrated into gnome now, isn't it?  ... or maybe I'm not understanding the question...

> -have you tried --indirect-rendering OR/AND --loose-binding ??

As parameters to the compiz command?  No.  But I will now  :Smile: 

> -is fusion-icon installed?

Negative.  Should I try it?

cant really help you with the panels, 
ive never tried karmic ubnutu, 
im running karmic kubuntu.

----------


## Cyclops_

OK, installed fusion-icon... though that would only be useful if I had the panel when compiz is active, no?

I tried the options mentioned, and I get the same issues...

Is there any command or log file output I could paste you to help?

(Thank you for your help!)

----------


## Cyclops_

You must've got busy again?   :Smile:     ....   have any more suggestions?

----------


## 3base

sorry mate i cannot help you, anyone else can you help this guy out!

d2customizer might be out this century & that will solve your problem  :Smile: 

there are to many variables & i don't know what you have done to your system.

if you followed migginz guide it should work.

basically, the steps are:
-install clean system.
-install envy
-run CLI: envyng -t
-reboot
-install xserver-xgl_1.1.99.1~git20080115-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
-replace /usr/share/xserver-xgl/Xgl-session with one attached 
-replace /etc/X11/xorg.conf with your own
-reboot
-install compiz & ccsm & fusion-icon
-run CLI: compiz --replace --indirect-rendering --loose-binding &
-run CLI: fusion-icon -n &

thats it,

----------


## Cyclops_

OK.... So....  I got the the part where you patch Xgl-session and reboot.

With a completely vanilla 64-bit Karmic, I still got the same issues....    the gnome-panel was gone, and redrawing was messed up, etc....

I think compiz is installed by default, now, so I didn't really get the opportunity to get to that point....


Do you think this would work if I downgraded to Jaunty or Hardy?  I definitely wouldn't want to do that!

......

Do you know of an Xserver-xgl package for Karmic?   Maybe that's the problem.

Thanks, again, for all the help.

----------


## 3base

Sorry not Migginz but Mugginz, 

http://mugginix.com/articles/2009/No...omposite_Fail/

----------


## goatgonads

nice system

----------


## securageek

D2-CUSTOMIZER for Ubuntu/Kubuntu linux where thou art D2-Customizer ??

----------


## Chewbranca

For those of you with multi video card setups thinking about upgrading to 10.04... DON'T!!! I made that mistake and now my current triple monitor dual video card setup with xinerama is broken. Apparently there was a change in Xorg where they switched the number type storing the x/y-axis positions to be an unsigned int, which means you can no longer say a monitor is a negative position relative to another, so now you can't use the 'leftof' setting, only rightof settings work and your screens have to be ordered numerically by device id.

Yet another hassle with multi monitor setups in linux.

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...er/+bug/563100

----------


## virtual_najac

I'm currently working a 10.04 64 Bits with three monitors without trouble.
 Hope this can help:


 Config:  
 Ubuntu 10.04 (lucid) 64 bits
 Kernel linux 1.6.32.22-generic
 Motherboard Asus  M4A79
 GPU: two Nvidia 9600GT: left (second connector DVI) and center monitors (first connector DVI) on the first card, right monitor on the second card
 3 monitor 24 Dell (at 1920*1200)


 In my case I made:
 - fresh install
 - update and reboot
 - activate Crtl Alt Backspace in order to be able to easily restart the X server (go to System/Keyboard preferences/Layouts/options)
 - install Nvidia proprietary drivers (195.36.15) with the help of  /System/Hardware Drivers (I choose the recommended one)
 - reboot
 - Config through Nvidia X server Settings (System/Administration/Nvidia X server Settings):


 1) I made: three separate X screen using at position (X Screen part) Absolute value for all the three monitors, the first one (left, screen 0) is at +0+0, the second one (center, screen 2) at +1920+0 and the last one (right, screen 1) at +3840+0)
 2) Save to X Configuration File
 3)  Crtl Alt Backspace and log
 4) as it was working I Enable Xinerama and Save to X Configuration File
 5) Crtl Alt Backspace and log again to check that all was ok


 At this time ,I got three monitors in one sole desktop without trouble of visualization mouse or other.


 The only think was that the menu/Panels were on the left monitor. In order to solve this issue just right on each panel  choose Properties and uncheck Expand after that just drag and drop on the center monitor and just right again on the panel  choose Properties and check Expand and you will have the menu on the center monitor


 Here it's my xorg.conf, just take care I have one monitor (left, screen 0) which works with an DVI/VGA adapter). 





```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (buildd@yellow)  Fri Apr  9 11:51:21 UTC 2010


Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" 3840 0
    Screen      2  "Screen2" 1920 0
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "auto"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL E248WFP"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL E248WFP"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor2"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL 2407WFP"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 76.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device2"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 9600 GT"
    BusID          "PCI:5:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen2"
    Device         "Device2"
    Monitor        "Monitor2"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```


 That's all.

----------


## Samual

Does anyone have any help for this? Since 10.04, my xserver-xgl basically kills gnome, for example -- starting gnome-panel gives me this:



```
samual@samual-desktop:~$ gnome-panel
The program 'gnome-panel' received an X Window System error.
This probably reflects a bug in the program.
The error was 'BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)'.
  (Details: serial 112 error_code 1 request_code 152 minor_code 8)
  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
```

Anyone have any ideas?

----------


## 85stang

9.10 and 10.04 won't do 2 or more video cards and compiz, at least with gnome, some have it working with Kubuntu.  I have had the same problem with the gnome panels since 9.10 and no one has been able to figure it out.  So I have been running 3 monitors without Compiz since then.  running 10.04 now, but having some problems with hard lockups, which i think is being caused by powermizer when it trys to throttle up the GPUs.

----------


## Visseroth

Well so far I have all 4 monitors working on my system using the NVidia  driver but they are not working like I want them to. They act like  seperate desktops. I am unable to move windows between screens. I have  to go to the screen that I want the window in and re-open the  application. If I enable Xinerama and try to move my mouse to another  screen then the mouse gets all crazy and start bouncing all over the  place. If I try to force my mouse further into that screen the Ubuntu  locks up and the mouse continues to act like it's wigging out on crack.
Any ideas? This lack of Multi-screen support is one thing that is  holding me back from dropping Windowz like a hot potato. I need to be  able to support my 4 screen and maybe at some point another 2 screens.  I'm a multi tasker with the hardware to support it so let's get this  working!

Hardware: Intel i7 920 2.67 @ 4Ghz, 12GB of RAM, 600GB 10K X 4 in RAID  0, 75GB 10K stand alone, Dual NVidia 8800GT KO's.

----------


## virtual_najac

Hi Visseroth,

It seems that your mouse issue is due to a problem with the X server, see 
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...se/+bug/574386

I had the same issue when I set-up my 3 monitors (all are in row). 
In order to bypass this issue, instead of using the classical "left-of" and "right-of" approach I used "absolute" approach (see my previous post #693).

I have not tried with monitors in column (I only have 3 monitors) but according with comments in my referred launchpad link some users reached it (with 4 and 6 monitors), see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+s...er/+bug/563100 (#15, 16, 17...)

If it doesn't help, let me know and I'll try to help you.

----------


## 3base

> I'm currently working a 10.04 64 Bits with three monitors without trouble.
> 
> REFERENCE:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=693


@virtual_najac:
this what you have explained here is just running 3monitors with NO EFFECTS;compiz;cube;wobbly etc. NO compiz, correct???

OR are you saying you are running compiz effects with 3monitors with out installing & configuring xserver-xgl & only using the nvidia driver & your xorg.conf & thats it??????

can you clarify,
thanks

----------


## virtual_najac

I'm sorry but I haven't tried for the moment to setup compiz on the 10.04 (no time and no real need in my case).
Perhaps on the future

----------


## cbstryker

Hi guys, I'm another person trying to get all this working. Here's what I got/did:

Using Ubuntu 10.04 64bit
I have 2 nVidia cards running 3 monitors
I have the 195.36.24 nVidia drivers running

What I did was basically exactly what http://mugginix.com/articles/2009/No...omposite_Fail/
said to do.

I had installed the xgl-server and applied the patch.
Copied the Xgl-session file to /usr/share/xserver-xgl

Now when I boot into the session the gnome panels are missing, but all the icons are there and compiz is fully working, including rotate desktop.

Now if I launch a terminal (I have a shortcut on the desktop for it) and type "gnome-panel) I get a gnome panel but with an error.

----------


## rawdmon

> Hi guys, I'm another person trying to get all this working. Here's what I got/did:
> 
> Using Ubuntu 10.04 64bit
> I have 2 nVidia cards running 3 monitors
> I have the 195.36.24 nVidia drivers running
> 
> What I did was basically exactly what http://mugginix.com/articles/2009/No...omposite_Fail/
> said to do.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering if you've made any progress with this.  I'm working on getting xserver-xgl working on my 10.04 system as well but running in to the same issue.

----------


## 3base

i think there has been progress...
um, sell your nvidia cards & get ATI with eyefinity

http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showt...t=24880&page=4 
 :Guitar: 

bye bye xgl-server & nvidia
 :Popcorn:

----------


## d2globalinc

> i think there has been progress...
> um, sell your nvidia cards & get ATI with eyefinity


I'm now running 6 monitors using a 6 port Radeon HD card ... I'm running the latest KDE 4.5 and working on some tweaks to do some interesting stuff.. It's nice to finally be able to do this w/o XGL... still not as easy as it should be tho.. 

- D2G

----------


## 85stang

So us Nvidia users are left out in the cold?  there has to be someone that knows how to fix this gnome-panel error, that is the only thing stopping me from using compiz.

----------


## Chewbranca

> So us Nvidia users are left out in the cold?  there has to be someone that knows how to fix this gnome-panel error, that is the only thing stopping me from using compiz.


If you find out let me know  :Wink:

----------


## dillzz

Hoping someone can help.

I have 3 Dell monitors in this order. (#1) 24" U2410, (#2) 24" 2408wfp, (#3) 24" U2410. I have a 9600gt with the first output going to monitor 1, the second output is going to a triple head to go then connects both monitors #2 and #3 up.

I had this setup before but had two budget panels for monitors #1 and #3. I recently upgraded through an RMA process and recieved these much nicer ones . However monitor #3 will not enter a into powersave mode. I have swapped it out and same behavior.

Below is my xorg.conf. I am running Kubuntu 10.10 x86_64 with nvidia driver 260.19.06. The only items that have changed was going to Kubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and upgrading nvidia drivers, and two monitors . Any one have an idea as to what could be causing this, or what part of the upgrade I should start troubleshooting?

Testing it with: xset dpms force off


Section "ServerLayout"
Identifier "Default Layout"
Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0
EndSection

Section "Module"
Load "glx"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
Identifier "Monitor0"
ModeLine "1920x1200" 154.00 1920 1968 2000 2080 1200 1203 1209 1235 +HSync +HSync
ModeLine "3840x1200" 308.00 3840 3904 3968 4160 1200 1203 1213 1235 +HSync +VSync
HorizSync 30-83
VertRefresh 56-76
EndSection

Section "Device"
Identifier "Videocard0"
Driver "nvidia"
VendorName "Leadtek"
BoardName "9600GT"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
Identifier "Screen0"
Device "Videocard0"
Monitor "Monitor0"
DefaultDepth 24
Option "UseEDID" "False"
Option "ExactModeTimingsDVI" "True"
Option "NoLogo" "True"
Option "TwinView" "True"
Option "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"
Option "TwinviewXineramaInfo" "True"
Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOverride" "1920x1200+0+0, 1920x1200+1920+0, 1920x1200+3840+0"
Option "DynamicTwinView" "False"
Option "MetaModes" "1920x1200,3840x1200"
Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-83"
Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "56-76"
SubSection "Display"
Viewport 0 0
Depth 24
Modes "3840x1200"
EndSubSection
EndSection

----------


## miststlkr

> um, sell your nvidia cards & get ATI with eyefinity


*sigh*  never thought I'd hear that in a Linux conversation....

----------


## svtdragon

> I'm wondering if you've made any progress with this.  I'm working on getting xserver-xgl working on my 10.04 system as well but running in to the same issue.


Hmm, you could circumvent the gnome-panel issue by using something like AWN.

----------


## joshsz

Hey all, I've got four monitors on two nVidia GeForce GTS 450's. The best configuration I've been able to come up with is using Xinerama and four separate x screens (no TwinView), but that doesn't allow GL or Compiz.

The alternative seems to be two separate X screens with no xinerama and twinview each pair of monitors. That gives me 3d but then windows are stuck on one of the two x screens.

Any new developments on this or am I stuck? =/

----------


## scooteraniac

> Hey all, I've got four monitors on two nVidia GeForce GTS 450's. The best configuration I've been able to come up with is using Xinerama and four separate x screens (no TwinView), but that doesn't allow GL or Compiz.
> 
> The alternative seems to be two separate X screens with no xinerama and twinview each pair of monitors. That gives me 3d but then windows are stuck on one of the two x screens.
> 
> Any new developments on this or am I stuck? =/


I'm right with you Joshsz.  I'm trying to dig through everything and anything I can find.  I'll post if I make any breakthroughs.

----------


## scooteraniac

> Hey all, I've got four monitors on two nVidia GeForce GTS 450's. The best configuration I've been able to come up with is using Xinerama and four separate x screens (no TwinView), but that doesn't allow GL or Compiz.
> 
> The alternative seems to be two separate X screens with no xinerama and twinview each pair of monitors. That gives me 3d but then windows are stuck on one of the two x screens.
> 
> Any new developments on this or am I stuck? =/


I'm right with you Joshsz.  I'm trying to dig through everything and anything I can find.  I'll post if I make any breakthroughs.

----------


## BicyclerBoy

If you have two GPUs the same & SLI capable (inc mobo)
Then SLI mosaic could be the best method..

It must be possible to get it working as 2 x twinview pairs tho'..

----------


## awells527

d2globalinc -

Given your experience with multi-display setups, what hardware would you recommend for a multiple display setup with 4 to 6 displays?  I currently have two nVidia cards (EVGA GeForce GTS 450 & XFX GeForce 8600 GTS), and have been having a really hard time getting it to work.

I'm currently running Ubuntu 10.10.

----------


## DarkTide

After further testing, I noticed that while running VMware Workstation  6.5 my XP and Vista virtual machines that are set to use 3D acceleration  fail to run properly. To fix this I simply unchecked 3D acceleration  for these machines under Virtual Machine Settings - Display. The virtual  machines still run fine as I am not using any 3D effects anyway. It  looks like xserver-xgl caused this issue as Direct Rendering is  disabled.

----------


## Chris

I have to say, multi-monitor support in Linux sucks from what I can tell... and I say that as someone who has only used Linux as my primary OS for the last 15 years.

I run 4 monitors with two nVidia cards and it sucks.  I either have to use Xinerama which *kills* performance across the whole system or use two twinview screens* which means I can't move windows between all my monitors (only within each twinview group).  Plus some things just crash (GNOME3's Shell) or misbehave with multiple screens.  Fake Xinerama only fixes some of those issues.

Meanwhile I just tested Windows 7 (first time loading a native Windows install in over a decade) and it fires up all four monitors and I can move windows between any of them without performance loss.  Same with OSX.

All the GNOME3/Unity/poor multimonitor crap has actually got me looking for something better, don't know what I'm going to do.

* When I refer to a "screen" I mean an X.org logical screen, not a physical screen

----------


## MiD-AwE

I agree.  :Sad: 

Although, I want to like Ubuntu, I've been unable to make it my primary OS ever since I added another monitor to my setup. It's sad really, I was the guy that told everyone how great Ubuntu is. (Needless to say I've been quiet as of late.)

----------


## jonhen

> I agree. 
> 
> Although, I want to like Ubuntu, I've been unable to make it my primary OS ever since I added another monitor to my setup. It's sad really, I was the guy that told everyone how great Ubuntu is. (Needless to say I've been quiet as of late.)


Oh dear that sounds just like me. I liked Ubuntu the first time I came across it some years ago but at the time it didn't quite work for me till just over a year ago and I'm now using a distro based on Ubuntu. After a year using it and sounding it's praises I have now come to a dead end with the issue of running multiple screens (more than 2). 

I really do not want to have to go back to XP, it would break my heart. Like you I'm quiet now and praying for a miracle before I swallow my pride and return to XP.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MiD-AwE

I'm looking for time to try again now since the official 11.04 release. Maybe I'll have better luck. I'm just trying to get two monitors running now, but twinview isn't cuttin' it yet. I'll also be installing on my wifes laptop. She's had it with macroslop winblows, so I ran the 11.04 live CD on for her to try and she's sold. Now I'll be crossing my fingers that the install goes well.

----------


## fugge2011

could someone just comfirm that this would work with the ati driver? on a radeon 6 series?

----------


## timmay143

Ugh, can't get 4 to work at all.  I have NO problems with a dual setup.  I want 1x4.

Running 8800GTS for ASUS 22" both DVI, Twinview works fine.

Other card is an 8400 GS, two Acer 19", one DVI, one VGA.  I see everything fine in in nvidia x server settings, but the two Acer screens have a red tint to them when I enable them.

I've also had both Acer's working with the 8800.  I wanted to add two more displays for multi-tasking so I got the ASUS screens and the 8400 (no particular reason except the ASUS's were cheap open box on newegg and the card was just something that seemed like it would work fine for what i wanted).

Running Ubuntu 11.04 Unity, I have also had the same issue in both KDE and XFCE desktops.  Not sure if I've had dumb luck with duals and Ubuntu because I haven't had any issues, knock on wood.

Sorry, nothing to really add.  Just wanted to log my setup and issue.  Still a noob to Linux/Ubuntu (been using about a year), but I'm not looking back, I love it so far!!

Oh, and I am pretty sure I am not running any of the fancy Compiz stuff (3D, etc.).  I don't want/need it.

----------


## bigswagg

Thanks d2globalinc, your post was very helpful. I managed to get my dualmonitor setup up and running. I have seperate x screens with xinerama enabled and one of the monitors rotated at 90 degrees. Desktop effects and xinerama working just fine... now just one little problem...  when i expand a window to full size it slightly goes across my rotated monitor.. how can i have it so that when i expand a window it only expands on selected monitor.. any suggestions? Thanks in advance!

Here is a Screenshot: http://i55.tinypic.com/rh25pw.png

& here is a copy of my xorg.conf



```
# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings
# nvidia-settings:  version 275.21  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-02.nvidia.com)  Mon Jul 18 15:01:50 PDT 2011

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    Option         "Xinerama" "1"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from data in "/etc/sysconfig/mouse"
    Identifier     "Mouse0"
    Driver         "mouse"
    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"
    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "yes"
    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    # generated from default
    Identifier     "Keyboard0"
    Driver         "kbd"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor0"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "ViewSonic VA2431 Series"
    HorizSync       24.0 - 82.0
    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    # HorizSync source: edid, VertRefresh source: edid
    Identifier     "Monitor1"
    VendorName     "Unknown"
    ModelName      "DELL IN1910N"
    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0
    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0
    Option         "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8400 GS"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
    Screen          0
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Device1"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
    BoardName      "GeForce 8400 GS"
    BusID          "PCI:2:0:0"
    Screen          1
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Device0"
    Monitor        "Monitor0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "DFP: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen1"
    Device         "Device1"
    Monitor        "Monitor1"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "RandRRotation" "On"
    Option         "Rotate" "CW"
    Option         "TwinView" "0"
    Option         "metamodes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```

----------


## oakdog8

*MULTIPLE NVIDIA CARDS WORKING WITHOUT XINERAMA!*

To those looking to set up multiple nVidia graphics cards in 11.10, I have achieved the elusive 3D success! I am bumping this thread because it always lands in the top search results on Google when looking for help setting up a single desktop across multiple nVidia cards.

The trick is in the newest nVidia driver (released in July 2011). There is a new option called "basemosaic" that will act like twinview across cards. AFAIK this is new to the latest driver, so there is no option for it in the nvidia control panel yet. This mode acts as a sort of TwinView for multiple cards. It would seem that as of yet, it's pretty poorly documented since it took forever to find out this option even existed.

I now have full hardware acceleration and a single desktop across 3 monitors on 2 GTS 450s without Xinerama. I have posted the steps I took and my full xorg.conf here: http://www.rubberplate.net/blog/?p=31

I hope this works for everyone else that's still searching for a solution!

----------


## shock32638

> Hey all, I've got four monitors on two nVidia GeForce GTS 450's. The best configuration I've been able to come up with is using Xinerama and four separate x screens (no TwinView), but that doesn't allow GL or Compiz.
> 
> The alternative seems to be two separate X screens with no xinerama and twinview each pair of monitors. That gives me 3d but then windows are stuck on one of the two x screens.
> 
> Any new developments on this or am I stuck? =/


If you have 2 identical Nvidia cards, you should be able to get basemosaic running.  This guy did.
http://www.rubberplate.net/blog/?p=31

I'm still attempting to find a solution that would let me use 6 monitors (DVI) that would cost me < 200-300$
The way I see it my only choices are
1. Eyefinity with 6 active DP->DVI adaptors. (~800$)
2. A video card capable of 5040x1050 and 2 triple head2Go's (~800$)

Anybody know if basemosaic works with more than 2 cards?

----------

